# SIC713



## sic713

heres a bike i did today


----------



## mtl city

very nice


----------



## sic713

my old paint job i did on my bike


----------



## sic713

a tailgate


----------



## sic713

some striping i did...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

that's tight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

its alright.























































































:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:57 PM~5145944
> *its alright.
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah yeah yeah.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

more


----------



## show-bound

what about the repaint on the yellow????????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2006, 02:51 AM~5147507
> *what about the repaint on the yellow????????
> *


NOT POSTING PICS UNTIL LATER... HA HA NICE TRY


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

Nice skills :thumbsup:

So have you, or when are you pimping up a car?
If you havn't, I sujest you get into it....cuz you already have a good head start


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 30 2006, 02:59 PM~5150930
> *Nice skills :thumbsup:
> 
> So have you, or when are you pimping up a car?
> If you havn't, I sujest you get into it....cuz you already have a good head start
> *


i got a car here im doin for a club member... ill post pics when i start.. i havent workin on it in months


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 11:42 PM~5147092
> *more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this one?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Mar 30 2006, 07:45 PM~5152829
> *how much for this one?
> *


depends dude.. pm, me


----------



## sic713

more


----------



## lipe328

nice work man can't wait to see the car :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

my bike i just painted

[attachmentid=527856]

[attachmentid=527857]


----------



## sic713




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

damnnn niceee new paint job alot of detail work into the graphics.... props... looks similar style to this firewall i did :thumbsup:



(this was just the base for the kandy)


----------



## Reverend Hearse

wow...... :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2006, 07:53 PM~5223382
> *damnnn niceee new paint job alot of detail work into the graphics.... props... looks similar style to this firewall i did :thumbsup:
> (this was just the base for the kandy)
> *


thankx yeah... its the same style.. but my patterns over lap.. i like yours.. im glad its different from mines....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

yeah it looks good overlapping...


----------



## sic713

kool....


----------



## Swangin44s

you do some crazy work man :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup: 
just tryin 2 do my best


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup: 
just tryin 2 do my best


----------



## sic713

THE ELCAMINO I WILL BE DOIN SOON.. MY 2ND CAR
[attachmentid=542360]

[attachmentid=542361]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

damn your fuckin bad homie!!!how long have you been painting?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 18 2006, 11:18 PM~5270371
> *damn your fuckin bad homie!!!how long have you been painting?
> *


i beem airbrushing shirts for 7 years.. but actually doing custom work about 2 1/2 yrs.....


----------



## texmex

713 how much will ya charge me 2 paint my ride


----------



## Harold Weathervein

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 12 2006, 12:14 AM~5224125
> *wow...... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 07:07 AM~5271319
> *i beem airbrushing shirts for 7 years.. but actually doing custom work about 2 1/2 yrs.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Apr 20 2006, 02:16 AM~5276968
> *713 how much  will ya charge me 2 paint my ride
> *


i duno.. i dont paint cars really.. but depending on how u want it.. maybe i can do it..


----------



## sic713

latest work


----------



## backyardkustoms

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

why does that base look rough?

looks good, got some good patterns..however look a whole lot better more porportioned..there is a big contrast from black fades then whites..

the oranges look tough... like on the fender!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2006, 11:40 PM~5283796
> *why does that base look rough?
> 
> looks good, got some good patterns..however look a whole lot better more porportioned..there is a big contrast from black fades then whites..
> 
> the oranges look tough... like on the fender!!!
> *


 it looks rough cuz of all the flake.. but once the candy is sprayed it goes away...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

you should clear over the flake then wetsand it.. then lay patterns and kandy n clear...


----------



## show-bound

dont use white is kills the patterns.....

you covered up some tight ass graphics


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Apr 21 2006, 09:10 AM~5285376-->
> 
> 
> 
> you should clear over the flake then wetsand it.. then lay patterns and kandy n clear...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw.. i never had to.. the clear is thick so.. it lays right over.. cant feel the flake at all...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Apr 21 2006, 11:13 AM~5286468
> *dont use white is kills the patterns.....
> 
> you covered up some tight ass graphics
> *


naw u can still see the pattern underneath it in the sun.. looks good 2 me so fuck it


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

yo homie I just wanted to say I was looking at some of your other work on other topics and I have to say you have fuckin mad skills!!!!I try to give every one there props becuase I dont hate on anyone for nothin becuase I ant that type of person but shit I just wanted to say your like one of the the new painters that I look up to!!!The mean person I look up to is erick*(tRiCk oR tReAt 2)*but I have to say your work is fuckin sick homie to any one that hates on you just let tham hate on you becuase there will all wayz have haters but I just wanted to let you know I was a fan of your work but I know i'll spry kandy paint like you guys someday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 21 2006, 08:45 PM~5290015
> *yo homie I just wanted to say I was looking at some of your other work on other topics and I have to say you have fuckin mad skills!!!!I try to give every one there props becuase I dont hate on anyone for nothin becuase I ant that type of person but shit I just wanted to say your like one of the the new painters that I look up to!!!The mean person I look up to is erick(tRiCk oR tReAt 2)but I have to say your work is fuckin sick homie to any one that hates on you just let tham hate on you  becuase there will all wayz have haters but I just wanted to let you know I was a fan of your work but I know i'll spry kandy paint like you guys someday!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn dawg.... thanks alot.. i really appriciate da love homie.. "tear' but on the real that was tight... thankx for the love.. maybe one day ill be up in the ranking with the good painters.. for now on all i can do is practice.. the more i paint.. the better i get homie.. but thank dawg.. keep practicin and youll be good one day too


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 21 2006, 10:45 PM~5290015
> *yo homie I just wanted to say I was looking at some of your other work on other topics and I have to say you have fuckin mad skills!!!!I try to give every one there props becuase I dont hate on anyone for nothin becuase I ant that type of person but shit I just wanted to say your like one of the the new painters that I look up to!!!The mean person I look up to is erick(tRiCk oR tReAt 2)but I have to say your work is fuckin sick homie to any one that hates on you just let tham hate on you  becuase there will all wayz have haters but I just wanted to let you know I was a fan of your work but I know i'll spry kandy paint like you guys someday!!! :biggrin:
> *



theres a difference from hating and constructive creditsism.....

sic got some skills!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 10:37 PM~5290661
> *damn dawg.... thanks alot.. i really appriciate da love homie.. "tear'  but on the real that was  tight... thankx for the love.. maybe one day ill be up in the ranking with the good painters.. for now on all i can do is practice.. the more i paint.. the better i get homie.. but thank dawg.. keep practicin and youll be good one day too
> *


 THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

sumthing new.. ill keep ya updated


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

ttt


----------



## lowrider 4 life

thats some nice work man that bike frame looks crazy


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

alright back to business.. i got alot going on now.. dont have time to work a full day.. but trust me guys.,im a take good care of ya.. might take me a lil longer than expected.. paint takes 4 ever to dry...


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

work looks good and keeps getting better, keep it up

you striping too?


----------



## sic713

yeah i strip a lil


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

damn thats fuckin nice...post some pics of your own car homie I know that shit has a fuckin crazy paint job.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 5 2006, 08:08 PM~5378259
> *damn thats fuckin nice...post some pics of your own car homie I know that shit has a fuckin crazy paint job.
> *


man i aint got no low low.. all i got is a fuckin bike.. lol.. but i got a daily ride.. nuttin nice.. its a hooptie


----------



## hotstuff5964

that elco looks sick. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


but let me ask you, do you know how to pounce graphics with masking paper and a pounce wheel. because, no offence, but the graphics are a little off from right to left. if you pounce them they will be exact down to a fraction of an inch. 

before anybody starts talking shit and calling me a hater, im just trying to help the fella out, hes got some skills, but not everybody knows all the tricks, including myself uffin:


----------



## show-bound

looks like your gonna have to do alot of blocking...

not a fan of tapped line patterns, i like to stick with the body lines...

nice color!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+May 5 2006, 10:11 PM~5378912-->
> 
> 
> 
> that elco looks sick. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> but let me ask you, do you know how to pounce graphics with masking paper and a pounce wheel. because, no offence, but the graphics are a little off from right to left. if you pounce them they will be exact down to a fraction of an inch.
> 
> before anybody starts talking shit and calling me a hater, im just trying to help the fella out, hes got some skills,  but not everybody knows all the tricks, including myself uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i heard of it.. aint got the nor materail to do all dat,... but this is my 1st car so i aint tripin.. it aint perfect but it aint bad like some peoples...
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@May 5 2006, 10:15 PM~5378931
> *looks like your gonna have to do alot of blocking...
> 
> not a fan of tapped line patterns, i like to stick with the body lines...
> 
> nice color!
> *


yea but dats my style... i try 2 stay away from da ordinary


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 04:05 AM~5366143
> *yeah i strip a lil
> *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

why would you post that????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

read what he wrote :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

fuckin ****.. u knew wut i meant. why u got pics on ur comp od half naked me n e ways.. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2006, 11:15 PM~5378931
> *looks like your gonna have to do alot of blocking...
> 
> not a fan of tapped line patterns, i like to stick with the body lines...
> 
> nice color!
> *


The car belongs to me and I am happy with it so no one really cares what kind of patterns you are a fan of.


----------



## hotstuff5964

:drama:


----------



## sic713

naw just foos already startin to hate


----------



## weatmaster

:worship: :worship: :worship: some real nice work, sorry - cant name it work thats incredible art!!!


----------



## sic713

thankx homie.. showin love


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5385238
> *naw just foos already startin to hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

have you really sat down and looked at these lines you did? im not sure why you would post this im sure your learning but you need to practice before you post lines that are uneven and shaky just my .02


----------



## sic713

yea i have and i know... im not a pro ya know.. this is my 1st car.. so yeah


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 01:34 PM~5385699
> *yea i have and i know... im not a pro ya know.. this is my 1st car.. so yeah
> *



are you using tape or free hand? you have to make sure you have anough paint on your stripe brush to carry the whole line so u dont stop and add more and get thick spots.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 7 2006, 01:35 PM~5385704
> *are you using tape or free hand? you have to make sure you have anough paint on your stripe brush to carry the whole line so u dont stop and add more and get thick spots.
> *


some spots i used tape.. but that was freehanded..


----------



## sic713

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/DSC00387.jpg


----------



## marathon1218

Want to say that you are doing a great job..... Nothing is EVER perfect and for your first time on a car looks great....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 16 2006, 12:35 AM~5436323
> *Want to say that you are doing a great job..... Nothing is EVER perfect and for your first time on a car looks great....
> *


THANK YOU.. BOUT TIME SOMEONE GIVES A 1ST TIMER HIS PROPS.. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 09:05 AM~5437697
> *THANK YOU.. BOUT TIME SOMEONE GIVES A 1ST TIMER HIS PROPS..  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

new car im doing


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 08:11 PM~5653764
> *new car im doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT thats u homie


----------



## slo

dont recomend the air file for what you doing try the orbital DA with 120


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER+Jun 22 2006, 08:59 PM~5654095-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT thats u homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. thats my blk ass
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slo_@Jun 22 2006, 09:13 PM~5654184
> *dont recomend the air file for what you doing try the orbital DA with 120
> *


i only use it for certain things.. it works great... then i come back and hand block it..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 09:14 PM~5654189
> *yea.. thats my blk ass
> *


lol ya I know that im talking about the car :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

where/how did you learn to paint punk?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER+Jun 22 2006, 09:35 PM~5654300-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol ya I know that im talking about the car  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol oh ok.. naw its a club memebers car.. i dont have one yet..
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jun 22 2006, 09:41 PM~5654342
> *where/how did you learn to paint punk?
> *


no one has taught me...i watch alot of tv.. never had anyone sit down with me and teach ya know..i been airbrushin shirts for 7 yrs and just kind of moved on up.. plus my graffiti helps out too...

much props to all of the lay it low guys like you ,who have givin me tips


----------



## Hoss805

hand block 
fuck the air sander


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 22 2006, 11:25 PM~5654777
> *hand block
> fuck the air sander
> *


been doing alot of that.. taking a break today... arm is sore ass fuck


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 10:00 PM~5654438
> *lol oh ok.. naw its a club memebers car.. i dont have one yet..
> 
> 
> *


iiight


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

I like the bike tanke :thumbsup:

so what are the plans for the car?


----------



## sic713

THANKX..
CARS GETTIN TWO TONE. BLACK ON TOP.. BURGANDY IN THE MIDDLE. BLK ON THE BOTTOM.. WITH A SILVER LINE DEVIDING THE TWO...MAYBE SOME GRPHICS ON TH ROOF.. WHO KNOWS YET

COLOR MATCHED RIMS.. 
ETC...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

ttt


----------



## 713ridaz

practice makes perfect,,let them haters eat a dick


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2006, 12:00 AM~5654438
> *lol oh ok.. naw its a club memebers car.. i dont have one yet..
> 
> no one has taught me...i watch alot of tv.. never had anyone sit down with me and teach ya know..i been airbrushin shirts for 7 yrs and just kind of moved on up.. plus my graffiti helps out too...
> 
> much props to all of the lay it low guys like you ,who have givin me tips
> *




thats how i learned too, i wish i had a computer and layitlow back when i started playing with paint 

oh well, im probably better off for it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jun 23 2006, 09:38 PM~5659763-->
> 
> 
> 
> practice makes perfect,,let them haters eat a dick
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. already.. appriciate dat homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2006, 09:41 PM~5659780
> *thats how i learned too, i wish i had a computer and layitlow back when i started playing with paint
> 
> oh well, im probably better off for it
> *


yeah... all this shit helps..im alwasy thinking paint. allday everyday..
its a way of life for me now


----------



## montemanls

looks good  :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218

Looking good sic......Cant wait to see what you do to the cutty...


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2006, 09:40 AM~5655626
> *been doing alot of that.. taking a break today... arm is sore ass fuck
> *


does that sander just go back and forth? ive got one the oscilates or vibrates like a da. it works pretty good, but its about 50 years old


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 27 2006, 06:37 AM~5675490
> *does that sander just go back and forth? ive got one the oscilates or vibrates like a da. it works pretty good, but its about 50 years old
> *



Yeah it goes back and forth I have two of them " board sanders" great tool to have..


----------



## sic713

yeah.. i love that sander.. works real well.. i club member bought it for me from harbor freight tools.. only about 35 bucks..


----------



## marathon1218

I dont see no progress pics sic what up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

You def. have mad skills and for your first time homie...i give you major props. Keep practicing and keep on track cause in a couple years you will be an awesome painter and have some work behind you. I would love to send you my frame for sure and if you lived closer i would have you paint my regal....Fuck the hate homie and keep on pushin


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by marathon1218+Jun 28 2006, 05:02 AM~5681349-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see no progress pics sic what up homie... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. i took monday off cuz i was sleepy.. tues had to build a bike.. but today ill work on it.. and finish up the quater panel, door, and fender.. saving the trunk for last..ill post sum pics.. i kow everyone here loves looking at pics
> <!--QuoteBegin-Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 28 2006, 05:18 AM~5681379
> *You def. have mad skills and for your first time homie...i give you major props.  Keep practicing and keep on track cause in a couple years you will be an awesome painter and have some work behind you. I would love to send you my frame for sure and if you lived closer i would have you paint my regal....Fuck the hate homie and keep on pushin
> *


appriciate it homie.. yeah i tryin to stay on track..the boys from lay it low are helping me out lots..
thanks guys..
shit send the frame.. most foos here just mail it to me..


----------



## sic713

UPDATE BITCHES....SAY BYE BYE TO THE MURAL..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

who did that mural


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jun 29 2006, 09:54 AM~5688254
> *who did that mural
> *


two diferent guys did it one started and the second finished it the first guy took off to france havent heard from him since and the other guy is a local guy from pasadena but not sure how to get in touch with him name was pikaso


----------



## rug442

GET ER DONE LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

















































TTT


----------



## sic713

get your ass over and help then..


----------



## purpl7duece

Any updates? It's good to see a youngster like your self learning this shit. Especially by yourself.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jul 11 2006, 12:00 PM~5753540
> *Any updates? It's good to see a youngster like your self learning this shit. Especially by yourself.
> *


ill have updates tommorow.. im painting the car tommorow.. ill post pics if i can...
so be on the look out tommorow night..


wish me luck fellas


----------



## rug442

CALL ME WHEN YOU GO LEROY McSKID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328

keep the pics coming.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

update.. didnt have a good camera.. so i got the camera phone for now..
two tone black and burgandy.. with a lil silver stripe to devide the two..
this is the 2nd car ive done.. so im happy with it..
im gettin there..
ill post more pics later..



























did a lil striping.. i still suck


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 09:27 PM~5763831
> *update.. didnt have a good camera.. so i got the camera phone for now..
> two tone black and burgandy.. with a lil silver stripe to devide the two..
> this is the 2nd car ive done.. so im happy with it..
> im gettin there..
> ill post more pics later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a lil striping.. i still suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice as hell, do toy intercoat clear between the two colors or just tape right over the pain and lay the next color???? Did you do the pinstriping on the hood? shits tighr as hell..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

los,,,, car looks good


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by marathon1218+Jul 13 2006, 10:33 PM~5770798-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice as hell, do toy intercoat clear between the two colors or just tape right over the pain and lay the next color???? Did you do the pinstriping on the hood? shits tighr as hell..
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no intercoat clear.. just shot the 3 bases and cleared..
> i did the pinstriping..starting to get a little better
> <!--QuoteBegin-713ridaz_@Jul 14 2006, 07:34 AM~5772184
> *los,,,, car looks good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2006, 07:38 AM~5772200
> *no intercoat clear.. just shot the 3 bases and cleared..
> i did the pinstriping..starting to get a little better
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



You are going to be the next chip foose, your laying it out homie....nice work..keep it up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 14 2006, 10:50 AM~5773158
> *You are going to be the next chip foose, your laying it out homie....nice work..keep it up
> *


i hope so... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked




























patterns i layed out


























no pics of it finished.. ill get som later.. but there was much more added on


----------



## hotstuff5964

you do that mural on the hood of the truck also?

post more of the cutlass


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5806229
> *you do that mural on the hood of the truck also?
> 
> post more of the cutlass
> *


naw.. i dont do murals. but a homie here from houston did it..
here the rest... thats all i have


----------



## sic713




----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 14 2006, 07:34 AM~5772184
> *los,,,, car looks good
> *


Thanks Juan just needs to be buffed now


----------



## sic713




----------



## ridenlow84

TTT


----------



## marathon1218

Gangsta shit is lookin good Sic :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

NOT HATING so please don't take this the wrong way.........




next time on your patterns take your time and make sure the fineline is straight when you lay it down




please take this as constructive criticism


----------



## WHIRLWIND

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5831808
> *NOT HATING so please don't take this the wrong way.........
> next time on your patterns take your time and make sure the fineline is straight when you lay it down
> please take this as constructive criticism
> *


yeah.. i know theres a fuck up or two.. but shit happens.. sometimes stuff just doesnt work the way i want it to


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

patience grasshopper patience.........  



eye that bitch up 2 or three times before you start laying the paper.........







measure twice cut once :biggrin: 




still looks good just needs some more "fine tuning"


----------



## excalibur

Keep it up sic!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 24 2006, 01:24 PM~5832984
> *patience grasshopper patience.........
> eye that bitch up 2 or three times before you start laying the paper.........
> measure twice cut once :biggrin:
> still looks good just needs some more "fine tuning"
> *


yeah.. it was a rush job.. only had a couple of days to do the whole truck...


----------



## KAKALAK

thit looks good


----------



## Mi Estilo CC

I HATE RUSH JOBS!!.......lol I always say that I won't do anymore rush jobs.....but friends keep pushing me too lol

Any way

Looks like your getting better and better with each job.....so just keep it up........oh......and don't ever quate anybody that the job will only take a couple of days......always ask for at least 2 weeks (I ask for 4) this way if you finish quickly they will be happy.......in if you need some extra time to fix a fuck up or 2....or sometimes shit just happens, then you will have some extra time to work on it with out them knowing ;-)


----------



## Bishop

Wow I never thought of that. I tell em give me 4 days. It's not a rush but with 2 weeks I could relax


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2006, 10:59 AM~5809040
> *Thanks Juan just needs to be buffed now
> *



as long as you got enough clear on it you can buff it down leaving it like glass.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jul 26 2006, 05:05 PM~5848204
> *I HATE RUSH JOBS!!.......lol I always say that I won't do anymore rush jobs.....but friends keep pushing me too lol
> 
> Any way
> 
> Looks like your getting better and better with each job.....so just keep it up........oh......and don't ever quate anybody that the job will only take a couple of days......always ask for at least 2 weeks (I ask for 4) this way if you finish quickly they will be happy.......in if you need some extra time to fix a fuck up or 2....or sometimes shit just happens, then you will have some extra time to work on it with out them knowing ;-)
> *




yeah.. i do too.. i quote people more time than usual.. and it seems to work out.. but with the lrm houston supershow coming.. i had so much late work line up... but somehow i got it all done..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3




----------



## sic713

new shit


----------



## Bishop

nice


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 2 2006, 07:21 PM~5892058
> *nice
> *


thankx.. :biggrin: i loved that lil trike.. didnt wanna stop painting it.. but had no choice..  

my leafing has gotton way better.. i used a different brand.. and it makes my shit look 10 x better...

plus the tip hotstuff gave me also helped..


----------



## Bishop

I just started leafing. Its freaking crazy, The foil does what it wants to, and I rip unevenly when I cut neat.  :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 09:29 PM~5892098
> *thankx.. :biggrin:  i loved that lil trike.. didnt wanna stop painting it.. but had no choice..
> 
> my leafing has gotton way better.. i used a different brand.. and it makes my shit look 10 x better...
> 
> plus the tip hotstuff gave me also helped..
> *


gotta let it dry a little


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 2 2006, 07:32 PM~5892132
> *I just started leafing. Its freaking crazy, The foil does what it wants to, and I rip unevenly when I cut neat.    :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


yeah.. its a bitch to do.. but looks nice once u get it down..
it has a mind of its own


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 2 2006, 07:34 PM~5892138
> *gotta let it dry a little
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bishop

What tips did you give hotstuff. I wanna learn somthin


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 2 2006, 09:37 PM~5892170
> *What tips did you give hotstuff. I wanna learn somthin
> *


it wasnt much man, but he was laying down his leaf almost immedietly after applying the sizing glue. i told him to let it dry for an hour or so before doing the leaf.


----------



## Bishop

ohhh. I wait 25 mins. Learn something new everyday...on the internet anyway


----------



## sic713




----------



## Bishop

damn we need a jaw drop smilely


----------



## montemanls

Them Patterns on that K5 Blazer look good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn homie you got talent bro!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Aug 9 2006, 10:42 AM~5932933-->
> 
> 
> 
> Them Patterns on that K5 Blazer look good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-big caddy_@Aug 9 2006, 10:51 AM~5932974
> *Damn homie you got talent bro!
> *


 :thumbsup: thankx man


----------



## estrada714

nice paint jobs.


----------



## chulow95

DAMN Sic! you got some talent! hadn't seen any work other than your bike. Keep up the fucking good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks dawg


----------



## lo68impala

lookin nice :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

big ass speaker box gettin patterned out to match that k-5 blazer


----------



## sic713

gettin there
yes my circles arent perfect.. but shit.. it aint as easy as it looks...
i know someones gunna hate.. :uh:


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 08:25 PM~6037420
> *gettin there
> yes my circles arent perfect.. but shit.. it aint as easy as it looks...
> i know someones gunna hate.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AS LONG AS THAT TDR DICK DONT COME IN HERE NO HATING LOOKS GOOD BRO.. the truck you did was nice a hell was that the Houston LRM show that it was at???? Your doing a great job keep it up..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 25 2006, 12:28 PM~6042317
> *AS LONG AS THAT TDR DICK DONT COME IN HERE NO HATING LOOKS GOOD BRO.. the truck you did was nice a hell was that the Houston LRM show that it was at???? Your doing a great job keep it up..
> *


lol.. thankx homie..
yeah it was at the houston lrm show... he took 2nd or 3rd


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

ill post more as it progresses.. candy patterns take to long.. drying time sucks..


----------



## furburger

damn, nice work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

all done


----------



## 6Deuced

Looks tight!!! Nice to see some other good YOUNG talent, I'm self taught and shit its the only way to learn in this biz, that and listening to ONLY the smart people and not the hacks! Keep it up!


----------



## lone star

no doubt the talent is there homie. good work. youll have all the lose ends tied up, in time.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Aug 27 2006, 09:03 PM~6056086-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks tight!!! Nice to see some other good YOUNG talent, I'm self taught and shit its the only way to learn in this biz, that and listening to ONLY the smart people and not the hacks! Keep it up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankx homie.. i try my best.. gotta learn somehow..
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 09:09 PM~6056134
> *no doubt the talent is there homie. good work. youll have all the lose ends tied up, in time.
> *


thanks dawg..  
in time i will get better...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 09:02 PM~6044575
> *ill post more as it progresses.. candy patterns take to long.. drying time sucks..
> *



what are you using to shoot your kandy patterns?

you should be using sg-100 and kandy concentrates, shit dries quick!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 09:12 PM~6056173
> *what are you using to shoot your kandy patterns?
> 
> you should be using sg-100 and kandy concentrates, shit dries quick!
> *


 i have no clue what da hell is sg-100 is....
but i use concentrates for most my work..and nason clear..
cetain things i use the other candy...
its dries up alright.. weather here has been sorry.. so it takes a lil longer to dry..


----------



## 6Deuced

SHIT you using NASON clear on that?? You gotta get into intercoat clear dawg! the sg100 is just HOK brand if you using nason then you problaby know Duponts hot hues, well they have an intercoat clear and it dries like as fast as basecoat! try it out, way easier to spray concentrates in as well, dont even gotta think about worrying about runs and shit. Plus Nason sucks! 

Have you ever tried to wetsand and polish nason clear?? You gotta wait at least a week after spraying or it just doesn't polish properly, bloody redicoulous!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

sg-100 is house of kolor intercoat clear, for graphics use it with fast or extra fast reducer, you can usually tape on top of it in 10 or 20 minutes.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Aug 27 2006, 09:24 PM~6056293-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT you using NASON clear on that?? You gotta get into intercoat clear dawg! the sg100 is just HOK brand if you using nason then you problaby know Duponts hot hues, well they have an intercoat clear and it dries like as fast as basecoat! try it out, way easier to spray concentrates in as well, dont even gotta think about worrying about runs and shit. Plus Nason sucks!
> 
> Have you ever tried to wetsand and polish nason clear?? You gotta wait at least a week after spraying or it just doesn't polish properly, bloody redicoulous!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAD SOME INTERCOAT.. BUT RANNED OUT.. SO I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAVE.. BUT I KNOW IT DRYS FAST ASS HELL.. I LIKE IT.. NEED TO PICK SOME MORE UP WHEN I GET A CHANCE...
> 
> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH NASON.. I LIKE IT.. BEEN USING IT FOR YRS...
> BUT I ALSO LIKE HOK CLEAR.. IT SMELLS GOOD.. LOL.. PLUS I LIKE THE WAY IT LAYS.. JUST A BITCH TO WET SAND..
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 09:26 PM~6056303
> *sg-100 is house of kolor intercoat clear, for graphics use it with fast or extra fast reducer, you can usually tape on top of it in 10 or 20 minutes.
> *


AWW OK.. NOW I KNOW..YEAH IVE USED IT..HOW MUCH DOES THAT STUFF RUN A QUART ANYWAYS...

I DIDNT BUY THE QUART I HAVE


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 11:31 PM~6056323
> *I HAD SOME INTERCOAT.. BUT RANNED OUT.. SO I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAVE.. BUT  I KNOW IT DRYS FAST ASS HELL.. I LIKE IT.. NEED TO PICK SOME MORE UP WHEN I GET A CHANCE...
> 
> I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH NASON.. I LIKE IT.. BEEN USING IT FOR YRS...
> BUT I ALSO LIKE HOK CLEAR.. IT SMELLS GOOD.. LOL.. PLUS I LIKE THE WAY IT LAYS.. JUST A BITCH TO WET SAND..
> 
> AWW OK.. NOW I KNOW..YEAH IVE USED IT..HOW MUCH DOES THAT STUFF RUN A QUART ANYWAYS...
> 
> I DIDNT BUY THE QUART I HAVE
> *


bout $20-30 a qrt., plus reducer, but you probably already have that


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 27 2006, 10:00 PM~6056534
> *bout $20-30 a qrt., plus reducer, but you probably already have that
> *


  yeah i have reducer..


----------



## sicx13

all i got to say is WOW!!! you got some skills there. So what if your pin stripes arent on the level you want them to be yet. you can practice on my car anytime.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

DAMN sic that looks really good bro...your getting alot better....man your making me want to ship my frame out to you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sicx13+Aug 28 2006, 01:03 AM~6057325-->
> 
> 
> 
> all i got to say is WOW!!! you got some skills there. So what if your pin stripes arent on the level you want them to be yet. you can practice on my car anytime.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im just quoting someguy that told me that
> <!--QuoteBegin-Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 28 2006, 07:36 AM~6058118
> *DAMN sic that looks really good bro...your getting alot better....man your making me want to ship my frame out to you
> *


lol.. im ready when u ready


----------



## 1-sic-87

good job
if u stay with paint n.. in bout 10 years u will hav sicc skills bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Aug 29 2006, 11:41 PM~6070736
> *good job
> if u stay with paint n.. in bout 10 years u will hav sicc skills bro
> *


thats the plan


----------



## sic713

speaker box all done..


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

*IVE READ THIS TOPIC FROM PAGE 1.....JUST WANNA GIVE U PROPS....KEEP PRACTICING AND ALWAYS REMEMBER TO TAKE THE COACHING FROM PEOPLE HERE. SOMETIMES IT MAY SOUND LIKE THEY ARE HATING BUT IN REALITY, THEY JUST WANNA HELP....I VE SEEN HOW WELL YOU TOOK THOSE CRITICIZM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD WORK COMES WITH GOOD ATTITUDE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...CANT WAIT TO SEE UR WORK 3 YEARS FROM NOW.*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 3 2006, 05:05 AM~6095254
> *IVE READ THIS TOPIC FROM PAGE 1.....JUST WANNA GIVE U PROPS....KEEP PRACTICING AND ALWAYS REMEMBER TO TAKE THE COACHING FROM PEOPLE HERE. SOMETIMES IT MAY SOUND LIKE THEY ARE HATING BUT IN REALITY, THEY JUST WANNA HELP....I VE SEEN HOW WELL YOU TOOK THOSE CRITICIZM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD WORK COMES WITH GOOD ATTITUDE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...CANT WAIT TO SEE UR WORK 3 YEARS FROM NOW.
> *


thankx homie.. i try to take some people advice with a good attitude.. but sometimes its hard when they tryin tp put ya down.. but thanks for th love.. hopefully in 3 yrs ill be well known


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight ass work bro! you gonna be real good before you know it!


----------



## hotstuff5964

some black guy :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 3 2006, 02:06 PM~6096389
> *some black guy  :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 3 2006, 12:06 PM~6096389
> *some black guy  :uh:
> *


what.. i am black..
should i change it to white


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 01:05 AM~6097330
> *what.. i am black..
> should i change it to white
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 


is that your SNOpinion


----------



## sic713

leaf turning.. my 1st time ever


----------



## sic713

bullshit
michael jackson style


----------



## hotstuff5964

why did you stripe in 2 different colors??


----------



## Eazy

*DAmn, homie. I've been looking at your thread from start to finish. I'm up and coming to and I have to tell you that you really inspire me cuz. YOu really got some talent bruh. You've got the upmost respect from me cause I'm young starting out in these too. Keep putting forth that effort that you got going homie.  *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Sep 6 2006, 08:02 PM~6119744-->
> 
> 
> 
> why did you stripe in 2 different colors??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno.. be different with it..
> why was that a bad ideal.. :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy15_@Sep 6 2006, 08:03 PM~6119748
> *DAmn, homie.  I've been looking at your thread from start to finish.  I'm up and coming to and I have to tell you that you really inspire me cuz.  YOu really got some talent bruh.  You've got the upmost respect from me cause I'm young starting out in these too.  Keep putting forth that effort that you got going homie.
> *


thanks bro.. practice makes perfect.. the more i do.. the better i get..
take advice from th guys here on this thread.. they have been a good help for me..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2006, 07:05 PM~6097330
> *what.. i am black..
> should i change it to white
> *


black,white,messican,i wouldnt give a damn if u's kandy pink wit purple leaf we still on this weekend on my gold?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 6 2006, 09:01 PM~6120177
> *black,white,messican,i wouldnt give a damn if u's kandy pink wit purple leaf we still on this weekend on my gold?
> *


yeah.. i already got the material.. il pick up the burgandy tommorow when it comes in.. and we good to go..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 11:03 PM~6120199
> *yeah.. i already got the material.. il pick up the burgandy tommorow when it comes in.. and we good to go..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

cool


----------



## Cut N 3's

wut it duw sic 713? u got skill. i see ur bike at all the show, cause i'm in your class. :angry: :biggrin: . fo sho we need to hook up on a project.  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2006, 12:58 AM~6121562
> *wut it duw sic 713? u got skill. i see ur bike at all the show, cause i'm in your class. :angry:  :biggrin: . fo sho we need to hook up on a project.   :thumbsup:
> *


whats up mayne..
4 reals.. whut bike u got...
and im down for a project


----------



## Cut N 3's

my bike ain't shit mayne. it's that 26" street bike that's all chrome with a little black paint on the frame and some of parts. No Class for streets What's the Deal??? But my first LRM show in Dallas 2005 i took 3rd. :biggrin: workin on 24" simi. My first project. Need to finsh the body then it will be ready for paint. I'm doing all the body work.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2006, 05:45 PM~6126471
> *my bike ain't shit mayne. it's that 26" street bike that's all chrome with a little black paint on the frame and some of parts. No Class for streets What's the Deal??? But my first LRM show in Dallas 2005 i took 3rd. :biggrin: workin on 24" simi. My first project. Need to finsh the body then it will be ready for paint. I'm doing all the body work.
> *


oo ok.. cool cool.. good luck on the body work.. its a bitch to do..


----------



## sic713




----------



## TATTOO YOU

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LIFESYLECC
LOWRIDER WORLD LOSES ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS. CHECK IT


----------



## sic713

got bored


----------



## dirty ds

what up !!! how come i sent you money for a some art work that i never got!!! pretty fucked up u got the money and i aint get shit. get at me and let me know what we gonna do!!! can i get my money back or at least send me some art work!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Sep 8 2006, 08:02 PM~6134531
> *what up !!! how come i sent you money for a some art work that i never got!!! pretty fucked up u got the money and i aint get shit. get at me and let me know what we  gonna do!!! can i get my money back or at least send me some art work!!
> *


i hit u up a long time ago.. and u never wrote back.. not my fault u didnt respond to me


----------



## marathon1218

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2006, 10:29 PM~6135474
> *i hit u up a long time ago.. and u never wrote back.. not my fault u didnt respond to me
> *



What up sic? Work still looking good.. Hope you can fix this problem with my boy.. hes good people homie.. what ever the problem was be nice to see it taken care of..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

ttt


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

that boy gets down,just finshed still needs clear.. :biggrin:


----------



## geezzus

Yo sic, where are you getting all your paint supplies in houston? i just moved here and i need some stuff.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by marathon1218+Sep 9 2006, 09:27 AM~6136827-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up sic? Work still looking good.. Hope you can fix this problem with my boy.. hes good people homie.. what ever the problem was be nice to see it taken care of..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he never writes me back..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-geezzus_@Sep 9 2006, 03:25 PM~6138182
> *Yo sic, where are you getting all your paint supplies in houston? i just moved here and i need some stuff.
> *


all over.. internet.. and a couple places on the southeast side of town./// where u staying


----------



## dirty ds

just send m e my money back and then its settled, its that easy, right?


----------



## geezzus

i was in humble, but i just move to thr greenpoint area


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by dirty ds+Sep 10 2006, 09:19 AM~6141574-->
> 
> 
> 
> just send m e my money back and then its settled, its  that easy, right?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. ill do it later
> <!--QuoteBegin-geezzus_@Sep 10 2006, 01:21 PM~6142657
> *i was in humble, but i just move to thr greenpoint area
> *


oh ok.. shit i dont know any paint supply stores on that side of town


----------



## sic713




----------



## 713ridaz

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2006, 10:57 PM~6143168
> *yea.. ill do it later
> 
> oh ok.. shit i dont know any paint supply stores on that side of town
> *






you should tell him how "later" it will be.......alot of people are in layitlow reading this shit and you could lose business because of it.........your work is nice but you need to have the people skills in order to succeed :nono:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 14 2006, 09:12 AM~6170987
> *you should tell him how "later" it will be.......alot of people are in layitlow reading this shit and you could lose business because of it.........your work is nice but you need to have the people skills in order to succeed :nono:
> *


im not having any problems with business... this shit happend a long time ago.. he never go online and asked about it.so i said fuck it.. i guess he dont care anymore...they 6 months later he wants to ask about it again...


----------



## The Truth

sup my *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2006, 07:36 PM~6176281
> *sup my *****!!!!!!!!
> *


sup foo


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2006, 05:37 PM~6171294
> *im not having any problems with business... this shit happend a long time ago.. he never go online and asked about it.so i said fuck it.. i guess he dont care anymore...they 6 months later he wants to ask about it again...
> *





alright i just thought i would let you know how it go's down in here people may get the wrong idea you know


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 15 2006, 08:59 AM~6179890
> *alright i just thought i would let you know how it go's down in here people may get the wrong idea you know
> *


yeah i know how it goes..but i got proof of good feedback.. so i aint trippin...


----------



## 6Deuced

Nice work! you got skills, is that pink flake??? or red?? what kinda flake you usually use I'm going to flake out my 62 impala with red, was thinking fireball house of colors, mini or standard. your opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## triple X level

Whats up sic,

thank god its only 12 pages long,

as i flipped thru the pages i could acctually see your skill improve on the patterns,
i am very impressed with your progress, keep it comming, 

i will be looking forward to your next project...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Sep 15 2006, 09:00 PM~6184161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! you got skills, is that pink flake??? or red?? what kinda flake you usually use I'm going to flake out my 62 impala with red, was thinking fireball house of colors, mini or standard. your opinion would be appreciated.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its red flake.. fire red that is...its xotic flake.. but it all looks the same too.. hok and exotic
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkweed_@Sep 16 2006, 12:53 AM~6185136
> *Whats up  sic,
> 
> thank god its only 12 pages long,
> 
> as i flipped thru the pages i could acctually see your skill improve on the patterns,
> i am very impressed with your progress, keep it comming,
> 
> i will be looking forward to your next project...
> *


thankx homie.. speaking of the next project..
here it is..


----------



## elda

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

so when is the shop opening


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 09:34 AM~6196259
> *so when is the shop opening
> *


when i become a baller like you and get them bank rolls..


----------



## 817Lowrider

sh!t$ lookin pimp homie I gonna fuck wit you in about a month


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 18 2006, 10:09 AM~6196426
> *sh!t$ lookin pimp homie I gonna fuck wit you in about a month
> *


koool.. just holla


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2006, 10:04 AM~6196397
> *when i become a baller like you and get them bank rolls..
> *


pretty soon u gonna have so much money u gona have to hire someone to count it for u


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 11:07 AM~6196717
> *pretty soon u gonna have so much money u gona have to hire someone to count it for u
> *


i wish... but im a go work with some other body shop for now.. try and save up. gain clientel... and see what happens from there


----------



## Cut N 3's

i'll be first in line  U gone be at the Los Mag this year?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2006, 05:49 PM~6199294
> *i'll be first in line   U gone be at the Los Mag this year?
> *


yeah ill be there .. and all my work will too... atleast 15 things i got my hands on.. i hope


----------



## geezzus

SIC what side of h town are you on?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Sep 19 2006, 06:22 PM~6206316
> *SIC what side of h town are you on?
> *


the southeast.. behind hobby airport


----------



## sic713

re did my bike.. i wanted to update it a lil


----------



## sic713

patterns.


----------



## geezzus

yo sic check your pm


----------



## michaels29

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

^^^^ needs more flake!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 26 2006, 12:55 PM~6248383
> *^^^^ needs more flake!!!
> *


i agree... but homie didnt want alot..
now if it was mines.. shit i would of had 2 teaspoons in it


----------



## sic713




----------



## DREEGZ

sic nice helmet, but you should strip them as much as possible, all the vents and even the rubber weatherstrip, the one on the bottom comes of and goes back on easy, just got to be careful about the one around the face opening.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 27 2006, 11:32 AM~6255626
> *sic nice helmet, but you should strip them as much as possible, all the vents and even the rubber weatherstrip, the one on the bottom comes of and goes back on easy, just got to be careful about the one around the face opening.
> *


yeah i normally do take them all a part... the helment was painted by some other guy at 1st.. and its had stupid murals all over in pyschodelic colors and shit.. so he painted the vents and all..

and i took off that bottom plastic strip..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2006, 04:42 PM~6192135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 buying material tommorow.. this project is a go.. ill keep ya updated


----------



## sic713




----------



## DREEGZ

yea dogg love the fenders!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

damn bro slow down with the paint jobs your making us all look lazy :biggrin:


----------



## civicterror

Nice work !
Keep the pics comm'n


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 29 2006, 10:54 PM~6274967
> *damn bro slow down with the paint jobs your making us all look lazy :biggrin:
> *


shit im on my grind man...
trust me.. im lazy too


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 08:35 PM~6267235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



needs more wetsand!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

simply amazing.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2006, 04:59 PM~6276441
> *shit im on my grind man...
> trust me.. im lazy too
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 30 2006, 11:17 AM~6276712
> *:roflmao:
> *


He's not bullshiting, I had to poke him with a cattle prod to keep him working on mine. :0


----------



## lone star

im gonna have something to paint in a few months, dont forget big dog :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

im ready.. 
candy.. ummmmmmmm


----------



## sic713

my striping has improved.. alot :0 
mack 10 series brushes are the shit...
and the mack lites


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

your striping has really come a long way. what kinda brushes were you using before you got a mack?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 3 2006, 07:59 PM~6300347
> *your striping has really come a long way. what kinda brushes were you using before you got a mack?
> *


thankx.. i was useing a mack 20 series.. a mack lite.. and a sorry ass excaliber..

but now im useing a mack 10 series...


----------



## lone star

gettin better homie


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 10:00 PM~6301295
> *gettin better homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 30 2006, 10:48 PM~6277765
> *He's not bullshiting, I had to poke him with a cattle prod to keep him working on mine.  :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

get your hands on some variagated leaf, looks better than that crap your using


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 4 2006, 11:38 AM~6304753
> *get your hands on some variagated leaf, looks better than that crap your using
> *


the kind that has the weird look too it..like as if some type of liquid was poured on it


----------



## seriouscc

SUP SIC, like that deck lid, whats the cost to have that sprayed,leafed,and striped
think'n burgendy and you do your own thing with the stripes an leaf
I'm talk'n bout the lid behind the trunk on a box chev,get at me.......PM









(((((((((((((PAINT BY SIC 713))))))))))))))
TX


----------



## sic713

damn.. that bitch looks clean .. 1st time doing a model.. cant wait to do more..


----------



## pink63impala

that shits lookin good,you do the mural too?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2006, 07:58 PM~6308269
> *damn.. that bitch looks clean .. 1st time doing a model.. cant wait to do more..
> *


NO.. THE OWNERS FRIEND DID THE MURAL.. I JUST CLEARED IT AND ADDED THE PATTERNS


----------



## seriouscc

SIC, we have a deal on the deck lid no candy reg burg, changed my mind about gold leaf,want silver leaf will pm you!!
:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Oct 7 2006, 11:22 AM~6324175
> *SIC, we have a deal on the deck lid no candy reg burg, changed my mind about gold leaf,want silver leaf will pm you!!
> :biggrin:
> *


alright kool..


----------



## G-Bodyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2006, 08:58 PM~6308269
> *damn.. that bitch looks clean .. 1st time doing a model.. cant wait to do more..
> *


Ok hoe then get ready to do one for me you know what it will be :biggrin:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

an impala????????????????? :banghead:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 11 2006, 02:25 PM~6348393
> *Ok hoe then get ready to do one for me you know what it will be :biggrin:
> *


alrighty


----------



## sic713

bigg update on things i been doing lately..moving on up..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

ill post more tommorow after i finish working on it...
constructive critism is appriciated.. other than that.. keep ya mouth shut


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2006, 11:42 PM~6371074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is looking damn good!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Looks good .. Your paint sends a good feel to it ............ 

Here is some quick questions so that others can learn from:

How many coats of kandy did you apply & how thick was the paint edge after you pulled the tapes off ??? 

How long did you let the Kandy cure before removing the fineline tapes to prevent lifting ?? 






I miss painting ... I havent done anything custom for months now / MY Navi on may 5th to be exact...... I did my banshee frame last week but, that dont count......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 15 2006, 05:24 AM~6371679
> *Looks good .. Your paint sends a good feel to it ............
> 
> Here is some quick questions so that others can learn from:
> 
> How many coats of kandy did you apply & how thick was the paint edge after you pulled the tapes off ???
> 
> How long did you let the Kandy cure before removing the fineline tapes to prevent lifting ??
> I miss painting ... I havent done anything custom for months now / MY Navi on may 5th to be exact...... I did my banshee frame last week but, that dont count......
> *


i got about 4 coats of candy.... 

and i use intercoat clear so i pelled the tape off about 45 mins later... tape lines thickness isnt so bad...


----------



## sic713

more


----------



## sic713




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

i'll keep my mouth shut........













































j/k looks fuckin good bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 15 2006, 11:02 PM~6375895
> *i'll keep my mouth shut........
> j/k looks fuckin good bro
> *


lol thanks bro...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THATS FUCKIN TIGHT MAN....ARE YOU DOING ALL THE WORK FROM YOUR HOUSE MAN.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Oct 15 2006, 11:34 PM~6376049
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THATS FUCKIN TIGHT MAN....ARE YOU DOING ALL THE WORK FROM YOUR HOUSE MAN.
> *


naw.. im doing this at his house...


----------



## screwstone_tx

damn that looks bad ass bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man your gonna be a legend one day homie! Good work!


----------



## hotstuff5964

are you considering kandying over the whole thing? i think it would look 10x times better.

the white designs are too bold for my taste, also dont like those very dark patterns added towards the end. 

mas kandy!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Oct 16 2006, 05:07 PM~6381244-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man your gonna be a legend one day homie! Good work!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope to be :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2006, 06:07 PM~6381520
> *are you considering kandying over the whole thing? i think it would look 10x times better.
> 
> the white designs are too bold for my taste, also dont like those very dark patterns added towards the end.
> 
> mas kandy!
> *


naw im leaving the silver lines all over..
the dark patterns are just another color he wanted to add so. i did it...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 11:57 PM~6376154
> *naw.. im doing this at his house...
> *


 your my motivation for wanting to paint cars even more now


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine




----------



## 925eastbayrider

good work man 
i gonna start pratcing soon as well


----------



## 59Impala

It aint perfect , but you are doin it and not typing about doin it. Keep it up, shit aint easy. :thumbsup: 

You cant learn if you dont make mistakes.


----------



## lodirty

:thumbsup: nice homie


----------



## sic713

heres some new shit...


----------



## sic713




----------



## 6Deuced

Man your a flake maniac, looks good, Is that silver leaf on the black and silver pic? If so did you mean for it to be patchy like that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 6 2006, 10:37 AM~6513555
> *Man your a flake maniac, looks good, Is that silver leaf on the black and silver pic? If so did you mean for it to be patchy like that?
> *


thankx homie.. and na its a sponge effect with metalli sliver paint


----------



## onecleancutt

Yo dawg tight patterns,how much for a paint job like that for a 78 cutt,body work already done just need a different paint job and pin stripin!!!


----------



## sic713

lpaint job like what?? 
which one


----------



## onecleancutt

the one on the bike u just posted the magenta,white and silver


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 12:16 PM~6513428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that magenta one looks sick, sic. hehe


----------



## sic713

thanks dawg.. sic always try to make em sick..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man wow The pics just keep getting better and better!  Mad props!


----------



## silver64




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 6 2006, 07:11 PM~6516949
> *that magenta one looks sick, sic. hehe
> *


props on that paint job really nice work


----------



## sic713

thanks everybody


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

DAMN YOU KEEP GETING BETTER WITH EVERY NEW PROJECT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

As 59Impala said : Its not perfect but ............... You can never achieve perfect without the perfect imperfections........


----------



## sic713

latest thing


----------



## sic713

yea i do alot of bikes.. but i do got some more cars coming up..
real soon
but heres one im doing as a christmas present for guy on here.. its for his neice


----------



## lone star

bitch im gonna buy you a digi cam for xmas that shit u got is wack


----------



## sic713

its better than my camera phone..
shit buy me a camera.. i dont give a fawk...! :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

:0 nice


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

when can you be on a plane to okc? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 6 2006, 09:29 PM~6711052
> *when can you be on a plane to okc? :biggrin:
> *


when i get some dinero.. lol


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2006, 10:23 PM~6702650
> *yea i do alot of bikes.. but i do got some more cars coming up..
> real soon
> but heres one im doing as a christmas present for guy on here.. its for his neice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gonna candy over that?


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## lone star

boy got that toshiba cable modem in effect


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 09:34 PM~6718944
> *boy got that toshiba cable modem in effect
> *


naw *****. thats the old one i think


----------



## silver64

i think your patterns are pretty unique and could catch on someday, everybody wantin a sic paintjob :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

new project. should be painted soon...
white base
purple ice pearl.. 
sic's patterns on the roof..
striping and leafing...


----------



## lone star

:0


----------



## sic713

STILL NEED TO BUFF IT OUT


----------



## sic713

2k primered...


----------



## lone star

RICH BOY SELLIN THAT ALL THEM HATERS WANNA JACK JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC

THROW SOME DS ON THAT BITCH JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC


----------



## sic713

retard


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2006, 09:53 PM~5223382
> *damnnn niceee new paint job alot of detail work into the graphics.... props... looks similar style to this firewall i did :thumbsup:
> (this was just the base for the kandy)
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 11 2006, 09:53 PM~5223382
> *damnnn niceee new paint job alot of detail work into the graphics.... props... looks similar style to this firewall i did :thumbsup:
> (this was just the base for the kandy)
> *












:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 21 2006, 11:10 AM~5285376
> *you should clear over the flake then wetsand it.. then lay patterns and kandy n clear...
> *


Or shoot the flake in an intercoat clear.


----------



## sic713

its been a while. im a little rusty











before...









after cummin soon


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 6 2006, 03:39 PM~5381632
> *read what he wrote :biggrin:
> *


I read the same thing I was confruuuused too!!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 8 2006, 10:16 AM~6526937
> *As 59Impala said : Its not perfect but ............... You can never achieve perfect without the perfect imperfections........
> *


thats the whole reason we are on this site not to be-little anyone or Hate on them but to give constructive criticism. Any shop you walk into any custom paint shop painter might have mad skills with a gun but can line a fender up with a door or pull a dent and leave it straight to save his life......you know what i mean.


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 2 2007, 10:16 PM~6887287
> *thats the whole reason we are on this site not to be-little anyone or Hate on them but to give constructive criticism. Any shop you walk into any custom paint shop painter might  have mad skills with a gun but can line a fender up with a door or pull a dent and leave it straight to save his life......you know what i mean.
> *



you mean can't right?


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2006, 12:01 AM~6525416
> *thanks everybody
> *


thank you for posting your work gives all of us an idea of whats going on out there. also reading all the feedback helps a lot too. Especially for someone like me that comes from collision. I am starting to learn what the custom crowd likes. and doesnt


----------



## mac2lac

pinche mayate.....you are doing a bad ass job fucker....gettin celebrity status already.....you know how the tabloids hate on celebrities....you getting that b/s already homie.......keep up the good work....and keep them haters hatin!!!!

see you at the picnic if you go puto..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2006, 08:17 AM~6802777
> *RICH BOY SELLIN THAT ALL THEM HATERS WANNA JACK JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC
> 
> THROW SOME DS ON THAT BITCH JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC
> *



you forgot "SHIT TIGHT NO SLACK" :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 6 2006, 12:11 AM~5378912
> *that elco looks sick. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> but let me ask you, do you know how to pounce graphics with masking paper and a pounce wheel. because, no offence, but the graphics are a little off from right to left. if you pounce them they will be exact down to a fraction of an inch.
> 
> before anybody starts talking shit and calling me a hater, im just trying to help the fella out, hes got some skills,  but not everybody knows all the tricks, including myself uffin:
> *


SIC713 this is what hotstuff is talking about.....








he is probably just like me. I like symetry in my patterns weather i am laying down flames or graphcs. I always try to mirror the left and the right side. next time i lay something down i will try to remember to film it.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 2 2007, 11:16 PM~6887992
> *SIC713 this is what hotstuff is talking about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is probably just like me. I like symetry in my patterns weather i am laying down flames or graphcs. I always try to mirror the left and the right side. next time i lay something down i will try to remember to film it.
> *



yup yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: except i use a shop rag with construction chalk :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jan 2 2007, 11:18 PM~6887313
> *you mean can't right?
> *


yeah sorry bout that still hung-over from new years!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 2 2007, 10:16 PM~6887992
> *SIC713 this is what hotstuff is talking about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is probably just like me. I like symetry in my patterns weather i am laying down flames or graphcs. I always try to mirror the left and the right side. next time i lay something down i will try to remember to film it.
> *


 i have one.. 2 wheels a 2 bags..


----------



## sic713

when i did the elco.. i didnt know about pounce pads.. but now i do.. so it helps alot..


----------



## pink63impala

what they for?


----------



## sic713

for matching up patterns ,making them identical on each side


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 3 2007, 08:42 AM~6889733
> *what they for?
> *



draw patterns on a piece of masking paper, transfer them to one side, flip the paper over to the other side, put it on the other side, transfer patterns. perfect matching patterns on both sides


----------



## AuggieStyle

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 01:41 AM~6888608
> *when i did the elco.. i didnt know about pounce pads.. but now i do.. so it helps alot..
> *


I didn't even look at the date on this thread. sorry bout that I will start paying attention fromm now on. uffin:


----------



## sic713

lol yea.. its old..
update


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

I have never used the punce kit .... although i would like to try it........ I guess im hard headed & i fugure if i cant do it free hand -- I shouldnt be doing it .............

I think it would be the best for doing flames on a hood where you need it to be perfect because you can see both sides at once........


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 07:28 PM~6756596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NEED TO BUFF IT OUT
> *


whats the color/flake combo on this? candy?


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2007, 12:53 PM~6891054
> *draw patterns on a piece of masking paper, transfer them to one side, flip the paper over to the other side, put it on the other side, transfer patterns. perfect matching patterns on both sides
> *


ya lost me there bro?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 3 2007, 06:10 PM~6894960
> *whats the  color/flake combo on this? candy?
> *


hok magenta... over a silver base...
silver flake mixed with a teaspoon or fire red...
kandy


----------



## pink63impala

so thats a siver base ,silver/red flake and magenta candy over it all...?just wondering, my 63s going that color.already got 2lbs of silver flake,and candy  
have you done any patterns using this color combo? i want to do something on mine,but not sure what colors to go with,using the magenta over all 

ooh, and does the silver flake have any pop or bling to it under the candy?ive been debating on wether or not to sell all the silver and candy,and just go with a full pink flake base


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 3 2007, 06:16 PM~6895025
> *so thats a siver base ,silver/red flake and magenta candy over it all...?just wondering, my 63s going that color.already got 2lbs of silver flake,and candy
> have you done any patterns using this color combo? i want to do something on mine,but not sure what colors to go with,using the magenta over all
> 
> ooh, and does the silver flake have any pop or bling to it under the candy?ive been debating on wether or not to sell all the silver and candy,and just go with a full pink flake base
> *


you are exactly right... and yes.. it has lots of pop in the sun...
heres something else with that comdo..
the kandy purple is sprayed over the pink


----------



## sic713

stupid mailbox
urgggghhh


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

TTT


----------



## sic713

gangsta



























i hope no one steals it


----------



## hotstuff5964

batting practice on that mutha :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 4 2007, 10:19 PM~6907125
> *batting practice on that mutha :0
> *


yea.. right.. fuckin kids


----------



## biggeazy-e

im gonna steal that shit


----------



## 817Lowrider

you just painting everthing sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2007, 10:52 PM~6907425
> *you just painting everthing sic
> *


yea.. i get bored


----------



## monsterpuff




----------



## pink63impala

nice,what u use on the #s?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 5 2007, 04:51 AM~6908763
> *nice,what u use on the #s?
> *


gold leaf


----------



## TonyO

Ah that's bad ass :thumbsup:

Still waiting to see you paint the back of that stop sign by your house. :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

looks like a shiny DIAB!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2007, 09:52 AM~6909793
> *Ah that's bad ass :thumbsup:
> 
> Still waiting to see you paint the back of that stop sign by your house.  :biggrin:
> *


shit.. to lazy to take it down


----------



## lowridergirl_805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 08:09 PM~6906445
> *gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope no one steals it
> *


Why would someone steal it?It has his address.


----------



## sic713

people dont care. theyll steal it.. and it will probaly sit in their garage for yrs


----------



## MAX ROME

I LIKE THAT!!!! Man I'm gonna have to mount that in the garage next to the car.I dont even want the mail man touching it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MAX ROME_@Jan 5 2007, 05:55 PM~6913952
> *I  LIKE THAT!!!! Man I'm gonna have to mount that in the garage next to the car.I dont even want the mail man touching it.
> *


ha ha.. kooll. should be done sometime next week


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

DAMN MAN YOU FUCKIN PAINT EVERTHING WHATS NEXT!!!!!!SHIT BEFORE YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO BE PAINTING ICE CREAM TRUCKS LIKE THIS


----------



## fleezie84

You do really nice work I hope you are getting paid what those jobs are worth, and not working yourself to death and going broke trying to make people happy and still being unappreciated for what you do! Any way like i said good work keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 6 2007, 09:19 AM~6918622
> *You do really nice work I hope you are getting paid what those jobs are worth, and not working yourself to death and going broke trying to make people happy and still being unappreciated for what you do! Any way like i said good work keep it up  :thumbsup:
> *


shit.. im a lazy ass at times.. i just love to paint.. screw everything else.. most the time i have the owner help me do alot of the work... always good to have someone to wetsand..


----------



## ghettodreams

i just went through all the pages and your shit looks good :biggrin: , and I learned some shit to


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 9 2007, 06:23 PM~6946503
> *i just went through all the pages and your shit looks good :biggrin: , and I learned some shit to
> *


appriciate it


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 11:09 PM~6906445
> *gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope no one steals it
> *


i see u sic! They'll steal your draws if u leave them outside long enuff :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

cummin soon..
black.. blue pearl.. after i fix the damage


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 08:39 PM~7016651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2007, 08:01 PM~7016870
> *:cheesy:
> *


dude.. i did this shit two months ago..
still havent finishes it.. but tonight i will.. i hope


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 07:39 PM~7016651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fuckin nice


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 5 2007, 09:53 PM~6915165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 09:26 PM~7017164
> *dude.. i did this shit two months ago..
> still havent finishes it.. but tonight i will.. i hope
> *


that is seriously sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2007, 10:34 PM~7018158
> *that is seriously sweet :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


here it is finished..
came out like crap i think..
i left my good brush at the shop.. so i had to use my old shitty one..


----------



## impala_631

nice, im going to start messing around with mailboxes and other household items, :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 18 2007, 02:09 AM~7019256
> *nice, im going to start messing around with mailboxes and other household items, :cheesy:
> *


yea.. i wish i could do my own mailbox..
dad will prrobaly kick my ass


----------



## bluepridelowride13

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:13 AM~7020730
> *yea.. i wish i could do my own mailbox..
> dad will prrobaly kick my ass
> *


not if you do a good job........ :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

GOT BORED..
ITS OK..


----------



## Lil Spanks

ILL BUY IT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

lol again...


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2006, 08:17 AM~6802777
> *RICH BOY SELLIN THAT ALL THEM HATERS WANNA JACK JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC
> 
> THROW SOME DS ON THAT BITCH JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

latest project
sixty8imp's capala


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 09:37 PM~7026663
> *GOT BORED..
> ITS OK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit


----------



## sic713




----------



## Bigjxloc

how good with the airbrush are u?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 25 2007, 10:43 PM~7089088
> *how good with the airbrush are u?
> *


depends on what im doing..
got 8 yrs experince with those


----------



## sic713




----------



## elpojohnson

if you ever come to central fla i got a cutty you can stripe nice work homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 26 2007, 08:22 PM~7098159
> *if you ever come to central fla i got a cutty you can stripe nice work homie
> *


i got a bitch over there.. she wants me to visit..
if i ever do.. ill holla :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2006, 08:23 PM~6702650
> *yea i do alot of bikes.. but i do got some more cars coming up..
> real soon
> but heres one im doing as a christmas present for guy on here.. its for his neice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint ur computer


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2007, 11:46 PM~7098383
> *i got a bitch over there.. she wants me to visit..
> if i ever do.. ill holla :biggrin:
> *


meet a jersey girl ... come here  paint my car


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by jonathant+Jan 26 2007, 09:32 PM~7098854-->
> 
> 
> 
> paint ur computer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought about it.. still debating
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWX732_@Jan 26 2007, 10:01 PM~7099197
> *meet a jersey girl ... come here   paint my car
> *


and god ones worth it


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Jan 26 2007, 09:22 PM~7098159
> *if you ever come to central fla i got a cutty you can stripe nice work homie
> *


Pay for the gas around the time of the Tampa LRM show and I will bring him to you.


----------



## G-Bodyman

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

skills


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2007, 01:54 AM~7099553
> *and god ones worth it
> *


huh? m i dumb or i just didnt get that


----------



## bloodline

sic713 u got talent homie i been painting for about 6yrs but nothing that extensive !! u got it homie!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 27 2007, 08:58 PM~7105022
> *huh? m i dumb or i just didnt get that
> *


damn im retard
i meant to say
any good ones...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Jan 27 2007, 11:09 PM~7106227
> *sic713 u got talent homie i been painting for about 6yrs but nothing that extensive !! u got it homie!! :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man.. appriciate it


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 12:12 AM~7106248
> *thanks man.. appriciate it
> *


p.m me if u ever think about stopping in cleveland my g.prix will need to be strip homie ?


----------



## sic713

kool


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 10:55 PM~6966818
> *cummin soon..
> black.. blue pearl.. after i fix the damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

finnaly did some cursive letters with leaf..
shits easy..


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 12:13 PM~7020730
> *yea.. i wish i could do my own mailbox..
> dad will prrobaly kick my ass
> *


Your right son I don't want to see that sh*t in my yard............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

fuck you daddy


----------



## switches4life




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2007, 08:16 PM~7161091
> *
> *


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2007, 08:11 PM~7182350
> *
> *



gimme a lil heads up on doin the cutty....

what did tou remove / keep ...

especially those thinin chome strips that are above the bumper ... you painting over those??? 

i already have the tails and all removed along with the chrome trimmings

:biggrin: thx


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 5 2007, 08:11 PM~7184121
> *gimme a lil heads up on doin the cutty....
> 
> what did tou remove / keep ...
> 
> especially those thinin chome strips that are above the bumper ... you painting over those???
> 
> i already have the tails and all removed along with the chrome trimmings
> 
> :biggrin: thx
> *


removed grill head lights.. chrome trim.. bumper trim.. tail lights.. door panels..
all kinds of shit..


----------



## bloodline

any update pics of that kutty? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

not yet


----------



## lone star

get to work


----------



## sic713

come help.. not easy doing it by yaself..
be patient.. right now im motivated by some shit talker..


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 07:50 PM~7213705
> *come help.. not easy doing it by yaself..
> be patient.. right now im motivated by some shit talker..
> *


you already showed a good begining on nice badass paintjobs  so just SHAKE THEM HATERS OFF


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2007, 08:58 PM~7214342
> *you already showed a good begining on nice badass paintjobs   so just SHAKE THEM HATERS OFF
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84

I guess you do alright work :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 9 2007, 10:34 AM~7218189
> *I guess you do alright work  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. yea.. yea.. :uh:


----------



## sic713

i fucked it up


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

gotta give ya credit man, wish i could do stuff like that....


----------



## bloodline

need updates??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

still being worked on


----------



## lone star

updates :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2007, 11:27 AM~7268470
> *updates :uh:
> *


come by and see it for yourself


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 9 2007, 01:34 PM~7218189
> *I guess you do alright work  :biggrin:
> *


man he sucks :thumbsdown: ive seen kindergarteners paint better with their fingers :uh:


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## sic713

to be continued :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 10:28 PM~7245258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fucked it up
> *


THATS FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2007, 05:31 PM~7287404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued :biggrin:
> *


dude correct me if i'm wrong , but it dont look like you use polyester finishing putty :uh: and your prep looks a little rough, you get lots of bullseyes or what, cause if your priming over that and using a cheap primer, that shits gonna sink like the titanic!


----------



## sic713

i use ppg 2k primer over the whole thing...went on smooth..covered good..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:36 PM~7293973
> *i use ppg 2k primer over the whole thing...went on smooth..covered good..
> *


shur did and looks fine to me


----------



## 6Deuced

sinking takes time........ so no polyester putty?????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 18 2007, 08:41 PM~7294044
> *sinking takes time........ so no polyester putty?????
> *


nope.. no putty


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 07:42 PM~7294068
> *nope.. no putty
> *


well you might want to consider using it homie, I'm not trying to hate on you, i love your determination, and i see you have talent, but theres soem things you need to improve upon. prep being one.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 18 2007, 08:44 PM~7294106
> *well you might want to consider using it homie, I'm not trying to hate on you, i love your determination, and i see you have talent, but theres soem things you need to improve upon. prep being one.
> *


oh yea.. so whats wrong with my prep?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 07:46 PM~7294138
> *oh yea.. so whats wrong with my prep?
> *


i'm not here to call you out man, just trying to help.


----------



## sic713

im just asking a question,no hard feelings


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good bro!!!!


----------



## CustomMachines

Sick ass paintjobs!!! luve'm!!! i came at page 11 but i'm gonna read'm all!!!but till now...... :worship:


----------



## sic713

thanks homies


----------



## sic713




----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 06:00 PM~7301339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice


----------



## 3wheelKing

:thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid

Alot of the pictures of your work seem to have orange peel. try turning the fluid level as high as it will go, moving your gun really fast and just going over the same spot until it shines. This is the best way I have seen to spray clear. I noticed if you move the gun to slow, the air from the gun pushes down on the clear you just sprayed and it orange peels.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 20 2007, 11:57 AM~7307791
> *Alot of the pictures of your work seem to have orange peel. try turning the fluid level as high as it will go, moving your gun really fast and just going over the same spot until it shines. This is the best way I have seen to spray clear. I noticed if you move the gun to slow, the air from the gun pushes down on the clear you just sprayed and it orange peels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i think i had my paint mixed a lil to thick..i reduced it a lil bit more and it layed it better..but once i clear it and buff it comes out smooth..


----------



## bloodline

what kind of compressor do u use in your garage?


----------



## hotstuff5964

that shit looks dope for just being some black guy :0


for the orange peel, you gotta make sure you use the right temperature reducers and hardners, if that shit gets dry before you get to the next coat, it will never flow out smooth. its gotta be tacky when you get to the 2nd coat, then you can slow your pass down and lay it on heavier without getting runs. higher psi works for me too.


its all the same, just more wet sanding


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline+Feb 20 2007, 01:27 PM~7308487-->
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of compressor do u use in your garage?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got a 28 gallon.. forgot the brand..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Feb 20 2007, 03:48 PM~7309812
> *that shit looks dope for just being some black guy :0
> for the orange peel, you gotta make sure you use the right temperature reducers and hardners, if that shit gets dry before you get to the next coat, it will never flow out smooth. its gotta be tacky when you get to the 2nd coat, then you can slow your pass down and lay it on heavier without getting runs. higher psi works for me too.
> its all the same, just more wet sanding
> *


yea.. ill get the hang of it.. im just pissed that the stripes wrinkled.. i use hardner in my striping paint..so now im gotta restripe it


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

you're using 1 shot?


----------



## sic713

yea...
i did a display board.. all one shot with hardner.. cleared it and no wrinkles.. not eevn one..so go figure..


----------



## hotstuff5964

how long are you waiting until you shoot the clear? when my pinstriper stripes my shit, i always wait at least a day until i clear over it. never had a wrinkle


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 20 2007, 05:35 PM~7310500
> *how long are you waiting until you shoot the clear? when my pinstriper stripes my shit, i always wait at least a day until i clear over it. never had a wrinkle
> *


yea i waited a day..striped it last night.. cleared it before i posted that last pic..

i dunno.. im a just redo the stripes on top of the clear.. its a hopper anyways..


----------



## 86' Chevy




----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 05:03 PM~7310629
> *yea i waited a day..striped it last night.. cleared it before i posted that last pic..
> 
> i dunno.. im a just redo the stripes on top of the clear.. its a hopper anyways..
> *


did u scuff before you striped??? cause if the striping cant "bite" in to the base properly the clear will make it wrinkle.


----------



## bloodline

how long does it takes for the tank to refill? shit still looks good homie!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 20 2007, 06:49 PM~7310990
> *did u scuff before you striped??? cause if the striping cant "bite"  in to the base properly the clear will make it wrinkle.
> *


no.. i never do and i never have this problem..



> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 20 2007, 08:45 PM~7312361
> *how long does it takes for the tank to refill? shit still looks good homie!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


i dunno about 10 mins.. compressor sucks.. i need something bigger


----------



## 6Deuced

you need to start scuffing between coats when u let them sit for longer than there window. i dont know the specifics, maybe you didn't exceed the window maybe you did, but i ALWAYS scuff if i've let anything sit overnight or longer, especially intercoat.


----------



## sic713

cool....


----------



## lone star

yea im ready


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 09:41 PM~7312942
> *yea im ready
> *


i know... 2 weeks.. got one more ahead of u..


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 20 2007, 10:41 PM~7312942-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea im ready
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 10:53 PM~7313053
> *i know... 2 weeks.. got one more ahead of u..
> *


what y'all working on :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 20 2007, 10:02 PM~7313136
> *what y'all working on  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


youll see... :0


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 20 2007, 11:57 AM~7307791
> *Alot of the pictures of your work seem to have orange peel. try turning the fluid level as high as it will go, moving your gun really fast and just going over the same spot until it shines. This is the best way I have seen to spray clear. I noticed if you move the gun to slow, the air from the gun pushes down on the clear you just sprayed and it orange peels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




With all due respect - I have never been given the Ok to go ahead & turn the fluid output to full on................... Never ................... I have my guns set in the general area of where they need to be at all times........ If your air is pushing your clear away - you need to back off your Air supply IMO 

Too high of a pressure causes alot of overspray & that creates dryspray , Dryspray in returns adds to orangepeel - Too low causes a Orange peely look too.......... Viscosity is a Major factor..... Add some reducer if needed .. to omuch will make some underlying basecoats, Intercoats, Ect to Wrinkle up too....... 

Also if there is a flake added to your Base, KBC, Kandy - that the clear will puddle/concentrate around these areas & sometimes cause it to give a orange peel look.........


----------



## 6Deuced

I think sic is probably using a crappy gun that doesn't atomize like a good one, probably causing a lot of that peal, no offence sic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Damn I just ent through all 25 pages.you have come along way in a short period of time.looking great dawg keep it up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:biggrin: THAT CUTTY's LOOKING TIGHT AS FUCK BRO!


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 20 2007, 10:44 PM~7313493
> *With all due respect - I have never been given the Ok to go ahead & turn the fluid output to full on................... Never ................... I have my guns set in the general area of where they need to be at all times........ If your air is pushing your clear away - you need to back off your Air supply IMO
> 
> Too high of a pressure causes alot of overspray & that creates dryspray , Dryspray in returns adds to orangepeel - Too low causes a Orange peely look too.......... Viscosity is a Major factor..... Add some reducer if needed .. to omuch will make some underlying basecoats, Intercoats, Ect to Wrinkle up too.......
> 
> Also if there is a flake added to your Base, KBC, Kandy - that the clear will puddle/concentrate around these areas & sometimes cause it to give a orange peel look.........
> *


There's probably alot of better ways to do it but I told one of the painters at work to try it this way and the bike he painted came out really good. I'll try and paint something this week and take some video so you guys can give me some pointers.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Feb 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7313568-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think sic is probably using a crappy gun that doesn't atomize like a good one, probably causing a lot of that peal, no offence sic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea i am.. its no badass gun.. a cheapo..
> paint jobs come out decent for the shit im using.. no offense takend..
> soon or later ill save up and buy a good gun..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 20 2007, 11:03 PM~7313652
> *Damn I just ent through all 25 pages.you have come along way in a short period of time.looking great dawg keep it up
> *


thanks..the more i do. better i get..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 20 2007, 11:24 PM~7313787
> *There's probably alot of better ways to do it but I told one of the painters at work to try it this way and the bike he painted came out really good. I'll try and paint something this week and take some video so you guys can give me some pointers.
> *


I ran the hell out of a schwinn so no video and dont open the fluid all the way.


----------



## zfelix

cutty looks sick bro!! 2 clean to be just a hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

LOOKIN GOOD SIC.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ITS MIGHT NOT HOP ANYMORE ITS GOT A PAINT JOB NOW....... :biggrin: BUMPER CHECK THAT HOE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 21 2007, 07:33 PM~7320881
> *cutty looks sick bro!! 2 clean to be just a hopper :thumbsup:
> *


preciate that bro, i mean sic713 was gonna do a perfect job on this cutty ,but i didn't give him enough time, so if any imperfections show up, it 's not his fault, plus this is just a hopper so i'm gonna hop the shit out of it and it's probably gonna get some damage,


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2007, 07:52 PM~7321105
> *LOOKIN GOOD SIC.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ITS MIGHT NOT HOP ANYMORE ITS GOT A PAINT JOB NOW....... :biggrin: BUMPER CHECK THAT HOE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 BELIEVE ME, I'M STILL GONNA HOP IT :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

heres some pics from today..


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

looks good


----------



## sic713

thanks.. cant wait to see it buffed and out in the sun


----------



## 6Deuced

you know i was thinkin about it, how you never scuff between coats even when letting it sit, not only is it better for adhesion purposes, but it will smooth things out and you would have way less orange peel from all the product build up, making wetsanding the final clear flat way easier and quicker, also by the time you wetsand all that peel out theres hardly any clear left to protect you beatiful paintjob, so i would suggest at least sanding it flat then laying down a couple nice wet coats of clear. just a suggestion for ya.  :biggrin: your patterns are nice and i love the leafing, and i notice your symmetry is coming along.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7321778
> *you know i was thinkin about it, how you never scuff between coats even when letting it sit, not only is it better for adhesion purposes, but it will smooth things out and you would have way less orange peel from all the product build up, making wetsanding the final clear flat way easier and quicker, also by the time you wetsand all that peel out theres hardly any clear left to protect you beatiful paintjob, so i would suggest at least sanding it flat then laying down a couple nice wet coats of clear. just a suggestion for ya.   :biggrin:  your patterns are nice and i love the leafing, and i notice your symmetry is coming along.
> *



i didnt even use a ponce pad on the patterns.. just layed them out by eye..well see how the next paint job comes out.. im a take the advice everyones been giving me and see where it goes..


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice work sic!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

shit is sick homie.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 09:41 PM~7312942
> *yea im ready
> *





NO HE AINT!


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7321299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't wait 2 c tha regal all black wit silver leafing. My nigg ur gettin better as u go. Remember do it right the first time..lol


----------



## sic713

haha.. a famous quote by a hater..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

that looks badass, straight as fuck too. i think thats your best job yet


----------



## sic713

thanks homie.. appriciate the postive response...:biggrin"


----------



## 6Deuced

by far your best job yet, looks nice............but i would like to see you wetsand that even flatter next time, i make sure there isn't ANY peel left, not even a dot.(that seperates the show shit from the rest) and re-clear that, it would be a shame for there not be enough clear on there, cause all the time you put in to those patterns etc. would be wasted..............looks good though, keep it up.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7321778
> *you know i was thinkin about it, how you never scuff between coats even when letting it sit, not only is it better for adhesion purposes, but it will smooth things out and you would have way less orange peel from all the product build up, making wetsanding the final clear flat way easier and quicker, also by the time you wetsand all that peel out theres hardly any clear left to protect you beatiful paintjob, so i would suggest at least sanding it flat then laying down a couple nice wet coats of clear. just a suggestion for ya.   :biggrin:  your patterns are nice and i love the leafing, and i notice your symmetry is coming along.
> *


ive noticed that too, bad ass work but if you were to wetsand between coats it will be alot easier in the end

aside form that bad ass work


----------



## ridenlow84

Yea As soon as I get my car back from the interior shop we are gonna have to re clear it and buff it


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 11:40 PM~7332418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homeboys even got a kool signature on that paint :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 22 2007, 11:51 PM~7332989
> *Yea As soon as I get my car back from the interior shop we are gonna have to re clear it and buff it
> *


get in line woadie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2007, 12:09 AM~7333080
> *homeboys even got a kool signature on that paint  :biggrin:
> *


yea i forgot to add the star around it...
took me forever to come up with a cool sig...


----------



## DuezPaid

Post a pic of the whole car.


----------



## sic713

i havent got one yet.. im a half to wait until he pulls it out..
i wanna see if i got any light and dak spots...


----------



## 86TXMonte

That Looks Good Bro...Nice Work...


----------



## switches4life

damn sic this is a cool friendly topic  u get good critisisim and good advice from these cool people  this topic is haterproof


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 06:06 PM~7338479
> *damn sic this is a cool friendly topic  u get good critisisim and good advice from these cool people   this topic is haterproof
> *


yea.. i got love for my boys here in the paint topic.. they always help me out and give me good advice..

thanks to all.


----------



## geezzus

Sic keep up the good work, put me in line,lol


----------



## texasgold




----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2007, 06:22 PM~7338587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 06:15 AM~7333743
> *get in line woadie
> *


News Flash Car club privileges............. There is a line where where i dont see it :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin: mine will only take a day or two Mr. Lone Star Dont worry


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 23 2007, 11:53 PM~7340710
> *News Flash Car club privileges.............  There is a line where where i dont see it  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  mine will only take a day or two Mr. Lone Star Dont worry
> *


yea thats true.. actually only a day...
i bought a wetsander.. no more doing the shit by hand


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 09:38 AM~7341621
> *yea thats true.. actually only a day...
> i bought a wetsander.. no more doing the shit by hand
> *



post pics, not sure what that is....


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 24 2007, 11:06 AM~7341907
> *post pics, not sure what that is....
> *


i think its a DA with a water attachment. i think


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 24 2007, 11:17 AM~7341962
> *i think its a DA with a water attachment. i think
> *



 

still sure i never seen that, dont think i would trust it for W/S tho , might burn the clear or paint quick.


----------



## 6Deuced

there is multiple types of wetsanders, old school ones were specifically for it. now days you can buy a perferated soft interface pad (holes in it) to go on your regular da sander when using the DA 1500 grit wet is equal to 2000 by hand, and its WAY faster.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 07:38 AM~7341621
> *yea thats true.. actually only a day...
> i bought a wetsander.. no more doing the shit by hand
> *



Ummm FUCKA when you come back to work on my car your ass nedds to bring it cause i'm tired of my nails getting messed up when I be wetsanding my car fool! :biggrin: Help a bitch out! Dang I wanna help but shit I want to still look cute to!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 24 2007, 10:17 AM~7341962-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a DA with a water attachment. i think
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something like that
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2007, 10:23 AM~7341989
> *there is multiple types of wetsanders, old school ones were specifically for it. now days you can buy a perferated soft interface pad (holes in it) to go on your regular da sander when using the DA 1500 grit wet is equal to 2000 by hand, and its WAY faster.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup.. your right.. its way much easier. less work on your arms... 1000 grit then 1500...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713diva_@Feb 24 2007, 10:28 AM~7342007
> *Ummm FUCKA when you come back to work on my car your ass nedds to bring it cause i'm tired of my nails getting messed up when I be wetsanding my car fool! :biggrin: Help a bitch out! Dang I wanna help but shit I want to still look cute to!
> *


lol.. ill bring it next time


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 09:37 AM~7342050
> *something like that
> 
> yup.. your right.. its way much easier. less work on your arms... 1000 grit  then 1500...lol.. ill bring it next time
> *


no, there should be no need for 1000 homie, with da i go 1500 only, by hand 2000 only, this way your guaranteed not to have any scratches you possibly didn't sand out with the finer grit fully, but like i said before, my clear lays down flat, very minimal orange peel to deal with


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 11:37 AM~7342050
> *something like that
> 
> yup.. your right.. its way much easier. less work on your arms... 1000 grit  then 1500...
> lol.. ill bring it next time
> *



:scrutinize: thats redundant :scrutinize:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 24 2007, 11:49 AM~7342086
> *:scrutinize: thats redundant :scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713

ok


----------



## noe_from_texas

just went through very page sic, that's some really good work you've done. i just got me a mack brush cause i want to learn to pinstripe, any advice


----------



## Klean Kut

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2007, 04:15 PM~7343344
> *just went through very page sic, that's some really good work you've done.  i just got me a mack brush cause i want to learn to pinstripe, any advice
> *


just call me and ill explain


----------



## impala_631

the cutty looks nice!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 24 2007, 04:15 PM~7343344
> *just went through very page sic, that's some really good work you've done.  i just got me a mack brush cause i want to learn to pinstripe, any advice
> *




My grandpa is an old sign painter & Pinstriped alot... He always stressed the importance of preserving your brushes...........  


I use to take the utmost care of my set that he gave me - it was one of few things he gave me that I cherished......... I was pretty pissed to find my little sisters had gotten into all of my paints , painted up my whole bedroom & ruined all of my brushes !!!!!!!!!

Everywhere was pinstripped from the floor to the walls & the my entire waterbed was a canvas !!!!!!!! LOL



I was mad but,,,, 10 years later - They are now taking up art, Learning how i paint cars & someday I hope they will follow in my footsteps...........


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 07:14 PM~7343960
> *just call me and ill explain
> *


i just need to know about the paint and how it's mixed with thinner or ?


----------



## sic713

1 SHOT PAINT,MIXED WITH 1 SHOT REDUCER...
IF U ARE CLEARING THE STRIPES AND 1 SHOT HARDENER TO IT


----------



## NorCalLux

how many books of goldleaf did u use on that cutty?


----------



## texasgold

next in line


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 12:23 PM~7347529
> *how many books of goldleaf did u use on that cutty?
> *


2


----------



## NorCalLux

not bad for all the lines shit looks good to bad ur so far away id have u hook up my cutty haha


----------



## NorCalLux

not bad for all the lines shit looks good to bad ur so far away id have u hook up my cutty haha


----------



## sic713

fool.. u can do your own.. you doing stripes and leaf aint ya


----------



## NorCalLux

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2007, 10:49 PM~7352180
> *fool.. u can do your own.. you doing stripes and leaf aint ya
> *


ya but the cany paint n shit i havent had much experiance with :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 25 2007, 10:50 PM~7352188
> *ya but the cany paint n shit i havent had much experiance with :biggrin:
> *


me either..


----------



## rug442

DAMN LEROY!!!!! GET DOWN WITH YOUR BLACK SELF!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2007, 05:37 PM~7349234
> *next in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bloodline

:wave: what up sic713!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 28 2007, 09:40 PM~7377836
> *:wave: what up sic713!
> *


whats up


----------



## lone star

need pics thats whats up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7378125
> *need pics thats whats up
> *


half the cars done.. thats whats up.. come help.. get ya hands ashy


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7378397
> *half the cars done.. thats whats up.. come help.. get ya hands ashy
> *


im off sunday. im down to get started at 5am. but i know your lazy ass aint.


----------



## sic713

5am .. ***** please.. u can get started.. ill watch


----------



## 86TXMonte

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 07:46 PM~7367406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What color are you painting the Monte???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Mar 1 2007, 10:31 AM~7381428
> *What color are you painting the Monte???
> *


charcoal grey


----------



## PiNcHe ChIlAnGo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 08:11 PM~5653764
> *new car im doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can do that in the street in texas?... here in cali you get huge ass fines...


----------



## pink63impala

is that a back and forth motion sander you using? ive got an oscilating one for that


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PiNcHe ChIlAnGo+Mar 1 2007, 01:41 PM~7382957-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can do that in the street in texas?... here in cali you get huge ass fines...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. so far no problems..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pink63impala_@Mar 1 2007, 01:43 PM~7382978
> *is that a back and forth motion sander you using? ive got an oscilating one  for that
> *


yea.. picked it up at habor freight tools.. 30 bucks..


----------



## sic713

mayne hold up.. orange peelin ....


----------



## 1998wagonhatch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 06:48 PM~7384676
> *mayne hold up.. orange peelin ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

:cheesy:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by PiNcHe ChIlAnGo_@Mar 1 2007, 01:41 PM~7382957
> *you can do that in the street in texas?... here in cali you get huge ass fines...
> *


I already love texas u cant do nothing around here with out the neighbors or epa or san juaquin valley air pollution getting on you, handle it sic cant wait to see that ls :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 1 2007, 02:43 PM~7382978
> *is that a back and forth motion sander you using? ive got an oscilating one  for that
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by PiNcHe ChIlAnGo_@Mar 1 2007, 02:41 PM~7382957
> *you can do that in the street in texas?... here in cali you get huge ass fines...
> *


same here but only if you get caught, your supposed to have a trap for all that and a paint booth and exhaust 50 feet hugher than the top of the closest building.


----------



## BIGBODY96

JUST CAUGHT THIS TOPIC TODAY WENT BACK A COUPLE OF PAGES AND DECIDED TO START FROM PAGE ONE AND ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT YOU'VE CAME A LONG WAY. YOUR PAINT JOBS AND STRIPPING HAVE IMPROVED EACH TIME LIKE THEY SAY PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT AND THATS WHATS YOUR SHOWING WELL JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks for the positive feedback.. yes i have come a way.. and only gettin better.. thanks homie.. appriciate it


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2007, 08:20 PM~7406605
> *thanks for the positive feedback.. yes i have come a way.. and only gettin better.. thanks homie.. appriciate it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

charcoal grey



















just gettin started..


----------



## slo

tyte


----------



## Spankz

nice work sic cant wat till i see how it looks


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 08:02 PM~7440727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charcoal grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gettin started..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chromabase, very nice stepping it up eh?? did u use the proper shade value??


----------



## sic713

have no clue wtf that is.. but yea.. ive used it before.. nothing new to me..


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 08:49 PM~7441227
> *have no clue wtf that is.. but yea.. ive used it before.. nothing new to me..
> *


reason i asked is because i noticed the first pic had what loks like a value shade 4(light grey) that charcoal is going ot be a shade value of 7 most likely, meaning you need a shade value 7 (dark grey) groundcoat to acheive proper coverage in 3 coats guaranteed, laying over a improper shade value will either make the color to dark or it wont cover very well at all, if u need the low down let me know, i strongly suggest you learn the shade value system if your gonna use chromasystem products, its a must or you will have coverage problems.

heres the system :
http://www.performancecoatings.dupont.com/..._ValueShade.pdf


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 8 2007, 09:55 PM~7441314
> *reason i asked is because i noticed the first pic had what loks like a value shade 4(light grey) that charcoal is going ot be a shade value of 7 most likely, meaning you need a shade value 7 (dark grey) groundcoat to acheive proper coverage in 3 coats guaranteed, laying over a improper shade value will either make the color to dark or it wont cover very well at all, if u need the low down let me know, i strongly suggest you learn the shade value system if your gonna use chromasystem products, its a must or you will have coverage problems.
> 
> heres the system  :
> http://www.performancecoatings.dupont.com/..._ValueShade.pdf
> *


 well it covered fine.. no problems..only reason why i use chromabase is because of the color.. they could only mix it in that brand..


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 09:08 PM~7441451
> *well it covered fine.. no problems..only reason why i use chromabase is because of the color.. they could only mix it in that brand..
> *


well thats good, u got lucky, trust me you need to follow these values for proper coverage, i use dupont strictly, i know this for fact, this is where it will say:








there will be a box where it has VS __ in that space there will be a # 1-7, this determines the proper ground coat refer to the link i gave you to see the colors for each # 1-7 

ur value shade can either be obtained by using that color of high build primer, or using a valushade base, these cover in 1 coat, also available in epoxy sealers.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 8 2007, 10:55 PM~7441314
> *reason i asked is because i noticed the first pic had what loks like a value shade 4(light grey) that charcoal is going ot be a shade value of 7 most likely, meaning you need a shade value 7 (dark grey) groundcoat to acheive proper coverage in 3 coats guaranteed, laying over a improper shade value will either make the color to dark or it wont cover very well at all, if u need the low down let me know, i strongly suggest you learn the shade value system if your gonna use chromasystem products, its a must or you will have coverage problems.
> 
> heres the system  :
> http://www.performancecoatings.dupont.com/..._ValueShade.pdf
> *


the first pic is primer, the second is the actual color before clear


----------



## 86TXMonte

Good Job Sic... Can't wait to see other pics...


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 9 2007, 06:10 AM~7443344
> *the first pic is primer, the second is the actual color before clear
> *


i know, and that primer is light grey, by the shade value system is considered #4, for dupont chromasystems you need to use the shade value system................TRUST ME, i use this shit on a regular, before coating with a charcoal base like that (which calls for a shade value #7 most likely) you need to have that # value as a ground coat inbetween primer and base, or you can use dupont shade value high build, or you can use a shade value sealer/epoxy, either way if you painting things with chromabase this needs to be done or there will be gauranteed coverage probs, no BS, the reason it covered ok is only because that charcoal has so much black in it, if you were to spray a VS#7 green or blue over ligt grey(#4) primer, the coverage would be total shit show. if you have to spray more than 3 coats of base, its not covering good.  oh and when you take a car outside and it wasn't shade valued correctly, it sucks when u can see thru the base!

either way, keep up the work sic.......looking good, just read up on the value shade thing if your gonna use chromasystems


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 9 2007, 09:02 AM~7443607
> *i know, and that primer is light grey, by the shade value system is considered #4, for dupont chromasystems you need to use the shade value system................TRUST ME, i use this shit on a regular, before coating with a charcoal base like that (which calls for a shade value #7 most likely) you need to have that # value as a ground coat inbetween primer and base, or you can use dupont shade value high build, or you can use a shade value sealer/epoxy, either way if you painting things with chromabase this needs to be done or there will be gauranteed coverage probs, no BS, the reason it covered ok is only because that charcoal has so much black in it, if you were to spray a VS#7 green or blue over ligt grey(#4) primer, the coverage would be total shit show. if you have to spray more than 3 coats of base, its not covering good.   oh and when you take a car outside and it wasn't shade valued correctly, it sucks when u can see thru the base!
> 
> either way, keep up the work sic.......looking good, just read up on the value shade thing if your gonna use chromasystems
> *


Yeah. On the charcoal gray might not show as much. But we did a car in a blue. And it did make a diff. You could not tell from a distance but up close you can see where in some spots in needed more coverage. 

So it would make a diff in some colors more than others I guess.


----------



## sic713

it covered .. and its done.. all that matters to me..


----------



## Airborne

Yeah, shit it looks good. I can't wait to get to some bigger projects.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 8 2007, 11:13 PM~7441514
> *well thats good, u got lucky, trust me you need to follow these values for proper coverage, i use dupont strictly, i know this for fact, this is where it will say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be a box where it has VS __  in that space there will be a # 1-7, this determines the proper ground coat refer to the link i gave you to see the colors for each # 1-7
> 
> ur value shade can either be obtained by using that color of high build primer, or using a valushade base, these cover in 1 coat, also available in epoxy sealers.
> *


you're a hack!!!





























you used a screwdriver to open the can!!!!!!!!













































just playing, but i wouldn't put it past some of the tight asses here for calling you out on that :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

hell yea.. i couldnt find my can opener..
like u dont use a screw driver....
lol


----------



## Spankz

sic how much u use to paint a frame bike 1 u no im learnin


----------



## montemanls

Your a busy dude Sic ,C U at the top of the ladder homie work looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2007, 12:32 PM~7444840
> *hell yea.. i couldnt find my can opener..
> like u dont use a screw driver....
> lol
> *


you have a can opener


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Spankz+Mar 9 2007, 12:30 PM~7445181-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic how much u use to paint a frame bike 1 u no im learnin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a quart at least
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2007, 01:38 PM~7445576
> *you have a can opener
> *


whateva that lil can opener thingy is.. i stole it from home depot


----------



## sic713

one for now


----------



## G-Bodyman

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

all i gotta say about the LS is that bitch turned out "SIC"


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2007, 07:10 PM~7447207
> *all i gotta say about the LS is that bitch turned out "SIC"
> *


pics


----------



## texasgold

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVlook at the reflection


















:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

i thought i was gonna be black?


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2007, 08:47 PM~7447385
> *i thought i was gonna be black?
> *


its dark but not black, more of a dark charcol metallic grey


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7447293
> *VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVlook at the reflection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


puro orange peel


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2007, 08:55 PM~7447435
> *puro orange peel
> *



puro hater


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 9 2007, 08:50 PM~7447398
> *its dark but not black, more of a dark charcol metallic grey
> *



oh, almost looks like a white pearl in the pictures


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2007, 07:58 PM~7447458
> *puro hater
> *


it was a joke fool. i think this is the homies best job yet. i seen it earlier. looks real good.


----------



## hotstuff5964

i know


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2007, 08:59 PM~7447463
> *oh, almost looks like a white pearl in the pictures
> *


thats just the patterns....look way at the top of the first pic its that color


----------



## hotstuff5964

fuck it, that shit looks good, i dont care what color it is :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 9 2007, 01:32 PM~7445533
> *Your a busy dude Sic ,C U at the top of the ladder homie work looks good. :biggrin:
> *


i hope to make it.. you already up there..
gotta do some cathing up


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

thanks fucker...


----------



## hotstuff5964

hey black guy, did you get new gun?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2007, 10:56 PM~7448413
> *hey black guy, did you get new gun?
> *


no mexican guy, i didnt


----------



## hotstuff5964

looks like it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn , your really on your way bro! Nice shit right there!


----------



## bloodline

:worship: :worship: damn!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 9 2007, 11:26 PM~7448546
> *looks like it
> *


nope... still using my cheapo.. this time i used different clear..
i used nason on this one..
last one was kustomshop.com


----------



## 86TXMonte

Nice pics homeboy!


----------



## texasgold

final product


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn that thing looks straight as fuck


----------



## sic713

some peeps couldnt see the pics.. so i reposted them


----------



## lone star

are those daytons


----------



## Spankz

TTT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7461499
> *man sic can paint i guess doc n sic proof blacks can paint
> JK
> *


ur retarded..


----------



## Spankz

no just bored as fuck


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 09:57 PM~7458651
> *some peeps couldnt see the pics.. so i reposted them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damm good my nigg can't wait 4 u 2 throw down on da regal, and remember FUCK THOSE HATERS who pretend 2 be ur friend but talk shit behind ur back!!!Ur on tha comeup homie keep practiceing and u'll be tha best n H-town sum day.....4realzzz


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 09:20 PM~7458240
> *final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: man that ls looks clean then a mo, i know sic is getting down on these paint jobs


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2007, 07:15 PM~7464449
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: man that  ls looks clean then a mo, i know sic is getting down on these paint jobs
> *


i need them black spokes :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

just got bak from doing a homies car..
hooked it up real quick in a couple of hours..


----------



## cartier01

nice work


----------



## Spankz

yight work


----------



## cartier01

sic once u put the gold leaf on is it easy to come of or u just have to wash the car carefull


----------



## hotstuff5964

did you put clear over the leaf?


----------



## Coca Pearl

U'r turning out some bad azz work.......................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Mar 12 2007, 09:54 PM~7466531-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic once u put the gold leaf on is it easy to come of or u just have to wash the car carefull
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if its cleared over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 10:33 PM~7466872
> *did you put clear over the leaf?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.. i brushed clear on it.. might go back and do another coat when it dries
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Mar 12 2007, 10:38 PM~7466907
> *U'r turning out some bad azz work.......................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dad


----------



## hotstuff5964

excellent

you using regular clear or that special gold leaf brush on clear? hope thats not a stupid question


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 12 2007, 10:53 PM~7467010
> *excellent
> 
> you using regular clear or that special gold leaf brush on clear? hope thats not a stupid question
> *


regular clear..
i never tried that special leaf clear.. feel better using regular clear


----------



## lone star

striping looks good pito


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2007, 05:24 AM~7467805
> *striping looks good pito
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 10:39 PM~7466402
> *just got bak from doing a homies car..
> hooked it up real quick in a couple of hours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte

Man...I'm might have to take my Monte to H-Town...
Shit looks good bro...


----------



## Bigjxloc

good job homie. 
the only thing i would practice on is your pinstriping. 
im a painter to and im a perfectionist so not everyone might catch it. but overall good job bro.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Mar 13 2007, 06:58 PM~7471575
> *good job homie.
> the only thing i would practice on is your pinstriping.
> im a painter to and im a perfectionist so not everyone might catch it. but overall good job bro.
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 09:39 PM~7466402
> *just got bak from doing a homies car..
> hooked it up real quick in a couple of hours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen enough, when u gonna pinstripe my escalade :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc+Mar 13 2007, 05:58 PM~7471575-->
> 
> 
> 
> good job homie.
> the only thing i would practice on is your pinstriping.
> im a painter to and im a perfectionist so not everyone might catch it. but overall good job bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. im still learning. aint no pro.. but im gettin better..
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Mar 13 2007, 07:00 PM~7472077
> *seen enough, when u gonna pinstripe my escalade :biggrin:
> *


baller


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

hey sic i need u 2 paint my regal hit me back


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 03:55 PM~7485751
> *hey sic i need u 2 paint my regal  hit me back
> *


who are you?


----------



## bloodline

sic are you going to paint a car 4 yourself??


----------



## Coca Pearl

What'z up son? I seen the homie Boiler car at set up 2day. Bish is clean........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Pic from today.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Mar 15 2007, 09:30 PM~7488065
> *sic are you going to paint a car 4 yourself??
> *


Every painter must drive a rusty, dented car with faded paint, its in the manual.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Yep its in the same chapter that says owners of Hydraulic shops must drive big ass trucks and uphostery guys must have ripped up seats and a saggy head liner.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7499159
> *Every painter must drive a rusty, dented car with faded paint, its in the manual.
> *


atleast his ride has some bang in it. :biggrin: sup sic


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Mar 17 2007, 10:56 PM~7499159
> *Every painter must drive a rusty, dented car with faded paint, its in the manual.
> *


don't i know u should see my daily!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

DAMN HOMIE, JUST WENT THRU ALL THE PAGESS.. SHITS NIIIIICEE
GOOD WORK, COME UP TO D.C. SOMETIME


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline+Mar 15 2007, 09:30 PM~7488065-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic are you going to paint a car 4 yourself??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after i finish my bike.. ill be buying me a low.. then who knows what happens from there
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coca [email protected] 17 2007, 09:04 PM~7498952
> *What'z up son? I seen the homie Boiler car at set up 2day. Bish is clean........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks dad.. got more work coming for it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7499159
> *Every painter must drive a rusty, dented car with faded paint, its in the manual.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i do.. faded paint.. one day ill spray it
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Mar 17 2007, 11:06 PM~7499438
> *atleast his ride has some bang in it.  :biggrin:  sup sic
> *


thanks to u..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 18 2007, 11:44 PM~7504747
> *DAMN HOMIE, JUST WENT THRU ALL THE PAGESS.. SHITS NIIIIICEE
> GOOD WORK, COME UP TO D.C. SOMETIME
> *


maybe one day.. as long yall got sum hoes, im ready.. lol


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

to da tizzop


----------



## bloodline

TTT !!


----------



## sic713




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7573342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dig that.


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7573657
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:

what i do now........


----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7573342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7573342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

yup.. got me an elco.. thanks to my club.. homies got together and bought me a car.. surprised me.. 
***** almost cried..


----------



## BigLinc

thats what its all about :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 2 2007, 06:40 PM~7604746
> *thats what its all about  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 homie keep up the good work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline

Can't wait to see what u do with the elco? Keep us posted??? :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:0 DAM SIC713 THATS SOME NICE WORK KEEP IT COMING HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DO YOU HAVE ANY PIKS OF THE S-10 BLAZER FINISHED


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 2 2007, 05:40 PM~7604746
> *thats what its all about  :thumbsup:
> *


x10


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 3 2007, 03:20 AM~7607885
> *:0 DAM SIC713 THATS SOME NICE WORK KEEP IT COMING HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DO YOU HAVE ANY PIKS OF THE S-10 BLAZER FINISHED
> *


NAW NO PICS..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## psn8586

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2007, 07:41 PM~7613754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its awesome to see you at work homie..keep up the progress. Your gettin known!


----------



## bloodline

TTT!!!


----------



## sic713

thanks fellas


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## DuezPaid

Post some new shit already.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 4 2007, 09:24 PM~7621394
> *Post some new shit already.
> *


nothing really new.. im doing body work on shit still.. 
pink cutlass will be posted soon..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2007, 10:30 PM~7621438
> *nothing really new.. im doing body work on shit still..
> pink cutlass will be posted soon..
> *


Post pics of bodywork then. Since we know its the most important part 

These peeps are ready for pics.


----------



## sic713

theres nothing exciting about body work.. ill post up pics of the primer when i lay it


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 09:15 AM~7623294
> *theres nothing exciting about body work.. ill post up pics of the primer when i lay it
> *


exceiting no, but important yes.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:29 AM~7599480
> *yup.. got me an elco.. thanks to my club.. homies got together and bought me a car.. surprised me..
> ***** almost cried..
> *


Man thats cool as hell right there! Man your work keeps getting better and better bro!


----------



## psn8586

yea post out ur tips and pics of bodywork..anything helps!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2007, 11:29 PM~7599480
> *yup.. got me an elco.. thanks to my club.. homies got together and bought me a car.. surprised me..
> ***** almost cried..
> *


Almost? Pics will be released to the highest bidder.  

Post up some pics of Rob's frame I heard it came out nice.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 6 2007, 06:01 PM~7634001
> *Almost? Pics will be released to the highest bidder.
> 
> Post up some pics of Rob's frame I heard it came out nice.
> *


didnt have my camera.


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

2 coats.. 6 more to go..


----------



## hotstuff5964

what kind of striping brushes you use sic?

im just going to get my hand in the striping game, bought a 3 set of kafka brushes #'s 0, 1 and 3. a couple mac stripers and a couple of mac outliners.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 12 2007, 09:34 PM~7680223
> *what kind of striping brushes you use sic?
> 
> im just going to get my hand in the striping game, bought a 3 set of kafka brushes #'s 0, 1 and 3. a couple mac stripers and a couple of mac outliners.
> *


 kaflas are good i love em..i got a number 3.. they good for scrolling..i need a new one cuz i fucked it up.. and for my long lines i use a kafla long liner.. i also use ot for my designs also.. i dont use macks anymore..i found one brush that i love..


----------



## hotstuff5964

coastairbrush has good deal on a set of 3 kafka brushes, you get a 0, 1, and 3 for $32. 

i been trying to do a scroll with a 00 mac, shit forget about :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i suck, thats why i got the kafkas :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 10:17 PM~7680072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## slo




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 12 2007, 09:47 PM~7680359
> *coastairbrush has good deal on a set of 3 kafka brushes, you get a 0, 1, and 3 for $32.
> 
> i been trying to do a scroll with a 00 mac, shit forget about  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i suck, thats why i got the kafkas :biggrin:
> *


i tried that too.. kafla is the way to scroll..


----------



## Ryonboy

Iam glad too see these kind of Paint jobs comeing out of Houston,well Iam glad to see some one doing them..Back in the Day, Iam talking late 70s early 80s my Father was the Man to go too for Candy Paint Jobs and multi color Patterns..He Painted Cars for such clubs like Low Masters,Taste of Latin (Houston chapter) Denver Harbor C.C and a bunch of independents..ask any OG from Houston about cars such as Clash of the Titans or Simon Zavalas 1980 Grand Prix..In the mid 80s my Dad got caught up in the Game and ended up doing some time..He did a few after He got out in the mid 90s but it was nothing like the Old Days...He passed away in 2004... Here is a pic of one of the last Cars He Painted,dont know who own it now,I was with my cousin at a Car show when,I took this Pic..


http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/RYONBOYW13/dad.jpg


----------



## cartier01

looks good sic cant wait to see the finish product


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Ryonboy+Apr 13 2007, 12:46 PM~7684403-->
> 
> 
> 
> Iam glad too see these kind of Paint jobs comeing out of Houston,well Iam glad to see some one doing them..Back in the Day, Iam talking late 70s early 80s my Father was the Man to go too for Candy Paint Jobs and multi color Patterns..He Painted Cars for such clubs like Low Masters,Taste of Latin (Houston chapter) Denver Harbor C.C and a bunch of independents..ask any OG from Houston about cars such as Clash of the Titans or Simon Zavalas 1980 Grand Prix..In the mid 80s my Dad got caught up in the Game and ended up doing some time..He did a few after He got out in the mid 90s but it was nothing like the Old Days...He passed away in 2004... Here is a pic of one of the last Cars He Painted,dont know who own it now,I was with my cousin at a Car show when,I took this Pic..
> http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l50/RYONBOYW13/dad.jpg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there arent many in houston who do that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cartier01_@Apr 13 2007, 05:01 PM~7685928
> *looks good sic cant wait to see the finish product
> *


about another week..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

i hope you're getting paid properly for all that work homie..... 

looks great by the way


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

DAMN NICE


----------



## cartier01

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 15 2007, 08:42 PM~7699293
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


be ready for you in a week..


----------



## bloodline

how long did it take u to tape the patterns on that car???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Apr 15 2007, 09:52 PM~7699947
> *how long did it take u to tape the patterns on that car???
> *


about a whole day..for all the patterns in total.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 08:23 PM~7697693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interior that would look nice in the Cotton Candy Cutty:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sic work man!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 07:23 PM~7697693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigLinc

damn thats fuckin nice, i think thats your best work yet, that ive seen, very nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

FUCKING NICE!


----------



## sic713

still needs to be buffed..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

it doesn't look good.........




















it looks GREAT!! awesome job


----------



## hotstuff5964

corny ass :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 01:29 PM~7712377
> *still needs to be buffed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: DAMN MY ***** THAT SHIT FUCKIN NICE


----------



## REALTALK

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: DAMN MY ***** THAT SHIT FUCKIN NICE


----------



## DuezPaid

Damn sic, you almost paint as good as a mexican. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

ready for a vacation? have to fly u up here to paint my car lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 18 2007, 07:41 AM~7718713
> *Damn sic, you almost paint as good as a mexican. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
damn..never been told that one before...


----------



## degre576

everyday gettin better and better


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2007, 08:35 AM~7719052
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> damn..never been told that one before...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 18 2007, 08:34 AM~7719048
> *ready for a vacation? have to fly u up here to paint my car lol
> *


sure .. i need to get the fuck out of houston..


----------



## 96bigbody

:biggrin: :biggrin: man i got to give you mad props sic ass work iam getting into painting been working the sidelines on and off at shops for years iam trying to do my own thang in 70duce iam going to start posting some of my work


----------



## silver64

u can paint my car anyday homie, you are knockin out some clean work.


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 02:29 PM~7712377
> *still needs to be buffed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know shes gotta be happy...good work!


----------



## OldDirty

That's some great work right there. Your making real improvements, before you know it people will be paying your airfare to paint their ride :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

bad ass work fella!


----------



## sic713

....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2007, 03:41 PM~7720699
> *sure .. i need to get the fuck out of houston..
> *


PM me a quote, i need my 73 painted thats in my profile, candy rootbeer with patterns


----------



## sic713

hows the body on it?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 02:41 AM~7745797
> *hows the body on it?
> *


straight except for a few places but ill have all the rust handled before hand


----------



## sic713

cool.. let me see wats up..


----------



## ridenlow84

Its alright work i guess    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 09:22 PM~7750972
> *Its alright work i guess       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. he does alright work.. sucks at body work.. ***** cant do straight lines 4 shit..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 09:46 PM~7751207
> *yea.. he does alright work.. sucks at body work.. ***** cant do straight lines 4 shit..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

damn *****! wtf is it though?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2007, 07:13 PM~7766202
> *damn *****! wtf is it though?
> *


a peice of plexiglass.. im a frame it and probaly sell it.. but i already fucked it up.. so i have to..redo it..


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 06:57 PM~7766018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

cool, i love painting on plexiglass, its cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2007, 07:54 PM~7766586
> *cool, i love painting on plexiglass, its cheap and easy to work with.
> *


yea.. its good practice..


----------



## BigLinc

how much u want? looks badass already


----------



## sic713

it got fucked up.. ill post up the new one when its finished.. and see if anyone wants to buy it


----------



## sic713

the new one.. hopefully it doesnt fuck up..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

daaaaaaamn


----------



## oneclick

I only see one slight error in the tape out (see pic). :biggrin:

other then that, it's bad ass!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by oneclick_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 PM~7767538
> *I only see one slight error in the tape out (see pic).   :biggrin:
> 
> other then that, it's bad ass!
> *


:0 good eye... i had the most trouble in that spot too.. i kept gettin confused and started seeing shit :scrutinize: lime green tape hurts my eyes.. :tears:


----------



## BigLinc

looks good


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 10:06 PM~7767578
> *:0 good eye... i had the most trouble in that spot too.. i kept gettin confused and started seeing shit :scrutinize: lime green tape hurts my eyes.. :tears:
> *


----------



## sic713

kandy red









asking tape mess









pink candy









ta-daaa


----------



## Mr lowrider305

FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 11:50 PM~7767468
> *the new one.. hopefully it doesnt fuck up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a good imagination dude just pullin crazy ass patterns outta nowheres


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 10:50 PM~7767468
> *the new one.. hopefully it doesnt fuck up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good :worship: 

You should do a car like that.


----------



## sic713

i want to..just so much time and masking and etc.. you know..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 08:57 PM~7766018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 THIS SHIT IS FUCKIN BAD ASS


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 07:57 PM~7766018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LEROY GET DOWN!!!!


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 10:50 PM~7767468
> *the new one.. hopefully it doesnt fuck up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAZED AND CONFUSED :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

the next one.. i tried that jewling shit..


----------



## BigLinc

patterned one turned out fuckin nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

FUCKIN NICE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2007, 06:50 PM~7806619
> *FUCKIN NICE
> *


doing it big :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:21 PM~7806357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next one.. i tried that jewling shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: THEM PATTERNS ARE SICK CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR ELCO DONE I BET THAT SHIT GONNA BE SWEET!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:21 PM~7806357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next one.. i tried that jewling shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: look he made a star :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

lol. theres a couple of stars in it.. and says sic somewhere..


----------



## oneclick

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:21 PM~7806357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still notice the MINOR tapeout/overlapping error i mentioned earlier :biggrin: not hating, just noticing - lol

Still turned out bad ass though, a heck of a lot better than i could do! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

yea.. i never fixed it.


----------



## Bigjxloc

looks good sic


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2007, 11:59 AM~7811394
> *lol. theres a couple of stars in it.. and says sic somewhere..
> *












look @ the star on the left hand side the sic is right next to it to the right upside down


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7811394
> *lol. theres a couple of stars in it.. and says sic somewhere..
> *


i knew it said sic in there i was just about to mention it , i can see your graffiti backround in your layout , keep it up everytime i check your stuff out it gets better and better , shows dedication , theres only one way to go homie , and thats up...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 1 2007, 02:30 PM~7812496-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look @ the star on the left hand side the sic is right next to it to the right upside down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good eye..
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREEGZ_@May 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7812750
> *i knew it said sic in there i was just about to mention it , i can see your graffiti backround in your layout , keep it up everytime i check your stuff out it gets better and better  , shows dedication , theres only one way to go homie , and thats up...
> *


yea im dedicated like a mother fucker...wont stop till im on top..


----------



## hotstuff5964

you suck sic :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 1 2007, 06:12 PM~7814041
> *you suck sic :cheesy:
> *


your tits..


----------



## cooneyb81

damn, darkass, you've done more cars and bikes than i jknew you had done. keep up the good work fucker.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2007, 04:37 PM~7813442
> *good eye..
> 
> yea im dedicated like a mother fucker...wont stop till im on top..
> *


To the top homie. wave at me when ur up there :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7819622
> *To the top homie. wave at me when ur up there :biggrin:
> *


i will.. one day..


----------



## 6Deuced

like I've said before, your determination impresses me, that patterned out thing looks very fuckin nice!!!! you got some serious patience to do all that, what is it BTW????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 2 2007, 06:02 PM~7822208
> *like I've said before, your determination impresses me, that patterned out thing looks very fuckin nice!!!! you got some serious patience to do all that, what is it BTW????
> *


yup/. its a peice of plexiglass.. i already sold it..
yea i did the patterns in a couple of hours.. but paintitng it took forever.. 

thank god for intercoat clear..


----------



## hotstuff5964

how much you sell it for? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i plea the 5th


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2007, 10:12 PM~7823384
> *i plea the 5th
> *


you think you sold it too cheap or for too much.just wondering because it would be hrd to sell it for too much. :0


----------



## sic713

naw i sold it for 20 bucks...



















sike


----------



## BigLinc

:uh:


----------



## sic713

:twak:


----------



## sic713




----------



## singlepump_mc

Dats my ride dat looks so sweet. once again u outdid urself. soon it will cruse da streets. :yes:


----------



## sic713

yes sir.. monday it will be ready...ill even wash it for you..


----------



## sic713




----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 22 2007, 12:25 AM~7745034
> *PM me a quote, i need my 73 painted thats in my profile, candy rootbeer with patterns
> *


interested or? pm me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

that shits nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 06:21 PM~7806357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next one.. i tried that jewling shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Shit,SIC!!!!Those are some fkn nice! I like the top one,due to being more into old school patterns! You're on your way TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+May 5 2007, 05:13 PM~7840739-->
> 
> 
> 
> interested or? pm me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i am..guess ill have to fly out..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 5 2007, 06:46 PM~7841097
> *that shits nice :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbups: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-chulow95_@May 5 2007, 07:16 PM~7841278
> * Shit,SIC!!!!Those are some fkn nice! I like the top one,due to being more into old school patterns! You're on your way TTMFT!!!!!
> *


i hope so.. thanks homie.


----------



## bloodline

:worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2007, 06:39 PM~7840624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna have to fly you and Brian/liv4lacs out here!


----------



## lone star

lookin good junior


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+May 6 2007, 07:23 PM~7846503-->
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna have to fly you and Brian/liv4lacs out here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets do it
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@May 6 2007, 07:35 PM~7846617
> *lookin good junior
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

the hearts are gangsta! :uh:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 12:14 PM~7850345
> *the hearts are gangsta!  :uh:
> *


being diverse


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2007, 04:39 PM~7840624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THAT'S 4 A HOPPER? :0 :0 :biggrin:  THAT'S SOME BADASS WORK SICK


----------



## sic713




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 11:10 PM~7855858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

its amazing, every job gets better, that monte looks real nice bro!!!


----------



## kiki

CANT WAIT TILL I SEE MINE .....................MIRACLES..........ATX


----------



## sic713




----------



## BigLinc

damn your stripping keeps getting better and better, keep it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@May 11 2007, 08:50 PM~7886553
> *damn your stripping keeps getting better and better, keep it up homie  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

sup junior


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2007, 08:26 PM~7896596
> *sup junior
> *


wat up cup cake... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 10:55 PM~7896840
> *wat up cup cake... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

wheres tha pix of that caprice coupe you just did?


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2007, 05:28 PM~7884424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any piks of the whole car?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 15 2007, 07:46 AM~7907171
> *wheres tha pix of that caprice coupe you just did?
> *


here ya go..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 15 2007, 07:52 AM~7907209
> *any piks of the whole car?
> *


nope


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 08:53 AM~7907221
> *here ya go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE THE WHOLE THING CLEARED. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

damn sic.. you put it down on that one.. nice work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 15 2007, 11:51 AM~7907958
> *YOU SHOULD SEE THE WHOLE THING CLEARED. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah we should.. pics? :uh:


----------



## sic713

i didnt take any.. ill get some next time i see the ride.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 07:14 PM~7911805
> *i didnt take any.. ill get some next time i see the ride.
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT...................SIC............. :thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 badass work bro!


----------



## sic713

thanks homie


----------



## kiki

WHAT KIND OF CAR WAS THAT WITH THE GREY PATTERNS


----------



## sic713

2dr caprice.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 07:04 PM~7919561
> *2dr caprice.
> *


ALREADY............


----------



## sic713

aint bullshittin


----------



## LowandBeyond

I LIKE THAT!! :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

that looks badass, how long did it take? 

should've masked off the trunk jambs though


im telling you again man, i hope you're charging what these jobs should cost. i know you probably think that since you're young and you haven't been doing it very long that you cant charge that much, but your work is getting up there, you need to get paid properly for it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2007, 09:37 PM~7944743
> *that looks badass, how long did it take?
> 
> should've masked off the trunk jambs though
> im telling you again man, i hope you're charging what these jobs should cost. i know you probably think that since you're young and you haven't been doing it very long that you cant charge that much, but your work is getting up there, you need to get paid properly for it.
> *


thanks... :biggrin: 

i started at 11:30 this morning. finished at 5:30...

yea it was kind of rushed.. its a street car so they were'nt trippin...i got paid good for this one.. it wasnt so much work with people helping me..but im going up on the prices. i got "el sicko" to build..


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 09:32 PM~7944711
> *aint bullshittin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good. comin up.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7944809
> *looks good. comin up.
> *


u just gave me a new signature..
thanks.."old man" :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 11:41 PM~7944781
> *thanks... :biggrin:
> 
> i started at 11:30 this morning. finished at 5:30...
> 
> yea it was kind of rushed.. its a street car so they were'nt trippin...i got paid good for this one.. it wasnt so much work with people helping me..but im going up on the prices. i got "el sicko" to build..
> *


you're fast ***** :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2007, 10:34 PM~7945268
> *you're fast ***** :0
> *


basecoats and houston weather..


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 12:32 AM~7944711
> *aint bullshittin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow ur gettin better. u just leveled up with this car. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 08:32 PM~7944711
> *aint bullshittin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice best one yet


----------



## King of the Street

I wish I could find someone good in the NW that would hook up the 61'


----------



## sic713

thanks fellaz :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper

looks good, very good, i might just have to go pick your ass up and have you paint my coupe.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 10:32 PM~7944711
> *aint bullshittin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's car?


----------



## sic713

i dunno..


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 07:12 PM~7951344
> *i dunno..
> *


is it the hopper :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: anywayzzzz, it's looking good sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2007, 07:43 PM~7951649
> *is it the hopper :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: anywayzzzz, it's looking good sic
> *


WHATCHU TALKIN ABOUT... :0


----------



## 6Deuced

looks like you sprayed that one in a proper booth, how was that for a change, nice i bet eh???

I dont care what anyone says, garage paintjobs are still responsible for some of the best paintjobs ever, i could spray my car in a baking downdraft booth, but i think i'm going ot spray it in the backyard shop just for shits and giggles

NICE WORK


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 21 2007, 09:52 PM~7953113
> *looks like you sprayed that one in a proper booth, how was that for a change, nice i bet eh???
> 
> I dont care what anyone says, garage paintjobs are still responsible for some of the best paintjobs ever, i could spray my car in a baking downdraft booth, but i think i'm going ot spray it in the backyard shop just for shits and giggles
> 
> NICE WORK
> *


well on this job all i did was the patterns.. some one else cleared it.. ill rather do it outside..it was hot ass fuck in there..

but booths are fuckin nice.. it was my 1st time using one..but i like garages..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 10:55 PM~7953134
> *well on this job all i did was the patterns.. some one else cleared it.. ill rather do it outside..it was hot ass fuck in there..
> 
> but booths are fuckin nice.. it was my 1st time using one..but i like garages..
> *


GHETTO FAB :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 23 2007, 09:55 AM~7962540
> *GHETTO FAB :biggrin:
> *


yup.. did yours outside in the driveway..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 02:28 PM~7964044
> *yup.. did yours outside in the driveway..
> *


THATS WAT IM TALMBOUT! :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:29 PM~7973129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:29 PM~7973129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DAMN NICE HOMIE


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 24 2007, 09:18 PM~7973393
> *DAMN NICE HOMIE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

big props on stepping up your game! you my friend have come a long ways!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 24 2007, 10:24 PM~7974812
> *big props on stepping up your game! you my friend have come a long ways!!!
> *


thanks bro?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:29 PM~7973129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET ..............................


----------



## Mr lowrider305

DAMN HOMIE YOU ANT FUCKIN AROUND ANY MORE....EVERY TIME YOU DO A NEW JOB ITZ HARD'ER THAN THE ONE BEFORE ANYWAYZ KEEP DOING YOUR THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup: looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

whoss car....hmmm....


----------



## Dolle

damn the patterns on that caprice are crazy I love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks fellaz


----------



## DuezPaid

New pics please.


----------



## Ese Caqui

Post some pics of the layed down tape. I love the way that shit looks. Shit I just thought of some inovative shit. Im gonna lay the patterns with the tape and clear the shit LOL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+May 28 2007, 12:05 AM~7991029-->
> 
> 
> 
> New pics please.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dr Caqui_@May 28 2007, 01:08 AM~7991155
> *Post some pics of the layed down tape.  I love the way that shit looks.  Shit I just thought of some inovative shit.  Im gonna lay the patterns with the tape and clear the shit LOL
> *


i didnt take any.. next time i will..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@May 28 2007, 02:08 AM~7991155
> *Post some pics of the layed down tape.  I love the way that shit looks.  Shit I just thought of some inovative shit.  Im gonna lay the patterns with the tape and clear the shit LOL
> *


no seas pendejo


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 28 2007, 02:53 PM~7993893
> *no seas pendejo
> *


----------



## sic713

yep..


















2 be continued.....


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:40 PM~8004050
> *yep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 be continued.....
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:40 PM~8004050
> *yep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 be continued.....
> *


them patterns look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01

good job sic


----------



## sic713

pics lok like crap.. doesnt show the colors right


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 09:20 PM~8012185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics lok like crap.. doesnt show the colors right
> *


Is that a pic of a new lincoln hopper in town.....? :0 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2007, 05:24 AM~8013568
> *Is that a pic of a new lincoln hopper in town.....? :0  :0
> *


X2 i see that


----------



## lone star

looks real good buddy.


----------



## sic713




----------



## excalibur

pics lok like crap.. doesnt show the colors right
[/quote]
the pics never do the paint justice.

wow man, you are getting way to good man. your a role model man. 

watch out, sic may be the "young levi" in the making! (well, with a different style of coarse)


----------



## sic713

ttt....


----------



## unique27

ttt


----------



## lone star

booop booop booop my fifth wheel just died


----------



## Dolle

damn your skills just keep getting better :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 05:51 PM~8062534
> *booop booop booop my fifth wheel just died
> *


what 5th


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 07:37 PM~8063040
> *what 5th
> *


northside 11 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 08:10 PM~8063250
> *northside 11  :uh:
> *


thats what i was thinkin.. but im slow at times.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

SLACKIN !!!!!!!!!!!! PICS????????????????????????????/


----------



## sic713

yea hold up.. 
pose to do a car this weekend, but homeboy bullshittin..

im ready to pattern .. but oh wells...


----------



## sic713




----------



## ridenlow84

maybe next weekend ill be ready to fix the cutlass just letting you know so you can pencil me in


----------



## Big_Biscuit

the side of this pedal car look sick man 4 real.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 8 2007, 11:28 PM~8070386
> *maybe next weekend ill be ready to fix the cutlass just letting you know  so you can pencil me in
> *


no prob.. we can start at "da shop bitch" and finish at oso's...


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 01:43 PM~8067418
> *yea hold up..
> pose to do a car this weekend, but homeboy bullshittin..
> 
> im ready to pattern .. but oh wells...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep putting it down Sic


----------



## sic713

yes sir.. whats up man.. where y been..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2007, 12:20 AM~8070538
> *no prob.. we can start at "da shop bitch" and finish at oso's...
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2007, 05:17 PM~8073243
> *yes sir.. whats up man.. where y been..
> *


Blocking away prep work :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 11 2007, 09:04 AM~8081673
> *Blocking away prep work :biggrin:
> *


so much fun huh :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

REAL CAMERA NOW


























INSIDE RIMS...OUTSIDE WILL GET CANDY AND PATTERNS..


----------



## sic713

ALL BROUGHT TO YA BY


----------



## sic713

al fuckin done..









even the undies


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 07:25 PM~8093125
> *al fuckin done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the undies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some sic skills bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 08:25 PM~8093125
> *al fuckin done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the undies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckinnnn tight work homie


----------



## lone star

lookin good big dog


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2007, 10:45 PM~8101292
> *lookin good big dog
> *


thanks lil dog..


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 09:58 PM~8107726
> *thanks lil dog..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

pagan gold, silver base...

yummy huh


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 11:23 PM~8107927
> *pagan gold, silver base...
> 
> yummy huh
> *


yes :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 14 2007, 09:14 PM~8107836
> *:cheesy:
> *


bout time for a pedal car


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8108461
> *bout time for a pedal car
> *


good ideal..


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8108461
> *bout time for a pedal car
> *


my boy been riding bikes foo


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 15 2007, 06:31 AM~8109556
> *my boy been riding bikes foo
> *


shit i dont know about kids. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2007, 08:56 AM~8110265
> *shit i dont know about kids.  :biggrin:
> *


lier.. u got lik 2 baby mommas


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2007, 10:49 AM~8111024
> *lier.. u got lik 2 baby mommas
> *


them kids dont look nothing like me.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2007, 11:29 AM~8111234
> *them kids dont look nothing like me.
> *


sure bout that


----------



## LowandBeyond

that petal car is sweet!! :0


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## ghettodreams

pedal car looks good homei


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jun 26 2007, 08:10 PM~8183483
> *pedal car looks good homei
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

ttt


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

very niiiiccccceeee!! you got skills man thats great work!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 04:51 PM~8250135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks guys


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 10:34 PM~8252241
> *thanks guys
> *


Looks good u got that d :biggrin: own


----------



## BigLinc

u just keep getting better and better little homie


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## 71383cut

Lookin good darkness keep up the good work homeboy.


----------



## sic713




----------



## kiki

TTT.........FOR MY HOMIE.........................SIC O


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.............. i just went thru 47 pages...... i see you're constantly steppin up the game.... hope you're ready for another pedal car cuz i'd be more than willin to send this to ya for paint....


----------



## ridenlow84

More of Sic's work here This the 3rd car he painted needed some lil leafing and strping


----------



## lone star

car looks good los! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

Thakns My boy DarkAss is moving on up


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham

good work man!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 14 2007, 08:02 AM~8306967
> *Thakns My boy DarkAss is moving on up
> *


yessur


----------



## cartier01

nice work sic


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Bigjxloc

wheres the elco at homey?


----------



## sic713

under constructon.. should be lifted ina month or so..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 07:22 PM~8322715
> *under constructon.. should be lifted ina month or so..
> *




:0 oh really thats cool who is gonna lift for you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 16 2007, 10:25 PM~8324592
> *:0  oh really thats cool who is gonna lift for you
> *


umm.. me.. and of course my hydro expert..




































you :uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 07:27 PM~8331859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice'n flat


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick work Sic.


----------



## ridenlow84

TTT for a SIC guy


----------



## sic713

i am covered in this shit.. from head too toe...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 09:26 PM~8415772
> *i am covered in this shit.. from head too toe...
> *


dont you just love it? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

how much flake you shoot on that truck?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 28 2007, 07:52 PM~8415889
> *dont you just love it?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> how much flake you shoot on that truck?
> *


yea, my gun kept gettin clogged, so i switched over to a high pressure pot sprayer..

i have no clue.. u sed to bottles .. still had plenty left, but i was running out of intercoat clear.. gotta save half to spray the candy


----------



## hotstuff5964

a lot of times if you put your finger over the little hole where the paint and air comes out and pull the trigger it will blow back whatever is clogged up in there. just dont get to crazy with that, because it canl blow the cap off the gun and throw paint everywhere


turning the psi up works too


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 28 2007, 08:05 PM~8415983
> *a lot of times if you put your finger over the little hole where the paint and air comes out and pull the trigger it will blow back whatever is clogged up in there. just dont get to crazy with that, because it canl blow the cap off the gun and throw paint everywhere
> turning the psi up works too
> *


yea i was doing that... blew off my gun cap.. it hit me in the head :angry: , but i always do it away from the vehicle..

flake is just too big.. i like using mini flake, but this time we use standard size...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

NEEDS MORE FLAKE SO YOU CANT SEE THE BASE COLOR


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2007, 08:40 PM~8416189
> *NEEDS MORE FLAKE SO YOU CANT SEE THE BASE COLOR
> *


fuck that.. lol..
its getting kandied so it will be ok..the patterns are going to cover up alot of shit..


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 08:11 PM~8416031
> *yea i was doing that... blew off my gun cap.. it hit me in the head :angry: , but i always do it away from the vehicle..
> 
> flake is just too big.. i like using mini flake, but this time we use standard size...
> *


LOL, thats hilarious!!!!

i like mini flake too, if your using standard try a bigger tip, like 1.6-1.8


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 28 2007, 09:27 PM~8416536
> *LOL, thats hilarious!!!!
> 
> i like mini flake too, if your using standard try a bigger tip, like 1.6-1.8
> *


yea i laughed my ass off too.. im glad no one was around when it happened..

i shot this flake before on a bike and it worked fine.. but today it was being retarded.. kept cloggin up bad..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 08:11 PM~8416031
> *yea i was doing that... blew off my gun cap.. it hit me in the head :angry: , but i always do it away from the vehicle..
> 
> flake is just too big.. i like using mini flake, but this time we use standard size...
> *



DEE DEE DEE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 29 2007, 02:02 AM~8417815
> *DEE DEE DEE
> *


should u be in vegas gambling or something...
mikes not surpose to see his truck till its done..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 09:11 PM~8416031
> *yea i was doing that... blew off my gun cap.. it hit me in the head :angry: , but i always do it away from the vehicle..
> 
> flake is just too big.. i like using mini flake, but this time we use standard size...
> *


I was spraying in my driveway a long time ago and I had the tip on my gun loose, the lid popped off and hit the neighbors door. He opened the door and I was picking up my lid.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 29 2007, 04:54 PM~8420555
> *I was spraying in my driveway a long time ago and I had the tip on my gun loose, the lid popped off and hit the neighbors door. He opened the door and I was picking up my lid.
> *


damn.. at least 20 ft huh


----------



## sic713

took 2 days to tape this truck.. but its already candied and cleared some what..
ill post more tommorow, but heres all i have.. i erased the others


----------



## BigLinc

:0 more pics


----------



## cartier01

nice patterns bro


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 09:43 PM~8442317
> *took 2 days to tape this truck.. but its already candied and cleared some what..
> ill post more tommorow, but heres all i have.. i erased the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats right :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Aug 1 2007, 09:25 AM~8445548-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  more pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> later tonight
> <!--QuoteBegin-cartier01_@Aug 1 2007, 09:33 AM~8445618
> *nice patterns bro
> *


thanks..


----------



## lone star

has mike paid you, because i have :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 09:43 PM~8442317
> *took 2 days to tape this truck.. but its already candied and cleared some what..
> ill post more tommorow, but heres all i have.. i erased the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...... :0


----------



## majikmike0118

man that is awesome work!!!!!!!!!! keep it up !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2007, 10:07 AM~8445948
> *has mike paid you, because i have  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


something like that, he does have some nice lips..


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 02:28 PM~8448117
> *something like that, he does have some nice lips..
> *


ha


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

:yes: :yes:


----------



## TheCaptain566

It's nice to see a young dude going for it.


----------



## sic713

i try my best... ill never give up.


----------



## BigLinc

fucking nice!


----------



## steel-city-og

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 08:29 PM~7973129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some patterns like these?


----------



## sic713

on what??


----------



## Bert

VERY NICE WORK!!!!!! I LIK :biggrin: EEE

5 Posts ...... Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

thats all for now


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn!!!!!!!!mad props


----------



## hotstuff5964

looks good kneegroe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

whole truck picsssssss


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, very nice work on that truck bro! :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, very nice work on that truck bro! :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 06:07 PM~8459319
> *thats all for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice...


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 06:07 PM~8459319
> *thats all for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


charlie murphy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 2 2007, 08:32 PM~8460260-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good kneegroe  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mex-c-cant
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 08:34 PM~8460298
> *whole truck picsssssss
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i tried to take some but it was already too dark. theres trees all around and they block the sun.. ill post up some when i bring it home..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Lord [email protected] 2 2007, 09:17 PM~8460841
> *nice...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mikes kool-aid smiling
> <!--QuoteBegin-713ridaz_@Aug 2 2007, 09:28 PM~8460993
> *charlie murphy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


this *****!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

good looking work keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman

this man sic 713 has some skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheCaptain566

SIC, what do you do for full time work, or is this it?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thecandyman+Aug 3 2007, 04:00 PM~8466530-->
> 
> 
> 
> this man sic 713  has some skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie.. but you the king... :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TheCaptain566_@Aug 3 2007, 07:03 PM~8467548
> *SIC, what do you do for full time work, or is this it?
> *


this is what i do full time..


----------



## sic713

2nd gallon of clear.. buff it out in a couple of days..


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 13 2007, 11:31 PM~8305857
> *More of Sic's work here This the 3rd car he painted needed some lil leafing and strping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that clean. what color red is that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 3 2007, 07:18 PM~8467658
> *Damn that clean. what color red is that?
> *


its actually burgandy.. its off a 2005 ford f-150


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 07:23 PM~8467697
> *its actually burgandy.. its off a 2005 ford f-150
> *


damn thats tight so it aint candy then huh? what color base is it? Any pics of it out in the sun?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 4 2007, 12:13 PM~8470830
> *damn thats tight so it aint candy then huh? what color base is it? Any pics of it out in the sun?
> *


no candy.. all base coats..
theres no base.. just grey primer..

no sun pics.. ill get some next time he brings it out.


----------



## DarknessWithin

nice works sic. much props.


----------



## sic713

appriciate it.. thanks for showing love


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Yo Sic,
Mad props for doin' you're thang homie.
One thing I don't understand is how you keep from shit getting at the paint when you are spraying???
DUST, windy days... you follow me?
PURO


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 5 2007, 08:11 PM~8479417
> *Yo Sic,
> Mad props for doin' you're thang homie.
> One thing I don't understand is how you keep from shit getting at the paint when you are spraying???
> DUST, windy days... you follow me?
> PURO
> *


 Yea Sic how do you do that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 5 2007, 07:20 PM~8479052-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 5 2007, 08:11 PM~8479417
> *Yo Sic,
> Mad props for doin' you're thang homie.
> One thing I don't understand is how you keep from shit getting at the paint when you are spraying???
> DUST, windy days... you follow me?
> PURO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> close the doors,a nice clean garage...i always clean the garage real good, and i try to keep from kicking up dust and dirt off the grounds.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ridenlow84_@Aug 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8479446
> *Yea Sic how do you do that?
> *


:uh:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 2 2007, 11:34 PM~8460298
> *whole truck picsssssss
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 5 2007, 11:14 PM~8481176
> *
> *


im happy, but at the same time not..
gotta change some things.


----------



## BigLinc

looks pretty fuckin nice from the picture


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 5 2007, 11:35 PM~8481332
> *looks pretty fuckin nice from the picture
> *


yea.. once i fix the problem, then ill be happy with it..


----------



## lone star

i can i see a picture of 8 batteries please :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2007, 05:43 PM~8487556
> *i can i see a picture of 8 batteries please  :uh:
> *


no..
them stickers a bitch... im still sandin dem hoes..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 11:28 PM~8481285
> *im happy, but at the same time not..
> gotta change some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait till you do kaze83's blazer...... :biggrin: mayne,thats a badass paint job homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2007, 06:40 PM~8488039
> *no..
> them stickers a bitch... im still sandin dem hoes..
> *


i aint trippin. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2007, 10:18 PM~8490302
> *i aint trippin.  :biggrin:
> *


i know.. u cant..
:uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2007, 11:03 PM~8490687
> *i know.. u cant..
> :uh:
> *


bitch if u dont have my muthafuckin batteries ready


----------



## sic713

fuck u and ur batts.. aint like u got a set-up


----------



## bloodline

Damn nice work sic!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2007, 02:28 AM~8481285
> *im happy, but at the same time not..
> gotta change some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that'z nice :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

whinny bitch!


----------



## lone star

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

now hes happy.. sorry sack of shit!


----------



## lone star

i just got another idea, ill be taking you more work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 06:44 PM~8507286
> *i just got another idea, ill be taking you more work
> *


i take back what i said


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 06:50 PM~8507336
> *i take back what i said
> *


bitch u act like i aint takin care of you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 06:54 PM~8507378
> *bitch u act like i aint takin care of you
> *


you are.. u a alright customer..:ugh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 07:16 PM~8507586
> *you are.. u a alright customer..:ugh:
> *


well shit atleast i pay in cash, and not in other ways, like other customers :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 07:18 PM~8507599
> *well shit atleast i pay in cash, and not in other ways, like other customers  :0  :biggrin:
> *


awww he gon kick yo ass when he sees that..


----------



## BigLinc

pics :0


----------



## sic713

OF?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 10:22 PM~8507640
> *awww he gon kick yo ass when he sees that..
> *


the ass beating :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 06:39 PM~8507249
> *whinny bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




whiny ass *****


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Aug 8 2007, 08:44 PM~8508666-->
> 
> 
> 
> the ass beating :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. ILL SEE WHAT I CAN GET.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8508807
> *whiny ass *****
> *


AT LEAST SOMEONE AGREES


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ




----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## mike052082

Sic has sick skills, that are coming up. Hey sic I sent you a PM, check it out.


----------



## sic713

thanks.. pm replied


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2007, 02:28 AM~8481285
> *im happy, but at the same time not..
> gotta change some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:

slammed


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

awesome work man.


----------



## sic713

thank ya sir..


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## sic713

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2007, 09:51 PM~8555198
> *:uh:
> *


oh look, it's the crybaby bitch! :0


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## lone star

have u buffed my batteries yet :uh:


----------



## Jodoka

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2007, 09:50 AM~8560002
> *have u buffed my batteries yet  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2007, 09:50 AM~8560002
> *have u buffed my batteries yet  :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## kiki

HEY SIC YOU THINK SEPT.15TH YOU'LL BE READY FOR KAZE'S BLAZER??????????? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2007, 08:49 PM~8564853
> *HEY SIC YOU THINK SEPT.15TH YOU'LL BE READY FOR KAZE'S BLAZER??????????? :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


should be.. it will be after vegas, so ill be ready..
he wont be ready before hand..


----------



## sic713

you all should know what this is..
no pre-cut stencils. hand draw...
clear sprayed with a digital sata 3000.. i love that fkin gun.


----------



## 3wheelKing

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 10:02 PM~8565482
> *you all should know what this is..
> no pre-cut stencils. hand draw...
> clear sprayed with a digital sata 3000.. i love that fkin gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work, but whats the panel... tailgate?


----------



## sic713

yea , its a tailgate.


----------



## 2crunk

digital sata 3000?balla.
how much did that set you back/


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8565761
> *yea , its a tailgate.
> *


thats Houston's??? looks good..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Aug 15 2007, 11:39 PM~8566072
> *digital sata 3000?balla.
> how much did that set you back/
> *


lol its not mines.. a dude from my club bought it off ebay, but i can use it wheneva i want.. as long as i keep it clean like new..
i think he paid bout 300


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 11:38 AM~8568350
> *lol its not mines.. a dude from my club bought it off ebay, but i can use it wheneva i want.. as long as i keep it clean like new..
> i think he paid bout 300
> *


good fuckin price


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SATA-jet-30...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 16 2007, 09:45 AM~8568401-->
> 
> 
> 
> good fuckin price
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep..
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2007, 09:59 AM~8568521
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SATA-jet-30...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


nice find, but a ***** broke right now..


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## sic713

looks fixable..
kandy unscratch..
that fuckin sucks tho


----------



## lone star

damn did u get a wreck??


----------



## BigLinc

damn homie, u have to lay it down in the grass?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 18 2007, 10:05 AM~8582830
> *damn homie, u have to lay it down in the grass?
> *


lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 18 2007, 09:01 AM~8582811-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn did u get a wreck??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> homer p got ranned off the road.. no serious injurys.. everyone will be ok..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigLinc_@Aug 18 2007, 09:05 AM~8582830
> *damn homie, u have to lay it down in the grass?
> *


i think he did actually..


----------



## BigLinc

i wasnt being a smartass, figured something happen, the grass is the best place


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 01:58 PM~5190468
> *my bike i just painted
> 
> [attachmentid=527856]
> 
> [attachmentid=527857]
> *


Damn that bitch is tight as hell


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 03:52 PM~8584659
> *homer p got ranned off the road.. no serious injurys.. everyone will be ok..
> 
> *


bitch stop bullshittin


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc+Aug 18 2007, 05:28 PM~8584999-->
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt being a smartass, figured something happen, the grass is the best place
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, grass is the best place.
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 18 2007, 06:11 PM~8585239
> *bitch stop bullshittin
> *


bitch, u see the bike.. a suv was about to hit them, his wife jumped off and bailed.. she landed in the grass.. he laid it down and got road rash.. he thought quick before they got hit.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 09:35 PM~8585362
> *yea, grass is the best place.
> 
> bitch, u see the bike.. a  suv was about to hit them, his wife jumped off and bailed.. she landed in the grass.. he laid it down and got road rash.. he thought quick before they got hit.
> *


id kill some body :angry:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 06:35 PM~8585362
> *yea, grass is the best place.
> 
> bitch, u see the bike.. a  suv was about to hit them, his wife jumped off and bailed.. she landed in the grass.. he laid it down and got road rash.. he thought quick before they got hit.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Actually we hit the concrete first then slide into the grass. My wife got the worst of it She punchured her knee cap and fractured her arm. I got some nasty road rash all around my stomach and on my arm.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2007, 05:20 PM~8589694
> *Actually we hit the concrete first then slide into the grass. My wife got the worst of it She punchured her knee cap and fractured her arm. I got some nasty road rash all around my stomach and on my arm.
> *


tell me u got the people that caused its info :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 20 2007, 09:18 PM~8602122
> *tell me u got the people that caused its info  :angry:
> *


yea they stopped.. he got the info..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 17 2007, 07:20 PM~8579900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT HAPPENED CHICKEN FUCKER? YOU ALRIGHT?


----------



## cali rydah

bump for darkness :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

are they done yet :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2007, 03:21 PM~8634271
> *are they done yet  :uh:
> *


they primered :ugh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 05:52 PM~8635287
> *they primered :ugh:
> *


pic


----------



## sic713

no.
no cam.
its lost


----------



## kiki

SORRY IM BORED I JUST WASH IT...............WAT UP SIC........
DAM THAT SUCKS ABOUT THE MOTORCYCLE ..............


----------



## ridenlow84

Bump for DarkA$$


----------



## sic713

thank ya sir.


----------



## sic713




----------



## bloodline

SIC!! WHAT UP? HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF YOUR PLEXIGLASS DESIGNS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Sep 5 2007, 09:24 PM~8726423
> *SIC!! WHAT UP? HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF YOUR PLEXIGLASS DESIGNS
> *


ehh shoot me some colors you want, and the size..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 12:26 AM~8727248
> *ehh shoot me some colors you want, and the size..
> *


How much for a 2'x3' sign that says "DuezPaid is the greatest painter in the world"? 

Let me know homes. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 6 2007, 06:47 AM~8728226
> *How much for a 2'x3' sign that says "DuezPaid is the greatest painter in the world"?
> 
> Let me know homes.  :cheesy:
> *


asshole.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 08:47 AM~8728478
> *asshole.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:uh:


----------



## sic713

paint me a snowboard..
i wanna go concrete boarding.. :uh:


----------



## sic713

ttt for low and lavish


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

Yo Nice work, ill contact you when im ready for the pattern


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 12 2007, 08:00 PM~8778323
> *Yo Nice work, ill contact you when im ready for the pattern
> 
> *


4 sho.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:  :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## LowandBeyond

skills


----------



## ridenlow84

TTT


----------



## Guest

Its amazing to see sics progress from page 1 to present, hes doing some killer work and just getting better and better. Good to see some creative work comming outta houston. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 20 2007, 11:38 AM~8833132
> *Its amazing to see sics progress from page 1 to present, hes doing some killer work and just getting better and better. Good to see some creative work comming outta houston. :thumbsup:
> *


appricate the love.. i wouldnt be shit , if it wasnt for peeps on here.. ive learn alot..


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 01:06 PM~8833367
> *appricate the love.. i wouldnt be shit , if it wasnt for peeps on here.. ive learn alot..
> *


your welcome.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 20 2007, 12:57 PM~8833863
> *your welcome.
> *


real talk..
frm you to hotstuff,kandyman,.. and many others.. im pissed so i cant think right.. i know im forgetting sum names..


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 09:58 PM~8836764
> *real talk..
> frm you to hotstuff,kandyman,.. and many others.. im pissed so i cant think right.. i know im forgetting sum names..
> *


what happened? :cheesy: you get a lady bug walking in some fresh clear? i hate that shit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 20 2007, 08:10 PM~8836877
> *what happened? :cheesy: you get a lady bug walking in some fresh clear? i hate that shit
> *


naw ive never had that problem..i get misquitoes and other bugs..
thats why i dont clear at night anymore..

but im mad over sum other shit, nothing paint related..


----------



## sic713

new project, just arrived...
77 monte


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn i can not wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Guest

love the work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

lay down some sic shit on err, and take lots of pics :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 22 2007, 02:38 PM~8848297-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i can not wait to see how this turns out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me either..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pink63impala_@Sep 22 2007, 04:10 PM~8848627
> *lay down some sic shit on err, and take lots of pics :biggrin:
> *


plenty of pics..but this one will be simple and clean...
kandy rootbeer, with pegan gold patterns.. and some ghost patterns too.. only on the sides..


----------



## ridenlow84

TTT


----------



## sic713

not done yet..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 06:38 PM~8876938
> *not done yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 27 2007, 08:45 AM~8880406
> *:uh:
> *


im offended.. my club talkin shit to me..
:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 07:38 PM~8876938
> *not done yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you stand back and use the zoom on the camera you don't get your reflection in the paint. :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 27 2007, 07:46 PM~8884866
> *If you stand back and use the zoom on the camera you don't get your reflection in the paint.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


that was the whole point..


----------



## unique27

TTT


----------



## Chaotic Lows

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2006, 10:47 PM~5814279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work homie i just have a quick question what color is this i like it alot


----------



## sic713

not sure.. its some kind of metallic blue, with a bunch of silver and blue flake..

for the patterns i use oriental, colbalt, and kandy purple


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 12:06 PM~8833367
> *appricate the love.. i wouldnt be shit , if it wasnt for peeps on here.. ive learn alot..
> *


YOUR WELCOME..................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 06:38 PM~8876938
> *not done yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT'S LEFT HOMIE ..................... WITH CLEAN SHOES...... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

got somemore patterns coming.. and another gallon of clear.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 06:01 PM~8926920
> *got somemore patterns coming.. and another gallon of clear.
> *


DAM UR GOING TO MAKE IT SIC'ER .................. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

:thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01

hows the mc coming along


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 4 2007, 04:20 PM~8933136
> *hows the mc coming along
> *


getting there.. gunna install the door poppers saturday.. and then ill finish the body work.. hopefuly 2 more weeks and it will all be done.

hows your mc..
ready for that sic touch.


----------



## sic713




----------



## cartier01

not ready yet i had to buy a new work truck so just started to get back on my feet but i will let u know when am ready i know the frame is ready


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 4 2007, 04:28 PM~8933190
> *not ready yet i had to buy a new work truck so just started to get back on my feet but i will let u know when am ready i know the frame is ready
> *


damn, that had to suck.. u tearin them trucks up.


----------



## degre576

SORRY I HAVENT CALLED YOU BACK BEEN REAL BUSY AT WORK IN ALL. ANY PROGRESS PICS.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 5 2007, 04:41 PM~8940320
> *SORRY I HAVENT CALLED YOU BACK BEEN REAL BUSY AT WORK IN ALL.  ANY PROGRESS PICS.
> *


my cameras bein a bitch, dont wanna load up.. ill try to get some.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 06:50 PM~8940893
> *my cameras bein a bitch, dont wanna load up.. ill try to get some.
> *


HURR UP THEN................ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 5 2007, 04:41 PM~8940320
> *SORRY I HAVENT CALLED YOU BACK BEEN REAL BUSY AT WORK IN ALL.  ANY PROGRESS PICS.
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 7 2007, 07:03 PM~8949030
> *
> *


posting pics tonight..


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 12:07 PM~8977343
> *posting pics tonight..
> *



oh cant wait


----------



## sic713

im loading the pics now


----------



## sic713

flaked..



































sanded down the clear..










startin some patterns..simple and clean..just wht the customer wanted


----------



## TX REGULATER

is dat a 98 s-10, if yea does it have cal-veiw mirrors, grey interior


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Oct 11 2007, 06:49 PM~8981020
> *is dat a 98 s-10, if yea does it have cal-veiw mirrors, grey interior
> *


not sure on the year, but is a s-10..
and mirrors are stock with a tan interior


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 09:15 PM~8981864
> *not sure on the year, but is a s-10..
> and mirrors are stock with a tan interior
> *



its a 97 s10 with 96 blazer front end on it wit 

turned out awesome cant want to floss that hoe downtown

Hey sic not to nick a pick but can did you run that pattern down half way tha tailgate?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 11 2007, 08:37 PM~8982087
> *its a 97 s10 with 96 blazer front end on it wit
> 
> turned out awesome cant want to floss that hoe downtown
> 
> Hey sic not to nick a pick but can did you run that  pattern down half way tha tailgate?
> *


i did.. didnt take pics..


----------



## degre576

hey see if your dad can hook me up with an inspection sticker?


----------



## marquezs13

badass work :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 11 2007, 11:32 PM~8983220
> *badass work :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 11 2007, 10:28 PM~8982885
> *hey see if your dad can hook me up with an inspection sticker?
> *


ok


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 04:24 PM~8933164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

updates..


----------



## sic713




----------



## degre576

man thats sic


so whats left wet sand and buff?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 12 2007, 06:38 PM~8988945
> *man thats sic
> so whats left wet sand and buff?
> *


yea, im a see how it looks tommorow and i might try to wetsand and buff it then..

if not, ill wetsand.. reclear.. then buff during the week.


----------



## degre576

i bet the pics dont do it justice. that flake must really pop in the sunlight


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 12 2007, 06:50 PM~8989024
> *i bet the pics dont do it justice.  that flake must really pop in the sunlight
> *


it does..
its to bright for the camera


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 07:21 PM~8989245
> *it does..
> its to bright for the camera
> *


Thats right.


----------



## ROBERTO G

seen that black and red van you painted. it looked SIC, ive never seen a van like that on small spokes


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 10:30 AM~8997243
> *seen that black and red van you painted. it looked SIC, ive never seen a van like that on small spokes
> *


i didnt paint it..
i just pinstriped and leafed it..

yea hes going to be doing more to that van later on..


----------



## ROBERTO G

oh my fault i toght you did the whole thing


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 10:38 AM~8997277
> *oh my fault i toght you did the whole thing
> *


no biggie..

but naw


----------



## cartier01

any progress in the mc


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8997331
> *any progress in the mc
> *


soon.. it got some hydro work.. so once thats done, ill paint..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 05:35 PM~8988603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAM SIC THATS FUCKIN NICE..........................I LUV THAT DARK DUDE................................ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

i buffed it out today..
still got more to do..
its raining now so yea...

will be ready for pick up sat or sunday..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:16 PM~9007497
> *i buffed it out today..
> still got more to do..
> its raining now so yea...
> 
> will be ready for pick up sat or sunday..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:16 PM~9007497
> *i buffed it out today..
> still got more to do..
> its raining now so yea...
> 
> will be ready for pick up sat or sunday..
> *


DANG........... :cheesy:


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 05:16 PM~9007497
> *i buffed it out today..
> still got more to do..
> its raining now so yea...
> 
> will be ready for pick up sat or sunday..
> *



any word on the inspection


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 15 2007, 08:43 PM~9010049
> *any word on the inspection
> *


NO WORDS ON IT IT JUST HAS THE YEAR AND MONTH................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2007, 06:59 PM~9017658
> *NO WORDS ON IT IT JUST HAS THE YEAR AND MONTH................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## degre576

congrats on gettin props in the lowrider mag. Just saw 2 da grave layout. you are all over it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 22 2007, 07:27 PM~9061068
> *congrats on gettin props in the lowrider mag.  Just saw 2 da grave layout.  you are all over it.
> *


yep yep.. thank ya very much...


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

looks good my ninja


----------



## DuezPaid

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: 

http://www.sherwin-automotive.com/referenc..._peel/index.cfm


----------



## sic713

its been fixed...


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2007, 11:02 AM~9081311
> *its been fixed...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

WAT UP SIC-DEVILLE.................


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 07:01 PM~9076760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKIN NICE............................


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt


----------



## Medusa




----------



## kiki

NICE ..........................


----------



## ghettodreams

nice work


----------



## MAD_ONE

The bike and the pedal lookin way kool, :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks fellaz


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 29 2007, 07:16 PM~9110201
> *NICE ..........................
> *


X2........................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2007, 08:47 AM~9113365
> *thanks fellaz
> *


WHAT EVER LOSER..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WAT AT MAYNE............... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576

hows that monte turning out homie?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 8 2007, 03:34 PM~9185042
> *hows that monte turning out homie?
> *


havent started.. it was gettin hydro work 1st


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9076760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


juans car


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:
:chessy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 02:58 PM~9108189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both look real clean, but whats up with those bike pedals??


----------



## hotstuff5964

hes keeping it hood yo.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Nov 8 2007, 11:30 PM~9188389-->
> 
> 
> 
> both look real clean, but whats up with those bike pedals??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats all i had for the show.. i actually bought some tisted ones that day..
> but later, im going to get some custom ones..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Nov 9 2007, 12:17 AM~9188670
> *hes keeping it hood yo.
> *


this *****..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 08:09 AM~9189774
> *thats all i had for the show.. i actually bought some tisted ones that day..
> but later, im going to get some custom ones..
> this *****..
> *


:0 :thumbsup: tight ass bike though.... hey bro, what kinda gun you spray with?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 10 2007, 02:19 PM~9198609
> *:0  :thumbsup: tight ass bike though.... hey bro, what kinda gun you spray with?
> *


i got a devilbiss right now,

thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2007, 06:08 PM~9199573
> *i got a devilbiss right now,
> 
> thanks
> *


what model devilbiss you using? was thinking of gettin one myself.


----------



## sic713

not even sure.. i think its the finishline gun.,.made by devilbiss.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 10 2007, 10:41 PM~9201065
> *what model devilbiss you using? was thinking of gettin one myself.
> *



just get a sata danny d would even tell u that lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 11 2007, 03:31 AM~9202331
> *just get a sata danny d would even tell u that lol
> *


yea im working on gettin on eof those too..
i use a sata when i clear coat..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 11 2007, 03:31 AM~9202331
> *just get a sata danny d would even tell u that lol
> *


i know that, i wanna get an iwata, but moneys really tight after just having the baby so im trying to get something reasonable just to shoot my dash and rear deck :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 11 2007, 11:16 AM~9203461
> *i know that, i wanna get an iwata, but moneys really tight after just having the baby so im trying to get something reasonable just to shoot my dash and rear deck  :biggrin:
> *


first man to have a baby. :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2007, 07:57 PM~9206252
> *first man to have a baby. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2007, 07:57 PM~9206252
> *first man to have a baby. :0
> *


:uh: :dunno: didnt know i was :0 thank you for bringin it to my attention... i'll notify the local news :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

HEY SIC713 YOU GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ I WAS WONDERING IF U HAVE ANY PICS OF WHAT RED ICE PEARL MAY LOOK LIKE ? HAVE YOU SHOT ANY ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 13 2007, 11:58 PM~9223847
> *HEY SIC713 YOU GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ I WAS WONDERING IF U HAVE ANY PICS OF WHAT RED ICE PEARL MAY LOOK LIKE ?  HAVE YOU SHOT ANY ?
> *


only blue.. no red


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 11 2007, 11:16 AM~9203461
> *i know that, i wanna get an iwata, but moneys really tight after just having the baby so im trying to get something reasonable just to shoot my dash and rear deck  :biggrin:
> *


i opened up for that one :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 06:51 AM~9224639
> *only blue.. no red
> *


pix of the blue ice pearl?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 14 2007, 07:48 PM~9230118
> *pix of the blue ice pearl?
> *


give me a min.. they deep in my photobucket

my bad.. its only a blue pearl.. not ice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 09:03 PM~9230633
> *give me a min.. they deep in my photobucket
> 
> my bad.. its only a blue pearl.. not ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 09:03 PM~9230633
> *give me a min.. they deep in my photobucket
> 
> my bad.. its only a blue pearl.. not ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE AND BLUE.................. :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 09:03 PM~9230633
> *give me a min.. they deep in my photobucket
> 
> my bad.. its only a blue pearl.. not ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Color


----------



## degre576

something im working on little by little


----------



## Guest

seen the bike you painted in the new lowrider issue :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 21 2007, 01:00 AM~9272071
> *seen the bike you painted in the new lowrider issue for the lux  :thumbsup:
> *


which bike??
im lost on that?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 20 2007, 10:50 PM~9271292
> *something im working on little by little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 11:28 AM~9274386
> *which bike??
> im lost on that?
> *


hmmm. maybe i was trippin....but i seen a red bike with patterns on it....and im pretty sure it said sic713 did the paint....maybe im trippin??


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 21 2007, 06:43 PM~9277415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wasnt...didnt know bout it yet bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Nov 21 2007, 06:32 PM~9277350-->
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm. maybe i was trippin....but i seen a red bike with patterns on it....and im pretty sure it said sic713 did the paint....maybe im trippin??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowFairlane_@Nov 21 2007, 06:46 PM~9277437
> *i wasnt...didnt know bout it yet bro??  :biggrin:
> *


is that the one u talking about.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

thats the one i saw...... nice work sic.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 07:41 PM~9277873
> *hmm
> 
> is that the one u talking about.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## degre576

nice homie


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 28 2007, 12:47 AM~9322203
> *nice homie
> *


X2........................BAD ASS CUTTY


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:05 PM~9321175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT KOLOR IS THAT GOING TO BE I FORGOT.................. :uh:


----------



## sic713

youll see when its done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Nice work homie with skillz like that your car is gonna be tight as hell


----------



## degre576

nice avatar buddy, post dem pics


----------



## sic713

thats a old paint job.. im working on the 77.. ill post wen im done..


----------



## sic713

club hopper..
did it in about 2 hrs..
so its not perfect, but looks good..
ill get more pics later


----------



## bad news

do you do body work ? like blocking and so on ? just wondering


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 5 2007, 10:06 PM~9385421
> *do you do body work ? like blocking and so on ? just wondering
> *


yes i do... :biggrin: i hate it though


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:29 PM~9385596
> *yes i do... :biggrin: i hate it though
> *


Dont lie the best part of it.


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 6 2007, 11:06 AM~9388557
> *Dont lie the best part of it.
> *


yea right..best part is pulling some tape for a sic pattern


----------



## bad news

yeah iam learning how to block sand i hate it ! so ackward and hurt my arms and back


----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

oh shit :biggrin: them big ass monte carlos have some sexy ass body lines dont they


----------



## sic713

yea, they not too bad...


----------



## impala_631

nice work!!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2007, 10:38 PM~9414567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SIC AZ CHIT MAYNE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## cali rydah

nice pics... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## lowrider 4 life

:0


----------



## cali rydah

bump for darkness... :uh:


----------



## cartier01

ttt where the rest of pic


----------



## Los's64

Come on I wanna see the da finished pics... teaser. lol


----------



## lone star

u need a digi cam


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 03:15 PM~9460428
> *u need a digi cam
> *


i got one.. to lazy to go post pics


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2007, 05:31 PM~9461010
> *i got one.. to lazy to go post pics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 08:32 PM~7944711
> *aint bullshittin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !!!

Looks like your getting the flow and color combos a lot better homie keep up the good work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA

SIC IS A BAD MOFO! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01

ttt


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:30 PM~9474268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713




----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> yo man is that a lifted regal in the background? flo rida style mang..lol


----------



## sic713

> yo man is that a lifted regal in the background? flo rida style mang..lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. naw its on jack stands..
> and thats an extra axle laying under neath it
Click to expand...


----------



## cali rydah

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

freshly done


----------



## greenwithenvy1981

how would you want to do it? if you want give me a call. Would this be a sponsor deal? Hopefully this bike makes it into lowrider or traditional when im done like danny's :biggrin:

david


----------



## hotstuff5964

how did you stripe that shit with such a heavy flake in it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 29 2007, 06:41 PM~9560382
> *how did you stripe that shit with such a heavy flake in it
> *


easyst trick in the books i hope you guys cleared over it though :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

what book? :angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 05:06 PM~9559902
> *freshly done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUKIN NICE...................................


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 29 2007, 08:41 PM~9560382
> *how did you stripe that shit with such a heavy flake in it
> *


i've never pinstriped but I'd guess you sprinkle the flake over the wet paint,,, jackass


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 29 2007, 06:41 PM~9560382-->
> 
> 
> 
> how did you stripe that shit with such a heavy flake in it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pinstripe it.. let it dry at least a hour.. and rub flake with your finger over it..
> its simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 06:43 PM~9560394
> *easyst trick in the books i hope you guys cleared over it though :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet.. its garage kept.. im a clear over it once the stripes are completly dry
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 29 2007, 10:06 PM~9561893
> *i've never pinstriped but I'd guess you sprinkle the flake over the wet paint,,,  jackass
> *


hahaha you are right


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 29 2007, 11:06 PM~9561893
> *i've never pinstriped but I'd guess you sprinkle the flake over the wet paint,,,  jackass
> *


suck my cock tuna

i have pinstriped and i thought it was a fair question.... you said sprinkle on wet, he said rub on after an hour, you were wrong, now fuckin die.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 29 2007, 11:37 PM~9562756
> *suck my cock tuna
> 
> i have pinstriped and i thought it was a fair question.... you said sprinkle on wet, he said rub on after an hour, you were wrong, now fuckin die.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dont let it dry fully..
just tacky enough to where it wont smear when you wipe it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2007, 01:37 AM~9562756
> *suck my cock tuna
> 
> i have pinstriped and i thought it was a fair question.... you said sprinkle on wet, he said rub on after an hour, you were wrong, now fuckin die.
> *


I SWEAR, YOU GOTTA BE THE DUMBEST FUCK EVER TO LOG ONTO THE INTERNET


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 30 2007, 08:17 AM~9564266
> *I SWEAR, YOU GOTTA BE THE DUMBEST FUCK EVER TO LOG ONTO THE INTERNET
> *


oh please, have you read some of the stupidity that goes on around here :uh: 


just cause i asked a question about how he did it and i don't necessarily agree with your 1001 conspiracy theories doesn't mean im dumb :uh: conceited know it all


----------



## cartier01

pics of the mc that sic painted not my car


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

tigerstripes killed this thread huh?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 1 2008, 11:48 AM~9580241
> *tigerstripes killed this thread huh?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 30 2007, 08:31 AM~9564616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up with the cancer spot on the trunk???


----------



## sic713

not cancer.. it bubbled..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 1 2008, 01:48 PM~9580241
> *tigerstripes killed this thread huh?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

are tyou happy with the end result?


----------



## sic713

a little..
not really..
this car car has been trouble since day one..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:23 PM~9321335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 07:01 PM~9076760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 13 2007, 11:31 PM~8305857
> *More of Sic's work here This the 3rd car he painted needed some lil leafing and strping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2008, 11:45 PM~9584266
> *a little..
> not really..
> this car car has been trouble since day one..
> *


thats alright homie... everyone has a bad one every once in awhile. we seen enough nice shit in this thread that we aint gonna bust your balls over that one car..










































not too bad anyway :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ghost pattern over the tiger stripes and re clear it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 2 2008, 05:28 AM~9586108
> *thats alright homie...  everyone has a bad one every once in awhile.  we seen enough nice shit in this thread that we aint gonna bust your balls over that one car..
> not too bad anyway  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. appriciate that..its a new year.. time for a change...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 2 2008, 05:28 AM~9586108
> *thats alright homie...  everyone has a bad one every once in awhile.  we seen enough nice shit in this thread that we aint gonna bust your balls over that one car..
> not too bad anyway  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 30 2007, 09:31 AM~9564616
> *pics of the mc that sic painted not my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















OKAY I'M DONE. KEP UR HEAD UP LIL HOMIE. WE ALL FUCK UP.


----------



## sic713

that shit never gets to me homie..
im the type that really dont give a fuck..
practice makes perfect...:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:32 AM~9587514
> *that shit never gets to me homie..
> im the type that really dont give a fuck..
> practice makes perfect...:thumbsup:
> *


FO-SHO HOMIE ................THAT CHIT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH..............


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 2 2008, 07:29 PM~9591300
> *FO-SHO HOMIE ................THAT CHIT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH..............
> *


appriciate it..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 07:59 AM~9586345
> *ghost pattern over the tiger stripes and re clear it
> *


exactly what im going to do...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:00 PM~9591700
> *exactly what im going to do...
> *


suggest....sppraying more candy over that bish.... over the yellow too....

it should suttle down....doesnt look like enough coverage.

more unifying patterns would help


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2008, 09:45 PM~9584266
> *a little..
> not really..
> this car car has been trouble since day one..
> *


Hold ur head homie ive had a car kick my ass all year too, we cant have the good with out the bad. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 4 2008, 09:09 AM~9604867
> *Hold ur head homie ive had a car kick my ass all year too, we cant have the good with out the bad. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
the customer likes the car.. i told him ill fix the problems.. and everything is all good..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 10:10 AM~9604878
> *:thumbsup:
> the customer likes the car.. i told him ill fix the problems.. and everything is all good..
> *


Just don't bring that big bitch back to the shop. I'm tired of seeing it. :angry: 
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2008, 08:18 PM~9609730
> *Just don't bring that big bitch back to the shop. I'm tired of seeing it.  :angry:
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


shut up hoe..
quit starting shit..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 10:33 PM~9610445
> *shut up hoe..
> quit starting shit..
> *


No. :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2008, 10:32 PM~9610957
> *No.  :uh:
> *


WAT UPS MY H-TOWN HOMIES...............


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 5 2008, 08:43 AM~9613038
> *WAT UPS MY H-TOWN HOMIES...............
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sup kiki


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 08:47 PM~9634940
> *sup kiki
> *


SAY HOMIE ANY PROGRESS DUDE....................... IF NOT WE STILL GOT A MONTH.........


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## cartier01

bad ass


----------



## cali rydah

looks good.... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576

nice homie.


----------



## sic713

A BIG DIFFERENCE A COUPLE OF PATTERNS MAKE..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

told you works everytime :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2008, 08:33 PM~9672271
> *told you  works everytime    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the advice bro!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline

what up sic?? i see you still putting it down !! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Jan 13 2008, 10:16 AM~9681633
> *what up sic?? i see you still putting it down !! :thumbsup:
> *


yep yep...
got some new projects in the works..
2 dr caprice and a mazda mini truck


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2008, 08:09 PM~9672106
> *A BIG DIFFERENCE A COUPLE OF PATTERNS MAKE..
> *


FO-SHO................ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fleezie84

Nice work homeboy keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 01:32 PM~9587514
> *that shit never gets to me homie..
> im the type that really dont give a fuck..
> practice makes perfect...:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## zfelix

yo homes u gonna candy over all the patterns or u gonna leave it like that???


LOOKS GREAT homie the extra patterns did make a huge differance!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 13 2008, 11:01 PM~9687555
> *yo homes u gonna candy over all the patterns or u gonna leave it like that???
> LOOKS GREAT homie the extra patterns did make a huge differance!!
> *


left it like that.. already delivered to customer...


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:23 PM~9321335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo SIC you got any more pics of this one homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

look in the topic.. theres a shit load of em


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

damn sic, that monte looks good as fuck, way to turn it around

AAA+++++


----------



## thecandyman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 14 2008, 06:41 PM~9694810
> *damn sic, that monte looks good as fuck, way to turn it around
> 
> AAA+++++
> *


X2 OR XAAA+++++............


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work sic!!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 PM~9697437
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 10:19 AM~9681651
> *yep yep...
> got some new projects in the works..
> 2 dr caprice and a mazda mini truck
> *




:0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 17 2008, 12:18 PM~9718831
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAD_ONE

Good move adding the patterns, The whole reason i learned to lay patterns was there was no chance i could throw a strait kandy without streaking it so needed patterns to break it up and fool the eye..... your fades look real nice, the customer should be real happy on this on... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2008, 07:41 PM~9671917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks madone.. props mean alot..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 PM~9697437
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridenlow84

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 19 2008, 01:22 PM~9734187
> *Good move adding the patterns, The whole reason i learned to lay patterns was there was no chance i could throw a strait kandy without streaking it so needed  patterns to break it up and fool the eye..... your fades look real nice, the customer should be real happy on this on... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

new stuff coming soon.. 

thanks monte


----------



## sic713

stuff im working on...
escalade white



















jamacian graphics.


----------



## sic713

it was going good till it reacted in one spot.


----------



## sic713




----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

all done.. just needs clear... for sale too..
make reasonable offers..


----------



## TheCaptain566

How much to fly you up to NH to hang with some sleezy white dudes and tape out a roof on a 70 Coupe Deville?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Jan 23 2008, 07:19 PM~9767095
> *How much to fly you up to NH to hang with some sleezy white dudes and tape out a roof on a 70 Coupe Deville?
> *


pm me or give me a call.. numbers in my sig...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

yeah he's gonna jump on the next plane to meet some scrap iron skinheads..... :uh:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 23 2008, 09:39 PM~9767867
> *yeah he's gonna jump on the next plane to meet some scrap iron skinheads..... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## rug442

I LIKE THE BIKE! FIRST TIME I SEEN U DO A RIP SEEN. LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 06:01 PM~9766524
> *stuff im working on...
> escalade white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamacian graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 23 2008, 11:46 PM~9769530
> *I LIKE THE BIKE! FIRST TIME I SEEN U DO A RIP SEEN. LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks.. its a 1st for me too


----------



## sic713

cleared




































 cold weather is a bitch.. im not putting this bike together for two days..


----------



## thecandyman

if you think its cold there the only thing between me and the north pole is a barbed wire fence and that dont hold the wind back much lol.


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 04:19 PM~9774566
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold weather is a bitch.. im not putting this bike together for two days..
> *



sold


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:07 PM~9546446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !!*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

LOOKIN REAL GOOD LIL HOMIE


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Jan 23 2008, 07:19 PM~9767095
> *How much to fly you up to NH to hang with some sleezy white dudes and tape out a roof on a 70 Coupe Deville?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thank God we aren't like that in Boston.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 05:19 PM~9774566
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold weather is a bitch.. im not putting this bike together for two days..
> *


Make me one fucker. :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 05:19 PM~9774566
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold weather is a bitch.. im not putting this bike together for two days..
> *


Make me one fucker. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:01 PM~9766524
> *stuff im working on...
> escalade white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamacian graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 30 2008, 08:04 PM~9826601
> *Make me one fucker.  :angry:
> *


go buy some plexiglass..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 10:12 PM~9827221
> *go buy some plexiglass..
> *


Get to work fucker


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Got any pics for me yet?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 4 2008, 08:48 PM~9865940
> *Got any pics for me yet?
> *


nope.. been busy working..


----------



## sic713

hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

looks good sic u gonna be at phx lrm show in march?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 4 2008, 11:01 PM~9867249
> *looks good sic u gonna be at phx lrm show in march?
> *


who knows... i doubt it though..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 11:08 PM~9866781
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT THE COUPE???


----------



## cartier01

like always u get down


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kandy over it please :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 10:08 PM~9866781
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Feb 5 2008, 09:45 AM~9869039-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT THE COUPE???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope..
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2008, 09:38 PM~9874222
> *kandy over it please :biggrin:
> *


nope..


but heres more..


----------



## atxpinky

[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats fuckin badass with them stripes and leafing. :0 :0 :0


----------



## thecandyman

looking good bro!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 6 2008, 11:41 PM~9882734
> *looking good bro!!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## sic713

THANKS FELLAS..


----------



## bad news

that flake stripping is fucken sick as fuck !!!


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2008, 11:28 PM~9883282
> *THANKS FELLAS..
> *


Do you have a ride?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 7 2008, 01:49 PM~9887374
> *Do you have a ride?
> *


i got a 81 el camino.. in the works..


----------



## sic713




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

^^^HOT DAMN!!^^^


----------



## sic713




----------



## degre576

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnn


----------



## atxpinky

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

looks great brother!

did u turn varigated leaf aswell?


----------



## sic713

its 23k gold.. but the clear made it turn weird..


----------



## zfelix

oh well i think it looks pretty neat!! keep up the great work!


----------



## sic713

thanks homie..


----------



## cartier01

car came out good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> feel this one to the maxxxxxx! i really like your pattern work. how far from dallas?


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2008, 07:56 PM~9890408
> *i got a 81 el camino.. in the works..
> *


i know a good painter in houston :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

DAMN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! LOOKIN REALLY GOOD.


----------



## sic713

> car came out good


thanks my friend.. whats been up with you.


> feel this one to the maxxxxxx! i really like your pattern work. how far from dallas?
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of hours.. im in houston.. and honestly dont know how far i am..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know a good painter in houston :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. you know i gotta paint my own car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! LOOKIN REALLY GOOD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks.. im a try to get some sun pics tommorow
Click to expand...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy

..work lookin real good darkness


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9890785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Boiler going all out on a hopper. :0


----------



## sic713

yes he is


----------



## switches4life

:cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I SHOULD BE SENDIN A FRAME TO SIC SOONER OR LATER


----------



## atxpinky

[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles

just started reading through the first few pages, you've come a long way since then, fantastic work!

graffiti always pays off later in life :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Feb 9 2008, 11:22 PM~9906378
> *just started reading through the first few pages, you've come a long way since then, fantastic work!
> 
> graffiti always pays off later in life  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. havent done any graff in a while.. but my style is influence by it..i got some crazy shit in my head.. butt one thing about my paint jobs.. i never draw anything out.. i just do it..


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2008, 12:23 AM~9906723
> *yea.. havent done any graff in a while.. but my style is influence by it..i got some crazy shit in my head.. butt one thing about my paint jobs.. i never draw anything out.. i just do it..
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 11 2008, 08:37 PM~9920284
> *me too! :biggrin:
> *


hell yea... i just did this right now.. i got lost in it..my eyes hurt..


----------



## mac2lac

lookin good sic!!!!


CROOKED LINE MAFIA IN FULL EFFECT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

lookin good keep it up..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 12 2008, 12:34 AM~9922234-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good sic!!!!
> CROOKED LINE MAFIA IN FULL EFFECT!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you already know.. lets do something to that lac of yours
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CLOWNINWAYZ_@Feb 12 2008, 08:17 AM~9922983
> * lookin good keep it up..
> *


thanks bro.. im trying


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 12:06 AM~9921718
> *hell yea... i just did this right now.. i got lost in it..my eyes hurt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that going to be green?


----------



## sic713

yep


----------



## LowandBeyond

sic work!!! :0


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur

ohhhh shit!!! those graphics are bad man. 

I love the layered effect. it really jumps out at'cha.


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 11:06 PM~9921718
> *hell yea... i just did this right now.. i got lost in it..my eyes hurt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking sweet, dig the mix of 1/8 and 1/4 lines..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 12 2008, 10:18 PM~9929638
> *ohhhh shit!!!      those graphics are bad man.
> 
> I love the layered effect.  it really jumps out at'cha.
> *


i added more to it.. im a start painting it today.. so im a post progress pics..


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

shit looking good homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson

When are we going to see some new pics?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 14 2008, 03:49 PM~9943436
> *When are we going to see some new pics?
> *


didnt like the way yours look.. so im striping it back down..
but ill be posting them new car project soon..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2008, 10:39 AM~9931937
> *i added more to it.. im a start painting it today.. so im a post progress pics..
> *


:waits_patiently_for_pics:


----------



## sic713

you can wait..


----------



## BlueBerry

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











This looks damn close to what i was thinking of doing on my friends el camino ........................ Too bad he a lazy fucker & will never do anything to his car.............


Same light silverish blue base with darker -- Almost to the T ...... Except for patter design & flow ..............


The stuff comes together real nice - The area just in front & above the rear wheel looks LONELY !!!!!!!!!!! - would make for a Nice small Mural'd scene.............


Great work on that


----------



## BlueBerry

Always liked the way the patterns come out on the left hand side......... 










Im painting on a car right now - Made a Boo Boo on it the other day so i been scrambling to make up for it...........



Sorry ,, No sneak pics -- I cant be showing the local competition whats really goin on .......................................


----------



## sic713

lol.. yea i like the right side alot myself...
but everyone else like the left.. .. pm me some pics?


----------



## kiki

shitted they both are SIC.......................


----------



## sic713

new project..


----------



## bloodline

almost done with the elco homie?? you still putting out that wett shit i see!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline

almost done with the elco homie?? you still putting out that wett shit i see!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline

almost done with the elco homie?? you still putting out that wett shit i see!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline

almost done with the elco homie?? you still putting out that wett shit i see!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 19 2008, 12:02 AM~9976565
> *almost done with the elco homie?? you still putting out that wett shit i see!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


aint done much to it.. its still my daily, but right now im saving up for a 4 pump set up..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 08:42 AM~9977699
> *aint done much to it.. its still my daily, but right now im saving up for a 4 pump set up..
> *


well at least you dont have to pay someone to paint it and bodywork


----------



## sic713

gettin 2 oz of this (red ice pearl)









and its all white besides the tailgate..


----------



## sic713

and yes im ashy ass fuck.. damn paint thinner


----------



## sic713

and yes im ashy ass fuck.. damn paint thinner :angry:


----------



## sic713

and yes im ashy ass fuck.. damn paint thinner :angry:


----------



## sic713

and yes im ashy ass fuck.. damn paint thinner :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G

seems like the hood hinges are missing the stabalizer bar


----------



## sic713

i didnt do it..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 11:47 PM~9983912
> *i didnt do it..
> *


oh tell him to get it put on or his hood hinges will twist


----------



## sic713

so far they work fine.. remember its alil ass mini truck... hood only weight like 20 lbs


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass work SIK!!! Keep it up.


----------



## cali rydah

bump for darkness!!!!


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2008, 04:08 PM~9903096
> *yes he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good sic.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

sic if you don't mind me asking what is holding his hood down in the back????

i noticed he left the stock latch in front but what holds the back???




just wondering becuase when i did mine i didn't finish that yet and the car is still sittin :uh: 




if he has some type of latch teh holds each side down can you take some pics please.......thank you man keep up the good work just be glad you don't have the 16 degree weather we are having right now :angry: :angry: 


i have things to paint but i can't because it keeps on fuckin snowing i can't keep up with the shoveling........ :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 20 2008, 02:45 PM~9987093
> *sic if you don't mind me asking what is holding his hood down in the back????
> 
> i noticed he left the stock latch in front but what holds the back???
> just wondering becuase when i did mine i didn't finish that yet and the car is still sittin :uh:
> if he has some type of latch teh holds each side down can you take some pics please.......thank you man keep up the good work just be glad you don't have the 16 degree weather we are having right now :angry:  :angry:
> i have things to paint but i can't because it keeps on fuckin snowing i can't keep up with the shoveling........ :uh:
> *


no nothing has been changed but the hinges their self,the new hinges and the weight of the hood is all thats keeping it closed,been over bumps and hasnt tried to open yet.ill deal with that when it happens


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 20 2008, 12:49 AM~9983931
> *oh tell him to get it put on or his hood hinges will twist
> *


 :uh: 
 
some things are best keep secret..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 21 2008, 03:29 AM~9990584
> *no nothing has been changed but the hinges their self,the new hinges and the weight of the hood is all thats keeping it closed,been over bumps and hasnt tried to open yet.ill deal with that when it happens
> *




damn good luck i was afraid to drive it with just the front latch :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

mayne!!! laid some patterns today... and them hoes are sic...
but no pics.. forgot camera at home


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 20 2008, 08:41 PM~9990693
> *damn good luck i was afraid to drive it with just the front latch :biggrin:
> *


nothing will happend. my homeboy had a silverado with suicide hood and it just has the front latch


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 20 2008, 09:44 PM~9990711
> *nothing will happend. my homeboy had a silverado with suicide hood and it just has the front latch
> *


  
IS IT LIFTED?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 09:43 PM~9990703
> *mayne!!! laid some patterns today... and them hoes are sic...
> but no pics.. forgot camera at home
> *


 :uh: 
YES THEY ARE!!
BUT I DO HAVE PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 20 2008, 08:57 PM~9990830
> *
> IS IT LIFTED?
> *


hahhaa no  
its the one from slab city. silver one


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 20 2008, 09:59 PM~9990847
> *hahhaa no
> its the one from slab city. silver one
> *


OOOOOOO OK I SEEN IT.
THATS WHAT IM WORRIED BOUT WHEN I HOOK THE JUICE BACK UP AND TRY TO CLOWN. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

in this pic it doesnt have the stabalizer and those hinges twisted to the side so he had to buy new ones and had the stabalizer put on. so far no problems.










my fault sic for posting this kind of shit on your topic. now post your pics


----------



## sic713

its cool.. but i dont have pics..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 10:08 PM~9990981
> *its cool.. but i dont have pics..
> *


HA HA I DO....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 20 2008, 10:04 PM~9990923
> *in this pic it doesnt have the stabalizer and those hinges twisted to the side so he had to buy new ones and had the stabalizer put on. so far no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fault sic for posting this kind of shit on your topic. now post your pics
> *


:uh: 
MINE LAYS ON THE BUMPER 
AND I BETT YA THE HOODS LIGHTER.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 20 2008, 09:15 PM~9991040
> *:uh:
> MINE LAYS ON THE BUMPER
> AND I BETT YA THE HOODS LIGHTER.. :biggrin:
> *


he didnt want the hood to open all the way. i would of got it like your, oh well its his shit


----------



## ridenlow84

wish my car was painted and had patterns


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 10:00 PM~9992058
> *wish my car was painted and had patterns
> *


yea me too... :biggrin:


----------



## b_moneystyles

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 04:06 PM~9921718
> *hell yea... i just did this right now.. i got lost in it..my eyes hurt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! thats fresh! i'll have to stop by houston one day for a paint job.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Feb 21 2008, 01:24 AM~9992282
> *damn! thats fresh! i'll have to stop by houston one day for a paint job.
> *


that shit takes way more than a day bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 10:14 PM~9992194
> *yea me too... :biggrin:
> *


need a car 1st


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 10:37 PM~9992429
> *need a car 1st
> *


got 4 cars...he can paint my caprice...he also gonna to be striping my magnum too... :0


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 10:54 PM~9992626
> *got 4 cars...he can paint my caprice...he also gonna to be striping my magnum too... :0
> *


  :0 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 11:01 PM~9992675
> *  :0  :uh:
> *


hurry and paint your caprice so i can buy it...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 11:08 PM~9992746
> *hurry and paint your caprice so i can buy it...
> *




:0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 20 2008, 11:12 PM~9992778
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 09:42 AM~9977699
> *aint done much to it.. its still my daily, but right now im saving up for a 4 pump set up..
> *


WHEN YOU ARE READY LET ME KNOW


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 11:08 PM~9992746
> *hurry and paint your caprice so i can buy it...
> *


needs to get painted my cutlass is lonely but someone is taking there time not gonna mention no names (who's topic is this) but like i said it aint for sale.......yet


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

OK SIC I HAD SOMEOME PM ME ASKEN TO POST THE PICS.... :biggrin: 
SO THIS IS ALL THEY GET.... :biggrin:


----------



## mill creek

been looking through the thread, your skills have come a long way. lovin your style.

now if I can get off my @$$ and try something myself.


yo work looks great man


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 11:45 PM~9993045
> *needs to get painted my cutlass is lonely but someone is taking there time not gonna mention no names (who's topic is this) but like i said it aint for sale.......yet
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Feb 20 2008, 10:00 PM~9992058-->
> 
> 
> 
> wish my car was painted and had patterns
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i had more room i would.. not trying to get red over spray on your car.. but its next...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 11:45 PM~9993045
> *needs to get painted my cutlass is lonely but someone is taking there time not gonna mention no names (who's topic is this) but like i said it aint for sale.......yet
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ridenlow84, *cali rydah*
:uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 12:53 AM~10002028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigj81

looking good job sic!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn those are SIC!!! MORE PICS!! :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The g-body turned out nice.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 10:00 PM~9992058
> *wish my car was painted and had patterns
> *


FORREALS .......................XXX2222222222222 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 10:51 PM~10008876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## bigj81

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 10:51 PM~10008876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


much props sic my cutty will be ready soon


----------



## sic713

already homie


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 11:51 PM~10008876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
:nicoderm: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Medusa




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 20 2008, 10:00 PM~9992058
> *wish my car was painted and had patterns
> *


ME TOO ME TOO :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

*keep up the good work !!!*


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2008, 07:19 AM~10016720
> *ME TOO ME TOO :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



me 3 me 3 me 3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Lookin good there Sic -- its always good to see the progress someone makes thruout the years...........


I wish i was able to show some pics of the newest shit i been painting but,, I gotta keep it hush hust til after Cinco............


----------



## sic713




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 06:03 PM~10027203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
glass baby glass!!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 24 2008, 11:10 PM~10022396
> *me 3 me 3  me 3 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2X2X2............XXX. :0 ....... :biggrin: . I MEAN X2X2


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Were are the pics?


----------



## sic713

i sent them to ya phone..


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## tx regulater 254

is dat juans knew hopper?


----------



## sic713

nope.


----------



## sic713

nope.


----------



## sic713

nope.


----------



## purpl7duece

That shit looks fuckin sick!! Is that the Mazda? Damn I wanna see the full pics. Probably my fav Sic paintjob so far!


----------



## tx regulater 254

whos?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Feb 26 2008, 08:14 PM~10038130-->
> 
> 
> 
> That shit looks fuckin sick!! Is that the Mazda? Damn I wanna see the full pics. Probably my fav Sic paintjob so far!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.. a mazda..
> <!--QuoteBegin-tx regulater 254_@Feb 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10038144
> *whos?
> *


super ****** from baytown.. lol.. :biggrin: :0


----------



## atxpinky

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10038211
> *yep.. a mazda..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo
 s
i 
c


----------



## ROBERTO G

hope they didnt change the steering column :uh:


----------



## STRANGE

BAD ASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 10:21 PM~10038211
> *yep.. a mazda..
> 
> super ****** from baytown.. lol.. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS RACIST... :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky

thats like glasssssssss :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:       :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## zfelix

looks nice!!!! 
got to be one of your best i like it alot!


now with all that money u makin u gotta get a camera! lol


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 26 2008, 11:16 PM~10038657
> *hope they didnt change the steering column  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 
:nono:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

FUCKEN DOUBLE POST


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Feb 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10038676-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THATS RACIST... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure was..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Feb 26 2008, 09:26 PM~10038758
> *looks nice!!!!
> got to be one of your best i like it alot!
> now with all that money u makin u gotta get a camera! lol
> *


i be forgeting my camera.. plus i get to try out my new phone!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

hey bro give me a ring you have the number i need to holla at you


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10038676
> *NOW THATS RACIST... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0


----------



## Vayzfinest

sup sic, damn homie it keeps gettin better and better


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10037946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that paint is sicccccccccccccccck homie nice job


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 1 2008, 03:14 AM~10063438
> *that paint is sicccccccccccccccck homie nice job
> *


LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON!!
PICS DONT DO IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 29 2008, 07:15 PM~10061249
> *
> *


x2


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 28 2008, 06:59 AM~10048872
> *sup sic, damn homie it keeps gettin better and better
> *


tru.. man keep going the way your going you gonna be the best, looking back on your old jobs you must be pumped how much better you are now


----------



## sic713

thanks.. i take it a job at a time.. each one just means im getting better..no stopping me now


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2008, 08:50 AM~10084695
> *thanks.. i take it a job at a time.. each one just means im getting better..no stopping me now
> *




maybe some sealer can stop you


----------



## lone star

i see that boy cuttin up on braeswood in the elco...u gona rip the spokes off them china's youngin


----------



## ridenlow84

he will blame it on the wet streets


----------



## zfelix

sic whats up homie the truck is lookin great keep it up brother!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Mar 4 2008, 07:15 PM~10089445-->
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some sealer can stop you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck sealer!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 4 2008, 07:33 PM~10089607
> *i see that boy cuttin up on braeswood in the elco...u gona rip the spokes off them china's youngin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. too much power under the hood.. plus i was trying to make the green light..***** had to brake check
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 09:51 PM~10090939
> *he will blame it on the wet streets
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Mar 4 2008, 09:54 PM~10090974
> *sic whats up homie the truck is lookin great keep it up brother!!!!
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2008, 11:38 PM~10091492
> *fuck sealer!!!!!!!!!
> lol.. too much power under the hood.. plus i was trying to make the green light..***** had to brake check
> :uh:
> 
> thanks homie..
> *


You ever going to send me my pics? and where's my bike? :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10097098
> *You ever going to send me my pics? and where's my bike? :angry:
> *


i sent them.. bikes in my garage!


----------



## kiki

WAT IT DEW SICKO............................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2008, 05:42 PM~10097709
> *i sent them.. bikes in my garage!
> *


yope right next to mine............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

whats up fucker


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2008, 06:42 PM~10097709
> *i sent them.. bikes in my garage!
> *


If you bring it to the shop I will bring you a grape soda. :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 7 2008, 04:26 PM~10115264
> *If you bring it to the shop I will bring you a grape soda.  :0
> *


thats if i go sat...


----------



## montemanls

what up big sic i know u doing something :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

STARTED, BUT SEALER GAVE ME A REACTION..SO IM STRIPING IT BACK DOWN.. NO SEALER THIS TIME..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 10:23 PM~10117949
> *STARTED, BUT SEALER GAVE ME A REACTION..SO IM STRIPING IT BACK DOWN.. NO SEALER THIS TIME..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## ridenlow84

:|


----------



## ridenlow84

my car done yet?


----------



## sic713

fuck yo car


----------



## hotstuff5964

ha!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10164219
> *fuck yo car
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10164219
> *fuck yo car
> *



OK........Ill make sure to save this post


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 11:44 PM~10164946
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


and save this also.........


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 13 2008, 11:55 PM~10165002
> *and save this also.........
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 11:57 PM~10165009
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


hah.. he aint lifting your cars now


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 08:18 AM~10166326
> *hah.. he aint lifting your cars now
> *


yes he is... :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:36 PM~10129872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that u sic getting busy?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 08:49 AM~10166536
> *is that u sic getting busy?
> *


 :yes: thats his black ass...he talks to much...less talk more work :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 02:29 PM~10169004
> *:yes: thats his black ass...he talks to much...less talk more work  :biggrin:
> *


he aint that dark  gotta talk the customers out of their last dime promise them the world right sic :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 14 2008, 08:18 AM~10166332-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes he is... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 08:49 AM~10166536
> *is that u sic getting busy?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Mar 14 2008, 02:34 PM~10169049
> *he aint that dark  gotta talk the customers out of their last dime promise them the world right sic :biggrin:
> *


oh im dark.. lol.. just i was outside.. so u can see me better


----------



## ROBERTO G

how much for the color on lone star 64 (blue) on a 83 monte carlo?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 14 2008, 06:03 PM~10170552
> *how much for the color on lone star 64 (blue) on a 83 monte carlo?
> *


pics of monte.. any rust..
any mojor dents


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10171616
> *pics of monte.. any rust..
> any mojor dents
> *


the one drop em had only the driver door has to be repaired, someone did a hack job shaved door


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Mar 14 2008, 02:34 PM~10169049-->
> 
> 
> 
> he aint that dark  gotta talk the customers out of their last dime promise them the world right sic :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no hes that dark :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 05:57 PM~10170510
> *watch
> yep
> 
> oh im dark.. lol.. just i was outside.. so u can see me better
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ridenlow84

he is kinda expensive


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10171867
> *he is kinda expensive
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

by the way this thread is racist


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 14 2008, 09:11 PM~10171876
> *by the way this thread is racist
> *


I agree.....although offer him some chicken and a sunkist and he might paint the monte


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10171896
> *I agree.....although offer him some chicken and a sunkist and he might paint the monte
> *


i only have watermelon and kool aid


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 14 2008, 09:17 PM~10171901
> *i only have watermelon and kool aid
> *


if its purple or red koolaid he will probably go for it since it is warming up i know he will be wanting some watermelon


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Mar 14 2008, 09:10 PM~10171867-->
> 
> 
> 
> he is kinda expensive
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 09:11 PM~10171876
> *by the way this thread is racist
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10171896
> *I agree.....although offer him some chicken and a sunkist and he might paint the monte
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 09:17 PM~10171901
> *i only have watermelon and kool aid
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats racist
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 09:20 PM~10171918
> *if its purple or red  koolaid he will probably go for it since it is warming up i know he will be wanting some watermelon
> *


thats racist.... :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 09:22 PM~10171938
> *:biggrin:
> *


smile all u want... its still racist...but if u give him some chicken get me some too... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:23 PM~10171957
> *smile all u want... its still racist...but if u give him some chicken get me some too... :biggrin:
> *


what kind do you people like?


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 09:23 PM~10171957
> *smile all u want... its still racist...but if u give him some chicken get me some too... :biggrin:
> *


i already know get some for one gotta get some for all of yall


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10171969-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do you people like?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10171979
> *i already know get some for one gotta get some for all of yall
> *


check the dumpster at the shop...ten piece wings... all bones....lol..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10171969-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do you people like?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10171979
> *i already know get some for one gotta get some for all of yall
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 14 2008, 08:34 PM~10171625-->
> 
> 
> 
> the one drop em had only the driver door has to be repaired, someone did a hack job shaved door
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never seen the car in person
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 09:23 PM~10171957
> *smile all u want... its still racist...but if u give him some chicken get me some too... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


yall ****** are retarded


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 09:44 PM~10172091
> *never seen the car in person
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yall ****** are retarded
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 09:48 PM~10172118
> *thats racist...  :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10172218
> *yep
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

What up Sic working on anything new


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## kiki

TTT.................FOR DARKNESS


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10172222
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 16 2008, 07:35 PM~10183156
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Say ,,, What you guys getting for paint work like that in your area ?????

I will say for what you have on that Mazda truck ???? White base , & patterns over it .........???????




Reason I ask is because ,,,,,,, I paint in a similar style & i can lay it down pretty decent ........... I am asked all the time "What Would I charge" ...??????

If i say - $1800 to paint an entire car like that truck ---- These Fools up here all start fucking crying & shit ,,, Tellin me they can ship it to here or there & get it done for less .............................

I say Complete overall's (Under hood/trunk & Jambs) start at $3000 with pattern work & these fools Complain & then have the nerve to talk shit ...............................



I hate bubble Gummers man ,,,, Always asking - What if I buy the paint , What if I do the body work , Ect ?????

I charge the same amount because - I like to use the paint that I BUY ,,, & dont like guessing about someone elses body work Neither.................


Next time they ask how much - Ima tell them even more --Just because they dicked around the first time .................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 17 2008, 04:58 AM~10185935
> *Say ,,, What you guys getting for paint work like that in your area ?????
> 
> I will say for what you have on that Mazda truck ???? White base , & patterns over it .........???????
> Reason I ask is because ,,,,,,, I paint in a similar style & i can lay it down pretty decent ........... I am asked all the time "What Would I charge" ...??????
> 
> If i say - $1800 to paint an entire car like that truck ---- These Fools up here all start fucking crying & shit ,,, Tellin me they can ship it to here or there & get it done for less .............................
> 
> I say Complete overall's (Under hood/trunk & Jambs) start at $3000 with pattern work & these fools Complain & then have the nerve to talk shit ...............................
> I hate bubble Gummers man ,,,, Always asking - What if I buy the paint , What if I do the body work , Ect ?????
> 
> I charge the same amount because - I like to use the paint that I BUY ,,, & dont like guessing about someone elses body work Neither.................
> Next time they ask how much - Ima tell them even more --Just because they dicked around the first time .................
> *


i feel you on that.. i hate that shit too..

but the mini truck costed 1500..he good peoples..
i try to help out everyone i can..
i always add in a lil extra...

they helping me get my name out.. at the same time.. im still able to pay bills..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 17 2008, 06:58 AM~10185935
> *Say ,,, What you guys getting for paint work like that in your area ?????
> 
> I will say for what you have on that Mazda truck ???? White base , & patterns over it .........???????
> Reason I ask is because ,,,,,,, I paint in a similar style & i can lay it down pretty decent ........... I am asked all the time "What Would I charge" ...??????
> 
> If i say - $1800 to paint an entire car like that truck ---- These Fools up here all start fucking crying & shit ,,, Tellin me they can ship it to here or there & get it done for less .............................
> 
> I say Complete overall's (Under hood/trunk & Jambs) start at $3000 with pattern work & these fools Complain & then have the nerve to talk shit ...............................
> I hate bubble Gummers man ,,,, Always asking - What if I buy the paint , What if I do the body work , Ect ?????
> 
> I charge the same amount because - I like to use the paint that I BUY ,,, & dont like guessing about someone elses body work Neither.................
> Next time they ask how much - Ima tell them even more --Just because they dicked around the first time .................
> *


:uh: .
say homie u get what u pay for if they dont like the price fuck em SIC GETS DOWN
and i was more then happy to give the 1500.00 for the job!! ill post the full pics after EASTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10183646
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84

i still think he is to expensive  

and turn around time :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

ugh


----------



## cooneyb81

but he gets the job done right the first time all the time. I trust that motherfucker to paint any car i'll ever own.


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cooneyb81_@Mar 17 2008, 08:53 PM~10192991
> *but he gets the job done right the first time all the time. I trust that motherfucker to paint any car i'll ever own.
> *


im just messing with him my other car was the 2nd car he ever did and he is doing the one im building now and will be doing the rest that i get i just like giving the knee-grow a hard time


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 08:39 PM~10192862
> *ugh
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt














you black people shouldnt be in the back







:0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10194142
> *ttt
> you black people shouldnt be in the back
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10193039
> *im just messing with him my other car was the 2nd  car he ever did and he is doing the one im building now and will be doing the rest that i get i just like giving the knee-grow  a hard time
> *



asshole


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 18 2008, 12:32 AM~10194450
> *:uh:
> *


so yall like to be in the back?who understand yall?

ttt for the darkness the artist


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 08:35 AM~10196108
> *asshole
> *


alright no chicken or sunkist for you this weekend


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 18 2008, 08:19 PM~10200705
> *alright no chicken or sunkist for you this weekend
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 18 2008, 06:19 PM~10200705
> *alright no chicken or sunkist for you this weekend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , where's sic


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2008, 08:19 PM~10201179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: , where's sic
> *


playing with his bags i guess


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2008, 07:19 PM~10201179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: , where's sic
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 08:35 AM~10196108
> *asshole
> *


IN YOUR AZ PUTO..............


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10210574
> *IN YOUR AZ PUTO..............
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10211597
> *:0
> *


THATS RIGHT I SAID IT................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 20 2008, 02:05 PM~10216195
> *THATS RIGHT I SAID IT................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
you sure did say IT


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 20 2008, 03:25 PM~10216647
> *:0
> you sure did say IT
> *


I KNEW WAS SCARED............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

fuckers.. quit being whores..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2008, 06:52 AM~10221077
> *fuckers.. quit being whores..
> *


 :0 :0 ........TU MADRE........
THERE I SAID IT AGAIN................................... :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

im not finishing your bike now


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 10:11 AM~10229072
> *im not finishing your bike now
> *


DANG WHY YOU GOTTA GO THAT FAR................DAM DARK PEOPLE..........
..................... YOU STILL MY ***** THOUGH.....................................

..............TU MADRE............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DID IT AGAIN.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

NOW THATS WHATS UP!!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 09:32 PM~7944711
> *aint bullshittin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you keep your fades from cancelling out when you overlap


----------



## excalibur

He's just tight like that. you da man SiK


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10238246
> *He's just tight like that.  you da man SiK
> *


Shut up an get bak to work on da Lac :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

okay.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10238175-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do you keep your fades from cancelling out when you overlap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cancelling out??
> what do you mean??
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Mar 23 2008, 08:27 PM~10238246
> *He's just tight like that.  you da man SiK
> *


lol crazy.. sup mayne!!
where you been


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 09:30 PM~10238791
> *cancelling out??
> what do you mean??
> 
> *


like when you do a pattern in drk blue an then your second pattern overlaped it the fade didn't completely cover the darker blue I think thats my fear right now of fuckin up really bad so I just stick to straight lines with no overlays, but I want to learn to do the fades like you did on that one pic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 23 2008, 09:51 PM~10238976
> *like when you do a pattern in drk blue an then your second pattern overlaped it the fade didn't completely cover the darker blue I think thats my fear right now of fuckin up really bad so I just stick to straight lines with no overlays, but I want to learn to do the fades like you did on that one pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its gun control.. i use my mini spray gun like a airbrush.. i set the flow of paint a certain way and air pressure.. its hard to explain.. i just know how to do it..


----------



## zfelix

theres certain guns o beable to pull off those fades cleanly


----------



## sic713

yep...i basically run my gun with tha fan fully closed..


----------



## ridenlow84

I like the color scheme


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work SIC!!!! :0


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 23 2008, 09:51 PM~10238976
> *like when you do a pattern in drk blue an then your second pattern overlaped it the fade didn't completely cover the darker blue I think thats my fear right now of fuckin up really bad so I just stick to straight lines with no overlays, but I want to learn to do the fades like you did on that one pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is looking good already.


----------



## sic713

thats an old one.. fom last year


----------



## gangsta_nikes

that bitch is nice tho


----------



## ridenlow84

:|


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 27 2008, 06:02 PM~10271450
> *:|
> *


  




SAY SIC HOMIE HOWS MY SHIZZLE COMING OUT SIC AS SHIT OR QUE ?????


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10265096
> *thats an old one.. fom last year
> *




:uh: 

LAST YEAR WAS 2 1/2 MONTHS AGO.


----------



## sic713

summer time last yr..
mr smart guy


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10273002
> *
> SAY SIC HOMIE HOWS MY SHIZZLE COMING OUT SIC AS SHIT OR QUE ?????
> *



its Or Que!!!!!


----------



## atxpinky

what up sic degre new box for lil red


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2008, 10:06 AM~10276485
> *its Or Que!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FORREALS................
I GUESS MI MADRE INSTEAD OF TU MADRE.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, bigj81
:loco: :buttkick:  :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10293912
> *what up sic degre new box for lil red
> 
> *


lots of sanding comeing your way


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 06:02 PM~10300669
> *lots of sanding comeing your way
> *


thats the fun part.


----------



## sic713

sanding for who


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 31 2008, 05:51 AM~10295640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FORREALS................
> I GUESS MI MADRE INSTEAD OF TU MADRE.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 31 2008, 10:45 PM~10304103
> *:0
> *


I HURT MY OWN FEELINGS...........


----------



## duceoutdaroof

What it do Sic , get at me when you're ready . A you workin off of Dixie and South Wayside ?


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice avatar


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 PM~10339347
> *What it do Sic , get at me when you're ready . A you workin off of Dixie and South Wayside ?
> *


4 sho.. yea im workin over there..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2008, 05:10 PM~10343401
> *4 sho.. yea im workin over there..
> *


fuckin hooker.... :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 12:43 AM~10345830
> *fuckin hooker.... :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA......................... FO SHIZZLE


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 07:08 AM~10346455
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA......................... FO SHIZZLE
> *


X2


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10327622
> *I HURT MY OWN FEELINGS...........
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713

get a life


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10378177
> *get a life
> *


WHEN I GET MY BIKE BACK FOOL................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ill make you wait longer..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2008, 09:03 PM~10387204
> *ill make you wait longer..
> *


no u wont... :uh:


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2008, 09:03 PM~10387204
> *ill make you wait longer..
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2008, 09:03 PM~10387204
> *ill make you wait longer..
> *


DAM ***** WHY YOU GOTTA GO THAT FAR.............................. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 12 2008, 06:04 AM~10397271
> *DAM ***** WHY YOU GOTTA GO THAT FAR.............................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cooneyb81

post some pics of el sicko


----------



## sic713

no


----------



## cooneyb81

bitch please


----------



## AllHustle NoLove




----------



## sic713




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 12:35 AM~10419107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## cooneyb81

looks good cracker, i guess i'll have to come to your house to see the rest huh


----------



## sic713

if im ever home


----------



## loster87

say man i like your work.would you travel to do work on cars?i stay about 2 1/2 hours from houston and need some gold leafing and stripping done.ill pay for your gas,beer,and some carne asada :biggrin: let me know.


----------



## cooneyb81

i'll catch you some where, cuz i still gotta get with you so you can look at the monte.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 12:35 AM~10419107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LEROY!!!


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## RAY_512

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10419107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this that primered bucket that you were rolling around? if so, good job gettting it done!!! I can't get anything done for myself. Looks good!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 10:10 PM~10451355
> *is this that primered bucket that you were rolling around? if so, good job gettting it done!!! I can't get anything done for myself. Looks good!!!
> *


lol.. sure is... i finnaly got some gloss on it..
only reason why it got done is that im working at a body shop now..
yaaaay! free paint..


----------



## cooneyb81

get me some free paint mayne lol


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## lowridindirtykn

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 09:58 AM~5190468
> *my bike i just painted
> 
> [attachmentid=527856]
> 
> [attachmentid=527857]
> *


WHAT DID U USE TO COLOR YOUR RIMS?


----------



## sic713

paint


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2008, 06:26 PM~10469647
> *paint
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2008, 11:35 PM~10419107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## lowridindirtykn

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2008, 05:26 PM~10469647
> *paint
> *


LIKE SPRAY PAINT


----------



## sic713

automotive paint.. 
base coat ,clear coat


----------



## Bzauto05

the elco is lookin sic homie..


----------



## bloodline

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 12:35 AM~10419107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Apr 25 2008, 09:36 PM~10506600
> *the elco is lookin sic homie..
> *


X2..................


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10497330
> *automotive paint..
> base coat ,clear coat
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2008, 10:42 AM~10453397
> *lol.. sure is... i finnaly got some gloss on it..
> only reason why it got done is that im working at a body shop now..
> yaaaay! free paint..
> *


....COME ON NOW.......TOMMY U AINT GOT NO DAYUM JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!QUIT LYING.................... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 12:22 PM~10552147
> *....COME ON NOW.......TOMMY U AINT GOT NO DAYUM JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!QUIT LYING.................... :biggrin:
> *


hes a hooker.... :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:28 PM~10552195
> *hes a hooker.... :uh:
> *



Cali knows cause from what I heard he is Sic's #1 customer...but thats just what i heard


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2008, 09:19 PM~10556558
> *Cali Knows cause from waht I heard he is Sic's #1 customer...but thats just what i heard
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 09:22 PM~10556582
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2008, 09:28 PM~10556634
> *:werd:
> *


x2


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10556740
> *x2
> *


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 7 2008, 11:10 PM~10605527
> *
> *


X3...........


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 06:14 PM~10619387
> *X3...........
> *


X4..........


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 11 2008, 06:59 AM~10627467
> *X4..........
> *


X5...........


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 11 2008, 10:49 PM~10632652
> *X5...........
> *


x6 damn this topic is boring.. blackey paint the caprice and post some new pics already... :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 08:50 AM~10634445
> *x6 damn this topic is boring.. blackey paint the caprice and post some new pics already... :uh:
> *


this is what i got right now..
all da way from austin ...
panky nugga!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 08:50 AM~10634445
> *x6 damn this topic is boring.. blackey paint the caprice and post some new pics already... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, mike weres my parts at??


----------



## sic713

in the shop where im at.. ill touch em when i can.. not about to get fired for some bike parts


----------



## TonyO




----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 06:34 PM~8988597
> *updates..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yeah someone ran into me so i covered ot up with these. i will start leafing and striping soon. Its now called THE REDLIGHT DISTRICT


----------



## sic713

damn.... murals look fuckin good..
thats whats up


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 09:24 PM~10658376
> *damn.... murals look fuckin good..
> thats whats up
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ACTUALLY KINDA IMPRESSED. MAURICE WILL BE IN UR NECK OF DA WOODS SOON . :0 

CAN WE GO BY AND MAKE FUN OF ,I MEAN CHECK OUT YA WORK?
































J/K



WE WONT SAY NOTHIN. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sure... all haters... 
i mean all people are welcome to the shop...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10658686
> *sure... all haters...
> i mean all people are welcome to the shop...
> *




NEVA EVA!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 09:48 PM~10658540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## sic713

from today..most of it are pearls..
lavender,flamingo pink,purple... still more colors to come.. a hint of blue here and there.. pink flake..


----------



## atxpinky

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2008, 08:28 PM~10665858
> *from today..most of it are pearls..
> lavender,flamingo pink,purple... still more colors to come.. a hint of blue here and there.. pink flake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice


----------



## switches4life

NICE WORK SIC


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10666157
> *NICE WORK SIC
> *




x10,000 you do great work homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## sic713




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

looking good get your money keep up the good work


----------



## sic713

already...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 06:31 AM~10694611
> *already...
> *


hey my homie talk 2 u about doing his 64 hard top trying 2 get some cars together 4 u and bring u out 2 cali :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10658540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I like those patterns! How long till its back in the ATX?

Sick work Sic!


----------



## DREEGZ

always gettin better bro , those paterns are dope and the stripes are clean and really nicely done!


----------



## MAD_ONE

Sic getting down on the stripes, looking better everytime :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+May 20 2008, 11:17 AM~10696125-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey my homie talk 2 u about doing his 64 hard top trying 2 get some cars together 4 u and bring u out 2 cali  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats whats up.. im ready..
> give me the word and we can finalize it.. im in no rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Austin [email protected] 21 2008, 11:44 AM~10704556
> *Damn I like those patterns! How long till its back in the ATX?
> 
> Sick work Sic!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well right now we moved to a bigger and better shop.. so we gotta get our big ass compressor over there.. once we settled in, ill finish it..
> maybe in 2 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 11:47 AM~10704571
> *always gettin better bro , those paterns are dope and the stripes are clean and really nicely done!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAD_ONE_@May 21 2008, 12:14 PM~10704734
> *Sic getting down on the stripes, looking better everytime :thumbsup:
> *


yea i was feelin that lac hardcore.. i love striping at a show.. the crowd gets me going..
some peopl cant stripe with other watching.. but it motivates me


----------



## ridenlow84

you liked being watches while in action :0


----------



## degre576

anything new on panky?


----------



## excalibur

damn, damn, damn! keep doing your thing sic. your shit just gets better and better.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

damn sic you have come a loooong way bro looks good.......


i don't know how you guys do it....just go and open a shop and wing it...lol


i am not that brave which is why i will be going to school for business management soon


----------



## sic713

the new shop..
not mines.. but where ill be doing all da work for now..


















and panky


----------



## sic713




----------



## Mr.Teardrop

what it do my nigg? i see you throwin down on glass work now.
u gotta fit me in homie! :biggrin: :0


----------



## lone star

pics of the pink car cleared please


----------



## Kandy Drippa

"


----------



## atxpinky

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 12:42 AM~10743675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










































:thumbsup: :yes: thats SIC


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 27 2008, 03:12 PM~10747723-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of the pink car cleared please
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not cleared yet.. new shop compressor isnt running.. wait on electrican to come hook it up..
> im tired of fuckin waiting.. im ready to get on da grind and they slowin me down,
> <!--QuoteBegin-atxpinky_@May 27 2008, 09:06 PM~10750447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:    :yes: thats SIC
> *


thats me


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 09:23 PM~10750648
> *not cleared yet.. new shop compressor isnt running.. wait on electrican to come hook it up..
> im tired of fuckin waiting.. im ready to get on da grind and they slowin me down,
> 
> thats me
> *


those pearls are gonna jump out and hit you in the face when its cleared...


----------



## zfelix

the pink car should be named cottenkandy


love the color combos sic!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10750734-->
> 
> 
> 
> those pearls are gonna jump out and hit you in the face when its cleared...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. half the colors cant be seen in pics...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@May 27 2008, 09:52 PM~10751019
> *the pink car should be named cottenkandy
> love the color combos sic!
> *


i dont think it has a name yet..


----------



## hotstuff5964

what color is panky?

hot pink pearl base?


----------



## sic713

si


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@May 27 2008, 10:06 PM~10750447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:    :yes: thats SIC
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice lines! Can't wait to see it under clear!


----------



## Dirty Bird 88

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 12:23 AM~10751748
> *si
> *


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

Sic your skills have improved in a major way, keep doin ya thang homie


----------



## sic713

priciate it...
theres more to come.. car aint done yet..


----------



## bloodline

Sic hit me up homie?? i pm you my #!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight work bro


----------



## Str8crazy80

striping looks killer :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84

[/quote]


----------



## tito_ls

sup sic...everybody lovin da stripes, when we hav our show, you should come down, come leaf da lac and add more stripes, and then you can do some more work on a few more..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 5 2008, 11:00 PM~10810665
> *sup sic...everybody lovin da stripes, when we hav our show, you should come down, come leaf da lac and add more stripes, and then you can do some more work on a few more..... :biggrin:
> *


cool.. i might have to do that.. see how the gas is looking for the elco..


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2008, 09:14 AM~10812417
> *cool.. i might have to do that.. see how the gas is looking for the elco..
> *


not good i bet. time to ride the big bitch


----------



## sic713

did some striping this past weekend..


----------



## sic713




----------



## duceoutdaroof

Some clean work Sic . How's pinky coming through ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jun 10 2008, 08:19 PM~10842299
> *Some clean work Sic . How's pinky coming through ?
> *


i cleared it today.. im a buff it tommorow and have it ready for the weekend..then next car comes in...


----------



## hotstuff5964

that stripping is coming along :nicoderm:


----------



## degre576

stripes looking good homie, keep it up


----------



## SouthsideLife

Man!! Boboso's Monte is lookin *SIC*! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

more pics.. cleared..


----------



## sic713




----------



## duceoutdaroof

Looks clean Sic , love them sic ass patterns !!! Waiting for that call . :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jun 11 2008, 08:56 PM~10851193
> *Looks clean Sic , love them sic ass patterns !!!  Waiting for that call .  :thumbsup:
> *


pm me your number..got a new phone


----------



## atxpinky

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2008, 09:43 PM~10851025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

pinky will be going home tommorow.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2008, 11:43 PM~10851025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




niiiiiceee werk mang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

last of da pics


----------



## atxpinky

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 08:33 PM~10883869
> *last of da pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SIC!!! :barf:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 16 2008, 09:42 PM~10885308
> * SIC!!!      :barf:
> *


NOW IM PROUD TO ADMIT I KNOW YOU ATX(WHITEBOY)PINKY :biggrin: THAT BITCH LOOKS BAD AZZ MY........... ***** SIC DOING HIS THANG.........


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 07:33 PM~10883869
> *last of da pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you definately gettin the gun on my monte :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thats whats up....
nice meetin ya homie..

i didnt know you was black.. lol..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10929148
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2008, 07:51 AM~10939123
> *thats whats up....
> nice meetin ya homie..
> 
> i didnt know you was black.. lol..
> *


I DIDNT KNOW U WERE BLACK :biggrin: I THOUGHT U WERE PURPLE....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 06:34 AM~10946619
> *I DIDNT KNOW U WERE BLACK  :biggrin: I THOUGHT U WERE PURPLE....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 24 2008, 02:55 PM~10942102
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 26 2008, 11:31 PM~10961633
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10964679
> *
> *


uh um!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 28 2008, 08:47 AM~10969133
> *uh um!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM THERE FOOL SAY SIC HIT ME BACK ILL GO KICKED WIT CHU FOOL
...............GOT MOTORCYCLE CLASS.......................


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 08:58 AM~10979847
> *IM THERE FOOL SAY SIC HIT ME BACK ILL GO KICKED WIT CHU FOOL
> ...............GOT MOTORCYCLE CLASS.......................
> *


whats up


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 12:36 PM~10981418
> *whats up MY AZ
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CHU TELL US..............DARKNESS :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2008, 07:51 AM~10939123
> *thats whats up....
> nice meetin ya homie..
> 
> i didnt know you was black.. lol..
> *


yea we two of the few :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 07:37 PM~11001076
> *yea we two of the few  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. welcome to da club..


----------



## montemanls

What up big sic


----------



## sic713

so.. im gettin ready to repaint my car again..
i need some help on this one..
my fav colors are red n black..

interior is all kandy red.. so i cant paint the car that same color..

so..
should i paint it all black..with silver and candy red leaf..

or leave it two tone with the red patterns.

my rims later on will be red and black also.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 10:28 PM~11041812
> *so.. im gettin ready to repaint my car again..
> i need some help on this one..
> my fav colors are red n black..
> 
> interior is all kandy red.. so i cant paint the car that same color..
> 
> so..
> should i paint it all black..with silver and candy red leaf..
> 
> or leave it two tone with the red patterns.
> 
> my rims later on will be red and black also.
> *



black and red two tone solid black on bottom half and crazy ass patterned out red top tone :biggrin: :thumbsup: dope!!!!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

you should paint it two tone green.


----------



## sic713

its bad enough we both got the same shit....

i already started sanding it down.. fender block already.. and its perfectly straight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

silver base with micro flake
two tone big flake on top
kandy apple red the whole car


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2008, 06:08 PM~11059486
> *silver base with micro flake
> two tone big flake on top
> kandy apple red the whole car
> *


was going to shot it kandy red..
but my whole interior is red.. it would be too much i think..then it would all blend in...


----------



## zfelix

two tone it black and red with silverleaf to split it up and put red stripes on the black and black stripes on the red


----------



## sic713

ive figured out what im a do.. already started sanding on the car..


----------



## regal ryda

so what did you decide


----------



## sic713

2 tone. black on bottom.. heavy mini flake on top with kandy red.. black tribal patts.. water drops and etc...


----------



## regal ryda

Damn you finna do it big Homie....


----------



## sic713

try to


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 04:13 PM~11073227
> *try to
> *


TRY TO WHAT...................??????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11085831
> *TRY TO WHAT...................???????????????  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I KNOW HUH !!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

HEY HOIME WHAT UP ,BY THE WAY THIS IS LIL ROB I WANTED 2 KNOW I F U NEW IF SOMEONE COULD WRAPP A FULL FRAME 4 A REASONABLE PRICE AND THEN I COULD PAINT IT SO PLEASE HIT ME UP IF U KNOW OF SOME ONE OK THANK HOIME


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2008, 06:32 AM~11110079
> *I KNOW HUH !!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


X2 DARK DUDE...............


----------



## sic713




----------



## geezzus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 04:19 PM~9774566
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold weather is a bitch.. im not putting this bike together for two days..
> *



do you have a picture of the whole thing together?


----------



## geezzus

Something like this, is what im talking about.


----------



## geezzus

Something like this, is what im talking about.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by geezzus+Jul 26 2008, 10:35 AM~11184103-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a picture of the whole thing together?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw never got a whole pic..
> it got totaled about 3 weeks ago..
> 
> insurance broke him enough to buy a new one..
> <!--QuoteBegin-geezzus_@Jul 26 2008, 11:21 AM~11184262
> *Something like this, is what im talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can work with that..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2008, 06:53 PM~11180893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE CAR FOR A WHITE GUY................ :cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 27 2008, 07:47 AM~11188814
> *THATS A NICE CAR FOR A WHITE GUY................ :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 04:13 PM~11073227
> *try to..............
> *


----------



## thecandyman

your killen them bro!


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2008, 08:44 AM~11292674
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 8 2008, 03:25 PM~11295914
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Question... How much would you charge for a paint job in Kirker candy... I don't know if anyone here in Saytown would use it.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2008, 06:53 PM~11180893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PAINT IS HOT. PATTERNS FIT THAT STYLE MC. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer+Aug 10 2008, 06:20 PM~11308773-->
> 
> 
> 
> Question... How much would you charge for a paint job in Kirker candy... I don't know if anyone here in Saytown would use it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont really know.. never used kirker..
> last candy i did was 2200..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIQUIDLINES_@Aug 10 2008, 06:30 PM~11308866
> *PAINT IS HOT. PATTERNS FIT THAT STYLE MC. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ridenlow84

:uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 12 2008, 01:34 AM~11322254
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11309811
> *dont really know.. never used kirker..
> last candy i did was 2200..
> *


What did that entail... Just spraying the candy? or did you flake then spray, then clear? Oh, and I ask because of the price for the candy kit from Kirker.


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 12 2008, 06:41 AM~11322700
> *:0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 12 2008, 10:34 PM~11330556
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 13 2008, 05:55 AM~11331720
> *:buttkick:
> *


X2


----------



## sic713

up in this spraying duceoutdaroofs cutty..

pics later when i get home..


----------



## sic713

pics..


----------



## sic713

da elco


----------



## cali rydah

cutty looks good....


----------



## sic713

thats just a start.. still got patterns, and leaf to go


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 01:56 PM~11344477
> *thats just a start.. still got patterns, and leaf to go
> *


didnt ask all that blackey :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 01:58 PM~11344489
> *didnt ask all that blackey  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont give a fuck.. im tellin you.. black bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 02:01 PM~11344510
> *dont give a fuck.. im tellin you.. black bitch! :biggrin:
> *


fuckin racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 02:09 PM~11344561
> *fuckin racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i sure am..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 02:11 PM~11344572
> *i sure am..
> *


i knew it u watermelon eating muthafucka!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 02:17 PM~11344619
> *i knew it u watermelon eating muthafucka!!!!
> *


i really dont ea watermelon that much!
but i love chicken


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11344740
> *i really dont ea watermelon that much!
> but i love chicken
> *


 :uh: me too.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 02:56 PM~11345008
> *:uh:  me too.... :biggrin:
> *


hartz is off the chain..
8 dollar chicken buffet.. mayne!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 03:07 PM~11345107
> *hartz is off the chain..
> 8 dollar chicken buffet.. mayne!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

hater
!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 02:17 PM~11344619
> *i knew it u watermelon eating muthafucka!!!!
> *


.............I KNEW IT !!!!!!
IVE BEEN TELLING YA'LL ........BUT NOBODYS LISTENS TO ME.......... :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 06:29 AM~11350268
> *.............I KNEW IT !!!!!!
> IVE BEEN TELLING YA'LL ........BUT NOBODYS LISTENS TO ME.......... :cheesy:
> *


I listened but i already knew


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz

nice work


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 15 2008, 09:31 PM~11356399
> *I listened but i already knew
> *


THX.............


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt for nice and cheap work, cheap as in price not quality


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 07:07 PM~11361502
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 01:44 PM~11344362
> *da elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

gettin there..
some kandy, mettalics. pearls..flake.. mix of everything..


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 09:14 PM~11386568
> *gettin there..
> some kandy, mettalics. pearls..flake.. mix of everything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great work i like seeing your progress pics keep em comin mayne!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Looks good !! I will have that pic tonight I can take it to you tomorrow .....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Aug 20 2008, 03:59 AM~11391131-->
> 
> 
> 
> great work  i like seeing your progress pics keep em comin mayne!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sho.. ill post them daily as i work on it
> <!--QuoteBegin-duceoutdaroof_@Aug 20 2008, 07:21 AM~11391554
> *Looks good !! I will have that pic tonight  I can take it to you tomorrow .....
> *


glad you like..
this bitch gone be clean when done..
call me up.. if you can drop me a bill.. im gettin real low on tape and paper..


----------



## hotstuff5964

tape looks groovy

love them tape pics, i actually like them better than the end result pics, lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 12:24 PM~11393884
> *tape looks groovy
> 
> love them tape pics, i actually like them better than the end result pics, lol
> *


asshole..


heres some more then


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 04:23 PM~11395018
> *asshole..
> heres some more then
> *


nah man i aint saying your paint sux, im just saying in general, for everybody, i like tape pics better than paint :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 20 2008, 02:34 PM~11395095
> *nah man i aint saying your paint sux, im just saying in general, for everybody, i like tape pics better than paint  :biggrin:
> *


i know ,.. you a cool ass homie..
you always give me props. so iits all good..

just like me saying.. pink suck..


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 03:23 PM~11395018
> *asshole..
> heres some more then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKILLS LOOKING GOOD LEROY!


----------



## sic713

almost 100 pages


----------



## sic713




----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

LOOKIN GOOD SIC!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Aug 21 2008, 06:57 PM~11406673
> *LOOKIN GOOD SIC!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

hot ass patterns sic puttin it down man :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

almost clear time..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 03:59 PM~11434063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost clear time..
> *



looking good big dog.


----------



## ROBERTO G

one day. one day


----------



## sic713

quit bullshitin..and get on your grind


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 05:22 PM~11434303
> *quit bullshitin..and get on your grind
> *


i have no duckets besides i need my 44 put in first


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11434607
> *i have no duckets besides i need my 44 put in first
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 06:05 PM~11434787
> *
> *


talked to someone but he never came thru


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 04:10 PM~11434832
> *talked to someone but he never came thru
> *


u need buckets


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 04:42 PM~11435125
> *u need buckets
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Vayzfinest

still looking viciouse homie.. when the rag is ready for paint ima holla at ya


----------



## 79 cutty

Dam looking good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Aug 26 2008, 10:17 AM~11441519-->
> 
> 
> 
> still looking viciouse homie.. when the rag is ready for paint ima holla at ya
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what im talkin about.. still havent got the chance to fly out and lay some patterns..who wants to be the 1st... :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 10:34 AM~11441650
> *Dam looking good!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## ghettodreams

very nice


----------



## savageloc24

patterns are lookin sic homie!


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 11:14 AM~11441979
> *thats what im talkin about.. still havent got the chance to fly out and lay some patterns..who wants to be the 1st... :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Ill fly you over to our shop so you can do mine lol


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11448821
> *Ill fly you over to our shop so you can do mine lol
> *


WHERE DO I BUY MY PLANE TICKET ???????? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Aug 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11448821-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ill fly you over to our shop so you can do mine lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hah.. you retarded
> <!--QuoteBegin-kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 06:35 AM~11449674
> *WHERE DO I BUY MY PLANE TICKET ????????  :cheesy:
> *


from his ass


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 08:01 AM~11450048
> *hah.. you retarded
> 
> from his ass
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

chea!


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Damn, looks sic without the clear...


----------



## sic713

the clearing goes down tommorow evening...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

damn ready for the new year


----------



## sic713

yep yep!


----------



## rug442

THAT'S MY DOG! THAT'S MY DOG! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Tight skillz


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by rug442+Aug 27 2008, 09:50 PM~11457395-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S MY DOG! THAT'S MY DOG! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you stupid..whats up skid!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texaswayz_@Aug 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11457509
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: Tight skillz
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

liking the pictures


----------



## majikmike0118

very nice :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11456567
> *chea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im hating  looks good homie u and coast one keep me going


----------



## sic713

gotta love the art form..
thats what its all about..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

do you have pictures of fiber glass that you have done?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11463604
> *do you have pictures of fiber glass that you have done?
> *


yea.. mainly my car.. ill post in a few


----------



## sic713

so heres the cut cleared.. just got back.. about 4 wet ass coats.. buried graphics pretty good..


----------



## ghettodreams

looks good homie


----------



## hotstuff5964

looks good bitch


----------



## caveydd81

LOOKING GOOD DARKNESS!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Came out good blacky. The sides have a Doc feel to them. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams+Aug 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11465177-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 07:01 PM~11465455
> *looks good bitch
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks puto!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 07:39 PM~11465804
> *LOOKING GOOD DARKNESS!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup.. still ready to do that roof of yours..
> 400 bucks.. homie hook up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 07:47 PM~11465888
> *Came out good blacky. The sides have a Doc feel to them.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea, almost.. just not ass crazy


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466311
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 400 bucks.. homie hook up
> 
> *


wow thats cheap!!! hope u talkin about a half top :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 28 2008, 08:56 PM~11466714
> *wow thats cheap!!!  hope u talkin about a half top :0
> *


yea..
plus the colors he want i have plenty of.. so i still win..

most tops start off at 6 bones


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 PM~11467539
> *yea..
> plus the colors he want i have plenty of.. so i still win..
> 
> most tops start off at 6 bones
> *


yup thats where i start off at is 6 bones and pinstripe and leaf is extra ect. ect. ect.


----------



## SkysDaLimit

Mike! i'll be in town next week! I got some new tips on spinning that composition leaf. late!
curly


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Aug 28 2008, 10:25 PM~11468028-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup thats where i start off at is 6 bones and pinstripe and leaf is extra ect. ect. ect.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep yep.. decent fair prices.. not to outrageous.
> <!--QuoteBegin-SkysDaLimit_@Aug 28 2008, 10:59 PM~11468369
> *Mike! i'll be in town next week! I got some new tips on spinning that composition leaf. late!
> curly
> *


cool.. i been using 0000 steel wool..hit me up.. i think you got my number.. if not its in my sig..


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Aug 28 2008, 11:59 PM~11468369
> *Mike! i'll be in town next week! I got some new tips on spinning that composition leaf. late!
> curly
> *


lier


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 PM~11467539
> *yea..
> plus the colors he want i have plenty of.. so i still win..
> 
> most tops start off at 6 CHICKEN bones
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I AINT SAID CHIT DARKNESS .......... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 28 2008, 11:10 PM~11468485
> *liAR
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

chea! rick...
this peice is fiberglass smooth.. had some fake stiching on it









door panels


----------



## sic713

my dumb dash


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2008, 09:10 PM~11475393
> *chea! rick...
> this peice is fiberglass smooth.. had some fake stiching on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn looks tight


----------



## Stone_Alsa

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2008, 08:10 PM~11475393
> *chea! rick...
> this peice is fiberglass smooth.. had some fake stiching on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those cans on the dash are a cool idea :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11475739
> *damn looks tight
> *


thanks.. thats really the only thing ive fiberglassed..
the shit aint to hard to..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2008, 09:50 PM~11476224
> *thanks.. thats really the only thing ive fiberglassed..
> the shit aint to hard to..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: CANT WAIT TILL YOU DO MY CHIT........ :cheesy: WHEN WILL BE READY FOR MY CAR..........


----------



## sic713

dont know


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2008, 03:38 PM~11479771
> *dont know
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WELL LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GET MY CAR READY


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 06:37 AM~11482609
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: WELL LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GET MY CAR READY
> *


call me later..


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 09:31 AM~11483097
> *call me later..
> *


SWEET I'LL HIT YOU LATER MY ***** STEAL TRYING TO FINISH MY UPHOLSTERY
BEFORE NEXT WEEK CAR WASH AND SHOW............


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

whats up sic.


----------



## sic713

chillin


----------



## kiki

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT .............


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 09:37 PM~11486235
> *chillin
> *


u comin to austin big dog?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 1 2008, 08:18 PM~11493619
> *u comin to austin big dog?
> *


 :uh: I LIVE IN AUSTIN :twak:


----------



## sic713

whens that show again?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 08:22 AM~11496097
> *whens that show again?
> *



sept 14


----------



## sic713

see whats up.. i got a lil cutie up there in need of some dickin.. lol..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 AM~11497414
> *see whats up.. i got a lil cutie up there in need of some dickin.. lol..
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 10:42 AM~11497414
> *see whats up.. i got a lil cutie up there in need of some dickin.. lol..
> *


WHO LAMARK ................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHAHAA


----------



## sic713

no ****.. kiki..
i would think u was gay with a name like that


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 03:15 PM~11498611
> *no ****.. kiki..
> i would think u was gay with a name like that
> *


X2 with a pink camry at that. :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 01:15 PM~11498611
> *no ****.. kiki..
> i would think u was gay with a name like that
> *


HEY YOUR NOT GAY IF YOU DONT KISS..................RIGHT '' .. I MEAN RIGHT?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11498625
> *MAN I LIKE YOUR pink camry at that.   :uh:
> 
> *


THANKS HOMER SLIMPSON..............  
HEY WERE ALL PINK INSIDE........................LIKE VAGINA !!!!!!!..... :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 07:12 PM~11501764
> *THANKS HOMER SLIMPSON..............
> HEY WERE ALL PINK INSIDE........................LIKE VAGINA !!!!!!!..... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: i knew it


----------



## sic713

vid of my leafing
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=42102645


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:48 AM~11505810
> *vid of my leafing
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=42102645
> *




NICE WERK HOMIE!!!!!!! keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 3 2008, 01:56 PM~11508479
> *NICE WERK HOMIE!!!!!!! keep it up! :biggrin:
> *


   X2............................


----------



## cooneyb81

what else you use those knee pads for?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cooneyb81_@Sep 3 2008, 09:11 PM~11512828
> *what else you use those knee pads for?
> *


owned...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by cooneyb81_@Sep 3 2008, 09:11 PM~11512828
> *what else you use those knee pads for?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

notice how he didnt answer :nosad:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 3 2008, 10:23 PM~11513598
> *notice how he didnt answer :nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

is that the knee pad face :0


----------



## sic713

i have no comment


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 04:24 AM~11514710
> *i have no comment
> *


DANG ............. :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 09:33 PM~11513060
> *owned...
> 
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: he sucks dick for materials...


----------



## cooneyb81

damn homie, you normally have something to say but damn


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 5 2008, 08:25 PM~11531174-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he sucks dick for materials...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell no!
> <!--QuoteBegin-cooneyb81_@Sep 5 2008, 09:23 PM~11531788
> *damn homie, you normally have something to say but damn
> *


i know.. caught me off guard..

i use them knee pads for when im doing ya gal on that shag rug..!

:dunno:




anyways.......


----------



## cooneyb81

i'll tell her you said that, ready for a beat down?
she'll own your ass at the picnic on sunday


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cooneyb81_@Sep 5 2008, 09:35 PM~11531912
> *i'll tell her you said that, ready for a beat down?
> she'll own your ass at the picnic on sunday
> *


she gotta catch me 1st


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 04:24 AM~11514710
> *i have no comment
> *


ITS ALL GOOD.....................


----------



## sic713

some new..
and some old


----------



## sic713

i didnt spray the candy.. only the ghost patterns and leaf..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2008, 11:28 PM~11531833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos car?


----------



## sic713

elsicko...
still under construction..


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11553032
> *some new..
> and some old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that blue one came out gangster!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

i like the blue one too uffin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11553058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt spray the candy.. only the ghost patterns and leaf..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 07:56 PM~11553071
> *elsicko...
> still under construction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOWS EL SICKO MAYNE.........................


----------



## BIGSPOOK

ttt for the little homie doing big things


----------



## regal ryda

Ay you doin aight down there homie :wave: :420:


----------



## montemanls

cool talking to u homie watch out for them hurricanes i told u ,u need to come out to cali and leave them hurricanes behind.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 16 2008, 01:58 PM~11617535
> *cool talking to u homie watch out for them hurricanes i told u ,u need to come out to cali and leave them hurricanes behind.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

whats up sic. i hope your shop did not get to messed up.


----------



## regal ryda

talked to the homie last night, he's doin ok just no power so soon as he gets it hell be back in bizness :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 18 2008, 05:55 AM~11633420
> *talked to the homie last night, he's doin ok just no power so soon as he gets it hell be back in bizness  :thumbsup:
> *


SWEET ................


----------



## regal ryda

HAD TO CHECK ON MY BOI......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki+Sep 11 2008, 05:55 AM~11574596-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOWS EL SICKO MAYNE.........................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cool.. had it parked in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 09:19 AM~11605770
> *ttt for the little homie doing big things
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 16 2008, 05:55 AM~11614244
> *Ay you doin aight down there homie  :wave:  :420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea im good.. still no power..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2008, 01:58 PM~11617535
> *cool talking to u homie watch out for them hurricanes i told u ,u need to come out to cali and leave them hurricanes behind.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: i wish i could
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11627667
> *whats up sic. i hope your shop did not get to messed up.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shop is cool.. no problems there..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Sep 18 2008, 05:55 AM~11633420
> *talked to the homie last night, he's doin ok just no power so soon as he gets it hell be back in bizness  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for da call homie..


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2008, 12:37 PM~11651112
> *its cool.. had it parked in the garage
> 
> :biggrin:
> yea im good.. still no power..
> :biggrin: i wish i could
> 
> shop is cool.. no problems there..
> thanks for da call homie..
> *



good to know everything is ok ive been there many times no power no ac ect fucking hurricanes we got direct hit over here 3 times in 2 years


----------



## DJLATIN

picking up for some sic skills on them. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2008, 09:37 AM~11651112
> *thanks for da call homie..
> *


no prob homie thats what we do


----------



## Drop'em

THANKS TO SIC AND WOLIFE'S AIRBRUSHING IN BAYTOWN:


----------



## sic713

mayne


----------



## AuggieStyle

glad to see you are o.k.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2008, 10:21 AM~11695798
> *mayne
> *


i got a bus ticket 2 cali 4 U


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 25 2008, 02:47 PM~11698592
> *i got a bus ticket 2 cali 4 U
> *


***** said bus :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm almost redy for ya too so i hope yall get back on track soon down there


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

whats up sic.. got a few more ideas for my car. will hit you up tomorrow


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11701757
> ****** said bus  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm almost redy for ya too so i hope yall get back on track soon down there
> *


figure of speech ,ill have a limo pick him up if i want to.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2008, 11:21 AM~11695798
> *mayne
> *


hey sic wut do you charge to do leafing do you have color leafing too


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle+Sep 25 2008, 01:38 PM~11697870-->
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you are o.k.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by regal [email protected] 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11701757
> ****** said bus  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm almost redy for ya too so i hope yall get back on track soon down there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool.. im ready when you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:57 PM~11702123
> *whats up sic..  got a few more ideas for my car.  will hit you up tomorrow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 10:38 PM~11703198
> *figure of speech ,ill have a limo pick him up if i want to.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o yea.. wow..
> i dunno if i could be gone for long.. ill get home sick.. lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 25 2008, 10:47 PM~11703297
> *hey sic wut do you charge to do leafing do you have color leafing too
> *


depends.. how much u want done..
and yes i do color


----------



## montemanls

what up big sic


----------



## sic713

whats good.. thanks for the props


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 10:52 PM~11553032
> *some new..
> and some old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow, you're starting to get good at this.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 04:54 PM~11659119
> *THANKS TO SIC AND WOLIFE'S AIRBRUSHING IN BAYTOWN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## cali rydah

bump for darkness


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 10:28 PM~7245258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fucked it up
> *



nice pinstriping any tips for a beginner 

what brushes u use?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Sep 26 2008, 08:39 PM~11711351
> *nice pinstriping any tips for a beginner
> 
> what brushes u use?
> *


hes better now


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

kool ill hit you up when i get my car painted


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11711359
> *hes better now
> *



i like his work ive seen the shit fa real but yeah i am learning to pinstripe and i have a 00 mack brush and a 000 mack brush and i use one shot paint any tips on what brushes i shuld get or what i should buy


----------



## Str8crazy80

keep it up mane lovin the work


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Sep 25 2008, 01:38 PM~11697870
> *glad to see you are o.k.
> *


X2...................


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Sep 26 2008, 08:47 PM~11711413
> *i like his work ive seen the shit fa real but yeah i am learning to pinstripe and i have a 00 mack brush and a 000 mack brush and i use one shot paint any tips on what brushes i shuld get or what i should buy
> *


yea i watched him get down on a few cars... he jus farts too much :uh:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11717267
> *yea i watched him get down on a few cars... he jus farts too much  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2008, 07:46 PM~11723226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: and his gay ass lifts his leg when he does it :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2008, 07:48 PM~11723245
> *:biggrin: and his gay ass lifts his leg when he does it  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

a sic you got any left over flake i can buy :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 1 2008, 09:57 AM~11748713
> *a sic you got any left over flake i can buy :0
> *


i have a lil more then half a jar silver micro flake. 
25$


----------



## BIGSPOOK

let me know if you wanna see a pic


----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## sic713

hi whores


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

WHATS up sic.


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 3 2008, 08:28 PM~11774265
> *WHATS up sic.
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

ttt


----------



## montemanls

what up big sic :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2008, 07:25 PM~11710810
> *looking good
> *



Thanks Boiler


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11798367
> *Thanks Boiler
> *


IN YOUR AZZ PUTO...............


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11773879
> *hi whores
> *


HI HOE HI HOE,ON THE FIELDS WE GO................


----------



## elspock84

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602

FOUND THIS IN THE HOUSTON TOPIC :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:47 PM~11833478
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602
> 
> FOUND THIS IN THE HOUSTON TOPIC  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


QUE VATO................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

DAMN MAD PROPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you doing alot of rawwwww as work


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 13 2008, 09:27 AM~11848770
> *DAMN MAD PROPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you doing alot of rawwwww ass work
> *


u seen the video... he is used to raw ass :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 26 2008, 08:42 PM~11711370
> *kool ill hit you up when i get my car painted
> *


i want sic to do the roof of my 64 so maybe we can work it in that he does em both at the same time i rekon were gunna be ready about the same time


----------



## sic713

we can work something out


----------



## sic713




----------



## Dolle

new paint looks good


----------



## lowchevy1989

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 01:08 PM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cali rydah

gettin better purple boy


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sic that looks tight big dog


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Throw some red lips on the rims :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

im geeting new rims..
probaly black dish and hub.. red spokes and chrome nips..
im a leaf em up with candy red..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 09:18 AM~11950725
> *im geeting new rims..
> probaly black dish and hub.. red spokes and chrome nips..
> im a leaf em up with candy red..
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 11:18 AM~11950725
> *im geeting new rims..
> probaly black dish and hub.. red spokes and chrome nips..
> im a leaf em up with candy red..
> *


baller


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One pic :angry: did you run out of film?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 24 2008, 12:44 PM~11963640
> *One pic :angry: did you run out of film?
> *


no.. but ill be posting more soon once i finish the paint..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 08:22 PM~11967486
> *no.. but ill be posting more soon once i finish the paint..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD SICK :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## curbserver78

what up homie :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sic713

just chillin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

whats up sic. any more projects you doing? also see you at the los mag show


----------



## montemanls

WHAT UP SIC


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Oct 27 2008, 02:55 PM~11986254-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up sic. any more projects you doing?  also see you at the los mag show
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i got a show car/hopper 62 impala in the works..
> we call it bfi.. cause its the shit...
> <!--QuoteBegin-montemanls_@Oct 27 2008, 07:41 PM~11989446
> *WHAT UP SIC
> *


chillin.. doing this lil insurance job to pay da bills..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 08:20 AM~11993517
> *yea i got a show car/hopper 62 impala in the works..
> we call it bfi.. cause its the shit...
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## sic713

you already know...we building lowriders over here...
come through.. we need some extra grinders on this frame..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 11:29 AM~11995282
> *you already know...we building lowriders over here...
> come through.. we need some extra grinders on this frame..
> *


not today.... :0


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 01:08 PM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck man, I liked it before, but that is bad as hell!


----------



## Costanza

hotnezz


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2008, 04:46 PM~11920977
> *i want sic to do the roof of my 64 so maybe we can work it in that he does em both at the same time i rekon were gunna be ready about the same time
> *


is your 64 gonna be ready for easter sunday


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 28 2008, 03:14 PM~11997379-->
> 
> 
> 
> not today.... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Oct 28 2008, 11:11 PM~12002496
> *fuck man, I liked it before, but that is bad as hell!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2008, 10:21 AM~12005543
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


stop callin me so early fool :0


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
looks real nice uffin:


----------



## excalibur

like I said, I liked it before, but the flake and the new design with the leafing is a whole lot cleaner looking. it just looks really balanced now. good choice man.


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11929053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86

PM SENT


----------



## cali rydah

be ready in the mornin darkness


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 29 2008, 01:07 AM~12002904
> *is your 64 gonna be ready for easter sunday
> *


possibly its just cash at the end of the day is yours gunna be done


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2008, 02:31 PM~12027538
> *possibly its just cash at the end of the day is yours gunna be done
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 29 2008, 11:10 AM~12005999-->
> 
> 
> 
> stop callin me so early fool  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast [email protected] 29 2008, 05:41 PM~12009436
> *:0
> looks real nice uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 07:48 PM~12010590
> *like I said, I liked it before, but the flake and the new design with the leafing is a whole lot cleaner looking. it just looks really balanced now.  good choice man.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: still more to come
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12011145
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Oct 30 2008, 01:43 PM~12017071
> *be ready in the mornin darkness
> *


ol you live to far so im not gunna come pick you up lookin ass *****


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2008, 03:04 PM~12034271
> *ol you live to far so im not gunna come pick you up lookin ass *****
> *


sorry ***** i fell asleep so many times..but its a done deal now its time for u to get to work :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2008, 03:31 PM~12027538
> *possibly its just cash at the end of the day is yours gunna be done
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

ttt


----------



## excalibur

I hope you still do bikes too sic! you just keep getting better and better.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2008, 08:12 PM~11475416
> *my dumb dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sickness..... :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2008, 08:57 PM~12036133
> *sorry ***** i fell asleep so many times..but its a done deal now its time for u to get to work :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

WHAT UP SIC KEEP GOOD TO SEE U BACK UP.


----------



## FlipFlopBox

i like when u post the pics of all the taping and shit it gives me good ideas and cant wait to mess with my car and try to start doing patterns and shit keep it up homie!


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass

whats up sic. you ready for the show


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 19 2008, 08:47 PM~12206173
> *whats up sic. you ready for the show
> *


hell no


----------



## 96_impalass

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2008, 11:25 PM~12207379
> *hell no
> *


why not big dog


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 19 2008, 10:27 PM~12207410
> *why not big dog
> *


still need to wire up my set up..paint my belly.. clean my interior..buff car


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## sic713

im back bitches
new cards for o8-09


----------



## sic713

the latest..


----------



## degre576

damn it dude, you have been getting down.


----------



## sic713

yes sir!


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 09:04 PM~12232029
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice work thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

come up to milwaukee and spray down my 64 galaxie vert!


----------



## sic713

fly me out there.


----------



## touchdowntodd

might have to take u up on that homie... 

i got this car that needs paint and pattern!


----------



## grandson

that towncar is offical man looking crazy!

your gonna finish the trunk rite? :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass

looking good sic.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Nov 25 2008, 10:44 AM~12253543-->
> 
> 
> 
> might have to take u up on that homie...
> 
> i got this car that needs paint and pattern!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im down.. number in my sig..
> <!--QuoteBegin-grandson_@Nov 25 2008, 10:56 AM~12253654
> *that towncar is offical man looking crazy!
> 
> your gonna finish the trunk rite?  :uh:
> *


yea we gunna do the hood.. and im a pinstripe the trunk..
ill talk him into putting patterns on there to.


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## montemanls

HAPPY THANKSGIVING SIC 2 U AND UR FAMILY


----------



## sic713

same here homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 07:04 PM~12232029
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats real nice work. where you located in H.TOWN


----------



## sic713

sure am.. but im willing to fly..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 05:18 PM~12255876
> *im down.. number in my sig..
> 
> yea we gunna do the hood.. and im a pinstripe the trunk..
> ill talk him into putting patterns on there to.
> *


Yea you need to the trunk looks way to plain compaired to the rest of the car.


----------



## thecandyman

THIS MANS GOT SOME SKILLLLLLZZZZZ!!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2008, 12:48 AM~12217362
> *im back bitches
> new cards for o8-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: awreadyyy


----------



## BIG_LOS

do my glasshouse foo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

do what to it??


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 28 2008, 09:53 PM~12284455
> *THIS MANS GOT SOME SKILLLLLLZZZZZ!!
> *


from the man himself :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 PM~12307397
> *do what to it??
> *


patterns.but i got to paint it first.dont know if i want to do all red or keep it white


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 2 2008, 02:47 PM~12314273
> *patterns.but i got to paint it first.dont know if i want to do all red or keep it white
> *


yea.. i like the white with the red guts...
let me know when your ready..


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 07:19 PM~12315943
> *yea.. i like the white with the red guts...
> let me know when your ready..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## thecandyman

WHEN ARE YOU GONNA COME TO THE SHOP AND SCHOOL ME ON PINSTRIPING AND GOLD LEAFING?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 10:11 PM~12330367
> *WHEN ARE YOU GONNA COME TO THE SHOP AND SCHOOL ME ON PINSTRIPING AND GOLD LEAFING?
> *


lol.. bring me out there..we can do a project together..


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 01:46 AM~12331755
> *lol.. bring me out there..we can do a project together..
> *


My car can be the project :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## midwestcoast

hey cuz just wanna say keep up the good work i lve to seeyoung cats doing their thing!


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 05:07 PM~12338298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2008, 04:28 PM~11404878
> *:0
> *


I always wondered what a "Wildstyle B Boy Artist" could do to a car..... Crazy!


----------



## montemanls




----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 12:46 AM~12331755
> *lol.. bring me out there..we can do a project together..
> *


I'LL SEND MY COMPANY JET TO PICK YOU UP ,OH MY BAD, IT NEEDS A STARTER I'LL HAVE TO SEND MY COMPANY BUS. YOU KNOW THE ONE WITH THE DOG ON IT. LOL.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO.

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 12 2008, 07:58 PM~12416359
> *I'LL SEND MY COMPANY JET TO  PICK YOU UP ,OH MY BAD, IT NEEDS A STARTER I'LL HAVE TO SEND MY COMPANY BUS. YOU KNOW THE ONE WITH THE DOG ON IT. LOL.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO.
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


hey buses dont bother me.. ill be sleep most the way... :biggrin: 
im serious about us teaming up on a lil project..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2008, 08:19 PM~12416511
> *hey buses dont bother me.. ill be sleep most the way... :biggrin:
> im serious about us teaming up on a lil project..
> *


how bout u and ur mom team up on deezzz nutttzzzz


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2008, 08:20 PM~12416518
> *how bout u and ur mom team up on deezzz nutttzzzz
> *


umm no...
how about you and your wife team up on devious's stank nutts


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2008, 08:32 PM~12416580
> *umm no...
> how about you and your wife team up on devious's stank nutts
> *


 :uh: uh no bitch...


----------



## montemanls

WHAT UP SIC


----------



## sic713

just here relaxin..
whats goin on your side?


----------



## sic713

im a steal your sig... i likes, but it is true


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2008, 09:19 PM~12416962
> *just here relaxin..
> whats goin on your side?
> *


IM SPENDING TIME WITH MY KIDS AND WIFE 2NITE AND PLAYING ON THE COMP AND DRINKING TRINO BEER.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 12 2008, 09:29 PM~12417066
> *IM SPENDING TIME WITH MY KIDS AND WIFE 2NITE AND PLAYING ON THE COMP AND DRINKING TRINO BEER.
> *


cool cool..inm just here waiting on a special friend.. playin on the comp too..
she need to hurry up.. lol


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2008, 08:19 PM~12416511
> *hey buses dont bother me.. ill be sleep most the way... :biggrin:
> im serious about us teaming up on a lil project..
> *


THEN LETS DO! THIS I HAVE A FEW PROJECTS THAT COULD USE YOUR ASSISTANCE.
HIT ME UP .


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 12 2008, 10:11 PM~12417534
> *THEN LETS DO! THIS I HAVE A FEW PROJECTS THAT COULD USE YOUR ASSISTANCE.
> HIT ME UP .
> *


pm me your number.. cause i dont have it saved


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 12 2008, 10:11 PM~12417534
> *THEN LETS DO! THIS I HAVE A FEW PROJECTS THAT COULD USE YOUR ASSISTANCE.
> HIT ME UP .
> *


 :0 now sic's price is gonna go up....


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 12 2008, 11:11 PM~12417534
> *THEN LETS DO! THIS I HAVE A FEW PROJECTS THAT COULD USE YOUR ASSISTANCE.
> HIT ME UP .
> *


 :0


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2008, 12:20 AM~12416979
> *im a steal your sig... i likes, but it is true
> *




x5000000000000000000000000 truer words have never been spoken!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 04:39 PM~12422235
> *:0 now sic's price is gonna go up....
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2008, 08:48 PM~12307397
> *do what to it??
> *


LIKETHEMOLDAYZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 12:10 AM~12425059
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 214RIDERZ

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SIC LOOKEN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 10:04 PM~12232029
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that bitch is clean


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 06:03 PM~12428593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In the top right corner of the last pic looks like a big dent in the panel...


----------



## sic713

it is.. i think he buckled it or something.. i have no clue wtf happened.. lol


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:11 PM~9384889
> *club hopper..
> did it in about 2 hrs..
> so its not perfect, but looks good..
> ill get more pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Dec 17 2008, 08:03 PM~12460019
> *DO YOU HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS :biggrin:
> *


sure dont..
those are the only ones..


----------



## atxpinky

what up SIC


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2008, 08:19 PM~12460213
> *sure dont..
> those are the only ones..
> *


 DO YOU HAVE PICS OF CARS YOU PAINTED............''BLACK'' WITH GRAFIXS???? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:48 PM~12217362
> *im back bitches
> new cards for o8-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








Looking good , lookin good ,,,,,,,,, Who does these sort of graffix & stuff for making flyers & that ????


I been looking for people around my area for years but everyone is OLD & out of touch with the new wave of shit coming out ..................... I fuckin hate living in such a shit hole area with nothing 


LMK will ya & keep up the strong quality workmanship , BOB_T


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by atxpinky+Dec 17 2008, 10:22 PM~12461779-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up SIC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up.. i see you gettin it all together.. locked up..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OSO [email protected] 17 2008, 11:05 PM~12462253
> * DO YOU HAVE PICS OF CARS YOU PAINTED............''BLACK''  WITH GRAFIXS???? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.. i havent done many blk cars..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlueBerry_@Dec 17 2008, 11:21 PM~12462409
> *Looking good , lookin good ,,,,,,,,, Who does these sort of graffix & stuff for making flyers & that ????
> I been looking for people around my area for years but everyone is OLD & out of touch with the new wave of shit coming out .....................  I fuckin hate living in such a shit hole area with nothing
> LMK will ya & keep up the strong quality workmanship , BOB_T
> *


thanks..

hit up strange.. hes on here... if ypu ant find him let me know..


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE ITS GETTING CLOSE TO THAT TIME TO GET DOWN THERE CANT WAIT BRO


----------



## sic713

shit i cant wait either.. shit is slow right now too. need some damn work..


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA WAIT TIL AFTER NEW YEARS WERE GONNA SET UP SOME WORK HOMIE FOR SURE MIGHT EVEN BRING MROE THEN ONE CAR DOWN THERE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 02:32 PM~12490734
> *YEA WAIT TIL AFTER NEW YEARS WERE GONNA SET UP SOME WORK HOMIE FOR SURE MIGHT EVEN BRING MROE THEN ONE CAR DOWN THERE
> *


sounds good to me homie...
get my name out there.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

SHIT IF U HOOK UP SOME GOOD DEALS IM HAVE TO START SENDING PEOPLE TO U FORM UP HERE IN DALLAS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 11:25 PM~12495740
> *SHIT IF U HOOK UP SOME GOOD DEALS IM HAVE TO START SENDING PEOPLE TO U FORM UP HERE IN DALLAS
> *


oh yea.. once they see your ride.. they gon wanna come.. hno:
i hope..  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

>





>





>













[/quote]




>





> the new shop..
> not mines.. but where ill be doing all da work for now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and panky


----------



## sic713

new shit...
sealed


----------



## sic713




----------



## youcantfademe

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

SIC doin tha damn thang!!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## zfelix

wat up big sic flames look nice u gonna add any candy over it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 26 2008, 06:57 PM~12532855
> *wat up big sic flames look nice u gonna add any candy over it
> *


sup homie.. im add some candy purple tips.. maybe few skulls here and there.. 
but im a do a second layer of flames in mettalic purple, with lime green pinstripes..


----------



## 214RIDERZ

LOOKS GOOD SIC HOW WAS UR HOLIDAYS HOMIE


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 06:06 PM~12532914
> *sup homie.. im add some candy purple tips.. maybe few skulls here and there..
> but im a do a second layer of flames in mettalic purple, with lime green pinstripes..
> *



sounds good!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 26 2008, 11:04 PM~12534727
> *LOOKS GOOD SIC HOW WAS UR HOLIDAYS HOMIE
> *


thanks..
it was ok.. didnt feel like christmas.. just another day to me.. chilled with moms for a few and rode off to shop to put in some work


----------



## 214RIDERZ

YEA I FEEL U THERE BEEN BROKE WIHT THE KIDS IN IT DIDNT FEEL RIGHT THIS YEAR JSUT ANOTHER YEAR TIME IS GETTIGN CLOSE HOMIE


----------



## sic713

yea i get you.. i beleive i got a ride coming in from austin on the 5th of jan.. so prob after him i got you.. ill let you know.


----------



## Emperor Goofy

lookin good Darkness


----------



## sic713




----------



## 214RIDERZ

THATS LOOKING GOOD DO SOME FADE AWAYS LOOKS BAD ASS SIC


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 27 2008, 08:55 PM~12540143
> *THATS LOOKING GOOD DO SOME FADE AWAYS LOOKS BAD ASS SIC
> *


thanks.. im a do some candy tips on the silver flames.. and lime green pinstripes...i need to clear this shit monday.


----------



## H town_caddyking

my brothers golf car looking sic! we should have one or two more headed your way!


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2008, 07:54 PM~12545611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats hot schit homie keep it up!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

THAT LOOKS HELLA CLEAN HOMIE TOO BAD UR NOT IN DALLAS I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE HERE WHO WANT PAINT JOBS :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

those flames look dope dopey.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548843-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT LOOKS HELLA CLEAN HOMIE TOO BAD UR NOT IN DALLAS I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE HERE WHO WANT PAINT JOBS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can always come visit for a month and throw down some work.. lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2008, 11:49 PM~12549201
> *those flames look dope dopey.
> *


:biggrin:

thanks.. i hate masking off flames.. i felt bad for you with that one pic you posted..


----------



## hotstuff5964

i love taping flames, anytime i have some fine line in my hands im happy :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

cleared


----------



## majikmike0118

:worship: :worship: :worship: came out nice homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC

what gun you use to shoot the flake.


----------



## sic713

regular plain jane gun with a 1.8 tip


----------



## Vortec350

r u going to tex mex


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Vortec350_@Jan 1 2009, 02:15 PM~12577542
> *r u going to tex mex
> *


im a try.. wont go unless i have a new motor for my car..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:29 PM~12578241
> *im a try.. wont go unless i have a new motor for my car..
> *


 :uh: truck.....


----------



## sic713

car truck


----------



## Vortec350

will u pinstripe my truck if u go


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Vortec350_@Jan 4 2009, 06:01 PM~12604427
> *will u  pinstripe my truck if u go
> *


i can if i go.. where you from..
you could just brig it down here to me


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Sic painting @ Rollerz Only Show










Finished Product


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:
thanks homie..


----------



## 214RIDERZ

HEY ELTS GET THIS PARTY STARTED GOT 3 RIDES READY FOR U TO PAINT UP HERE WHATS UP


----------



## sic713

brinf em down here homie.. i got room for em..
i dont have a truck to get up there with all my shit..


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 PM~12630020
> *brinf em down here homie.. i got room for em..
> i dont have a truck to get up there with all my shit..
> *


WUT UP SIC!!!! CHITS LOOKIN GOOD, GLAD TO SEE YOUR STAYING BUSY!!!! MUCH RESPECT!!!


----------



## sic713

thanks homie


----------



## montemanls

WHAT UP SIC


----------



## sic713

chillin.. takin a break.. been a long week


----------



## sic713




----------



## Vortec350

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 10:26 PM~12606261
> *i can if i go.. where you from..
> you could just brig it down here to me
> *


im actually from mcallen near the texas mexico border.... ill be going up that weekend for the show


----------



## sic713

cool..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2009, 09:56 PM~12666015
> *cool..
> *


say *** not a baller, but how much to fix the rust problem on my 4 door? but just the doors for now :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2009, 08:59 PM~12666035
> *say *** not a baller, but how much to fix the rust problem on my 4 door? but just the doors for now :happysad:
> *


 pics of how bad it really is?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 12:21 AM~12667267
> *pics of how bad it really is?
> *


 dont have a cam, i was thinking you can swing by to see it. maybe golf sz on 3 out of 4 and a big pieces on the driver, but that only because it has a big dent


----------



## sic713

alright


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2009, 11:29 PM~12649072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FOOL LOOKS LIKE HE NEEDS TO TAKE A SH!T...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## 214RIDERZ

WHAT UP SIC WE ALMSOT READY HOMIE


----------



## sic713

whats up.. i got 2 rides coming this week.. so after those we can do this


----------



## cali rydah

i need u to finish the bumper on L.A. Magnum call me asap..im leaving for cali and need it done b4 i go...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2009, 05:12 PM~12694544
> *i need u to finish the bumper on L.A. Magnum call me asap..im leaving for cali and need it done b4 i go...
> *


what you mean finish.. i never started..call me


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2009, 08:31 PM~12696445
> *what you mean finish..  i never started..call me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

hahha.. puta


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

_*T T T*_


----------



## sic713

started a new project for the wego tour... street car.. its a monte..
ill post pics tommorow.. its in body work stage right now..

and i picked up some of that ppg delta clear for it too..
we will see how it goes..

midnight blue, with blue and silver patterns.. i got free boogie on this one.. so we will see what the outcome may be!


----------



## sic713

just some plain ol fun body work.. mothing interesting here..




















new project.. patterns and leaf..
joe, pres. of ro gulf coast


----------



## sic713

so yea, sic went a lil simple this time.. peep it.. more to come..


----------



## hotstuff5964

that was quick, looks killer, killer


----------



## sic713

full day of work, plus im sick, so i was moving slow .. i feel like crap..
i think im a add a lil more patterns to it.. might come up with some more ideals with a fresh rested brain..


----------



## degre576

damn it sick, looks good.


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Almost there !


----------



## sic713

I SEE YOU..
BITCH GON BE SUPER CLEAN WITH ALL THE NEW SHIT YOUR BUYING..

AYE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN.. WE OPEN A NEW HYDRAULIC SHOP.. LET USE PUT IN A CLEAN SETUP TO MATCH THE OUTSIDE..


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 10:23 PM~12788682
> *so yea, sic went a lil simple this time.. peep it.. more to come..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

nice work sic


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 08:03 PM~12804725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homeboy joe gonna be happy with that :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 08:03 PM~12804725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work homie


----------



## sic713

YEA THAT SNEAKY ***** CAME BY.. I WAS IN THE BOOTH SPRAYING, WHILE HE WAS OUTSIDE PEEPIN...


----------



## streetshow

ttt


----------



## degre576

looking good sic :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## sic713

my paint job on the bumper


















bye bye bumper...
believe it or not.. i think this one is getting a new paint job


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 08:04 PM~12811951
> *my paint job on the bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye bye bumper...
> believe it or not.. i think this one is getting a new paint job
> *


Yeah I think so since he said our cars look to much alike ! LOL :nono:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 08:03 PM~12804725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I wish my cutty got to chill in a paint booth !! Lucky cutty !! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Jan 26 2009, 03:28 PM~12820078-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think so since he said our cars look to much alike ! LOL :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. he wants a new body, and wants a candy now.
> flashier...
> 
> yall fuckers the ones who like blue.. lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-duceoutdaroof_@Jan 26 2009, 03:31 PM~12820098
> *Damn I wish my cutty got to chill in a paint booth !! Lucky cutty !!  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. shit this booth is dirty.. they never use it, i mean never...


----------



## sic713

hate that damn gun..
im a go buy me a iwata tommorow



























work shoes


----------



## mrchavez

im saving my moneys to get some of them fancy well known patterns...


----------



## youcantfademe

IWATAS ARE THE SHIT...... i had one a while back best damn money i ever spent....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 26 2009, 04:19 PM~12820507-->
> 
> 
> 
> im  saving  my  moneys to  get  some  of  them  fancy  well  known  patterns...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yay!
> 
> im, hoping its from me.... lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Jan 26 2009, 04:20 PM~12820514
> *IWATAS ARE THE SHIT...... i had one a while back best damn money i ever spent....
> *


yea im getting it for 400 bucks..


----------



## youcantfademe

ima get at you about that bike frame in a few weeks , im waiting on the tax return.... did that price include polishig it out too....???


----------



## sic713

i dont even remember the price.. but yea ill polish it out if it needs it


----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

i have an iwata, them fukkers spray out badass. other thing i like is that they dont need a ton of cfm's like the satas do.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

I USED A IWATA W-400 FOR ABOUT 7 YEARS, NEVER REBUILT AND STILL USE IT TO THIS DAY TO CLEAR WITH. JUST GOT THIS ABOUT THREE WEEKS AGO.







IWATA LPH-400-LVB. :biggrin: SPRAYS ALMOST 12" PATTERN AT LESS THAN 6" AWAY. SATA IS GOOD, BUT IMO OVERPRICED.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 26 2009, 06:05 PM~12821510
> *I USED A IWATA W-400 FOR ABOUT 7 YEARS, NEVER REBUILT AND STILL USE IT TO THIS DAY TO CLEAR WITH. JUST GOT THIS ABOUT THREE WEEKS AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWATA LPH-400-LVB. :biggrin: SPRAYS ALMOST 12" PATTERN AT LESS THAN 6" AWAY. SATA IS GOOD, BUT IMO OVERPRICED.
> *


thats the one im getting...
its nice and light weight too.

600 dollars for a gun is out my range..


----------



## Forgiven 63

theres a " Iwata 1.4 hvlp with a regulator " here in town for $100 

would that help you? I could pick it up for you


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 08:24 PM~12823095
> *theres a  " Iwata 1.4 hvlp with a regulator " here in town for $100
> 
> would that help you?  I could pick it up for you
> *


yea.. is it brand new??

i want something new..
thats freakin cheap


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 10:38 PM~12823307
> *yea.. is it brand new??
> 
> i want something new..
> thats freakin cheap
> *


paint gun


----------



## FlipFlopBox

damn homie u got me wanting to go out and put some patterns on my car sitting in the snow right now!!!!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 26 2009, 03:28 PM~12820078
> *Yeah I think so since he said our cars look to much alike ! LOL :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> yall fuckers the ones who like blue.. lol
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , that black cutty looking real good way


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 26 2009, 09:06 PM~12823702
> *damn homie u got me wanting to go out and put some patterns on my car sitting in the snow right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need my windows.....


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 05:11 PM~12820438
> *lol.. he wants a new body, and wants a candy now.
> flashier...
> 
> yall fuckers the ones who like blue.. lol
> lol.. shit this booth is dirty.. they never use it, i mean never...
> *


Its all good !! Both cuttys still look good ....They are like brothers from a different mother !! LOL :biggrin: 

I need to holla at you about something.PM sent


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 26 2009, 06:05 PM~12821510
> *I USED A IWATA W-400 FOR ABOUT 7 YEARS, NEVER REBUILT AND STILL USE IT TO THIS DAY TO CLEAR WITH. JUST GOT THIS ABOUT THREE WEEKS AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IWATA LPH-400-LVB. :biggrin: SPRAYS ALMOST 12" PATTERN AT LESS THAN 6" AWAY. SATA IS GOOD, BUT IMO OVERPRICED.
> *


MY PAINT SUPPLIER CHARGED ME $350 FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sprayed mine yesterday..
love it..
i paid 440 for it..


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 08:00 PM~12804709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Monte85

> just some plain ol fun body work.. mothing interesting here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there homeboy you have not meet me but Jon took this monte to you,thats baby right there.Jon said you do some good paint work........Just curious what you had in mind for the monte because Teresa and Jon told me its gonna be a surprise.Also saw some of the pics of your work,you do some kick ass work homie.Oh by the way my name is Manuel from S.A. and i do bad ass motor work.........


----------



## sic713

> just some plain ol fun body work.. mothing interesting here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there homeboy you have not meet me but Jon took this monte to you,thats baby right there.Jon said you do some good paint work........Just curious what you had in mind for the monte because Teresa and Jon told me its gonna be a surprise.Also saw some of the pics of your work,you do some kick ass work homie.Oh by the way my name is Manuel from S.A. and i do bad ass motor work.........
> 
> 
> 
> whats up homie.. lol its a surprise.. midnight blue is the main color.. its a dark ass blue.. prob look black at night..
> 
> but youll have fully patterned car and leafed up with some pinstripes..
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

more..
dont mind the back rim, its a spare

















:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 09:55 PM~12842370
> *more..
> dont mind the back rim, its a spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## cooneyb81

that black cutty looks good darkass


----------



## 96_impalass

paint jobs look good.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn big balla paintin rollerz rides now :0 looks good sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2009, 05:59 PM~12852573
> *damn big balla paintin rollerz rides now :0  looks good sic
> *


lol.. you the baller.. im just tryin to come up..


----------



## 2SHORT

VERY SWEET PAINTS


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 09:55 PM~12842370
> *more..
> dont mind the back rim, its a spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good !! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 26 2009, 05:19 PM~12820507
> *im  saving  my  moneys to  get  some  of  them  fancy  well  known  patterns...
> *



You aint gotta save your money...just do it... :biggrin: ...this one of my boys Sic from down here...bet ya can do something to this :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 31 2009, 12:04 AM~12864804
> *You aint gotta save your money...just do it... :biggrin: ...this one of my boys Sic from down here...bet ya can do something to this :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that ride.. clean...
oh yea, i see some pearls for this one.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 PM~12852844
> *lol.. you the baller.. im just tryin to come up..
> *


your on your way,keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff58/ti...a2291fe4b-1.jpg[/img]

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> yay!
> 
> im, hoping its from me.... lol
> 
> THATS THA GAME PLAN.....


----------



## sic713

cool


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 08:55 PM~12842370
> *more..
> dont mind the back rim, its a spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

bad ass work homie what you charge to pattern a roof


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Feb 1 2009, 01:07 AM~12872400
> *bad ass work homie what you charge to pattern a roof
> *


what type of car??
kandy patterns or just some base and pearls??


----------



## TRAVIESO87

64 impala it'll be based already just some nice pearl patterns the car is gonna be the same color you can check it out on my profile oh yeah some striping and leafing also i like the varigated gold leaf


----------



## sic713

ttl


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2009, 07:29 PM~12885257
> *ttl
> *


Did you get the info on that bumper and fender?


----------



## sic713

great remeinder.. remind me tomorrow during the day


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2009, 07:40 PM~12885347
> *great remeinder.. remind me tomorrow during the day
> *


 :buttkick: Write your self a note on the kool aid pitcher because I know you don't leave the house in the morning without looking at that.


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## sic713

pics









took her to the chop shop

















jams


----------



## sic713




----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## atxpinky

[/quote]


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## hotstuff5964

both them shits are looking hella good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12920605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn big dog looking good.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 10:11 PM~12920644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 09:11 PM~12920644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## sic713




----------



## tx regulater 254

did you ever notsh the elco?


----------



## sic713

nope..
i will once i get a daily..

the notching will take too long to do.. aalot of fab work for the way i want it.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2009, 10:32 PM~12938761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean sic


----------



## sic713

ttl


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookn good sic..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass

she is looking beautiful


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Monte85

hey homie had a question......would it take alot of time to paint the wire wheels that midnight blue that your gonna use on the monte carlo that jon chuck took you.I'm asking just because those wheels are peeling already and would like to have them paint to match the car.i was just wondering,let me know if its possible or if you had another idea.I know you were just doing the car but i thought since were waiting for the hydro set up if you might do the wheels while were waiting.Let me know homie i do appreciate your time and like your kick ass paint work you do.Hit me up when you got time.......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@Feb 11 2009, 01:04 AM~12970573
> *hey homie had a question......would it take alot of time to paint the wire wheels that midnight blue that your gonna use on the monte carlo that jon chuck took you.I'm asking just because those wheels are peeling already and would like to have them paint to match the car.i was just wondering,let me know if its possible or if you had another idea.I know you were just doing the car but i thought since were waiting for the hydro set up if you might do the wheels while were waiting.Let me know homie i do appreciate your time and like your kick ass paint work you do.Hit me up when you got time.......
> *


yea i couold paint the spokes.. but it will the everything in the center.. from the nipples and up.. i cant leave the hub chrome.. and if they are peeling.. might have to get them blasted..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 06:48 PM~12966221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Monte85

So the whole rim will need painting?,because if thats the case thats cool,it does not matter about the crome,if you think painting the whole rim would be the best thing then you think you could do that?Thanks for replying,let me know homie what you can do to them wheels.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 09:48 PM~12966221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: PROPZ


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 06:48 PM~12966221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good pinche way  the hood is killer


----------



## thecandyman

LOOKING GOOD BRO KEeP IT UP!


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## sic713




----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2009, 10:02 PM~12998265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Coming out clean bro !!!!


----------



## sic713

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pi4short

Nice work sic..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry

Im gonna have to stop on by some day, get the hell out of this Frozen tundra & shoot the shit with ya ................ 



Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to paint a car In warm weather ????? Prob have a heat stroke !!! hahaa


----------



## sic713

i love it.. bases dry fast.. good for pattern work


----------



## Forgiven 63

TTT


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2009, 11:16 PM~13064791
> *i love it.. bases dry fast.. good for pattern work
> *


it was in the high 50s the other day,and i tried to use some medium reducer,,, needless to say ive been wiping it back off for 2 days now


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 2 2009, 11:33 AM~13152825
> *it was in the high 50s the other day,and i tried to use some medium reducer,,, needless to say ive been wiping it back off for 2 days now
> *


I just painted some panels yesterday at about 54 with medium reducer came out slick as glass, just have to take it easy on it and let it settle if not its gon be runny everywhere :cheesy:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 2 2009, 12:39 PM~13152888
> *I just painted some panels yesterday at about 54 with medium reducer came out slick as glass, just have to take it easy on it and let it settle if not its gon be runny everywhere :cheesy:
> *


i was trying a candy concentrate, maybe i didnt let it flash long enuff with the sealer,silver base, a few inter coats of flake ? after the third or fourth coat of candy,it was pooling up and running down the jams


----------



## sic713

i use meduim always... i just spray and walk away.. some times i forget to go back


----------



## pink63impala

ya,but it was cold and raining,then it snowed here!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 03:24 PM~13156046
> *i use meduim always... i just spray and walk away.. some times i forget to go back
> *


 :uh: accidentaly or on purpose


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 2 2009, 08:14 PM~13158302
> *:uh: accidentaly or on purpose
> *


accidently..
ill start bullshittin around with other shit..
i dont have patience sometimes.. especially when im excited about the paint job..

so i occupy myself during flash times so i dont run my clear


----------



## EazyE10286

:buttkick:


----------



## montemanls

ttt foe og sic


----------



## southside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## DA_SQUID

sic doesnt listen to the child labor law  :0


----------



## tx regulater 254

sic i told wanna of tito's boys to hola at you bout doin his ride but he went another route i wish he woulda listened it came out ok its just that im pikky! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

its cool.. thats how it goes some times...

then they wish they would of took it to me afterwards..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 09:29 AM~13285102
> *its cool.. thats how it goes some times...
> 
> then they wish they would of took it to me afterwards..
> *



Its the ride i called ya on that one day that needed a lil frame work...he took it to a homeboy down here cause it was easier for him, but he said he wanna get you to stripe it up...


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 15 2009, 10:57 PM~13291609
> *Its the ride i called ya on that one day that needed a lil frame work...he took it to a homeboy down here cause it was easier for him, but he said he wanna get you to stripe it up...
> *


o ok.. i got you.. 
that works for me.. hit me up when hes ready.. give it that sic touch

(sic713)


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 16 2009, 02:55 PM~13296026
> *o ok.. i got you..
> that works for me.. hit me up when hes ready.. give it that sic touch
> 
> (sic713)
> *


will do :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

got a quick question... whats good to remove over spray like say on the chrome door handles, glass, and plastic/rubber? whats out there thats safe to remove that.. thanks


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 08:28 PM~13158496
> *accidently..
> ill start bullshittin around with other shit..
> i dont have patience sometimes.. especially when im excited about the paint job..
> 
> so i occupy myself during flash times so i dont run my clear
> *


thought that was just me :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 22 2009, 12:05 PM~13353467
> *got a quick question... whats good to remove over spray like say on the chrome door handles, glass, and plastic/rubber? whats out there thats safe to remove that.. thanks
> *


wax and grease remover works, but gotta use some elbow grease..
for the windows an razor and soap and water

if over spray is real heavy, i dunno


----------



## degre576

what up sic.


----------



## sic713

hi


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2009, 10:19 PM~13357134
> *wax and grease remover works, but gotta use some elbow grease..
> for the windows an razor and soap and water
> 
> if over spray is real heavy, i dunno
> *


awready.. appreciate it bro


----------



## bigshod




----------



## sic713




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13411360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookin good


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 07:17 PM~13411360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit that is clean................. i want mine done.........


----------



## youcantfademe

sweet.....


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13411360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMNNNNN HOMIEEE!! ANY MORE PICS?!!

LIKE I SAID B4 IMA FLY YOU IN WHEN IM READY FOR PAINT


----------



## ghettodreams

look n good sic :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13411360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's clean


----------



## sic713

ill post up more pics tommorow.. im a ride out to the beach.. ill snap some shots there


----------



## sic713

yesterday gettin washed by some rocker chicks on wheels..


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 22 2009, 03:05 PM~13353467
> *got a quick question... whats good to remove over spray like say on the chrome door handles, glass, and plastic/rubber? whats out there thats safe to remove that.. thanks
> *



fine steel wool pads.


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 07:51 PM~13424698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice sic doin the damn thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it up homie!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monte85

Hey homie staying busy.Just wondering hows the monte carlo coming along,the one jon chuck dropped off.Just asking because i miss my girl.Im tired of driving the wifes car around,its not like driving a g-ride,no what i mean lol.Hit me up with some pics if you cann.Laters.....


----------



## southside customs

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pi4short

ELCO LOOKS GOOD...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 07:17 PM~13411360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 07:17 PM~13411360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good bro!


----------



## degre576

nice vids mayne.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 05:51 PM~13424698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ELCO lookin good.


----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

heres some pics..4 coats of clear..
i still gotta wetsand it down.. 
add another gallon of clear, then buff it.. :angry: :biggrin: 










candy painted chinas.. aint no baller like some













































10 oz of flake.


----------



## sic713

caddilac i did in a day... they just need to wetsand and clear it again before buff..
i didnt do the leaf work.. owner did


----------



## lowlow81

...countdown begins....13 days left....


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Apr 7 2009, 06:41 PM~13511576
> *...countdown begins....13 days left....
> *


yes it does..
if i can get all the body work done by this week.. ill be happy.. so next week will be taping taping taping


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookn good sic......... :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 07:38 PM~13511547
> *heres some pics..4 coats of clear..
> i still gotta wetsand it down..
> add another gallon of clear, then buff it.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candy painted chinas.. aint no baller like some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 oz of flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 
good job!!


----------



## tx regulater 254

lookin good cutty how many batts to the front?


----------



## sic713

cutty??

im runnin 6 to da front


----------



## zfelix

whats up sic


----------



## 1-sik-8

love tha bigbody


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 9 2009, 09:13 AM~13527432
> *whats up sic
> *


sup lil homie


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:41 PM~13511572
> *caddilac i did in a day... they just need to wetsand and clear it again before buff..
> i didnt do the leaf work.. owner did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KING_JAMES

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 08:38 PM~13511547
> *heres some pics..4 coats of clear..
> i still gotta wetsand it down..
> add another gallon of clear, then buff it.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candy painted chinas.. aint no baller like some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 oz of flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man looks good, i need to talk to you about a car that i have and see how much... its a 04..


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:38 PM~13511547
> *heres some pics..4 coats of clear..
> i still gotta wetsand it down..
> add another gallon of clear, then buff it.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man!! hold up, want my next paint like this one :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 03:04 PM~13530353
> *man!! hold up, want my next paint like this one :cheesy:
> *


you already know ill take care of you


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Want to say thanks to the homie southside customs aka sic713 aka darkness for the striping on the console THEY NOT READY FOR ME !!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

our a bad ass bro i like ur work :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH FOR A PEARL WHITE WITH SILVER AND WHITE FLAKE ?????????? I WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE THIS CAR COUPLE POSTS ABOVE MINE


----------



## mrouija

....clock is ticking.....


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 05:51 PM~13424698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow81

*Darkness the clocking is ticking and the bomb is about to blow! Jon will be in Houston next Tuesday to pick up the car! So it better be ready, I believe someone said it's not wise to make the boss lady mad!*


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 09:42 PM~13511590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 13 2009, 01:02 AM~13558902
> *HOW MUCH FOR A PEARL WHITE WITH SILVER AND WHITE FLAKE ?????????? I WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE THIS CAR COUPLE POSTS ABOVE MINE
> *


silver and white flake will kill a pearl paint job..

and i have no clue what white flake looks like


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Apr 13 2009, 08:44 AM~13560119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ....clock is ticking.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no rushing..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlow81_@Apr 14 2009, 11:09 AM~13572771
> *Darkness the clocking is ticking and the bomb is about to blow! Jon will be in Houston next Tuesday to pick up the car! So it better be ready, I believe someone said it's not wise to make the boss lady mad!
> *


lol.. boss lady will be pleased.. but this hood is bad.. it needs alot of body work..
half the car is ready for paint.. but i dont wanna spray it yet.. until i satisfied with the hood..

by next tuesday ill be shooting patterns or clearing it.. 
didnt realized how bad it was until i primered it and blocked it down..


----------



## lowlow81

Ok well I will be content as long as I can get some progression pictures ASAP, I feel bad, that's my cousins car and him and his wife are stuck with one car until they get it back. Not to mention the fact that we would like to get to all the shows on the tour!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Apr 15 2009, 02:24 PM~13585602
> *Ok well I will be content as long as I can get some progression pictures ASAP, I feel bad, that's my cousins car and him and his wife are stuck with one car until they get it back.  Not to mention the fact that we would like to get to all the shows on the tour!
> *


more cars, more flags, more fun :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Apr 15 2009, 02:24 PM~13585602
> *Ok well I will be content as long as I can get some progression pictures ASAP, I feel bad, that's my cousins car and him and his wife are stuck with one car until they get it back.  Not to mention the fact that we would like to get to all the shows on the tour!
> *


no problem, i will take some tommorow when im there and post em up..
trust me i want this car out of here too.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

and the monte
fun pics of body work..


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13598947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: nice as always brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Monte85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2009, 08:01 PM~13588234
> *no problem, i will take some tommorow when im there and post em up..
> trust me i want this car out of here too.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie your making my babies feelings hurt,she feels like shes not wanted..LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@Apr 16 2009, 08:11 PM~13600316
> *Hey homie your making my babies  feelings hurt,she feels like shes not wanted..LOL.... :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i wanna get some color on her..


----------



## mrouija

2 days left....


----------



## southside customs

workin on it now.. even got a home depot helper..
lol

j/k



robert asked about the set up.. whats the deal, pro hopper come through or no?


----------



## southside customs




----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 02:31 PM~13631990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin Pigs...


----------



## sic713

car is primered for last time.. black once more and shoot..

under trunk is colored and cleared..

tomorrow i work on hood all day and primer it..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 07:42 PM~13636202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUKING BEAUTIFUL....I LOVE SOLID COLORED BIG BODIES WITH PINSTRIPE N LEAF....


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:41 PM~13636175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 07:42 PM~13636202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you got down on this ride homeboy the hood is my favorite panel keep it up


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 09:42 PM~13636202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That big body is bad Playa fo real!!!


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13636202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, you gettin down with that leafing and striping


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 02:31 PM~13631990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice video  what was that cop sayin?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Lokey+Apr 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13636502-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUKING BEAUTIFUL....I LOVE SOLID COLORED BIG BODIES WITH PINSTRIPE N LEAF....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 02:19 PM~13644564
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 03:43 PM~13645638
> *you got down on this ride homeboy the hood is my favorite panel keep it up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 21 2009, 04:57 PM~13646441
> *That big body is bad Playa fo real!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MiKLO_@Apr 22 2009, 07:44 AM~13653406
> *damn, you gettin down with that leafing and striping
> *



Thanks for a the PROPS, My boy SIC aint even 100% done yet.


----------



## sic713




----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm: looks fresh, sic.


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:

i love flake, but i hate being covered in it..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 23 2009, 07:05 AM~13664853
> *nice video    what was that cop sayin?
> *


told him he was gonna lock sic up for chipping!!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13672381
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i love flake, but i hate being covered in it..
> *


lol...


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13672381
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i love flake, but i hate being covered in it..
> *


U A SPARKLY LEROY NOW...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13672381
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i love flake, but i hate being covered in it..
> *


:yessad:
co-signed


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 23 2009, 10:44 PM~13673949
> *U A SPARKLY LEROY NOW......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rug442

TTT  
SOUTHSIDE 84


----------



## sic713

sorry about the dust, shop idiot deciedes to do body work outside with the fan blowing inside the shop..:uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks good sic


----------



## degre576

looks good homie


----------



## southside customs

thanks peeps


----------



## Mr lowrider305

FUCKIN PROPZZZZZZ ON THE BOX


----------



## touchdowntodd

god damn man... i stlil need to get you on a plane up here to spray my shit, or a bus or somethin


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 2 2009, 11:48 AM~13764625
> *god damn man... i stlil need to get you on a plane up here to spray my shit, or a bus or somethin
> *


 bus, :roflmao: :roflmao: , i'm glad we have his ass here in houston, :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs

:roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

really great work... :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 11:22 PM~13761012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is badass


----------



## mr jeff

clint wot you lookin 4


----------



## CLINT

> _Originally posted by mr jeff_@May 2 2009, 07:09 PM~13766979
> *clint wot you lookin 4
> *


Ha Ha. Snapped whats up. Just looking


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13761012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hopefully in a couple weeks you will be able to post mine lol


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 2 2009, 10:17 PM~13767405
> *hopefully in a couple weeks you will be able to post mine lol
> *


 :twak: you're a club member, you'll just have to wait 2 more weeks :uh:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+May 2 2009, 08:17 PM~13767405-->
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully in a couple weeks you will be able to post mine lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INIMITABLE_@May 2 2009, 08:47 PM~13767676
> *:twak:  you're a club member, you'll just have to wait 2 more weeks  :uh:
> *


ha.. hater..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 2 2009, 08:47 PM~13767676
> *:twak:  you're a club member, you'll just have to wait 2 more weeks  :uh:
> *



:twak:


----------



## southside customs

hes right


----------



## K I N G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:20 PM~13760994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sic !!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 4 2009, 08:22 AM~13777920
> *hes right
> *


been waiting 16 months


----------



## southside customs

ha ha


----------



## BIGSPOOK

daym sic, you're keeping alot of painters on their toes. 
looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs

they still hatin on da name.. so in 09 im a change the game..
im droppin bombs..


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:20 PM~13760994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Monte85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 10:18 PM~13760959
> *sorry about the dust, shop idiot deciedes to do body work outside with the fan blowing inside the shop..:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro can u put some pics from the side with it not dusty.U know its been months and u put up pics of it dusty.....I like all the pics of that caprice all shiny!!!!!!!I would like to see mine looking like that espeacially after not seeing it in months :nicoderm: U have done a bad ass paint job on my monte,I love it...Thanks.Hopefully i can cruise my G-Ride soon...Laterz


----------



## sic713

yea i got you.. i keep it covered when im not workin on it, but some dumbass started sanding bondo and didnt cover it up... its all cleaned off now.. ill post pics for you monday when i go to shop..

waitin on that set-up so we can lift this thing for ya..


----------



## grandson

that box came out nutty propsssss


----------



## sin2clown

thats some clean paint jobs :thumbsup: cant wait to see them


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 7 2009, 02:45 PM~13817782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daym sic, you're keeping alot of painters on their toes.
> looking good homie. :thumbsup:
> *


THATS IT SIC I QUIT  U GETTING BUSY OVER THERE


----------



## sic713

cant quit yet.. we still gotta colaborate


----------



## DA_SQUID

so when do my classes begin?


----------



## southside customs

when u come down here to h-town..


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2009, 09:27 PM~13880447
> *cant quit yet.. we still gotta colaborate
> *


true true ,like ur signature by the way  very true


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 14 2009, 10:09 AM~13884760
> *true true ,like ur signature by the way   very true
> *


i like what you said.. so i had to take it..


----------



## BlueBerry

What up Sic ??? I Like the Blues & Violets mayng .....


My 2dr roadmaster is going to be a darker blue & a darker violet , over 1/64 silver flake , Fades / patterns ,ect......



I will be painting the frame by spring I hope..... My time slots are filling in with customer projects so ,, Its all good .




* A true painter should never hate on another painter - We all have our own unique touch & if your not ignorant - you learn from others & you keep progressing .............. Keeping ourselves in check so to speak .


Stay up


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 15 2009, 01:50 AM~13893726
> *What up Sic ??? I Like the Blues & Violets mayng .....
> My 2dr roadmaster is going to be a darker blue & a darker violet , over 1/64 silver flake , Fades / patterns ,ect......
> I will be painting the frame by spring I hope..... My time slots are filling in with customer projects so ,, Its all good .
> * A true painter should never hate on another painter - We all have our own unique touch & if your not ignorant - you learn from others & you keep progressing .............. Keeping ourselves in check so to speak .
> Stay up
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2009, 09:50 PM~13915151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want to see how straight this body is


----------



## southside customs

pretty damn straight.. our body man use to work with metal masters.. he knows his shit..

ill post pics later


----------



## switches4life

:0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 18 2009, 11:19 AM~13919571
> *pretty damn straight.. our body man use to work with metal masters.. he knows his shit..
> 
> ill post pics later
> *


i thought you were doing the work?

i bet that hoe is straight, its been on the crap for a while now


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 18 2009, 10:07 AM~13919968
> *i thought you were doing the work?
> 
> i bet that hoe is straight, its been on the crap for a while now
> *


i started the body work.. but aint got the time for it..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2009, 07:54 PM~13915190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U NEED THIS ON THAT BOX...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476580


----------



## sic713

2 late.. aint re paintin this bitch...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13940546
> *2 late.. aint re paintin this bitch...
> *


HEY GUEY, are going a dar la vuelta para best buy alrato, let me know  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 02:54 PM~13949330
> *HEY GUEY, are going a dar la vuelta para best buy alrato, let me know   :biggrin:
> *


da who?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2009, 06:00 PM~13951001
> *da who?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THA HANGOUT


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs

sun pics



















buffing


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 21 2009, 07:17 PM~13962221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: is that a ....... :0 :0


----------



## sic713

:yes:

ill be paintin that pretty soon..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2009, 08:02 PM~13962645
> *:yes:
> 
> ill be paintin that pretty soon..
> *


ill keep a close eye


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2009, 06:02 PM~13962645
> *:yes:
> 
> ill be paintin that pretty soon..
> *


POST PICS OF FULL MONTE, U TEASING WUEY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 07:18 PM~13963310
> *POST PICS OF FULL MONTE, U TEASING WUEY :biggrin:
> *


ill get some tommorow after i get it all cleaned and shined up..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 07:18 PM~13963310
> *POST PICS OF FULL MONTE, U TEASING WUEY :biggrin:
> *


u need any work done. ask ya boys.. need to fund this fkin car..
lol


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13963396
> *u need any work done. ask ya boys.. need to fund this fkin car..
> lol
> *


 :0


----------



## degre576

how much to redo tha top, I want the same thing you did, just touch were the candy faded (on paterns mainly)










pm me homie :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2009, 09:27 PM~13963396
> *u need any work done. ask ya boys.. need to fund this fkin car..
> lol
> *


guess my $ is no good :dunno:


----------



## Glassed Out

uffin:


----------



## switches4life

quick pic from this wknd


----------



## southside customs




----------



## sic713

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

lookin good sic :biggrin:


----------



## lealbros

*** A TRUE PAINTER WOULD NEVER HATE ANOTHER PAINTER***


----------



## hotstuff5964

signature back in yo face owned :0


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by lealbros+May 28 2009, 08:23 AM~14024112-->
> 
> 
> 
> *** A TRUE PAINTER WOULD NEVER HATE ANOTHER PAINTER***
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@May 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14024580
> *signature back in yo face owned :0
> *


no hate.. i just laughed... 
:dunno:

i actually like some of his paint jobs..
but i dont like hearin my friends bitch about there shit gettin fucked up..


----------



## badluck

* Good news for women *


----------



## southside customs

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13962273
> *:cheesy:  is that a ....... :0  :0
> *


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 10:05 AM~14060274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: son of a bitch


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2009, 09:37 AM~14061100
> *:cheesy:  son of a bitch
> *


x67,or 68


----------



## sic713

x65


----------



## bigshod

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14067486
> *x67,or 68
> *


x65 :biggrin: 


sic does he still have the og hub caps?


----------



## southside customs

dont know.. all we got is the body and its parts..


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 08:07 AM~14060289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mayn!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 07:43 AM~13977059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## thecandyman

YOUR DA MAN !!!!!!


----------



## southside customs




----------



## bigshod




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14071403
> *dont know.. all we got is the body and its parts..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713

i know he said something about puttin og hub caps on it..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2009, 11:55 PM~14078513
> *i know he said something about puttin og hub caps on it..
> *


damn


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## TONY MONTANA

SIC YOUR ARE SICK MAN YOU GOT SHIT ALL DOWN THE BLOCK ON DOLLYS FLIPPED OVER AND SHIT :biggrin: MAD PROPS ON THE WORK THOUGH LOVE THE COLOR CHOICE ON THE BOX CHEVY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks homeie..

thanks for da pics homer


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 02:41 PM~14112801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick... so when can i come to h town and take someclasses??? :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

I WISH I LIVED IN TEXAS :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jun 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14114096-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick... so when can i come to h town and take someclasses??? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anytime.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Jun 6 2009, 07:12 PM~14114127
> *I WISH I LIVED IN TEXAS  :uh:
> *


theres always trailors and airplanes


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2009, 09:47 PM~14115277
> *anytime..  :biggrin:
> 
> *


dont tell me that ive been needing a vacation to my hometown , :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

im serious.. if u ever come out this way.. hit me up..
if im working on something , you can come through and check me out..


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2009, 07:15 AM~14117078
> *im serious.. if u ever come out this way.. hit me up..
> if im working on something , you can come through and check me out..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Monte85

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13962209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie well you be able to get those mirrors down to San Anto so i can put them on my monte already.Call Jon or Teresa so figure something out even if you need to mail them down here.I want my car in one piece already i watied to long for it...........


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@Jun 15 2009, 12:03 AM~14192268
> *hey homie well you be able to get those mirrors down to San Anto so i can put them on my monte already.Call Jon or Teresa so figure something out even if you need to mail them down here.I want my car in one piece already i watied to long for it...........
> *


yea i told teresa yesterday im a mail them to you.. pm me your adress so i can ship them ass soon as i finish them..


----------



## southside customs

new shit....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2009, 08:15 AM~14117078
> *im serious.. if u ever come out this way.. hit me up..
> if im working on something , you can come through and check me out..
> *


i saw him clear a car :cheesy: lol


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 17 2009, 10:32 AM~14217311
> *new shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2009, 10:53 AM~14217544
> *i saw him clear a car :cheesy: lol
> *


wat car


----------



## zfelix

damn sics gettin down keep up da good work


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 17 2009, 02:38 PM~14219164
> *wat car
> *


black cutty
patterns all over


----------



## southside customs

oh okk


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by badluck_@May 28 2009, 10:47 PM~14031117
> *  Good news for women
> *


good news for your mom.


----------



## SWIPH

Take it to the top for my boy thats str8 SIC wit it for reals..


----------



## Pitbullx

sic when you gonna paint my daily :cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon

ANYTIME...

"SIC713"
IM IN MY HOMEBOYS NAME


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 21 2009, 11:16 PM~14258222
> *ANYTIME...
> 
> "SIC713"
> IM IN MY HOMEBOYS NAME
> *


what you hittin for HOK Lake violet pearl on a box cheby??
body work is being done right now


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 22 2009, 10:02 AM~14261638
> *what you hittin for HOK Lake violet pearl on a box cheby??
> body work is being done right now
> *


2 door or 4 door..
under hood and trunk, or no


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:43 PM~14266374
> *2 door  or 4 door..
> under hood and trunk, or no
> *


4 doe
yes
yes
and 
jams


----------



## sic713

$17 now thats gangsta.


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 04:41 PM~14112801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant think of many cars in Houston that can touch this paint on tha box. You outdid yourself with this one...


----------



## sic713

thanks homie.. i need to finish this thing.. i kinf of wanna add a lil more kandy in a few spots.. but i guess i will after my elco is back on the road..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 08:38 PM~14334907
> *$17 now thats gangsta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## bigshod

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## bigshod




----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 06:56 PM~12822053
> *thats the one im getting...
> its nice and light weight too.
> 
> 600 dollars for a gun is out my range..
> *


the red binks is bomb


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 07:03 PM~12804725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange peel like a mutha... but u still great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by Mike_e+Jul 7 2009, 04:28 PM~14405471-->
> 
> 
> 
> the red binks is bomb
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i likes my iwata.. orange peel is near to nothing..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mike_e_@Jul 7 2009, 04:31 PM~14405494
> *
> *


got stuck using a gun that i didnt like..


----------



## southside customs

just a tad bit dirty..






















throwback..


----------



## bigshod

sup sic


----------



## southside customs

whats up..


----------



## miggy254

whad up Sic? ey whats your myspace? i need to add you to my new page. 










and she needs your touch. hopefully we can set up something before the Temple show next month or you can do it that weekend. let me know whats good homeboy


----------



## sic713

shit i could of done it at the park.. didnt know you was coming down..


www.myspace.com/darkness713


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 09:38 PM~14334907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it


----------



## southside customs




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2009, 08:10 AM~14480035
> *shit i could of done it at the park.. didnt know you was coming down..
> www.myspace.com/darkness713
> *


shit bro i didnt have the $$$ anyway but do you think you gonna make it down to Temple the weekend of the wego show? thats Raymond's birthday too. 









let me know if u think u can make it.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 16 2009, 09:10 PM~14496980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 VERY NICE LOVE THE COLOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

no cheap material here..









or guns..


----------



## bigshod

wut up sic!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

whut it do..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2009, 07:06 PM~14507664
> *whut it do..
> *


chillin...checkin out ur tight work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

keep them pix coming dog


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 08:28 PM~14508198
> *chillin...checkin out ur tight work homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> keep them pix coming dog
> *


thanks for the luv.. ill post more pics once i pull this 65 out the booth


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2009, 08:35 PM~14508253
> *thanks for the luv.. ill post more pics once i pull this 65 out the booth
> *


----------



## slo

dcb100 

all i use


----------



## bigshod

ttt 4 sic


----------



## sic713

new shit...


----------



## sic713

all ina days work..
to be continued..


----------



## slo

i recommend the 3m pt 06300 1/8th

it stretches and is not paper like the green, you will love how it handles the curves, for more intricate work i have been using this. but its about 3x as much as reg fine line


----------



## bigshod




----------



## fleetwoodkiller

hey homie dude i was thinking hey if you haven't started the part i can pick them up and get some of the money back


----------



## sic713

2 late for that, parts been started since last week.. you know that..


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 12:25 PM~14536993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



vetty nice homie layin it down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

i agreee


----------



## sic713




----------



## BigBlue64

Hey thanks for Mike thanks for the added touch at the San Antonio show! :thumbsup: Here are some pics. Ill hit you up on that board soon.


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cruising oldies

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thanks for the pics homie..


----------



## bigshod

yup nice pix


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are some pics of the work in progress


----------



## hotstuff5964

put on a respirator fool, you're spraying indoors with no mask :nosad:


only got one brain and one set of lungs homie.


----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 10:30 PM~14543638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man you using jumbo flakes we call those stopsigns!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: looks awesome homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 23 2009, 02:01 PM~14561882
> *man you using jumbo flakes we call those stopsigns!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin: looks awesome homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw its standard sized flake.. just 2 jars / 12 oz of it..


----------



## touchdowntodd

sic....

pm me how much if i fly you out to do body work and prep (slight rust repair) and spray down my galaxie vert light blue with some translucent flake (like the new ford light blue)

im gettin serious about this homie


----------



## mrpuppet

TTMT :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 07:52 PM~14563759
> *naw its standard sized flake.. just 2 jars / 12 oz of it..
> *




damn son 2 jars just on a roof thats flaked the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jul 23 2009, 05:01 PM~14563832-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic....
> 
> pm me how much if i fly you out to do body work and prep (slight rust repair) and spray down my galaxie vert light blue with some translucent flake (like the new ford light blue)
> 
> im gettin serious about this homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent.
> 
> pics of ride..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Jul 23 2009, 05:22 PM~14564035
> *damn son 2 jars just on a roof thats flaked the fuck out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbsup:
> *


yea.. thats for sure.. 
i loveeeeeeeeeee flake.. we tryin to get the bbest flake award at a rod show cummin up..


----------



## sic713

all done


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 08:43 PM~14565318
> *all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish mine would came out like that. Help a Homie out sic.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 23 2009, 07:45 PM~14565335
> *I wish mine would came out like that.  Help a Homie out sic.
> *


:roflmao:
that one jar of mini flake you bought wont cut it.
need about 2 of those and a jar of standard size.. :0 :0 

then youll be flaked out..


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 08:49 PM~14565375
> *:roflmao:
> that one jar of mini flake you bought wont cut it.
> need about 2 of those and a jar of standard size.. :0  :0
> 
> then youll be flaked out..
> *



well let my know cause i need you to redo tha top.


----------



## bigshod

:0


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 07:43 PM~14565318
> *all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN! you really done did it on this one.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 09:48 PM~14564779
> *pm sent.
> 
> pics of ride..
> yea.. thats for sure..
> i loveeeeeeeeeee flake.. we tryin to get the bbest flake award at a rod show cummin up..
> *



well it looks like youll get it shit looks awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

sup sic :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through  Thanks Sic713!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2009, 06:13 PM~14598020
> *Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through    Thanks Sic713!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats sic


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14598020
> *Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through    Thanks Sic713!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome man definately deserved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 22 2009, 07:24 PM~14554666
> *put on a respirator fool, you're spraying indoors with no mask :nosad:
> only got one brain and one set of lungs homie.
> *


x2 paint fumes are to harsh.


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:54 PM~14607560
> *I WANT IN ON THIS ............*


----------



## sic713

lets do it..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:59 PM~14607619
> *lets do it..
> *


come out to cali sic.....


----------



## touchdowntodd

sic WILL hop a plane... 

im tryin to figure out when i can get his ass out here.. hes gonna spray my shit for me


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 28 2009, 04:44 PM~14608079-->
> 
> 
> 
> come out to cali sic.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was in cali this passed weekend.. went to san bernadino.. :0 :0
> 
> but sure would luvvvvv to go back..
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Jul 28 2009, 04:54 PM~14608162
> *sic WILL hop a plane...
> 
> im tryin to figure out when i can get his ass out here.. hes gonna spray my shit for me
> *


thats whats up... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 05:26 PM~14608421
> *i was in cali this passed weekend.. went to san bernadino.. :0  :0
> 
> but sure would luvvvvv to go back..
> *


lets do this


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14610550
> *lets do this
> *


what chu got??


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14610631
> *what chu got??
> *


pix sent :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:54 PM~14607560
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> pattern roofs $600
> inor leaf and stripes
> 
> whole car  $800
> whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000
> 
> includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..
> 
> base coats and pearls..
> kandy is a lil extra..
> sic
> 832 372 0874
> fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

gimme some of taht paint special price including the body work i need and i might have to fly you up here for a week or two now instead of later./..


----------



## sic713

hmmmm.. i can hook you up..


----------



## 79 cutty

Great deal! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 07:43 PM~14565318
> *all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ole_joeboy

Sic... I'm on my way!!! Just send me the address


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 04:54 PM~14607560
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> pattern roofs $600
> inor leaf and stripes
> 
> whole car  $800
> whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000
> 
> includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..
> 
> base coats and pearls..
> kandy is a lil extra..
> sic
> 832 372 0874
> fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



when did you do the linc? That looks wicked :thumbsup: Get your hustle on


----------



## sic713

last year


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

hey is any thing else ready for pick up


----------



## sic713

tommorow you can pick up the other small peices..

door panels will get sprayed tonight.. and ill start the fun part.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

cool thank hoime


----------



## lo68impala

aye sic i been watching you for a long time bro and i can say you came a long way bro keep up the good work and dont let anybody hold you back


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:

thanks


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 31 2009, 11:47 PM~14644640
> *aye sic i been watching you for a long time bro and i can say you came a long way bro keep up the good work and dont let anybody hold you back
> *


you too, i just called sic last night no answer maybe you can pay for his flight out here and i'll get my shit done :biggrin: or something, oc got some love for sic i see maybe we can discuss a 2 car deal


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 1 2009, 10:31 AM~14646295
> *you too, i just called sic last night no answer maybe you can pay for his flight out here and i'll get my shit done  :biggrin: or something, oc got some love for sic i see maybe we can discuss a 2 car deal
> *


michigan call??
if so i had called back, and no answer.. hit me up.. i think i was in the booth when you called me


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

oh yea dont forget the seat belt covers


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

should be over there at 400 pm


----------



## pink63impala

any impalas yet ..63s?

killer work,when you coming to nc/sc


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 11:41 AM~14646635
> *michigan call??
> if so i had called back, and no answer.. hit me up.. i think i was in the booth when you called me
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 89caddy

the 1000 is that just layn out the patterns or is that base ,pattern and clear ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 89caddy_@Aug 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14647327
> *the 1000 is that just layn out the patterns or is that base ,pattern and clear ?
> *


just patterns and clear..


----------



## 89caddy

thats a good ass price


----------



## 89caddy

fuck doing my own again that shit took me like over 60 hours of just layn tape i hit you up on my next ride


----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod

wut up sic :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

The black man working on the whiteman's dash.


----------



## sic713

assholeeeeeeee


----------



## sic713

damn. i look swole.. lol..


gangsta ass steel toes


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*sic713*
DAMN HOMIE YOU DOING SOME CRAZY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!PROPZ THAT TOWNCAR IS FUCKIN BADASS


----------



## bigshod




----------



## rivman

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:54 PM~14607560
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> pattern roofs $600
> inor leaf and stripes
> 
> whole car  $800
> whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000
> 
> includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..
> 
> base coats and pearls..
> kandy is a lil extra..
> sic
> 832 372 0874
> fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm thats a deal :cheesy: :0 i told u come 2 cali :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

i was there a few weeks ago for a show.. but im down to go again..someone will fly me out there..


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2008, 10:08 PM~9874576
> *nope..
> 
> nope..
> but heres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10002028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 09:51 PM~10008876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 04:03 PM~10027203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10037942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 08:21 PM~10038211
> *yep.. a mazda..
> 
> super ****** from baytown.. lol.. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:54 PM~14607560
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> pattern roofs $600
> inor leaf and stripes
> 
> whole car  $800
> whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000
> 
> includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..
> 
> base coats and pearls..
> kandy is a lil extra..
> sic
> 832 372 0874
> fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## sic713

sic713's skills 123» 134 
some of my paint jobs 2,672 sic713 *148,905* Today, 05:45 PM
Last post by: bigshod 

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

if i were near you id let you shoot my car,them prices are nice!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2009, 06:38 PM~14697532
> *sic713's skills  123» 134
> some of my paint jobs 2,672  sic713 148,905 Today, 05:45 PM
> Last post by: bigshod
> 
> :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Hoss805

Looking good Sic 
whats that sunroof off of


----------



## sic713

dodge advenger


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

waitin on you.. got some gold and green pearl that would look sick


----------



## bigshod




----------



## drnitrus

pm sent...


----------



## switches4life

> :0 :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod

:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

i like the zebra type thing you're doing there. mind if i steal that idea sometime?


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 11 2009, 10:14 PM~14741342
> *i like the zebra type thing you're doing there. mind if i steal that idea sometime?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks more like a laser show, that came out clean


----------



## hotstuff5964

im digging that zigzag deal


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Aug 11 2009, 08:14 PM~14741342-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like the zebra type thing you're doing there. mind if i steal that idea sometime?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go for it.. i stole it myself
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ROBERTO [email protected] 11 2009, 08:19 PM~14741403
> *looks more like a laser show, that came out clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm gave me another ideal
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2009, 08:26 PM~14741514
> *im digging that zigzag deal
> *


thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 10:28 PM~14741532
> *go for it.. i stole it myself
> 
> hmmm gave me another ideal
> thanks
> *


got any pics from where you got it from? shits bad ass


----------



## hotstuff5964

sort of looks like fans without the stencil, just more chaotic.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14741547-->
> 
> 
> 
> got any pics from where you got it from? shits bad ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think levi did it, but no pics
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2009, 08:31 PM~14741566
> *sort of looks like fans without the stencil, just more chaotic.
> *


i was going crazy with my airbrush.. like i was havin a crack attack


----------



## hotstuff5964

just make sure that cap is on tight or else you're gonna create an unintentional splash effect :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 11 2009, 08:36 PM~14741636
> *just make sure that cap is on tight or else you're gonna create an unintentional splash effect :biggrin:
> *


yea that was the 1st thing i did


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 10:33 PM~14741599
> *i think levi did it, but no pics
> i was going crazy with my airbrush.. like i was havin a crack attack
> *


that fool does some crazy effects


----------



## zfelix

i like that effect it looks like lasers like for a light show


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14741669
> *i like that effect it looks like lasers like for a light show
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14741683
> *:scrutinize:
> *



lol i just seen u posted something simular after i posted :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14741657-->
> 
> 
> 
> that fool does some crazy effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah he does
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 08:39 PM~14741669
> *i like that effect it looks like lasers like for a light show
> *


thats gunna be a new name. lazer effect..


----------



## bigshod




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 06:49 PM~14740310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIC DOING THE DAMN THING, U BEEN SHUTTING DOWN A LOT OF MOUTHS


----------



## sic713

thats my plan..

only my true homies got faith in me...


----------



## mac2lac

TTT for the homie!! 

I see you doin the damn thang mayne....you've come a long way pimpin'.....keep them fkers on HUSH MODE!!!


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## tcg64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2009, 06:13 PM~14598020
> *Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through    Thanks Sic713!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic


----------



## MAD_ONE

work is looking outstanding sic, your raising the bar with every job. good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 11:40 AM~14745972
> *thats my plan..
> 
> only my true homies got faith in me...
> *


I trusted you to paint my elco with no experience. hno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749948
> *I trusted you to paint my elco with no experience.  hno:
> *


true,, but now its time for an upgrade.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749948
> *I trusted you to paint my elco with no experience.  hno:
> *


thats all that matters


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749948
> *I trusted you to paint my elco with no experience.  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: BUT, that was 3 years ago, that was alongy time


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749948
> *I trusted you to paint my elco with no experience.  hno:
> *


And i trusted you with my cutlass with only one car experience.....and also the upgrade on that car and now my caprice  Ill be a return customer for aslong as you are in business


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 06:15 PM~14750645
> *true,, but now its time for an upgrade.
> *


*SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO TRUE*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 13 2009, 01:35 PM~14759291
> *And i trusted you with my cutlass with only one car experience.....and also the upgrade on that car and now my caprice   Ill be a return customer for aslong as you are in business
> *


x2, i will definetly come back to sic, but im taking my time to choose the right car,  plus economy sucks rite now


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 05:06 PM~14760562
> *x2, i will definetly come back to sic, but im taking my time to choose the right car,   plus economy sucks rite now
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Aug 13 2009, 01:35 PM~14759291-->
> 
> 
> 
> And i trusted you with my cutlass with only one car experience.....and also the upgrade on that car and now my caprice   Ill be a return customer for aslong as you are in business
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep yep.. cutty actually came out prety good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 01:36 PM~14759312
> *SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO TRUE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 03:06 PM~14760562
> *x2, i will definetly come back to sic, but im taking my time to choose the right car,   plus economy sucks rite now
> *


yep.. 

shit right now is the perfect time.. cause everybody sellin their shit..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 13 2009, 03:36 PM~14759312
> *SO SO SO SO SO SO SO SO TRUE
> *


 :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## SWITCH HITTA

sic do you remember the details of this color? Is it a black base with some blue flake over it? thanks keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 13 2009, 08:21 PM~14763805
> *sic do you remember the details of this color? Is it a black base with some blue flake over it? thanks keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no, just a metallic dark blue..with blue flake on top of it.. flake was a mistake.. had to cover up a persons fuck up..


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

thanks


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 06:01 PM~14761658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ridenlow84

Might go by the shop today if my crippled ass decides to get up


----------



## ridenlow84

<span style='colorrange'>*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251549&st=2700*


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sic tha man imma bring my box to h-town and get my shit hooked up


----------



## sic713

patterns by slimondabumperrrrrr















ok ok ok.. now the real deal..
cleared..


----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod

:yes: :yes:


----------



## whores_revenge

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 10:01 PM~14773293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



verry nice sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2009, 03:40 PM~14727662
> *waitin on you.. got some gold and green pearl that would look sick
> *


AWWWWWWWWWW SHIT....... :cheesy: :0 :0  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bigshod

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Screenz

I need to set up a date! I NEED MORE CANDY!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 19 2009, 07:28 PM~14821825
> *I need to set up a date! I NEED MORE CANDY!
> *


aww shit.. what you got homie?


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2009, 08:55 PM~14822867
> *aww shit.. what you got homie?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## zfelix

dammmm sic your gettin down lately on them paint jobs


----------



## sic713

appriciate it..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 02:52 PM~14841636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  love that right there


----------



## sic713

more to come


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

lookin real good homie :thumbsup: keep'em coming...


----------



## bigshod

x2 lookin real good


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

thats real nice sic. Is that oriental blue?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 95rangeron14z

Very nice work..


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 22 2009, 10:40 AM~14847640
> *thats real nice sic. Is that oriental blue?
> *


the brightest blue is hok oriental.. everything else is base coats


----------



## southside customs




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 03:55 PM~14848318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gawd damn sic you gettin funky on it keep it up youre raising the bar for all of us urethane maniaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 PM~14741657
> *that fool does some crazy effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2009, 06:13 PM~14598020
> *Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through    Thanks Sic713!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

lookin good sic


----------



## southside customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84

:uh:


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs

cleared...




























time for buffing


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Aug 25 2009, 07:51 PM~14880035-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:52 PM~14880044
> *cleared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for buffing
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 07:43 PM~14565318
> *all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 22 2009, 06:46 PM~14554314
> *Here are some pics of the work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HARD ON THE GRIND MAKE N IT HAPPEN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## pi4short

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

wut up sic


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## ridenlow84

Finally its time for my box!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## sic713

to bad you cant bring it here.. caprice tranny took a shit on me, but i got a new one on the way.. im a try and put it in tommorow.. if so, then we doing your car this weekend


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 06:44 PM~14902091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks nice.


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2009, 07:34 PM~14903352
> *to bad you cant bring it here.. caprice tranny took a shit on me, but i got a new one on the way.. im a try and put it in tommorow.. if so, then we doing your car this weekend
> *


   if ya need some help gimme a call actually ill probably swing by gonna be down the street anyway


----------



## lylorly

Come down to Miami


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 28 2009, 07:48 AM~14907647
> *   if ya need some help gimme a call actually ill probably swing by gonna be down the street anyway
> *


need all the extra hands i can get


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Aug 28 2009, 08:01 AM~14907752
> *Come down to Miami
> *


 fly me


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2009, 09:13 AM~14907854
> *fly me
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2009, 03:39 PM~14913171
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 09:38 PM~14741657
> *that fool does some crazy effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats a bad ass roof


----------



## bigshod




----------



## montemanls




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

holy shit man


----------



## DA_SQUID

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 08:57 PM~14940170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be bad ass :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14974645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks crazy bro :thumbsup: ... is it urs?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 3 2009, 06:59 PM~14974860
> *that looks crazy bro :thumbsup: ... is it urs?
> *


yea.. this is my ride.. tore it down and re did alot of it


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:04 PM~14975500
> *yea.. this is my ride.. tore it down and re did alot of it
> *


nice :biggrin: ...hey what clear you use down their?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 3 2009, 08:39 PM~14975894
> *nice  :biggrin: ...hey what clear you use down their?
> *


i use shopline for the lower end jobs..
and ppg dbc 100 for high end..


i used hok for candy and ppg clear on my ride..


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14976061
> *i use shopline for the lower end jobs..
> and ppg dbc 100 for high end..
> i used hok for candy and ppg clear on my ride..
> *


  u going to the wego picnic?


----------



## sic713

not too sure, no transportation.. i been skippin shows so i can put in work and finish my ride..


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

i just finished my friends truck, hoping to take it out their, but we'll see


----------



## sic713

coo coo.. if i do go, just look for me.. say whats up


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:10 PM~14976284
> *coo coo.. if i do go, just look for me.. say whats up
> *


sure thing


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 07:35 PM~14974645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow :0


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:around: :around: :wow: awsome work, lots of detail !!!



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 07:35 PM~14974645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

anyu bigger pics bro?


----------



## sic713

click em.. they enlarge


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MORE PICS


----------



## bigshod




----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 05:11 PM~14983467
> *click em.. they enlarge
> *


READ IT LEROY... U LIKE.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 6 2009, 01:31 AM~14993819
> *You have People out there that act like they are lowrider, and or call themselves kings of the streets and the never leave there own town or there state! Then you have factors that go places travel to show! They don't have to call themselves anything cause they know they are true factors in the Lifestyle!---Quote JAMAL {ROLL'IN}
> *


 :0


----------



## 313Rider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 05:01 PM~14761658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u sir do nice fuckin work


----------



## LayitLowspy




----------



## youcantfademe

ill be in h-town in a couple weeks... ill be stopping in for my lessons.... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

im still goin down soon 
what will i need to bring?


----------



## sic713

whatever you wanna learn on


----------



## excalibur

I cant wait to be rich so I can drive down to Houston and have you paint my ride. You know I love your work.


----------



## sic713

thanks alot homie. but my prices arent outrageous..i help out the best i can


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2009, 06:39 PM~14997419
> *thanks alot homie. but my prices arent outrageous..i help out the best i can
> *


I know, you dont charge enough for your work. I just cant afford a trip to houston, thats all. lol.


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2009, 03:39 PM~14997419
> *thanks alot homie. but my prices arent outrageous..i help out the best i can
> *


u have real good prices homie wish u were alot closer


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Latroca

Are you going to start having classes on the weekends??? :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin: Sign me up!! :biggrin: 

Good work bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## youcantfademe

.... 3 weeks til houston.....


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

whats good Sic? didnt see you at the True Eminence show this past sunday. was u out there? i see you still gettin down on your work :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

some gold leaf i did is peeling up  
whats goin on


----------



## sic713

:dunno:


----------



## montemanls




----------



## bigshod

wut up sic


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## sic713

some t shirts ill be givin out to customers.. get a shirt and they 5 bucks..im not making them, but a friend of mine is..



















new designs coming soon..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15049623
> *some t shirts ill be givin out to customers.. get a shirt and they 5 bucks..im not making them, but a friend of mine is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new designs coming soon..
> *


 :0


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15049623
> *some t shirts ill be givin out to customers.. get a shirt and they 5 bucks..im not making them, but a friend of mine is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new designs coming soon..
> *


----------



## miggy254

ttt 

just for you homie


----------



## sic713

mmm... nice and petite.. very smashable..


----------



## majikmike0118

lookin good sic anything new? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2009, 10:04 PM~15057012
> *mmm... nice and petite.. very smashable..
> *


damn myspace deleted that pic off my album for some reason :angry: iam suprised photobucket hasnt yet :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Sep 12 2009, 03:01 AM~15058390-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good sic anything new? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ehh insurance jobs.. and a mini truck beat to hell by hail damage..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@Sep 12 2009, 05:13 AM~15058617
> *damn myspace deleted that pic off my album for some reason  :angry:  iam suprised photobucket hasnt yet  :cheesy:
> *


dammit.. :biggrin: 

i seen her at the show too.. just never saw that angle


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2009, 10:20 AM~15058896
> *ehh insurance jobs.. and a mini truck beat to hell by hail damage..
> dammit.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> hail damage sucks get your 2x4 and some continous roll paper ready! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> i seen her at the show too.. just never saw that angle
> *


----------



## sic713

hell yea.. roof came ot pretty good.. im surprised, cause it was bad


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

alreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

man it sucks bein stuck at home.. damn rain :angry: 

you going to San Antonio next week?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2009, 07:20 PM~15062716
> *alreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> man it sucks bein stuck at home.. damn rain  :angry:
> 
> you going to San Antonio next week?
> *


tell me about it..

and probaly not..
tryin to save money


----------



## regal ryda

brotha you got plenty money like Plies


----------



## regal ryda

looking good tho got the imp gettin ready for ya


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15063016
> *brotha you got plenty money like Plies
> *


bullshit.


----------



## 713ridaz

> mmm... nice and petite.. very smashable..
> [/quote :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2009, 10:06 AM~15049623
> *some t shirts ill be givin out to customers.. get a shirt and they 5 bucks..im not making them, but a friend of mine is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new designs coming soon..
> *


Is that for new customers only or old ones too ?? :biggrin: 
and can I get a 3xl ?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

for everybody.. ill get you one


----------



## DA_SQUID

what about a student? :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2009, 08:02 PM~15063021
> *looking good tho got the imp gettin ready for ya
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2009, 09:01 PM~15063016
> *brotha you got plenty money like Plies
> *


he's


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 14 2009, 08:58 AM~15075130
> *what about a student? :cheesy:
> *


double


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2009, 07:45 PM~15081015
> *double
> *


apprentices gotta pay their dues right.....


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## majikmike0118

yo sic them shirts come in xtra med for us fluffy guys ill buy one! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

let me know how much for a shirt bro


----------



## sic713

shirts should be about 10- 15 bucks. i know the 2 x's are a lil more and a bunch of yall mofo's aint skinny..


im a do some more designs before i get the final prints done..


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2009, 08:13 PM~14598020
> *Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through    Thanks Sic713!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 man that is badass


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15092185
> *shirts should be about 10- 15 bucks. i know the 2 x's are a lil more and a bunch of yall mofo's aint skinny..
> im a do some more designs before i get the final prints done..
> *


might wanna add a couple more 2's after that 2x :biggrin: 

the girls dont call me big daddy for no reason now


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15092185
> *shirts should be about 10- 15 bucks. i know the 2 x's are a lil more and a bunch of yall mofo's aint skinny..
> im a do some more designs before i get the final prints done..
> *


I'm skinny ...a little to skinny :burn:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2009, 06:18 AM~15074158
> *for everybody.. ill get you one
> *


i want one... 

my houston trip looks like its being cancelled.... being unemployed sucks, we had to buy a new car over the weekend......  so there went the trip....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 16 2009, 04:57 PM~15101485
> *i want one...
> 
> my houston trip looks like its being cancelled.... being unemployed sucks, we had to buy a new car over the weekend......   so there went the trip....
> *


dammit, that sucks


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2009, 07:02 PM~15102609
> *dammit, that sucks
> *


tell me about it....  on the real though , i want a shirt, 2 or 3 x if possible.....


----------



## sic713

alright,, im a get a few made once i get more money..


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## sic713

the latest


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

clean weres the rest?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2009, 07:58 PM~15112323
> *the latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: hey fukker wheres the full body pics at????





















































:biggrin: j/k looks good homie.


----------



## sic713

secret


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2009, 10:55 PM~15114844
> *secret
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

CLEAN......


----------



## sic713




----------



## youcantfademe

whatcha hidin?


----------



## sic713

then damn 20's


----------



## youcantfademe

BULLSHIT.... 20'S ON THE TOP TOO?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

FULL OF BUCKETS IN HERE.........WITH RAGETYASS PAINTJOBS AND LEAKY SUNROOFS FUCK SIC713


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 07:59 PM~15123233
> *FULL OF BUCKETS IN HERE.........WITH RAGETYASS PAINTJOBS AND LEAKY SUNROOFS FUCK SIC713
> *


 :uh: is that a hater in the room?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Sep 18 2009, 07:54 PM~15123176-->
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.... 20'S ON THE TOP TOO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. spongue bob square pants fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 07:59 PM~15123233
> *FULL OF BUCKETS IN HERE.........WITH RAGETYASS PAINTJOBS AND LEAKY SUNROOFS FUCK SIC713
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Sep 18 2009, 08:09 PM~15123317
> *:uh:  is that a hater in the room?
> *


no.. think slim didnt sign out and someones at the shop fuckin around


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2009, 06:38 PM~15122187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good ...reminds me of roberts old cutty........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2009, 06:38 PM~15122187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fukkin nice homie.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 18 2009, 09:06 PM~15123730
> *lookn good ...reminds me of roberts old cutty........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same colors almost.. but this one has a two tone with flake


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2009, 12:29 AM~15124785
> *same colors almost.. but this one has a two tone with flake
> *


nice color combination :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2009, 07:38 PM~15122187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



W T F !!!!!!


----------



## sic713

ha..


----------



## sic713

ha..


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2009, 07:10 PM~15128704
> *ha..
> *


in about a month are you ready to get after my 63 mr darkness


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 21 2009, 01:14 AM~15138875
> *in about a month are you ready to get after my 63 mr darkness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gunna have to wait till the begining of the yr.. or after november..
a lil tied up right now with this big show coming


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 07:38 AM~15139416
> *you gunna have to wait till the begining of the yr.. or after november..
> a lil tied up right now with this big show coming
> *


 :cheesy: perfect time to go down huh


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

what kind of detail gun u use sic for the patterns?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Sep 21 2009, 08:49 AM~15140199-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  perfect time to go down huh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep yep
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCH HITTA_@Sep 21 2009, 09:03 AM~15140326
> *what kind of detail gun u use sic for the patterns?
> *


cheap 30 dollar gun from a tool store..


----------



## mrchavez

TTT FOR BADASS WORK


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 07:38 AM~15139416
> *you gunna have to wait till the begining of the yr.. or after november..
> a lil tied up right now with this big show coming
> *


boooooooo


----------



## sic713




----------



## fleetwoodkiller

that cutlass is bad ass


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

that roof came out good two


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 19 2009, 11:34 AM~15126473
> *nice color combination :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 04:40 PM~15143818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats some badass paint right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84

Sittin and waitin Sittin and waitin
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 21 2009, 07:32 PM~15146497
> *Sittin and waitin Sittin and waitin
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


lol.. you might not be sittin to much later..


----------



## sic713

done


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 08:10 PM~15147067
> *done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 09:10 PM~15147067
> *done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ridenlow84

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

Do you travel? there just seems to be a lack of good painters for patterns here in Ft. Worth.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Sep 23 2009, 08:32 PM~15168706
> *Do you travel? there just seems to be a lack of good painters for patterns here in Ft. Worth.
> *


A&M DOES GOOD WORK


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 23 2009, 08:48 PM~15168900
> *A&M DOES GOOD WORK
> *


Not sure i have herd of them, what have they done?


----------



## sic713

sure do travel.. a&m can do the body work and paint it.. and i can come lay down some patterns for ya


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

cool, I am doing the bodywork and can paint, just cant do the artwork thing like you can, will keep in touch when it gets closer, really dig your paint werk. Everything around here looks the same.


----------



## sic713

cool.. thanks for the props.. hit me up when ya ready


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 05:40 PM~15143818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a skylark? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

fuck if i know


----------



## southside customs




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 01:57 PM~15175836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean and simple


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 08:03 PM~15169040
> *sure do travel.. a&m can do the body work and paint it.. and i can come lay down some patterns for ya
> *


Roadtrip?.....Im down


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 01:57 PM~15175836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## sic713

thanks homie


----------



## Westcoastdon530

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 06:50 PM~14531581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ina days work..
> to be continued..
> *



how did you get that dark green part and what paint is that


----------



## sic713

different bases.. i use a gold, white, dark green and a lime green and yellow..

then i shot hok candy organic green over it all..


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2009, 09:05 PM~15202919
> *different bases.. i use a gold, white, dark green and a lime green and yellow..
> 
> then i shot hok candy organic green over it all..
> *


 :yes: :yes: 
looks badass bro


----------



## sic713

gracias!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 08:10 PM~15147067
> *done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 18 2009, 11:06 PM~15123730
> *lookn good ...reminds me of roberts old cutty........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*thats not good when ur paint job reminds people of someone elses*.... :0


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

u almost ready for this sic.....lmk......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn+Oct 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15254354-->
> 
> 
> 
> *thats not good when ur paint job reminds people of someone elses*.... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no just the colors are the same.. my patterns are a WHOLE different style
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Oct 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15254411
> *u almost ready for this sic.....lmk......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope.. not yet.. might not be able to.. too much work for so little time


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2009, 01:32 AM~15255489
> *no just the colors are the same.. my patterns are a WHOLE different style
> nope.. not yet.. might not be able to.. too much work for so little time
> *


DON'T BACK OUT ON ME.......


----------



## sic713

not backin out.. but not about to rush it either..i dont like deadlines


----------



## sin2clown

nice work homie


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Oct 3 2009, 12:11 AM~15254354
> *thats not good when ur paint job reminds people of someone elses.... :0
> *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## bigshod




----------



## DA_SQUID

wasssup foo :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

hola


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2009, 07:25 PM~15259427
> *i dont like deadlines
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 11:10 PM~15147067
> *done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

Shit's clean as fuck.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15298136
> *
> *


sup my brotha from another mutha


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2009, 08:25 PM~15298144
> *:0
> 
> Shit's clean as fuck.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID

i gotta an idea on learning :cheesy: put need your input ill talk to you about it in person


----------



## nickles only

thats some nice work homie.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Oct 9 2009, 12:15 PM~15312560-->
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta an idea on learning :cheesy: put need your input ill talk to you about it in person
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nickles only_@Oct 9 2009, 01:29 PM~15313097
> *thats some nice work homie.
> *


thanks


----------



## Gallo

keep it up homie, lookin better and better each time....wit cho black ass


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2009, 04:07 PM~15325765
> *
> *


i need to figure out something for your car.. when you gunna have cash to buy some material?


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 05:40 PM~15143818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 04:52 PM~15325982
> *i need to figure out something for your car.. when you gunna have cash to buy some material?
> *


by wed or thurs i should be set...and maybe if some people would pay me ..you know for putting in there portion of rent or car radios i sold them ..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2009, 08:58 PM~15328580
> *by wed or thurs i should be set...and maybe if some people would pay me ..you know for putting in there portion of rent or car radios i sold them ..... :biggrin:
> *


hey i had to help moms fix her bucket..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 09:06 PM~15328642
> *hey i had to help moms fix her bucket..
> *


  yea i know i aint worried about ill collect one way or another


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2009, 09:11 PM~15328673
> *  yea i know i aint worried about ill collect one way or another
> *


lol.. radios bangin tho.. haha..

it wil pay for your paint job


----------



## degre576

you gonna be ready for for after the mag show?


----------



## sic713

should be.. as long as i got the space over here


----------



## soc214




----------



## ridenlow84

Let me know when you have that list ready so we can do this


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 14 2009, 05:40 PM~15358161
> *Let me know when you have that list ready so we can do this
> *


list is in my head.. lets go get it


surposly this weekend we are moving next door for sure!

:uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 08:14 PM~15358687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats your addy so i can send ya ruler :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2009, 06:22 PM~15358795
> *whats your addy so i can send ya ruler :biggrin:
> *


shit dude i was sick "with a cold" when i painted this hopper.. pose to go to vegas, then them ******* backed out..


i felt like ass for two days tryin to paint and stripe a car


----------



## zfelix

your spins on your leaf are looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 14 2009, 08:23 PM~15360448
> *your spins on your leaf are looking good :thumbsup:
> *


thats that steel wool


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2009, 05:22 PM~15358795
> *whats your addy so i can send ya ruler :biggrin:
> *


he's got one! I've seen it !!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 14 2009, 11:25 PM~15362841
> *he's got one! I've seen it !!!!
> *


no ****


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 14 2009, 11:25 PM~15362841
> *he's got one! I've seen it !!!!
> *



Its just buried underneath paper/tape balls and dust  

Dont think he knows how to use it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

ha.. like ur dash...


----------



## sic713

random shit


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 14 2009, 08:14 PM~15358687-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice color choice
> <!--QuoteBegin-show-bound_@Oct 14 2009, 08:22 PM~15358795
> *whats your addy so i can send ya ruler :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2009, 09:13 PM~15371171
> *random shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That spraygun came out clean


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15371424
> *That spraygun came out clean
> *


the weed helped


----------



## DA_SQUID

:dropsjaw:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2009, 11:26 AM~15366213
> *ha.. like ur dash...
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 16 2009, 08:56 AM~15376482
> *:dropsjaw:
> *


lol.. what.. a ***** cant smoke from time to time


----------



## sic713




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 07:24 PM~15381433
> *lol.. what.. a ***** cant smoke from time to time
> *


 :biggrin: only time i smoke is when i go to the movies.. then i fall at sleep..wake up and ask what happened :|


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15382245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15382245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Sic, you aint fuckin' around when it comes to painting that bomb, diggin' that green


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 07:14 PM~15382245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 16 2009, 07:16 PM~15382257-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  only time i smoke is when i go to the movies.. then i fall at sleep..wake up and ask what happened :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. i mainly smoke with my chick.. makes for great sex..
> also makes me sleep very very well.. lol..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@Oct 16 2009, 07:32 PM~15382390
> *Damn Sic, you aint fuckin' around when it comes to painting that bomb, diggin' that green
> *


 fuck yeah.. my intro into hot rods..

cut and buff time..
youll see it at autorama


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 06:24 PM~15381433
> *lol.. what.. a ***** cant smoke from time to time
> *


 thats when i do my best work! helps me get "in the zone" and "focus" matter of fact im :420: right now, bout to head to the shop and get it in


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 08:24 PM~15381433
> *lol.. what.. a ***** cant smoke from time to time
> *


gotta be ALLLDAY ERRRRDAY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 17 2009, 05:13 AM~15385573
> *thats when i do my best work! helps me get  "in the zone" and "focus" matter of fact im  :420: right now, bout to head to the shop  and get it in
> *


yea. when i need to focus i do it.. it helps me relax.. 


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2009, 05:49 AM~15385629
> *gotta be ALLLDAY ERRRRDAY :biggrin:
> *


too much for me.. once a month//lol


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2009, 08:53 AM~15385916
> *yea. when i need to focus i do it.. it helps me relax..
> 
> too much for me.. once a month//lol
> *


 lol all day errday for me home boy


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2009, 02:14 AM~15382245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

lookin sick, keep us posted 

you ain't messin around


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by One Luv+Oct 17 2009, 10:09 AM~15386468-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol all day errday for me home boy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mayne.. cant even do it..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crenshaw magraw_@Oct 17 2009, 10:16 AM~15386522
> *:0
> 
> lookin sick, keep us posted
> 
> you ain't messin around
> *


thanks.. ill keep my topic updated


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2009, 12:33 PM~15386858
> *mayne.. cant even do it..
> 
> *


 16 yrs str8


----------



## sic713

dizzam


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 08:15 PM~15358692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

almost ready for pick up..


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jul 16 2009, 07:10 PM~14496980-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> member the color by chance?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside customs_@Jun 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14217311
> *new shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 19 2009, 04:57 PM~15404756
> *member the color by chance?
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


09 ford color..


----------



## sic713




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15416462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was at the shop today and the paint on that ride look's sic
Keep up the good work and thank for all the good tips


----------



## purpl7duece

That bitch is SIC!!!


----------



## Screenz

Damn boy you outdid yourself! I know these pics dont even come close to what it looks like in person :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 20 2009, 07:09 PM~15417034
> *Damn boy you outdid yourself! I know these pics dont even come close to what it looks like in person  :biggrin:
> *


that natural sun light gets this pearl poppin

glad you like it homie.

next is the cutlass lowrider of yours


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 08:24 PM~15416462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! I have to check that color out in person!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15416462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## soc214

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 07:24 PM~15416462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollin-hard

TTT


----------



## Vayzfinest

how much would u charge to paint my 75 rag a blue pearl with some mild patterns??


----------



## bigshod




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 23 2009, 04:51 PM~15448785
> *how much would u charge to paint my 75 rag a blue pearl with some mild patterns??
> *


pm me with some detail of the car.. such as what all you want painted.. and body work.. etc etc..


----------



## sic713




----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15454061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The box you painted is in the Dec. issue of LRM...


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15454061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The box you painted is in the Dec. issue of LRM...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 24 2009, 05:04 PM~15455998
> *The box you painted is in the Dec. issue of LRM...
> *


ive heard, just havent seen it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Still kickin ass I see. :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66

ttt for the hommie


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Oct 26 2009, 01:40 AM~15466484
> *ttt for the homie
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G

what happened to the 65? and the 62?


----------



## sic713

65 is being put together..
62 is ????


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 24 2009, 05:04 PM~15455998
> *The box you painted is in the Dec. issue of LRM...
> *


FUNNY THING IS THE CUTLASS YOU PAINTED RIGHT ABOVE THE BOX 2 CARS YOU PAINTED ON THE SAME PAGE :0 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Oct 27 2009, 12:50 PM~15482291
> *FUNNY THING IS THE CUTLASS YOU PAINTED RIGHT ABOVE THE BOX 2 CARS YOU PAINTED ON THE SAME PAGE :0  :0
> *


aw shit, didnt even think of it that way..
i see that cutty so much i forget i painted it..

one of the 1st.. homie let me get down on it. :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 08:14 PM~15358687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro i wanna learn how to do letters like this what do i need to get started? like brushes, sizing, etc... hit me up thanx


----------



## sic713

lettering brushes, sizing, leafing, and some one shot..

i do my letters freehanded.. i draw em out with a wax pencil, and then apply the sizing..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2009, 01:04 PM~15481310
> *65 is being put together..
> 62 is ????
> *


pics of the 65


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2009, 10:28 PM~15498290
> *lettering brushes, sizing, leafing, and some one shot..
> 
> i do my letters freehanded.. i draw em out with a wax pencil, and then apply the sizing..
> *


what size brushes to outline them? 00, 000...?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 28 2009, 08:29 PM~15498304-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics of the 65
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont have any, we're not puttin it together..the owner is..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 28 2009, 08:39 PM~15498445
> *what size brushes to outline them? 00, 000...?
> *


thats up to you..a kafla scroll brush works great.. good for the curves. but its all up to you what size you want to use..
2 or 3 kafla.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2009, 10:42 PM~15498479
> *dont have any, we're not puttin it together..the owner is..
> thats up to you..a kafla scroll brush works great.. good for the curves. but its all up to you what size you want to use..
> 2 or 3 kafla.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx homie


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## sic713




----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice red walls! how'd you do that???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 30 2009, 06:51 PM~15517923
> *:thumbsup:  nice red walls! how'd you do that???
> *


a lil 1 shot and a airbrush


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 08:56 PM~15517963
> *a lil 1 shot and a airbrush
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:nicoderm: NICE


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 05:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 05:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I must admit it looks good .... :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 04:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car looking killa sic,..


----------



## sic713

thanks homies


----------



## ridenlow84

TTT


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 04:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

yup


----------



## sic713

*magnificos car show special.. 
paint , stripes and patterns..
call for details...
832 372 0874 *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15416462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 05:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think out of all your paint jobs, I like this one the most.


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 5 2009, 05:18 PM~15574009
> *ttt
> *



the cutty needs to finally go down there before its too late... :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

my nukka!


----------



## sic713

sup foo


----------



## Guest

really nice work bro


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Stop by at the Los magnificos car show for a chance to win a new TV, A $200 credit fir SIC713 works, or a $50 papas gift card.


----------



## ridenlow84

X2


----------



## KDM66

what up darkness


----------



## ridenlow84

BUMP


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## miggy254

ttt


----------



## miggy254

iam really lookin forward to next weekend now :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

can you teach me how to spin leaf this weekend (mag. weekend)


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2009, 02:24 PM~15664322
> *can you teach me how to spin leaf this weekend (mag. weekend)
> 
> *


use a grinder :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 14 2009, 01:25 PM~15664328
> *use a grinder :0
> *


Already tried


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2009, 12:24 PM~15664322
> *can you teach me how to spin leaf this weekend (mag. weekend)
> 
> *


i wont be leafin at the show.. but theres a posibility..
givin out secrets


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 03:32 PM~15665127
> *i wont be leafin at the show.. but theres a posibility..
> givin out secrets
> *


  
ill be walkin around with you at the show when your workin if thats cool :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2009, 05:04 PM~15666165
> *
> ill be walkin around with you at the show when your workin if thats cool :cheesy:
> *


coolio


----------



## hotstuff5964

watch you wallet :|


----------



## hotstuff5964

and your booty!


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 14 2009, 07:04 PM~15666165-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be walkin around with you at the show when your workin if thats cool :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 09:16 PM~15666912
> *coolio
> *


Make him bring his report card and show that he is passing spanish.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 15 2009, 12:23 PM~15670857
> *Make him bring his report card and show that he is passing spanish.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254

:thumbsup: 

TTT


----------



## miggy254

u gonna be able to do the body line pinstripe across the side of the car on saturday? just wondering 

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID

:angry:


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Nov 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15666932-->
> 
> 
> 
> watch you wallet :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Nov 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15666937
> *and your booty!
> *


what the hell you sayin margie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 15 2009, 11:23 AM~15670857
> *Make him bring his report card and show that he is passing spanish.
> *


this is united states. we speak english around here :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 08:52 AM~15689835
> *u gonna be able to do the body line pinstripe across the side of the car on saturday? just wondering
> 
> TTT
> *


yes


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2009, 07:36 PM~15695568
> *yes
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 06:44 PM~15695665
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


single line or double line..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 06:44 PM~15695665
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


single line or double line..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2009, 08:00 PM~15695811
> *single line or double line..
> *


wha do u think is cleaner?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:22 PM~15696098
> *wha do u think is cleaner?
> *


ill figure it out when i see ur car


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Hope you can make it Sic !!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15697634
> *ill figure it out when i see ur car
> *


yezzir


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2009, 09:08 PM~15697634
> *ill figure it out when i see ur car
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254

2 days away :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15516951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking el mike


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2009, 10:08 PM~15697634
> *ill figure it out when i see ur car
> *


see u tomorrow bro


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 10:32 AM~15725721
> *see u tomorrow bro
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254

:thumbsup: 

i appreciate the work you did on my lincoln Saturday night.. it came in handy cuz i placed 1st  and it looks bad azz wit the sun beaming on it


----------



## sic713

anytime bro.. yeah i saw you took 1st, congrats..


----------



## miggy254

:0


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 08:29 AM~15765101
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did that guy a favor.


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: NICE MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW SIC


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 25 2009, 04:02 PM~15780803
> *:wave:  :wave: NICE  MEETING  YOU  AT  THE  SHOW  SIC
> *


same here homie..
now bring that da,m car down to me.. lol


"sic"

p.s. im log into my shop name


----------



## ROBERTO G

red walls looked sic


----------



## sic713

thankx mini me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

darknesssss what color is this


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 09:58 AM~15788693
> *darknesssss what color is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit.. i dunno.. looks like thats blue pearl from alsa..


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 25 2009, 12:15 PM~15778011
> *Did that guy a favor.
> *


haha i bet he was still pissed though ...i hear them swangaz even get jacked in broad daylight down in Htown :0 heard it happen at Trae Day a couple months back


----------



## miggy254

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 10:58 AM~15788693
> *darknesssss what color is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: that color is beautiful


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 26 2009, 11:58 AM~15788693-->
> 
> 
> 
> darknesssss what color is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 12:07 PM~15788774
> *shit.. i dunno.. looks like thats blue pearl from alsa..
> *


bad ass color....gonna save this pic might come in handy when im ready to drop the linc off.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 26 2009, 09:20 PM~15794131
> *bad ass color....gonna save this pic might come in handy when im ready to drop the linc off.... :biggrin:
> *


yea it is a nice ass color..
i think slim wants to put it on his linc..

hno:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2009, 12:29 AM~15794686
> *yea it is a nice ass color..
> i think slim wants to put it on his linc..
> 
> hno:
> *


im sure he'llbeat me to it then lol wont be too soon

there's always a custom blend... :biggrin: 

heard u met dee and buggs....d


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 25 2009, 06:12 PM~15781991
> *same here homie..
> now bring that da,m car down to me.. lol
> "sic"
> 
> p.s. im log into my shop name
> *


    :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 26 2009, 10:43 PM~15794816
> *im sure he'llbeat me to it then  lol  wont be too soon
> 
> there's always a custom blend... :biggrin:
> 
> heard u met dee and buggs....d
> *


yep.. thats for sure..

yeah the guy with the models right..

yeah i met him, cool cat


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2009, 07:48 PM~15800030
> *yep..  thats for sure..
> 
> yeah the guy with the models right..
> 
> yeah i met him, cool cat
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 10:58 AM~15788693
> *darknesssss what color is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Outraguos (sp) brand. Runs about 600 a quart :0 or so I heard


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2009, 08:30 PM~15801504
> *Outraguos (sp) brand. Runs about 600 a quart :0 or so I heard
> *


if thats the case, ill make my paint rep mix me a customs color like that


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 02:42 PM~15790184
> *haha i bet he was still pissed though ...i hear them swangaz even get jacked in broad daylight down in Htown  :0 heard it happen at Trae Day a couple months back
> *


I don't understand it but they jack people for them all the time.


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 29 2009, 12:03 AM~15810084
> *I don't understand it but they jack people for them all the time.
> *


and the price of em is crazy too like 4g'z with tires .. :dunno: some fools put 4 thousand dollars rims on a car worth 1200 and they live in da Apts where rent is 89 dollars a month cuz they on Housing Assistance


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 04:04 PM~15813391
> *and the price of em is crazy too like 4g'z with tires ..  :dunno: some fools put 4 thousand dollars rims on a car worth 1200 and they live in da Apts where rent is 89 dollars a month cuz they on Housing Assistance
> *


 :roflmao: but looking good in the parking lot


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 29 2009, 07:18 PM~15815066
> *:roflmao: but looking good in the parking lot
> *


hell yea lol


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 12:08 PM~15791409
> *:wow: that color is beautiful
> *


the cotton candy look is the shit.


----------



## BayRyder

Don't want to put shit out here but wassup. Its been over a year since you had my stuff. At least 5 months since you said it was done. I sent you my address at least 3 times so you could send it out. Now I can't even get a reply back to let me know if im gonna get my stuff back or if u just gonna keep my parts & da $300????????


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by BayRyder_@Dec 1 2009, 02:15 AM~15830697
> *Don't want to put shit out here but wassup. Its been over a year since you had my stuff. At least 5 months since you said it was done. I sent you my address at least 3 times so you could send it out. Now I can't even get a reply back to let me know if im gonna get my stuff back or if u just gonna keep my parts & da $300????????
> *


 :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 03:41 PM~14112801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bump for this clean paint job !!


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 7 2009, 10:01 PM~15906420
> *Bump for this clean paint job !!
> *


damn that car is fuckin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2009, 02:18 AM~15803884
> *if thats the case, ill make my paint rep mix me a customs color like that
> *


in that case ill get my paint from you :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 11:29 PM~15794686
> *yea it is a nice ass color..
> i think slim wants to put it on his linc..
> 
> hno:
> *


Darkness!!!Text me!!! I switched cell phones....again


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15932180
> *Darkness!!!Text me!!! I switched cell phones....again
> *


whats the number :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

wattup sic anything new?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 11 2009, 04:15 AM~15945983
> *wattup sic anything new?
> *


just striped and leafed a lac yesterddy.. havent posted the pics yet


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

work truck


----------



## sic713




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 06:43 PM~15952552
> *
> 
> *


    













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Dec 9 2009, 10:24 PM~15932180-->
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness!!!Text me!!! I switched cell phones....again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Dec 11 2009, 04:24 AM~15945938
> *whats the number :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 06:29 PM~15952976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: san barendino
good times..


----------



## sic713

watermelon head

:roflmao: x100


----------



## tito_ls

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

it wasnt goodtimes having someone mooning me...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 06:38 PM~15953080
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> it wasnt goodtimes having someone mooning me...
> *


aaahhhhhhhhhh black as mooning you while drivin da 60...

yep.. goodtimes those where..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15953106
> *aaahhhhhhhhhh  black as mooning you while drivin da 60...
> 
> yep.. goodtimes those where..
> *


Good thing i didnt wreck it... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2009, 07:08 PM~15953447
> *Good thing i didnt wreck it... :biggrin:
> *


yes cuz you had some expensive bikes behind you :0


----------



## sic713

flamed out worked truck..


----------



## degre576

looking good mayne


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 15 2009, 03:55 PM~15990841
> *looking good mayne
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2009, 04:23 PM~15990483
> *flamed out worked truck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## angryman83

Where's your shop? 
I gotta 61 that needs painting 
All the body work is done, car is primed


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by angryman83_@Dec 17 2009, 12:06 AM~16005684
> *Where's your shop?
> I gotta 61 that needs painting
> All the body work is done, car is primed
> *


:|


----------



## angryman83

That's a bad thing?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by angryman83_@Dec 16 2009, 11:06 PM~16005684
> *Where's your shop?
> I gotta 61 that needs painting
> All the body work is done, car is primed
> *


located in pasadena


----------



## DA_SQUID

what you yhink sic? itll look good with your touch? something i want like this


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2009, 09:58 AM~16008502
> *what you yhink sic? itll look good with your touch? something i want like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by angryman83_@Dec 17 2009, 09:44 AM~16007932
> *That's a bad thing?
> *


nope not at all but when most peope say that, it really isnt done


----------



## ridenlow84

TTMFT


----------



## sic713

oldie but goodies


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2009, 06:28 PM~16061236
> *oldie but goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You painted almost every car in that row huh ?? :biggrin: 
2010 time for some new projects  Wait for them tax refunds to come in ...


----------



## sic713

yea almost.. why didnt joe bring the cutt.. that was the only one missing..

and yeah i love tax refunds.. gotta get the money before they spend it tho.. lol..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

i got some thing on the way to u


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2009, 09:19 AM~16066428
> *yea almost.. why didnt joe bring the cutt.. that was the only one missing..
> 
> and yeah i love tax refunds.. gotta get the money before they spend it tho.. lol..
> *


The black cutty was out of order. It didnt wanna start. Imma have something for you also in may but it will be different but more like a daily driver somewhat. You gonna trip out.. :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 23 2009, 04:42 PM~16070525
> *i got some on the way to u
> *


 :scrutinize: We trying to get away from gbodys huh ??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Dec 23 2009, 04:21 PM~16070892-->
> 
> 
> 
> The black cutty was out of order. It didnt wanna start. Imma have something for you also in may but it will be different but more like a daily driver somewhat. You gonna trip out.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo ok.. i got you.
> il wait for may
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-duceoutdaroof_@Dec 23 2009, 04:25 PM~16070930
> *:scrutinize: We trying to get away from gbodys huh ??
> *


we luv g bodys


----------



## ridenlow84

still waiting


----------



## sic713

how much clear is left over?


----------



## ridenlow84

a gallon i beleive ill be at the shop later ill check


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 23 2009, 05:25 PM~16070930
> *:scrutinize: We trying to get away from gbodys huh ??
> *


 :cheesy: impalers?


----------



## ridenlow84

yea got a gallon of chroma clear


----------



## sic713

tha will work


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2009, 05:28 PM~16061236
> *oldie but goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up sic have a good new year


----------



## sic713

you too bro


----------



## sic713




----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2009, 11:59 PM~16139265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good sic happy new year homie! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 31 2009, 06:10 AM~16143073
> *looks good sic happy new year homie!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks..
same to youo homie..
have a good one and a safe one


----------



## regal ryda

you know what time it is bro.....bring the new year in with a bang homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 31 2009, 11:04 AM~16144925
> *you know what time it is bro.....bring the new year in with a bang homie
> *


awready.. last job of the yr was that regal i just posted..


time to bust ass and break the world off


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

ttt


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 31 2009, 08:15 PM~16149159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sic said for you not to post anymore in his topic until you stop bullshittin and bring em ur cutty :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## flakes23

Got the LS ready for you to work your magic bro. Check the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=505206&st=20


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ridenlow84

:uh:


----------



## sic713

1st job of the yr


----------



## zfelix

looks badass!


----------



## flakes23




----------



## flakes23

Turned out super nice sic, Thanks bro! You got my biz from now on.


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:

royal touch always has my biz.


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16220095
> *1st job of the yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0


----------



## flakes23




----------



## flakes23




----------



## flakes23

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

looks good i like that varigated leaf i think i want some on my ride


----------



## sic713

ooo weeee that bitch is wettttttttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jan 8 2010, 07:19 PM~16230397
> *looks good i like that varigated leaf i think i want some on my ride
> *


yeah, that was my 1st time using it on a ride.. varigated only looks good with certains colors..

im staring to like it more and more now..


----------



## flakes23




----------



## flakes23




----------



## mac2lac

good fkn job sic!!!!! my homie with the thunderbird said he's ready when you are..


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 8 2010, 09:26 PM~16231080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

happy birthday hoe


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 8 2010, 07:31 PM~16230519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 8 2010, 10:11 PM~16230310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what klear are you using sic? shit is hella wet!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

That shits sick, one of your more simple paint jobs, but probably the cleanest with the nicest flow. 

Doesn't hurt that its a badass color either :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Jan 9 2010, 02:10 PM~16237290-->
> 
> 
> 
> what klear are you using sic? shit is hella wet!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its matrix i believe.. but i didnt paint it.. i just striped it
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2010, 04:54 PM~16238390
> *That shits sick, one of your more simple paint jobs, but probably the cleanest with the nicest flow.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that its a badass color either :biggrin:
> *


sic ass color but i cant take credit for it..
coach paint in body from bryan/ college station painted it..


i dont get too many candy jobs..people dot wanna spend the money


----------



## flakes23

Yea, Its matrix.First time using it.It's alot cheaper in price than HOK. Layed the candy down, put three coats of clear, sanded it back down, got sic to lay down the leave and stripe's then recleared. The base coat and candy is matrix too. It's all their top of line paint. I think sic's touch made the paint job pop. Thanks again sic.


----------



## regalman85




----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 10 2010, 08:22 PM~16249881
> *
> *


x2


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16220095
> *1st job of the yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice! need to take a trip up here to the chitown area put down some work up here


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2010, 10:28 PM~16262056
> *fucking nice! need to take a trip up here to the chitown area put down some work up here
> *


im down..
make sure them titties in your avi are there too


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2010, 09:38 AM~16265092
> *im down..
> make sure them titties in your avi are there too
> *


x2


----------



## sic713




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 06:02 PM~16280892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## show-bound

LINES LOOKING GOOD! 

and sTRIAGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 07:20 PM~16281877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 




































:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 06:20 PM~16281877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS LOOKS CLEAN..


----------



## horror

KILLER WORK!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by horror_@Jan 14 2010, 07:40 AM~16287192
> *KILLER WORK!
> *


YESSIIR!


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## flaked85

YOU'VE COME A LONG WAY HOMIE.KEEP DOIN YOUR THANG


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## zfelix

stripes are lookin badass brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2010, 09:38 AM~16265092
> *im down..
> make sure them titties in your avi are there too
> *


shit umm ill try to find her if not ill just unbutton my shirt but first ill shave my chest


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Jan 14 2010, 04:42 PM~16292445-->
> 
> 
> 
> stripes are lookin badass brotha! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ya sir
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 14 2010, 07:13 PM~16293876
> *shit umm ill try to find her if not ill just unbutton my shirt but first ill shave my chest
> *


:barf:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2010, 09:42 PM~16294850
> *
> :barf:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod




----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt for one of the top up and comers.. 

if only u were near homie.. id already have your name on my shit!


----------



## sic713

priciate it..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 05:55 PM~16353797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 04:55 PM~16353797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 04:51 PM~16353752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good puto


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 04:51 PM~16353752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

i hate hoods with humps in the middle


----------



## ridenlow84

wa wa wa


----------



## jake.blancas

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 04:13 PM~16354002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT KIND OF LEAF AND SIZE DID YOU USE BRO?

AND WHAT DID YOU SPIN IT WITH


----------



## sic713

mona lisa leaf.
rolco quick dry size
0000 steel wool


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2010, 10:19 AM~16374003
> *mona lisa leaf.
> rolco quick dry size
> 0000 steel wool
> *



yo sic how long after you aply the leaf are you waiting to spin it and are you just bunching the steel wool up or on a dowl rod of some sort?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 22 2010, 06:53 PM~16379737
> *yo sic how long after you aply the leaf are you waiting to spin it and are you just bunching the steel wool up or on a dowl rod of some sort?
> *


im turning it right after i apply it..

im useing a stencil brush with the wool wrapped around it.. just like u would use one for velvet.. i just replaced it with wool


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2010, 10:54 PM~16380418
> *im turning it right after i apply it..
> 
> im useing a stencil brush with the wool wrapped around it.. just like u would use one for velvet.. i just replaced it with wool
> *


nice thanks ima try that today!!!!


----------



## sic713

anytime


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 21 2010, 06:57 PM~16368530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate hoods with humps in the middle
> *


stripe work is looking great! each job topping the last, thats the way to do it.


----------



## sic713

yep.. only way to improve a persons skills


----------



## sic713




----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 21 2010, 06:57 PM~16368530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn son save some artistik sikness for my shit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 25 2010, 08:13 PM~16410146
> *Damn son save some artistik sikness for my shit :biggrin:
> *


i got plently homie.. trust me..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 04:55 PM~16353797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AM DIGGIN THIS.....LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING YOU UP HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:fart:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:barf:


----------



## degre576

lookin good homie


----------



## sic713

prohect "mr blvd"


----------



## sic713

glasshouse...
latin image


----------



## sic713

monte cleared...
puttin in werk


----------



## zfelix

do work son!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

g house, more to come.. just the 1st color so far


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 06:23 PM~16462534
> *g house, more to come.. just the 1st color so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 06:23 PM~16462534
> *g house, more to come.. just the 1st color so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Screenz




----------



## sic713

god damn....
my best job hands down..........

u need to lemme borrow it for a date...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 12:14 AM~16465136
> *god damn....
> my best job hands down..........
> 
> u need to lemme borrow it for a date...
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jan 30 2010, 11:09 PM~16464572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn I don't like green but that is freakin awesome lol :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jan 31 2010, 01:09 AM~16464572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is just fuckin SIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

all done.. just a lil leafing and some stripes


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 07:46 PM~16470148
> *all done.. just a lil leafing and some stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo sic are you using kk in 500 for the kandy fades? are they fading out in the sun if so? :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 31 2010, 04:51 PM~16470191
> *yo sic are you using kk in 500 for the kandy fades? are they fading out in the sun if so?  :happysad:
> *


 yea im using kk in sg 100..
the sun will fade em out, but most of these cars are kept inside..
some colors will hold up ok as long as u got some high dollar clear over it

uk sucks for pattern work.. especially when u got 10 different colors, 

i can do a whole kandy roof with kk in a day..


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 05:56 PM~16470235
> *yea im using kk in sg 100..
> the sun will fade em out, but most of these cars are kept inside..
> some colors will hold up ok as long as u got some high dollar clear over it
> 
> uk sucks for pattern work.. especially when u got 10 different colors,
> 
> i can do a whole kandy roof with kk in a day..
> *


sooo i sould buy kk for a whole car?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 31 2010, 06:07 PM~16470750
> *sooo i sould buy kk for a whole car?
> *


no.. uk for complete cars.. kk only for graphics..
kk on a whole car would fade in 6 months


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 09:14 PM~16470794
> *no.. uk for complete cars.. kk only for graphics..
> kk on a whole car would fade in 6 months
> *



i have done plenty of overalls with kk just put good clear on it!!!!! :cheesy: i was just curios about the fades seems the would fade out quickly! but youre right about them being kept inside shouldnt be a big problem! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 31 2010, 06:21 PM~16470868
> *i have done plenty of overalls with kk just put good clear on it!!!!! :cheesy: i was just curios about the fades seems the would fade out quickly! but youre right about them being kept inside shouldnt be a big problem! :biggrin:
> *


yea the fades will fade quick.. its like 2 coats on them ..
all low lows need to be garage kept anyways


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 09:35 PM~16471014
> *yea the fades will fade quick.. its like 2 coats on them ..
> all low lows need to be garage kept anyways
> *



definately just cant get some customers to u nderstand this!!!!! lightfastness is short lived in the fla sun! :cheesy:


----------



## bighpdavis

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## bigshod




----------



## fleetwoodkiller

man that glass house came out nice i hope my ls come like that ,that shit is sic nice work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 31 2010, 08:28 PM~16472063
> *man that glass house came out nice i hope my ls come like that ,that shit is sic  nice work
> *


you know it will.. im a take car of you


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

cool big homie thanks


----------



## Los 210

Very nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 04:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAD_ONE

looking good sic ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks like the same colors I used on a gold 63 awhile back. Looks great


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2010, 04:22 PM~16469587
> *Damn I don't like green but that is freakin awesome lol :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: FUCKING girls dont know what cool colors are :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 04:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 05:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: nice job guey!


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2010, 05:22 PM~16491296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


getting better big homie.


----------



## sic713

yea, scrolling is something i dont do alot..
but im learning it..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16492525
> *yea, scrolling is something i dont do alot..
> but im learning it..
> *



Looking good Knee-Grow


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 2 2010, 02:48 PM~16489745
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  FUCKING girls dont know what cool colors are  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 06:14 PM~15358687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## chumain805

ready when you are homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

MAN.... BADASS... I WANT THEM PATTERNS ON MY BABY STROLLER.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Feb 3 2010, 10:56 AM~16499376
> *ready when you are homie :biggrin:
> *


i got the pm..
call me, number in my sig..
ill try and hit you up tonight


----------



## sic713

glasshouse done..
time for clear...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pattern paint job has an EXCLAMATION MARK SIC, GREAT GREAT JOB, cant wait to get my new toy so u can work ur skill on it


----------



## sic713

thank big homie..
shit im waiting on you to pick up that toy and drop her off..

:nohomo:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cali rydah

sick i want u to do more to l.a. magnum..
i got a idea..want it done asap call me.. no ****..


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 07:25 PM~16504247
> *thank big homie..
> shit im waiting on you to pick up that toy and drop her off..
> 
> :nohomo:
> *


IF u only knew how bad i want that car, we been trying averyway to get the car out of there, but no success, IM LOSING IT!!!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 3 2010, 08:41 PM~16505283
> *sick i want u to do more to l.a. magnum..
> i got a idea..want it done asap call me.. no ****..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 2 2010, 01:48 PM~16489745
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  FUCKING girls dont know what cool colors are  :biggrin:
> *


got the hood in.. looks nice,, did u paint it?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2010, 01:28 PM~16511441
> *got the hood in.. looks nice,, did u paint it?
> *


yes sir :happysad:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Feb 5 2010, 12:59 PM~16522766
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## BigLazy903

TTT


----------



## lincolnswanga

yo sic would you throw down some pin stripes on a taylor tot stroller ??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 8 2010, 09:23 AM~16548183
> *yo sic would you throw down some pin stripes on a taylor tot stroller ??
> *


what is that.. one of them old school strollers?


----------



## lincolnswanga

yup yup its an ol skool stroller :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Screenz+Jan 30 2010, 10:09 PM~16464572-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 03:46 PM~16479118
> *striped and leafed.. ready for clear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 10 2010, 05:23 PM~16574592
> *:wow:
> *



What the Hell did I tell you... Dont post in here until you stop bullshittin and take your cutlass to Sic.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## pi4short

what up Sic... work is looking good dogg.. keep it up..! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 12 2010, 09:12 AM~16592323
> *what up Sic... work is looking good dogg.. keep it up..! :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie..
thanks alot bro..
gotta put in werk!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Feb 10 2010, 06:12 PM~16575797-->
> 
> 
> 
> What the Hell did I tell you... Dont post in here until you stop bullshittin and take your cutlass to Sic.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 10 2010, 09:18 PM~16578096
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:    ....


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2010, 10:30 AM~16593018
> *sup homie..
> thanks alot bro..
> gotta put in werk!
> *


YESSSIR... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 12 2010, 11:29 AM~16593608
> *:angry:
> :uh:  :uh:       ....
> *


what!
i just laughed..
:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2010, 04:13 PM~16595669
> *what!
> i just laughed..
> :rofl:
> *


your gonna make bumpkins head bigger (nohomo)


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 16 2010, 11:24 AM~16628825
> *your  gonna make  bumpkins  head bigger  (nohomo)
> *


u didnt say no ****....



:nono:


----------



## sic713




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 09:29 PM~16634365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 05:23 PM~16462534
> *g house, more to come.. just the 1st color so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 07:01 PM~16633016
> *u didnt say no ****....
> :nono:
> *


SIR YES I DID.................


----------



## sic713

aww damn, false ****


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn!!!!! looking good sic


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 05:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> VERY NICE :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> all done.. just a lil leafing and some stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE LOOKS GOOD :0


----------



## SW713

> all done.. just a lil leafing and some stripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE LOOKS GOOD :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll should see this in person, homie got down
Click to expand...


----------



## bigshod

:wow: :wow: BADASS :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

:420:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 09:13 PM~16646166
> *ya'll should see this in person, homie got down
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 06:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :420: that looks real good


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 17 2010, 10:38 AM~16639256
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> all done.. just a lil leafing and some stripin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE LOOKS GOOD :0
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :wow: :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> thats dope :thumbsup: love the colors,flakes and the fades
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

thanks my ******


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

keep doing your thang big homie


----------



## REC

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 18 2010, 06:02 PM~16654601
> *keep doing your thang big homie
> *


got my car on the road..
mr blvd here we come


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2010, 06:09 PM~16654663
> *got my car on the road..
> mr blvd here we come
> *


oh shit h- town watch out mr bvld on the way


----------



## mrchavez

WOW......... DAMMIT DUDE... EVERY NEW PAINT YOU DO IS ALWAYS AMAZING... MUCHO PROPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 05:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16661994
> *WOW.........  DAMMIT  DUDE...  EVERY NEW  PAINT  YOU  DO  IS  ALWAYS  AMAZING...  MUCHO  PROPS  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie.. i gotta put it down for h-town


----------



## degre576

looking good homie. still need to redo the red truck.


----------



## sic713

whenever you ready


----------



## zfelix

what up homess blue top is lookin niicee 

what guns are you using??  keep it up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 19 2010, 05:21 PM~16664979
> *what up homess blue top is lookin niicee
> 
> what guns are you using??  keep it up
> *


my big gun is a iwata
and my lil gun is some cheepo from the tool store..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2010, 07:36 PM~16665725
> *my big gun is a iwata
> and my lil gun is some cheepo from the tool store..
> *


Any word on da helmet?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 06:50 PM~16665839
> *Any word on da helmet?
> *


ill be finishing it sunday night, then ill clear it before i ship it, should ship tuesday-weds


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I NEED SOME GOLD LEAFIN DONE HOMIE PM ME SO WE CAN TALK


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2010, 09:03 PM~16666427
> *ill be finishing it sunday night, then ill clear it before i ship it, should ship tuesday-weds
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

shit my lady bought me another helmet so i wont use the good one and fuck it up!! cant wait to see it. you can post up pics if you want homie fuck da secrets. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 10:15 PM~16667505
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> shit my lady bought me another helmet so i wont use the good one and fuck it up!! cant wait to see it. you can post up pics if you want homie fuck da secrets.  :biggrin:
> *


showcase it on the wall


----------



## danny chawps

> thats fucking sick man :cheesy:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 08:13 PM~16643725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u kill n em sic :machinegun:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 08:29 PM~16634365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this one :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:21 PM~16679513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

more of the monte, paintin white spokes.
red stripes with leafing on the body..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2010, 03:26 PM~16679545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fkin helment..
i went this morning to get some babyblue for the stripes..
fuckers were closed, didnt open till 12 on sundays..

but open durin the week at 10.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:31 PM~16679576
> *fkin helment..
> i went this morning to get some babyblue for the stripes..
> fuckers were closed, didnt open till 12 on sundays..
> 
> but open durin the week at 10.
> *


----------



## sic713

hood n trunk of g house, did a il more scrolling..
panels are a lil dusty..
not the actual paint


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2010, 03:32 PM~16679590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that dogs racist..
naw ill go tommorow morn..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:33 PM~16679597
> *hood n trunk of g house, did a il more scrolling..
> panels are a lil dusty..
> not the actual paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit looks fucking badass!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:34 PM~16679599
> *that dogs racist..
> naw ill go tommorow morn..
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:21 PM~16679513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this turned out good


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 21 2010, 04:21 PM~16679513-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:30 PM~16679566
> *more of the monte, paintin white spokes.
> red stripes with leafing on the body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

bad ass work bro.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:34 PM~16679599
> *that dogs racist..
> naw ill go tommorow morn..
> *


thought he was mixed


----------



## southside customs

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 05:33 PM~16679597
> *hood n trunk of g house, did a il more scrolling..
> panels are a lil dusty..
> not the actual paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Scrolls look good Mike!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

looking good


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:00 PM~16700809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



damnn brotha that came out looking just right! 2010 already is lookin like a good yearr :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 23 2010, 01:08 PM~16700883
> *damnn brotha that came out looking just right! 2010 already is lookin like a good yearr :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea dude.. we are the up and comers for a new era..
gotta put it down


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 03:00 PM~16700809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


The top came out real good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

:dunno:


----------



## swanginslabsintx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 01:00 PM~16700809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 real nice man


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 05:39 PM~16703529
> *:dunno:
> *


dammit, forgot to get the pics.. ill post em tommorow


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn sic... come hit my WHOLE galaxie vert up like you did that roof.. i need to get like that for REAL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 23 2010, 06:20 PM~16703982
> *damn sic... come hit my WHOLE galaxie vert up like you did that roof.. i need to get like that for REAL
> *


you know im down to do it..
wait till it warms up.. i like tropical weather..


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 06:45 PM~16704227
> *you know im down to do it..
> wait till it warms up.. i like tropical weather..
> *



no shit you cant spray in 20 degrees LOL... 

need some body work too tho, you down? get your ass up here and show me whats up.. i can be your asssistant/bitch (NO ****) maybe you can teach me a lil while i help./..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16704285
> *no shit you cant spray in 20 degrees LOL...
> 
> need some body work too tho, you down? get your ass up here and show me whats up.. i can be your asssistant/bitch (NO ****) maybe you can teach me a lil while i help./..
> *


DO YOU KNOW HES BLACK???????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: HE GONNA SHOW U SOME SHIT ALRIGHT! :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Feb 23 2010, 06:50 PM~16704285-->
> 
> 
> 
> no shit you cant spray in 20 degrees LOL...
> 
> need some body work too tho, you down? get your ass up here and show me whats up.. i can be your asssistant/bitch (NO ****) maybe you can teach me a lil while i help./..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit its 30 down here.. frezzin nuts
> ill show you a thing or to.. i learned by watching
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 07:46 PM~16704965
> *DO YOU KNOW HES BLACK????????  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  HE GONNA SHOW U SOME SHIT ALRIGHT!  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:
u stupid..
im a show him how to eat a watermelon and spray candy at da same time


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> DAMMM HOMIE U GOT DOWN ON THIS 1 BUT MY FAVORITE IS THE MAZDA MINI :0 TRUCK :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16705457
> * u stupid..
> im a show him how to eat a watermelon and spray candy at da same time
> *


and mix some koolaid in a mixxing cup using da mix ratios.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 23 2010, 08:46 PM~16704965-->
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU KNOW HES BLACK????????  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  HE GONNA SHOW U SOME SHIT ALRIGHT!  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16705457
> *shit its 30 down here.. frezzin nuts
> ill show you a thing or to.. i learned by watching
> :roflmao:
> u stupid..
> im a show him how to eat a watermelon and spray candy at da same time
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 10:29 PM~16706439
> *and mix some koolaid in a mixxing cup using da mix ratios.
> *


Lmao! See I told you Y'all were Too Crazy! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 09:29 PM~16706439
> *and mix some koolaid in a mixxing cup using da mix ratios.
> *


4:1:1
4 parts sugar
1 part kool-aid
1 part water..




mayne.. instant diabetussssssss


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 10:36 PM~16706566
> *4:1:1
> 4 parts sugar
> 1 part kool-aid
> 1 part water..
> mayne.. instant diabetussssssss
> *


Umm Yeah Lmao! But good Ratio For Clear Coat! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 23 2010, 09:38 PM~16706607
> *Umm Yeah Lmao! But good Ratio For Clear Coat! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


tru.. :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 10:36 PM~16706566
> *4:1:1
> 4 parts sugar
> 1 part kool-aid
> 1 part water..
> mayne.. instant diabetussssssss
> *


naw man we cant do that shit you black and im a mesican you know that diabetes be fucking us up. but thats a good ratio for some patron, squirt, and lime.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16706704
> *naw man we cant do that shit you black and im a mesican you know that diabetes be fucking us up. but thats a good ratio for some patron, squirt, and lime.
> *


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

whose 62 is that


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 24 2010, 01:18 PM~16712240
> *whose 62 is that
> *


latin kustoms


----------



## flakes23

Wut up sic. Work looking bad ass homie! I need to get my side mirror's to so u can stripe em for me, LS is coming together.


----------



## STRANGE

SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 24 2010, 09:55 PM~16717718
> *Wut up sic. Work looking bad ass homie! I need to get my side mirror's to so u can stripe em for me, LS is coming together.
> *


coo let me know


----------



## bigshod




----------



## KDM66

WHEN YOU ARE FREE MY 63 IS READY FYI AND IF IT GONNA BE A MONTH IM GONNA TAKE IT TO GET INTERIOR DONE


----------



## mrchavez

TTT FOR EL ''ENFERMO713''(SIC713)


----------



## sic713

wtf.. retard


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 05:27 PM~16724915
> *wtf.. retard
> *


Ummmm :ugh:


----------



## sic713

new pics


----------



## sic713

wetsanded and striped..
6 mo coats of clear come sat. sun


----------



## sic713

buffing on the g house..


----------



## Medusa

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:06 PM~16726423
> *new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Feb 25 2010, 07:10 PM~16726449-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 07:13 PM~16726479
> *GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:
> *


still not done.. i will finish it tommorow.. and clear it sunday.. be shippin it to you monday/tuesday.. depending on how dry it it..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16726518
> *was up
> still not done.. i will finish it tommorow.. and clear it sunday.. be shippin it to you monday/tuesday.. depending on how dry it it..
> *


man that shit looks badass *****!!!!!! let it dry good homie so thursday would be ok dont worry bout it. looks badass i just showed everyone at home showing it off.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16726563
> *man that shit looks badass *****!!!!!! let it dry good homie so thursday would be ok dont worry bout it.  looks badass i just showed everyone at home showing it off.
> *


cool, yeah i want it to dry good before i box it.. glad you liked..
ill post more tommorow when im done


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:26 PM~16726598
> *cool, yeah i want it to dry good before i box it.. glad you liked..
> ill post more tommorow when im done
> *


yeah man i cant wait to get it and show da mafucka off! im telling everyone da darkest curliest haired mesican hooked it up for me :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

my hair aint curly..
only my pubs....


nohomo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:45 PM~16726773
> *my hair aint curly..
> only my pubs....
> nohomo
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: TMI nasty ass fucka!!! you best not put any on my helmet you fucker!!! :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 08:00 PM~16726920
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TMI nasty ass fucka!!! you best not put any on my helmet you fucker!!!  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: too late


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16727138
> *:roflmao: too late
> *


look mom he put a really tight pinstripe here. 

mijo but that looks like a pelo (hair) :uh: 

wtf


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 PM~16727399
> *look mom he put a really tight pinstripe here.
> 
> mijo but that looks like a pelo (hair)  :uh:
> 
> wtf
> *


:rofl:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:39 PM~16727488
> *:rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 25 2010, 08:28 PM~16726623-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man i cant wait to get it and show da mafucka off! im telling everyone da darkest curliest haired mesican hooked it up for me  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:45 PM~16726773
> *my hair aint curly..
> only my pubs....
> nohomo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:00 PM~16726920
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TMI nasty ass fucka!!! you best not put any on my helmet you fucker!!!  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16727138
> *:roflmao: too late
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16727399
> *look mom he put a really tight pinstripe here.
> 
> mijo but that looks like a pelo (hair)  :uh:
> 
> wtf
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:39 PM~16727488
> *:rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 09:43 PM~16727538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You 2 Mo Fos are Fucking Hilarious! :roflmao: :rofl: :drama:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2010, 09:46 PM~16727593
> *You 2 Mo Fos are Fucking Hilarious! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :drama:
> *


thanks :biggrin: we gonna get comedy act together we still workin on da name


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:08 PM~16726435
> *wetsanded and striped..
> 6 mo coats of clear come sat. sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The homie, Sic...shuttin' shit down without frebreeze or air freshener! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:08 PM~16726435
> *wetsanded and striped..
> 6 mo coats of clear come sat. sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: can' wait to the the whole ride :boink: :boink:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2008, 05:01 PM~10957848
> *its all in me dome.
> *



hers is the quote Darkness......so what was in you :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 26 2010, 05:06 AM~16731471
> *hers is the quote Darkness......so what was in you :biggrin:
> *


dont even remember that, must of been a high night..
typo


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16727399
> *look mom he put a really tight pinstripe here.
> 
> mijo but that looks like a pelo (hair)  :uh:
> 
> wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> wetsanded and striped..
> 6 mo coats of clear come sat. sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 soooooo clean :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 25 2010, 10:45 PM~16728548
> *thanks  :biggrin:  we gonna get comedy act together we still workin on da name
> *


Lmao! How Bout *Mex-Sic-an*! Lol j/k :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2010, 08:16 PM~16737293
> *Lmao! How Bout Mex-Sic-an! Lol j/k  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah that will work


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 12:10 AM~16739286
> *Yeah that will work
> *


Lmao! Ok I get 10% of the Profit for coming up with the Name! Lol Not Kidding either :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2010, 12:56 AM~16739592
> *Lmao! Ok I get 10% of the Profit for coming up with the Name! Lol Not Kidding either  :cheesy:
> *


Shit fuck that. I need to see what darkness thinks first


----------



## Mike_e

i been checking out your work since you messed with bikes ,now you got a shot and u doin it big bro :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee

> wetsanded and striped..
> 6 mo coats of clear come sat. sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 soooooo clean :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> nice work ...
Click to expand...


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah those patterns are the best yet to come out of your shop homie.. 

hopefully you will be hittin my trunk and hood one day soon!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 02:37 AM~16740114
> *Shit fuck that. I need to see what darkness thinks first
> *


Lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 26 2010, 11:56 PM~16739592-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! Ok I get 10% of the Profit for coming up with the Name! Lol Not Kidding either  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill give u 10% alright
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 01:37 AM~16740114
> *Shit fuck that. I need to see what darkness thinks first
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

*paint specials..
pinstripes and patterns.

200 stripes
600 roofs

call for details.
832 372 0874

wont last long,jump on it while you can
no ****
*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 03:09 PM~16742983
> *ill give u 10% alright
> :biggrin:
> *


Is that just da tip :scrutinize: she might ask for more :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 05:51 PM~16744305
> *Is that just da tip :scrutinize:  she might ask for more :0
> *


she aint ready..lol
im a go see her in dallas


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:19 PM~16744924
> *she aint ready..lol
> im a go see her in dallas
> *


heard she gonna be ready for you. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 07:59 PM~16745214
> *heard she gonna be ready for you.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 09:01 PM~16745231
> *:roflmao:
> *


shit reminds me of a good black joke :happysad: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713

:ugh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 09:15 PM~16745361
> *:ugh:
> *


wahahahahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:08 PM~16726435
> *wetsanded and striped..
> 6 mo coats of clear come sat. sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these pics aint got shit on seein it in person.


darkness you got down homie (got down, ha) :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## sic713




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 07:54 PM~16753031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 06:54 PM~16753031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's sic!


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 03:13 PM~16743003
> *200 stripes
> 600 roofs
> 
> call for details.
> 832 372 0874
> 
> wont last long,jump on it while you can
> no ****
> </span>
> *


 *Damnnn those are great prices*


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 08:54 PM~16753031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

DAMMIT IMA HAVE TO TAKE THA CUT. DOWN THERE..... IMA HIT YOU UP VERY SOON... TTT


----------



## Crystal Images

Dropped off at tha Brothers like this
















:biggrin: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## Crystal Images

And had to pick it up in pieces $3500 and 4 months later with no bodywork done and some primer and two molded fenders that they subed out 

:machinegun: :tears: :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## elspock84

ummm :ugh:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Crystal Images_@Mar 1 2010, 08:55 PM~16765438
> *Dropped off at tha  Brothers like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :naughty:
> *


Wrong topic :dunno:


----------



## Crystal Images

No its the right topic :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 1 2010, 09:45 PM~16766968
> *Wrong topic :dunno:
> *


he cool.. showing me pics of his car


----------



## Crystal Images

so what u think


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Crystal Images_@Mar 2 2010, 08:30 AM~16770452
> *so what u think
> *


its clean, i remember it..i would use some yellows and greens.. lime gold over silver and organic green over silver


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 93caddy




----------



## touchdowntodd

you should have homie reword what he said about his regal, seems like hes sayin you ripped him off how im readin it


----------



## sic713

naw the leal bros burned him..
, thats why ut say the "brothers"

but thanks for the heads up....


----------



## Los 210

:uh:


----------



## southside customs

:twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16773817
> *naw the leal bros burned him..
> , thats why ut say the "brothers"
> 
> but thanks for the heads up....
> *


you are a brother :happysad: 
but i also thought the same when i read his post


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 2 2010, 07:57 PM~16776857
> *you are a brother  :happysad:
> but i also thought the same when i read his post
> *


tru.
brothers :biggrin:


----------



## Crystal Images

Picked up car like this









that should clear tha water

:burn: :burn: :burn: :banghead:


----------



## sic713

damn.. well once you get it sprayed, ill take care of ya..


----------



## Crystal Images

yea it looks like this know and when i get a chance it will be heading your way!!!



























almost there :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

damn them front tires pokin... :wow: 
you make me wanna shave my fire wall now


----------



## Crystal Images

Thanks, this weekend we should be painting the inner fenders and the radiator support. After that we should be painting the the rest of it soon. shooting for the may 2nd von army wego tour in S A :x:


----------



## Los 210

:x:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

in action


----------



## rug442

:twak:


----------



## sic713




----------



## touchdowntodd

cant wait to see that one homie... im sure it will be HOT as always homie.. 

one day man, one day after i get my body sprayed down youre gettin your ass up here to pattern the hood and trunk of my shit


----------



## southside customs

IM DOWN FOR THAT..
:SIC:


----------



## mrchavez

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:11 AM~16784125
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i would have to use pearls on yours, like in that linc..
cars that are candy are different to do..

hurr yo ass up.. lol


----------



## All Out Customs

SICK WORK INDEED


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
cant wait to see that one finished up!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Mar 3 2010, 11:28 AM~16784307-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK WORK INDEED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drnitrus_@Mar 3 2010, 11:32 AM~16784349
> *:0
> cant wait to see that one finished up!
> *


almost done.. just the the kandy red leaf.. gotta get some varigated and then stripe it all..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 11:23 AM~16784266
> *i would have to use pearls on yours, like in that linc..
> cars that are candy are different to do..
> 
> hurr yo ass up.. lol
> *


hahahahahahahahaha.............. well you WILL see me soon............. very soon... its all good... gotta have some of your talent on my ride...  hopefully bumpkin goes too........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 3 2010, 01:55 PM~16785428
> *hahahahahahahahaha..............  well  you  WILL  see  me  soon.............  very  soon...  its  all  good...  gotta  have  some  of  your  talent  on  my  ride...   hopefully  bumpkin goes  too........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea, he called me.. so yall coming tommorow or que?
let me know ill be ready to start on it


----------



## HMART1970

Damm Darkness smile bitch so I can see you, lol :biggrin: 

by the way, you doing good on this ride!!








:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 3 2010, 05:30 PM~16786692
> *Damm Darkness smile bitch so I can see you, lol :biggrin:
> 
> by the way, you doing good on this ride!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


That's y he's wearing a white shirt


----------



## sic713

both yall are retarded


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:46 PM~16787427
> *both yall are retarded
> *


Hey man what's wit all da name callin  I'm just sayin you wore a white shirt so that in da pics you wouldn't look like a shadow holdin tape


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 PM~16787492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God damn that bitch nice good job buddy


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 06:12 PM~16787711
> *Hey man what's wit all da name callin   I'm just sayin you wore a white shirt so that in da pics you wouldn't look like a shadow holdin tape
> *


you aint worth a fuck..lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 07:21 PM~16787803
> *you aint worth a fuck..lol
> *


Damn it's like that? Man ur being mean. WTF did koolaid or KFC go outta bidness? I know I'm worth somthing. How about just a quickie you know a wham bam thank u mam am I worth at least that :tears:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 08:24 PM~16788401
> *Damn it's like that? Man ur being mean. WTF did koolaid or KFC go outta bidness? I know I'm worth somthing. How about just a quickie you know a wham bam thank u mam am I worth at least that :tears:
> *



He would be sad if KFC went out of business...then he couldnt get the number 14 and 4 extra biscuits... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 3 2010, 10:04 PM~16789627
> *He would be sad if KFC went out of business...then he couldnt get the number 14 and 4 extra biscuits... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlickDD75

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 PM~16787492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD HUERO!!! THAT G-HOUSE TOO. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SIC%FUCK%DIM%....A% ASS%ANT%NUTTIN%BUT%A%BROWN%HOLE
PUNK%BITCH's.........


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BigMoneyTexas_@Mar 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16790217
> *SIC%FUCK%DIM%....A% ASS%ANT%NUTTIN%BUT%A%BROWN%HOLE
> PUNK%BITCH's.........
> *


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

> _Originally posted by BigMoneyTexas_@Mar 3 2010, 11:44 PM~16790217
> *SIC%FUCK%DIM%....A% PUSSY%ANT%NUTTIN%BUT%A%PINK%HOLE
> PUNK%BITCH's.........
> *


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

U%SEE%IT%U%BUTCH%ASS%100%MUT%%%%%%%%%%%%......


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by BigMoneyTexas_@Mar 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16790436
> *U%SEE%IT%U%BUTCH%ASS%100%MUT%%%%%%%%%%%%......
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 3 2010, 07:24 PM~16788401-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it's like that? Man ur being mean. WTF did koolaid or KFC go outta bidness? I know I'm worth somthing. How about just a quickie you know a wham bam thank u mam am I worth at least that :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> worth the wham..
> no bam tho..
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Mar 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16789627
> *He would be sad if KFC went out of business...then he couldnt get the number 14 and 4 extra biscuits... :biggrin:
> *


bitch.. i knew this shit was comin as soon as he said kfc


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 11:47 PM~16791186
> *worth the wham..
> no bam tho..
> 
> *


well its better than nuttin :biggrin: 

so whats da #14 over there???? over here its da famous bowls which are shit!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04

> worth the wham..
> no bam tho..
> 
> Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> worth the wham..
> no bam tho..
> 
> Lmao! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dont start your shit! :angry: go talk dirty to da guys in ur topic :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 11:59 PM~16791334
> *hey dont start your shit!  :angry:  go talk dirty to da guys in ur topic  :uh:
> *


What the Hell I was just laughing at your Asses! And I am Talking to the guys in my topic thank you! Lol :tongue:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2010, 12:08 AM~16791435
> *What the Hell I was just laughing at your Asses! And I am Talking to the guys in my topic thank you! Lol :tongue:
> *


but it wasnt funny darkness is being mean today  
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 07:52 PM~16787492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 4 2010, 07:35 AM~16791749
> *
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16791334
> *hey dont start your shit!  :angry:  go talk dirty to da guys in ur topic  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 3 2010, 08:25 AM~16782069-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 PM~16787492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't think I have ever seen yellow tape? Lines came out nice btw


----------



## sic713

its on sale here local.. i wasnt sure how it would work, but its lovely..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 08:23 AM~16793682
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad: any new pics :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 03:23 PM~16786168
> *yea, he called me.. so yall coming tommorow or que?
> let me know ill be ready to start on it
> *


YEA .. STILL WAITING ON BUMPKIN AS OF NOW


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 4 2010, 06:44 PM~16797951
> *          :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2010, 10:55 AM~16795221
> *:happysad:  any new pics  :uh:
> *


nope.


----------



## sic713

time for clear..


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 06:13 PM~16798203
> *nope.
> *


I'm talmbout my helmet nukka :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2010, 05:28 PM~16798340
> *I'm talmbout my helmet nukka :angry:
> *


i kno.. snap em tommorow..


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:52 PM~16787492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you can use this for toilet paper, i took a shit in the bathroom on the paint side and there was maybe 4 sheets on that roll wtf :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 06:29 PM~16798354
> *i kno.. snap em tommorow..
> *


Don't make me cash my welfare check and put a hit out on you.  


man I've always wanted to say that makes me feel like a thug kinda scurred myself. :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Mar 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16798431-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can use this for toilet paper, i took a shit in the bathroom on the paint side and there was maybe 4 sheets on that roll wtf :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha.. eww ***** didnt wipe his booty right..
> lol.. i just bought some the other day..
> had da bubbles..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16798433
> *Don't make me cash my welfare check and put a hit out on you.
> man I've always wanted to say that makes me feel like a thug kinda scurred myself. :happysad:
> *


looked in a mirror again


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16798433-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me cash my welfare check and put a hit out on you.
> man I've always wanted to say that makes me feel like a thug kinda scurred myself. :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 06:42 PM~16798523
> *looked in a mirror again
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lealbros

nice work.


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16798433
> *Don't make me cash my welfare check and put a hit out on you.
> man I've always wanted to say that makes me feel like a thug kinda scurred myself. :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *LMFAO* :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

cleared..


----------



## jugoDEcarlo




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2010, 02:27 PM~16806723
> *cleared..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hittin back bumper

ttt


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 06:29 PM~16798354
> *i kno.. snap em tommorow..
> *


LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taste of True

Nice work Darkness!!! 

Southside Customs Official Sponsor!!!


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Taste of True
:cheesy:


----------



## kiki

TTT FOR DARKNESS..............................BITCH.... :naughty:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 08:25 AM~16782069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you getting yellow tape? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 11:17 AM~16794929
> *its on sale here local.. i wasnt sure how it would work, but its lovely..
> *


n/m


----------



## sic713

ill ship you some..
lol its liek 20 bucks a sleeve."12" rolls


----------



## sic713




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2010, 11:04 PM~16817028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice! :biggrin: Have you posted pics of the Blue one? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 10:53 PM~16817341
> *:wow: Nice! :biggrin: Have you posted pics of the Blue one? :cheesy:
> *


nope, just got it


----------



## 93caddy

nice work


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 09:28 AM~16818855
> *nope, just got it
> *


Do you know what your going to do to it Yet?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2010, 11:04 PM~16817028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 03:48 PM~16821301
> *Do you know what your going to do to it Yet?
> *


dash, roof, trunk, fiberglass 4 pack of 6x9s.
lil leafing and striping


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 04:51 PM~16821335
> *dash, roof, trunk, fiberglass 4 pack of 6x9s.
> lil leafing and striping
> *


What Colors you gunna Use? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 03:54 PM~16821367
> *What Colors you gunna Use? :cheesy:
> *


candy oriental,and colbalt blue..
cars from killieen area


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 05:03 PM~16821425
> *candy oriental,and colbalt blue..
> cars from killieen area
> *


I don't know where that is. but the Colors I know will Look Good Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## caddydaddy505

Sic this nacho still need those monte doors?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy505_@Mar 7 2010, 06:30 PM~16822344
> *Sic this nacho still need those monte doors?
> *


yes.. i got the truck too. jus need a day to get down there..


----------



## STRANGE




----------



## elspock84




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2010, 11:56 PM~16834848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol So then Stop Waiting Duh! :happysad:  Make it Happen Lol!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 9 2010, 12:01 AM~16834888
> *Lol So then Stop Waiting Duh! :happysad:  Make it Happen Lol!
> *


im waiting for my pics :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2010, 12:12 AM~16834980
> *im waiting for my pics  :uh:
> *


Lol well stop holding your Breath and then it wouldn't be So Bad!  :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16835000
> *Lol well stop holding your Breath and then it wouldn't be So Bad!  :happysad:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2010, 12:16 AM~16835021
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 6 2010, 08:31 AM~16812422
> *Nice work Darkness!!!
> 
> Southside Customs Official Sponsor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 8 2010, 10:56 PM~16834848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cleared it last night, shipp it end of week..pics
neverrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chumain805

:wave: :wave:


----------



## HMART1970

what up fool, you give it any thought on what to throw up on my top? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2010, 08:47 AM~16837094
> *i cleared it last night, shipp it end of week..pics
> neverrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


    keep it up fucker!!!! you lucky you all the way over there and im over here or i would stick my finger in my belly button and make you smell it.


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805+Mar 9 2010, 07:53 AM~16837135-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup homie.. almost that time
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:37 AM~16837472
> *what up fool, you give it any thought on what to throw up on my top? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some paint..
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:43 AM~16838440
> *        keep it up fucker!!!! you lucky you all the way over there and im over here or i would stick my finger in my belly button and make you smell it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, go shower..
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 9 2010, 03:58 PM~16841318
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 it was fun gas hoppin your car last night..
bumper checkin...












































sike!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2010, 09:16 PM~16844299
> *
> dude, go shower..
> 
> *













fucker i showered 2 weeks ago!! so you know it smells delicious :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 9 2010, 08:47 AM~16837094-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cleared it last night, shipp it end of week..pics
> neverrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 11:43 AM~16838440
> *        keep it up fucker!!!! you lucky you all the way over there and im over here or i would stick my finger in my belly button and make you smell it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:16 PM~16844299
> *
> dude, go shower..
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 9 2010, 10:34 PM~16845321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker i showered 2 weeks ago!! so you know it smells delicious  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2010, 10:16 PM~16844299
> *
> 
> yea..
> some paint..
> lol
> 
> *


FUCKER!!!  Guess I gotta pull my paint gun outta retirement and get to work! :naughty:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 10 2010, 04:18 AM~16847729
> *FUCKER!!!  Guess I gotta pull my paint gun outta retirement and get to work! :naughty:
> *


do it, and let me borrow it


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2010, 09:23 AM~16848184
> *do it, and let me borrow it
> *


Fuck that Antonio said to never let you borrow shit, you will never get it back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn them old motors dont even work...


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 10 2010, 09:50 AM~16849293-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that Antonio said to never let you borrow shit, you will never get it back!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck antonio
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 10 2010, 11:02 AM~16849968
> *       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    damn  them old  motors  dont  even  work...
> *


ha


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 10 2010, 01:19 PM~16851165
> *
> ha
> *


 you know it...old weak setup......... o well maybe later..........


----------



## HMART1970

What a ****! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 11 2010, 04:11 AM~16858138-->
> 
> 
> 
> What a ****! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he is
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HMART1970_@Mar 11 2010, 04:14 AM~16858142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out good


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 09:26 AM~16858616
> *came out good
> *


thanks, I think it came out shitty due to trying with a spray can.


----------



## mrchavez

buenos dias vato...como esta? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 11 2010, 07:38 AM~16858665-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I think it came out shitty due to trying with a spray can.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit, im still waiting on mine to dry.. weather sucks..
> i sprayed em last night, and they still wet..
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Mar 11 2010, 11:01 AM~16860197
> *buenos  dias  vato...como  esta? :biggrin:
> *


que onda guey!


----------



## elspock84

wheres my pics mono de lodo???


----------



## sic713

no pics for you butt muncher


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 01:27 PM~16860979
> *no pics for you butt muncher
> *


----------



## sic713

no pics for you butt muncher


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 01:33 PM~16861047
> *no pics for you butt muncher
> *


i hate you!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

show me some pics and ill send you a goodie bag


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 01:04 PM~16860244
> *shit, im still waiting on mine to dry.. weather sucks..
> i sprayed em last night, and they still wet..
> *


this fool said they still WET!!!! :roflmao: 

I shot the drops about 18:00 and when I got home the next day they were dry! You sure Robert aint going by youre panels and squirting some extra drops on it!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2010, 12:45 PM~16861185
> *show me some pics and ill send you a goodie bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you aint worth a fuck u know that.. def no pics now


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2010, 12:45 PM~16861185
> *show me some pics and ill send you a goodie bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 04:52 PM~16863169
> *you aint worth a fuck u know that.. def no pics now
> *


Wahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahha!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: hey at least I put a blunt in da pic. :happysad:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work bruh


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God damn!!!!!!!! Fucking nice. Now do u have any of a sweetass welding helmet ? :happysad:


----------



## sic713

nope, cuz u beina ass


----------



## sic713




----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fkn bad ass homie...


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :boink: :boink: 
very nice


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin: What kinda Airbrush were you Using there^?


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:53 PM~16864321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Shit that is Fucking Awesome!!!! :wow: :biggrin: 
Hey Elspock84 you know you would Save on Shipping Costs if you just have Sic Ship it to Dallas, TX from Houston LMAO!!!!  :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 07:35 PM~16865320
> *Nice! :biggrin: What kinda Airbrush were you Using there^?
> *


iwata eclispe..
but i dont use it hardly.. not for patterns


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 08:49 PM~16865480
> *iwata eclispe..
> but i dont use it  hardly.. not for patterns
> *


So why did you have it out then? Were you Shadowing? Do you like the way it Sprays? :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 07:55 PM~16865551
> *So why did you have it out then? Were you Shadowing? Do you like the way it Sprays? :happysad:
> *


i used it to touch up something


----------



## rug442




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:53 PM~16864321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE  Damn u have came a long way Mike from your old pics  You make my paint job look silly :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 08:39 PM~16865355
> *Holy Shit that is Fucking Awesome!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> Hey Elspock84 you know you would Save on Shipping Costs if you just have Sic Ship it to Dallas, TX from Houston LMAO!!!!   :happysad: :cheesy:
> *


you must be out you god damn mind :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 12 2010, 12:17 AM~16866048
> *NICE   Damn u have came a long way Mike from your old pics   You make my paint job look silly  :biggrin:
> *


x100

looks chingon!


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 07:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a homie do u spray ur candy right over the leaf or do spray something over ur leaf first ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Mar 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16866538
> *a homie do u spray ur candy right over the leaf or do spray something over ur leaf first ?
> *


right over the leaf..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 07:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
NIIICE


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: BAD ASS :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

damn sic............now thats some badass chit rite there......dammit...


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 06:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## sic713

thanks fellas


----------



## mrchavez

sic713 Today, 03:24 PM | | Post #3629 

chippin

*Posts: 20,000*
Joined: Jan 2005
From: htown-ptown
Car Club: houston stylez c.c


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 12 2010, 04:02 PM~16872981
> *sic713  Today, 03:24 PM    |  | Post #3629
> 
> chippin
> 
> Posts: 20,000
> Joined: Jan 2005
> From: htown-ptown
> Car Club: houston stylez c.c
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


lets clebrate and make fun of fatty elspock


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 04:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: dammm this came out dope!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2010, 06:13 PM~16873675
> *lets clebrate and make fun of fatty elspock
> *


Yeah let's do that fucking cocksucker! :twak:






Oh and I'm not a fatty! I'm just sturdy! :happysad:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOP NOTCH HOMIE NO DOUBT THATS IS BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## sic713

thanks fellas.. already started striping it.. will finish tommorow.. next is the dash to match.. 4 pack of 6x9's fiberglassed.. bumper kit and cruiser skirts


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2010, 10:44 PM~16876535
> *thanks fellas.. already started striping it.. will finish tommorow.. next is the dash to match.. 4 pack of 6x9's fiberglassed.. bumper kit and cruiser skirts
> *


hey so you gonna make fun of me or what??


----------



## sic713

no.. ass


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 05:15 PM~16882030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice work playa i'm lovin the blue one


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 04:07 AM~16878623
> *no.. ass
> *


Awww well fuck u then!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 06:15 PM~16882030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sic713

hello my *******
:wave:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2010, 08:52 PM~16890211
> *hello my *******
> :wave:
> *


sup midnight. ur skills are getting extraordinary. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 14 2010, 07:53 PM~16890222
> *sup midnight. ur skills are getting extraordinary.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie..

im just makin love to peoples cars with tape.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2010, 11:09 PM~16876791
> *hey so you gonna make fun of me or what??
> *


:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2010, 09:51 PM~16891752
> *
> 
> im just makinMIDNITE love to peoples cars with tape..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 14 2010, 11:11 PM~16892604
> *:0
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


failed.............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2010, 06:58 AM~16893930
> *failed.............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: 

sorry... not funny......


----------



## sin2clown

nice work


----------



## elspock84

Sup foo where my shit at nukka! Sorry I was tryn to sound cool but kind of scurred me . Hey you wanna hear a good black joke I heard today :happysad:


----------



## sic713

shippin it monday when i send off my stuff to arkansas.. 
pm me name and addy..


----------



## sic713

o and fuck yo joke *****...lol


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 10:44 AM~16916575
> *shippin it monday when i send off my stuff to arkansas..
> pm me name and addy..
> *


are u talking 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 17 2010, 12:28 PM~16917518
> *are u talking 2 me  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir i am.. be ready foe this box of goodies


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16916582
> *o and fuck yo joke *****...lol
> *


Man fuck you! I'm glad my nephews teacher is white cause its easier to carry an apple than a watermelon :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2010, 01:17 PM~16917969
> *Man fuck you!  I'm glad my nephews teacher is white cause its easier to carry an apple than a watermelon :rimshot: :rimshot:
> *


im guessin that was your joke..
failed.. i dont carry watermelons.. i eat em


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 02:18 PM~16917984
> *im guessin that was your joke..
> failed.. i dont carry watermelons.. i eat em
> *


Ummm awww man. So do u at least put salt and lime on it like us mesicans


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 17 2010, 05:10 PM~16919941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


pics are coming..


----------



## sic713

mack 10's 60 impala. almost ready for clear..


----------



## sic713

lil joe from latin kustoms trunk panel..


----------



## sic713

mr chavez from waco.. 
flaked out and ready for top half patterns.. here comes some candy


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 08:49 PM~16921589
> *mack 10's 60 impala. almost ready for clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

i been talking bout watermelon too much so i had to get me some. lookin at some badass work eating me some watermelon ******* style lil limon and some chile. :thumbsup: want some


----------



## sic713

:barf:

gotta eat it all natural.. no slat...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 09:44 PM~16922362
> *:barf:
> 
> gotta eat it all natural.. no slat...
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: man you dont know what you talkin bout.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2010, 09:39 PM~16922297
> *i been talking bout watermelon too much so i had to get me some. lookin at some badass work eating me some watermelon ******* style lil limon and some chile.  :thumbsup: want some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want Some! :cheesy: Minus the Chile thou Lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16922660
> *I want Some! :cheesy: Minus the Chile thou Lol! :happysad:
> *


so you dont want my chile huh :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 08:49 PM~16921589
> *mack 10's 60 impala. almost ready for clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good homie....puttin that ROYAL TOUCH on it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 08:49 PM~16921589
> *254</span>*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 06:49 PM~16921589
> *mack 10's 60 impala. almost ready for clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that 60 gonna b tight!! :wow:


----------



## flaked85

SOLID WORK HOMIE.


----------



## sic713

top half all done..
time to work on bottom half and fix the chips in the paint..
reckless driving ass lando..


----------



## DALLAS-G

:0 DAM YOU GET DOWN BRO THAT LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

nice work


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 12 2010, 12:17 AM~16866048
> *x2 :thumbsup: MUCH PROPS*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Mar 18 2010, 06:41 PM~16930895-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 DAM YOU GET DOWN BRO THAT LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:43 PM~16930913
> *  nice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 18 2010, 06:49 PM~16930989
> *x2 :thumbsup: MUCH PROPS
> *


thanks everybody.. the props i get from you guys keeps me motivated


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 17 2010, 10:34 PM~16922962
> *so you dont want my chile huh  :happysad:
> *


Lol Nope Too Spicy for my Blood(Half Blood)


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## sin2clown

dam that cutless clean :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16939755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 05:36 PM~16939755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Nice! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 05:36 PM~16939755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!*_

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16939755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


major inspiration right there damn im gonna save all your fucking pics i want to do this this is nice man very talented.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 07:36 PM~16939755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats gangster shit right thurr homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lookin good sic!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16939755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

* pulled them outside to wash the dust off em..

landos is ready for clear, but ill do that when i come back from arkansas*


----------



## sic713

*mack 10's is almost ready for clear.. gotta stripe the body and a few other things..*


----------



## sic713

*hibernating untill i come back...*


----------



## elspock84

You ship out my helmet?


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 03:51 PM~16964476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled them outside to wash the dust off em..
> 
> landos is ready for clear, but ill do that when i come back from arkansas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's the pic right thurr :biggrin:


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 12:52 PM~16964496
> *mack 10's is almost ready for clear.. gotta stripe the body and a few other things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2010, 05:25 PM~16965339
> *You ship out my helmet?
> *


tommorow morn, i already boxed it up.. but didnt have addy on hand..i got a special surpise in it for you..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

:wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 22 2010, 06:14 PM~16965778
> *:wave:
> *


see ya soon


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 07:10 PM~16965729
> *tommorow morn, i already boxed it up.. but didnt have addy on hand..i got a special surpise in it for you..
> *


it best not be no chicken bones or sunflower and watermelon seeds fucker!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2010, 06:50 PM~16966181
> *it best not be no chicken bones or sunflower and watermelon seeds fucker!!!
> *


never know....


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 22 2010, 06:25 PM~16965339-->
> 
> 
> 
> You ship out my helmet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:10 PM~16965729
> *tommorow morn, i already boxed it up.. but didnt have addy on hand..i got a special surpise in it for you..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:50 PM~16966181
> *it best not be no chicken bones or sunflower and watermelon seeds fucker!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16966294
> *never know....
> *


LMAO!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16966294
> *never know....
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hey dog im thinking mid october to ship your ass out here


----------



## bigshod

:wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16967897
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hey dog im thinking mid october to ship your ass out here
> *


in the fkin cold.. im a tropical *****..
lol.
im down tho


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 07:49 AM~16971491
> *in the fkin cold.. im a tropical *****..
> lol.
> im down tho
> *


***** i got a kerosene heater that will warm you up or i can find a couple big mesican heffas to warm you up.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 07:26 AM~16971742
> ****** i got a kerosene heater that will warm you up or i can find a couple big mesican heffas to warm you up.
> *


im down for that..
no tortas tho.. i like em petite.. gracias..



oh and i hope you like that drawing you requested.. its in the mail with your helment now, should be there on the 25th


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16967897
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hey dog im thinking mid october to ship your ass out here
> *


 

_How longs he staying for?_


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 12:09 PM~16973739
> *im down for that..
> no tortas tho.. i like em petite.. gracias..
> oh and i hope you like that drawing you requested.. its in the mail with your helment now, should be there on the 25th
> *


what no tortas what kind of ***** is you???? man round here ****** be wit them big ol healthy bitches!! its usually the ******** and the skinny black guys who be wit them big bitches. well you is tropical so i guess you dont need the body heat these skinny ****** over here do. 

oh and i didnt order any drawin fucker!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 23 2010, 01:25 PM~16974370
> *
> 
> How longs he staying for?
> *


dont know abe lincoln aint here to save his ass this time.  


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Mar 23 2010, 12:25 PM~16974370-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How longs he staying for?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on how many cars..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 12:27 PM~16974384
> *what no tortas what kind of ***** is you???? man round here ****** be wit them big ol healthy bitches!! its usually the ******** and the skinny black guys who be wit them big bitches.  well you is tropical so i guess you dont need the body heat these skinny ****** over here do.
> 
> oh and i didnt order any drawin fucker!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 12:31 PM~16974413
> *dont know abe lincoln aint here to save his ass this time.
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


lol.. naw my girl a average size latina.. thats all i need..

fuck them blk sterotypes.. i dont want the sun to be blocked..


haha.. your gunna love the drawing.. just make sure you post pics.. :roflmao:
hahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wish i could see your face after you unwrap it.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 02:01 PM~16974620
> *depends on how many cars..
> lol.. naw my girl a average size latina.. thats all i need..
> 
> fuck them blk sterotypes.. i dont want the sun to be blocked..
> haha.. your gunna love the drawing.. just make sure you post pics.. :roflmao:
> hahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wish i could see your face after you unwrap it.
> *


shit im gonna frame that shit and keep it in my garage if its funny enough. :biggrin: ill keep it and when i get yo ass up here ill show you.


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 01:31 PM~16974413
> *dont know abe lincoln aint here to save his ass this time.
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


*Hijo de'la chingada wahahahahahaha!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 02:01 PM~16974620
> *depends on how many cars..
> lol.. naw my girl a average size latina.. thats all i need..
> 
> fuck them blk sterotypes.. i dont want the sun to be blocked..
> haha.. your gunna love the drawing.. just make sure you post pics.. :roflmao:
> hahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wish i could see your face after you unwrap it.
> *


Hmmmm maybe we can all pitch in Imma talk to famo' (Spock) and see whats up homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 23 2010, 01:36 PM~16974921-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit im gonna frame that shit and keep it in my garage if its funny enough.  :biggrin:  ill keep it and when i get yo ass up here ill show you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i should of autographed it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gotti_@Mar 23 2010, 01:38 PM~16974936
> *Hmmmm maybe we can all pitch in Imma talk to famo' (Spock) and see whats up homie
> *


let me know.. work something out..
my prices arent outrageous


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 02:40 PM~16974953
> *
> i should of autographed it
> let me know.. work something out..
> my prices arent outrageous
> *


you shouldve but i think da grease from the fried chicken might have left some stains :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 01:45 PM~16975003
> *you shouldve but i think da grease from the fried chicken might have left some stains  :biggrin:
> *


i dont eat chicken :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 02:48 PM~16975027
> *i dont eat chicken :0
> *


----------



## sic713

***** please.. you know i love that shit. hahaha
especially sum buttered biscuits


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 06:09 PM~16977348
> ****** please.. you know i love that shit. hahaha
> especially sum buttered biscuits
> *


Oh ok scared da shit outta me. I was about to call national geographic to make a one hr show about the only nikka who don't like cheeken! Like me sayin I hate tortillas and beans!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 07:22 PM~16979047
> *Oh ok scared da shit outta me. I was about to call national geographic to make a one hr show about the only nikka who don't like cheeken! Like me sayin I hate tortillas and beans!
> *


:roflmao:

you a fool..


----------



## Bedrockcc

MUCH PROPS

:thumbsup: I always enjoy looking at the cars you painted.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:24 PM~16979086
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you a fool..
> *


Damn dog I don't think we gonna get shit done if you come up here lines is gonna be all fucked up!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc+Mar 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16979110-->
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH PROPS
> 
> :thumbsup: I always enjoy looking at the cars you painted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 07:33 PM~16979241
> *Damn dog I don't think we gonna get shit done if you come up here lines is gonna be all fucked up!
> *


ill just ignore you... :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:35 PM~16979289
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ill just ignore you... :0
> *


You won't be able cause I'm gonna be walkin around wit outta shirt so u can see my tittys and my big belly and my stretch marks.  Each time I laugh my shit gonna be jiggiln like a mafauka


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 07:39 PM~16979350
> *You won't be able cause I'm gonna be walkin around wit outta shirt so u can see my tittys and my  big belly and my stretch marks.  Each time I laugh my shit gonna be jiggiln like a mafauka
> *


nothin new.. i see that here at my shop


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:48 PM~16979473
> *nothin new.. i see that here at my shop
> *


 :angry: shit hmmm ill think of something


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:12 PM~16979851
> *:angry:  shit hmmm ill think of something
> *


think of deezzz nutssssss


----------



## sic713

*alright enough bullshit.. check it.. first car i ever painted..
on a good note i didnt get any runs..lol.. 1st time leafing, kandie, flake, 1st for everything*


----------



## sic713

*throwback..body work on 2nd car*


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16980016
> *throwback..body work on 2nd car</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/DSC00777.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/DSC00781.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yum Sunkist Orange Soda! Lol :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

random graff


----------



## sic713

my 2nd full candy job..


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16980077
> *random graff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Cool!


----------



## mrchavez

im here.................yippy................... :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## mrchavez

[/quote]



anymore of this :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> im here.................yippy................... :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


 :uh: 



>


anymore of this :biggrin:
[/quote]

landos is ready for clear, but ill do that when i come back from arkansas[/b][/size]



































[/quote]


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16980016
> *throwback..body work on 2nd car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kind of reminded me of this


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16979992
> *alright enough bullshit.. check it.. first car i ever painted..
> on a good note i didnt get any runs..lol.. 1st time leafing, kandie, flake, 1st for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on da real dawg youve come a long way ive been following your work since i first saw ur bike. you got some mad skills cant wait to get you up here so you can work your magic on my car.


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11553032
> *some new..
> and some old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP FOR OLDIES !!


----------



## chumain805

yo sic i got your packege today im gonna open it up and start silverleafing :biggrin: just playing


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 24 2010, 01:35 PM~16987524
> *yo sic i got your packege today im gonna open it up and start silverleafing  :biggrin: just playing
> *


:roflmao:

go for it..


----------



## elspock84

ive got mail!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 10:02 AM~16996941
> *ive got mail!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you got it?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 11:11 AM~16997016
> *you got it?
> *


yeah. is that a picaso???


----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

now lets see what my big surprise is???? hno: hno: hno: 





















is it wrong that my mout watered when i saw this??


----------



## GREYTREY

wish i could afford to fly you up to paint my ride. your going down in the history books if you keep it up.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 12:22 PM~16997122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it wrong that my mout watered when i saw this??
> *


Yes. Unless you think being a **** is ok.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 25 2010, 11:38 AM~16997281
> *Yes. Unless you think being a **** is ok.
> *


ohh ok nevermind then. sic you motherfucker almost made wanna be a ****!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 12:46 PM~16997372
> *ohh ok nevermind then. sic you motherfucker almost made wanna be a ****!!!
> *


You better disinfect the inside of that helmet. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if that dirty bastard rubbed his junk all over where your mouth would be :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 25 2010, 11:48 AM~16997395
> *You better disinfect the inside of that helmet. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if that dirty bastard rubbed his junk all over where your mouth would be :0
> *


ummm damn i just tried it on too!! i was doing my darth vader impersonation!!! i knew it smelled fishy!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 25 2010, 10:14 AM~16997043-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. is that a picaso???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> siccaso...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:22 AM~16997122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> now lets see what my big surprise is????  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it wrong that my mout watered when i saw this??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, very wrong..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:25 AM~16997148
> *wish i could afford to fly you up to paint my ride. your going down in the history books if you keep it up.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot bro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:38 AM~16997281
> *Yes. Unless you think being a **** is ok.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hes ok with it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:46 AM~16997372
> *ohh ok nevermind then. sic you motherfucker almost made wanna be a ****!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cant make you be something you already are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 10:48 AM~16997395
> *You better disinfect the inside of that helmet. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if that dirty bastard rubbed his junk all over where your mouth would be :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha, didnt think about that...
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 11:00 AM~16997527
> *ummm damn i just tried it on too!! i was doing my darth vader impersonation!!! i knew it smelled fishy!
> *


 bullshit.. lol..


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 01:05 PM~16997570
> *ha, didnt think about that...
> :roflmao:
> *


Sure you didn't


----------



## sic713




----------



## tito_ls

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, Mack10

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :run:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 12:05 PM~16997570
> *siccaso...
> yes, very wrong..
> 
> thanks alot bro..
> yea hes ok with it
> 
> i cant make you be something you already are
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

too funny.. what was your facial expression


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 01:12 PM~16998141
> *too funny.. what was your facial expression
> *


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 01:29 PM~16998306
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 12:29 PM~16998306
> *
> *


yo mouth watered over cock


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 02:13 PM~16998723
> *yo mouth watered over cock
> *


umm no! :ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 25 2010, 11:22 AM~16997122-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> now lets see what my big surprise is????  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it wrong that my mout watered when i saw this??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 11:46 AM~16997372
> *ohh ok nevermind then. sic you motherfucker almost made wanna be a ****!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 12:00 PM~16997527
> *ummm damn i just tried it on too!! i was doing my darth vader impersonation!!! i knew it smelled fishy!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 12:49 PM~16997926
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 01:12 PM~16998141
> *too funny.. what was your facial expression
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 01:29 PM~16998306
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:13 PM~16998723
> *yo mouth watered over cock
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16998754
> *umm no! :ugh:
> *


LMAO!!!! You Guys are too Fucking Hilarious! :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17001758
> *LMAO!!!! You Guys are too Fucking Hilarious! :roflmao:
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17002317
> *:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2010, 07:49 PM~16921589
> *mack 10's 60 impala. almost ready for clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aqua boogie clone?


----------



## sic713

the style with my twist


----------



## hittin back bumper

hey sic do you install moon roofs?


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## Mack10

Went down there 2day..All I can say is DAMN!!! It's lookn nice..Also went ahead n placed that order we were talkn bout earlier..The whole look of it has changed...


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 02:36 AM~17014669
> *Went down there 2day..All I can say is DAMN!!! It's lookn nice..Also went ahead n placed that order we were talkn bout earlier..The whole look of it has changed...
> *


 :0 where u been hiding at Mack10


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Mar 26 2010, 02:26 PM~17009740
> *hey sic do you install moon roofs?
> *


nope.. slimonthebumperrrrrr does.. or 713riderz


----------



## Cut N 3's

thats the type of pattens i like right there :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2010, 08:44 AM~17015915
> *:0 where u been hiding at Mack10
> *


Brothers been in hybernation...But the bear is up n ready to eat... Whats been good with you bruh?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 12:36 AM~17014669
> *Went down there 2day..All I can say is DAMN!!! It's lookn nice..Also went ahead n placed that order we were talkn bout earlier..The whole look of it has changed...
> *


glad you like big homie..


----------



## elspock84

lets get some more flashback pics up in here 
somebody loves choriso!!!


----------



## sic713

fawwwkkkkkk uuuuuuuuu


----------



## mrchavez

seen that same vid in teh 254 topic


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2010, 03:24 PM~17017817
> *fawwwkkkkkk uuuuuuuuu
> *


The way he fawwwkkkkkedddd uuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2010, 09:47 AM~17015937
> *nope.. slimonthebumperrrrrr does.. or 713riderz
> *


i didnt know the homie juan did em ima hit him up


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 11:11 AM~17016085
> *Brothers been in hybernation...But the bear is up n ready to eat... Whats been good with you bruh?
> *


chillin homie u know me. i c u doin it big with the homie SIC


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17019302
> *chillin homie u know me. i c u doin it big with the homie SIC
> *


Yeah bruh, Sic is doing the damn thing.....U fuckn with the Wego Tour this year?


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 01:36 AM~17014669
> *Went down there 2day..All I can say is DAMN!!! It's lookn nice..Also went ahead n placed that order we were talkn bout earlier..The whole look of it has changed...
> *



what's the deal big homie.....the homie sic puttin it down....can't wait to take your ride to a show!!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2010, 09:41 PM~17020576
> *what's the deal big homie.....the homie sic puttin it down....can't wait to take your ride to a show!!!
> *


I'm prayin soon...Still having difficult times n Dallas...But I can say that H-Town has been takin care of me...


----------



## chumain805

more pics coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17020905
> *I'm prayin soon...Still having difficult times n Dallas...But I can say that H-Town has been takin care of me...
> *


man whats up fool bout time u bring that 60 on the dem streetz las time i seen it was in ......dam its been long ..lol...hope to see u when i get back and hope to have the pleasure of seein that 60 roll again...but u know i gotta come after u now...with that paint ur goin to be talk of the town but not for long homie :biggrin:youll see me rather in the fleetwood or the tre but u gonna see me...rydas unite


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 09:07 AM~17022419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 bIg I !!!


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2010, 02:24 PM~17017817
> *fawwwkkkkkk uuuuuuuuu
> *


jus wanted to say homie that job u did on mack 10 60 is hands down by far the illest paint ive seen in our area ...im gonna have to come check u out my ol lady from htown the northside ..acres homes i think but maybe we can do some business ....great job homie once again :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chumain805

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 28 2010, 08:30 AM~17022547
> *jus wanted to say homie that job u did on mack 10 60 is hands down by far the illest paint ive seen in our area ...im gonna have to come check u out my ol lady from htown the northside ..acres homes i think but maybe we can do some business ....great job homie once again  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


cooll.. we can do that.. thanks for da props..


:sic:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 07:07 AM~17022419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 08:07 AM~17022419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS NICE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 09:07 AM~17022419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17022589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shitt haha


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 23 2010, 09:22 PM~16980016-->
> 
> 
> 
> *throwback..body work on 2nd car*</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/DSC00777.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/DSC00781.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutebratt04_@Mar 23 2010, 09:25 PM~16980068
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>Yum Sunkist Orange Soda! Lol** :thumbsup:
> *


who loves orange soda?

sic loves orange soda..

is it tru? umhumm he do he do he do ouuu


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17022499
> *man whats up fool bout time u bring that 60 on the dem streetz las time i seen it was in ......dam its been long ..lol...hope to see u when i get back and hope to have the pleasure of seein that 60 roll again...but u know i gotta come after u now...with that paint ur goin to be talk of the town but not for long homie :biggrin:youll see me rather in the fleetwood or the tre but u gonna see me...rydas unite
> *


It feels good to hear people talkn bout my ride again..That jus means that I am doing something...It has been out of commission way too long and it wasn't fault of my own..Bruh, please bring something out that will get this paparazzi out of my life...The cameras flashing me are blinding...LOL :wow: When you comming back this way? Hit me up when you get back..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 08:36 AM~17022589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stay out of 254.... how is it up there sic.....hope all goes good,,,


----------



## chumain805

its all god up here... some cool ass homies... i love it.. nothing but love from da nw ark chapter

:sic:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17020905
> *I'm prayin soon...Still having difficult times n Dallas...But I can say that H-Town has been takin care of me...
> *


shulda listened to me a long time ago...... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 09:04 PM~17027713
> *its all god up here... some cool ass homies... i love it.. nothing but love from da nw ark chapter
> 
> :sic:
> *


:boink:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Mar 28 2010, 01:54 PM~17024335-->
> 
> 
> 
> It feels good to hear people talkn bout my ride again..That jus means that I am doing something...It has been out of commission way too long and it wasn't fault of my own..Bruh, please bring something out that will get this paparazzi out of my life...The cameras flashing me are blinding...LOL :wow: When you comming back this way?  Hit me up when you get back..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mr local celebrity over here in Bryan too.....fool couldn't go a block without someone taking pics.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mrch[email protected] 28 2010, 06:39 PM~17026284
> *stay  out  of  254....  how  is  it  up  there  sic.....hope  all  goes  good,,,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> car lookin good homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17028170
> *shulda listened to me a long time ago...... :biggrin:
> *


tried to told him.... :biggrin: ...how you doin mike....


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 28 2010, 08:45 PM~17028170
> *shulda listened to me a long time ago...... :biggrin:
> *


Shit wouldn't be the same as it is now...Everything happens for a reason..Besides I am trying to let you catch up...LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 28 2010, 12:54 PM~17024335
> *It feels good to hear people talkn bout my ride again..That jus means that I am doing something...It has been out of commission way too long and it wasn't fault of my own..Bruh, please bring something out that will get this paparazzi out of my life...The cameras flashing me are blinding...LOL :wow: When you comming back this way?  Hit me up when you get back..
> *


man ill be back in april ....jus when i thought i had some breathin room to relax for the summer yo ass come out the jungle beatin yo chest ..lol...now i got u to come after ..but we need catz like u to keep me up on my toes and to let people know lowridin aint dead ..it jus takes heart to be in this lyfe-style...see that 60 in da 254 soon


----------



## chumain805




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 01:30 AM~17030676
> *man ill be back in april ....jus when i thought i had some breathin room to relax for the summer yo ass come out the jungle beatin yo chest ..lol...now i got u to come after ..but we need catz like u to keep me up on my toes and to let people know lowridin aint dead ..it jus takes heart to be in this lyfe-style...see that 60 in da 254 soon
> *


Shit bruh, we always gotta keep moving forward..You know this..Jus when you think u at the top you get someone else trying to knock you down..I can't wait to see that fleet...Alright bruh hit me up when you get back,...


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 29 2010, 07:20 AM~17031516
> *Shit bruh, we always gotta keep moving forward..You know this..Jus when you think u at the top you get someone else trying to knock you down..I can't wait to see that fleet...Alright bruh hit me up when you get back,...
> *


 :nono: homie u know u cant put no fleetwood against an impala....im gonna give my tre a quick makeover before the summer hits then im tearin her down again thanks to yo ass ...but that fleetwood goin to my wife and she wanna redo everything ...so it might be out late summer if everything goes as planned...but im not rushin it..dont need that much attn in my driveway ****** might think im rich or somethin :biggrin: but ill hit u up ...thinkin of havin my spot as the meetin spot b4 we hit hood road so people can see that line of chrome, paint, and 13's rollin ...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 09:41 AM~17032667
> *:nono: homie u know u cant put no fleetwood against an impala....im gonna give my tre a quick makeover before the summer hits then im tearin her down again thanks to yo ass ...but that fleetwood goin to my wife and she wanna redo everything ...so it might be out late summer if everything goes as planned...but im not rushin it..dont need that much attn in my driveway ****** might think im rich or somethin :biggrin:  but ill hit u up ...thinkin of havin my spot as the meetin spot b4 we hit hood road so people can see that line of chrome, paint, and 13's rollin ...
> *


Naw bruh, I would neva try some silly shit like that..Impalas r on they own level..I know this..Thats y I aint puttn no dollars in my own fleet unless its for gas...N then I don't wanna do that...Damn ***** you make it sound like my ride is really doing something...Thank ya...If you gonna do this tre how you make it sound...Bruh I wanna c it...Also I am gonna want to know who is doing all your chromin...I hope you aint tryin to keep no secrets cuz you already know how fast the word gets out...LOL.. B EZ..


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 29 2010, 10:25 AM~17033055
> *Naw bruh, I would neva try some silly shit like that..Impalas r on they own level..I know this..Thats y I aint puttn no dollars in my own fleet unless its for gas...N then I don't wanna do that...Damn ***** you make it sound like my ride is really doing something...Thank ya...If you gonna do this tre how you make it sound...Bruh I wanna c it...Also I am gonna want to know who is doing all your chromin...I hope you aint tryin to keep no secrets cuz you already know how fast the word gets out...LOL..  B EZ..
> *


***** DONT TAKE THE MODEST APPROACH YO SHIT DOIN SOMETHIN ..IF ANY OTHER ***** DONT SAY IT ILL SAY IT ..U KNOW ME BRUH I DONT HOLD BACK SHIT..VAST IN THE GLORY NOW B/C LIKE U SAY SOMEONE ALWAYS GUNNIN FOR THE TITLE...AS FOR SECRETS ...ITS NOT GOIN TO BE ANY SECRETS ...YOU KNOW IM A TRENDSETTER IN THESE STREETS AND I THINK ITS ABOUT TIME FOR A SMALL CHANGE MAYBE IT WILL CATCH MAYBE NOT BUT I GOT THE BALLS TO TRY IT...SHHHHH when the las time u seen a showcar in dem streets on its bumper.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 11:13 AM~17033415
> ****** DONT TAKE THE MODEST APPROACH YO SHIT DOIN SOMETHIN ..IF ANY OTHER ***** DONT SAY IT ILL SAY IT ..U KNOW ME BRUH I DONT HOLD BACK SHIT..VAST IN THE GLORY NOW B/C LIKE U SAY SOMEONE ALWAYS GUNNIN FOR THE TITLE...AS FOR SECRETS ...ITS NOT GOIN TO BE ANY SECRETS ...YOU KNOW IM A TRENDSETTER IN THESE STREETS AND I THINK ITS ABOUT TIME FOR A SMALL CHANGE MAYBE IT WILL CATCH MAYBE NOT BUT I GOT THE BALLS TO TRY IT...SHHHHH when the las time u seen a showcar in dem streets on its bumper.... :nicoderm:
> *


Im just a humble brother...Theirs already too many cocky ass ****** out there...Besides, I don't talk a lot of shit, I just let my actions (ride) speak for itself.. How much longer b4 u got the 63 on the streets..Im lookn at maybe no longer than 2months... We will c....


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 29 2010, 03:38 PM~17035567
> *Im just a humble brother...Theirs already too many cocky ass ****** out there...Besides, I don't talk a lot of shit, I just let my actions (ride) speak for itself.. How much longer b4 u got the 63 on the streets..Im lookn at maybe no longer than 2months... We will c....
> *


2 MONTHS DAM ***** U MUST GOT SOMETHIN ELSE GOIN ON....ITS COOL ..LOL...IT WAS ON THE STREETZ FOR A LIL BIT BUT U KNOW HOW U FIX SOMETHIN THEN SOMETHIN ELSE GOES WRONG THATS MY STORY...TO MUCH SHIT TO NAME BUT IM GOIN TO CUT IT SHORT JUS TO ENJOY IT FOR THE SUMMER...IM 70% DONE...THIS HOW U MAY REMEMBER IT


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2010, 10:52 PM~17029978
> *tried to told him.... :biggrin:  ...how you doin mike....
> *


I'm good jus waitin ta let my shoulder heal up


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17036132
> *2 MONTHS DAM ***** U MUST GOT SOMETHIN ELSE GOIN ON....ITS COOL ..LOL...IT WAS ON THE STREETZ FOR A LIL BIT BUT U KNOW HOW U FIX SOMETHIN THEN SOMETHIN ELSE GOES WRONG THATS MY STORY...TO MUCH SHIT TO NAME BUT IM GOIN TO CUT IT SHORT JUS TO ENJOY IT FOR THE SUMMER...IM 70% DONE...THIS HOW U MAY REMEMBER IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk yall impala ridin asses....i'll get a big boy car one day


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 29 2010, 06:43 PM~17037403
> *fuk yall impala ridin asses....i'll get a big boy car one day
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: as long as your ass stay off them dam crotch rockets....u can have mine..lol.. ***** get a harley or a bagger ..yo ass runnin out of bones to break...how u gonna hop yo shit with a bad back, fake hip, and arthiritis in your switch finger :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 07:11 PM~17037730
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: as long as your ass stay off them dam crotch rockets....u can have mine..lol.. ***** get a harley or a bagger ..yo ass runnin out of bones to break...how u gonna hop yo shit with a bad back, fake hip, and arthiritis in your switch finger :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know right :roflmao: .... I'm putting in a order for an American Ironhorse soon as I pay the truck off :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 29 2010, 07:42 PM~17038115
> *I know right:roflmao: .... I'm putting in a order for an American Ironhorse soon as I pay the truck off  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT ILL GO HALF ON A MINI BIKE FOR U ..LOL...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17038267
> *FUCK THAT ILL GO HALF ON A MINI BIKE FOR U ..LOL...
> *


nah.... gotta be fast enough ta do something stupid with :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Mar 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17036132
> *2 MONTHS DAM ***** U MUST GOT SOMETHIN ELSE GOIN ON....ITS COOL ..LOL...IT WAS ON THE STREETZ FOR A LIL BIT BUT U KNOW HOW U FIX SOMETHIN THEN SOMETHIN ELSE GOES WRONG THATS MY STORY...TO MUCH SHIT TO NAME BUT IM GOIN TO CUT IT SHORT JUS TO ENJOY IT FOR THE SUMMER...IM 70% DONE...THIS HOW U MAY REMEMBER IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is how I remember it...So next time I see it, its gonna look different..Do the damn thang...Big Bolla...Damn ***** when I grow up I wanna have change like you...Get my car painted every year and shit..It takes me every 5 yrs to get my shit repainted..LOL...***** April next month..U back on jus R&R, or r u back for a lil bit? Regardless hit a brother up when u get back...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 29 2010, 06:43 PM~17037403
> *fuk yall impala ridin asses....i'll get a big boy car one day
> *


U a funny ass *****..N u know what I am talkn bout..But I aint the one to put u on blast, Mr. Regal Ryda..LOL...Have you got a replacement phone yet???


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex+Mar 29 2010, 05:41 PM~17036132-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MONTHS DAM ***** U MUST GOT SOMETHIN ELSE GOIN ON....ITS COOL ..LOL...IT WAS ON THE STREETZ FOR A LIL BIT BUT U KNOW HOW U FIX SOMETHIN THEN SOMETHIN ELSE GOES WRONG THATS MY STORY...TO MUCH SHIT TO NAME BUT IM GOIN TO CUT IT SHORT JUS TO ENJOY IT FOR THE SUMMER...IM 70% DONE...THIS HOW U MAY REMEMBER IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@Mar 29 2010, 07:39 PM~17037376
> *I'm good jus waitin ta let my shoulder heal up
> *


Friday Night Sissy Fights didn't go so good for ya huh?? haha j/k, I'm sure you did well....hahaha


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 29 2010, 10:05 PM~17039293
> *U a funny ass *****..N u know what I am talkn bout..But I aint the one to put u on blast, Mr. Regal Ryda..LOL...Have you got a replacement phone yet???
> *


 :wave: what's the deal big homie.....


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:22 PM~16980016
> *throwback..body work on 2nd car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:tears:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2010, 01:20 PM~17017494
> *lets get some more flashback pics up in here
> somebody loves choriso!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Goodtimes ha ha and i see Race track in the background


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17039586
> *:wave:  what's the deal big homie.....
> *


What's good Prez...My life is full of "It is what it is", statements right now..But my fam is good and my 2nd wifey should b home shortly from Pasadena..U know..As long as I dont keep askn for more shit to be done to it..U know..Whats good up that way..


----------



## sic713

checkin in fuckers...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2010, 08:16 AM~17042379
> *checkin in fuckers...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :tears: :tears: i miss you!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 08:07 AM~17022419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2010, 07:16 AM~17042379
> *checkin in fuckers...
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Has anyone seen sic ?


----------



## chumain805

hes at my pad :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 30 2010, 11:48 AM~17044067
> *hes at my pad :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17039572-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean
> 
> Friday Night Sissy Fights didn't go so good for ya huh?? haha j/k, I'm sure you did well....hahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea I kicked the pavements ass royally you woulda been proud :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Mar 29 2010, 09:05 PM~17039293
> *U a funny ass *****..N u know what I am talkn bout..But I aint the one to put u on blast, Mr. Regal Ryda..LOL...Have you got a replacement phone yet???
> *


wut you talkin bout Willis....no replacement yet call me on my other one 254-466-5590


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17039538
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Mar 30 2010, 09:35 AM~17042891
> *:wow:
> *


Nice


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2010, 07:16 AM~17042379
> *checkin in fuckers...
> *


your back... :wow: :wow: :wow: ...


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 30 2010, 12:33 PM~17044898
> *Nice
> *


holla atcha boi :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2010, 01:01 PM~17045105
> *holla atcha boi :biggrin:
> *


hey i know you


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 10:36 AM~17022589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2010, 02:12 PM~17045685
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 01:04 PM~17045132
> *hey  i  know  you
> *


u don't kno me patna....I'm frum the skreetz


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2010, 06:15 PM~17048013
> *u don't kno me patna....I'm frum the skreetz
> *


u from san diego :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 07:42 PM~17047614
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 30 2010, 08:16 AM~17042379-->
> 
> 
> 
> checkin in fuckers...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 08:34 AM~17042470
> *:wave:  :wave:  :tears:  :tears:  i miss you!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 11:48 AM~17044067
> *hes at my pad :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 12:17 PM~17044305
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


LMAO!
:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17049507
> *:wow:
> u from  san  diego :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713ridaz

missing my bubbles


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2010, 08:51 PM~17050193
> *
> *


you member .....member







sic dammit we say we miss you.... grace us with your presence<sc> :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17050254
> *missing my bubbles
> *


hmmmmm 




















:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Mar 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17050254-->
> 
> 
> 
> missing my bubbles
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17050371
> *:biggrin:
> you  member .....member
> sic  dammit  we  say  we  miss  you....  grace  us  with  your  presence<sc> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 10:10 PM~17050444
> *hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17050371
> *
> sic  dammit  we  say  we  miss  you....  grace  us  with  your  presence<sc> :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 10:19 PM~17051383
> *:tears:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## chumain805




----------



## chumain805

MORE COMIMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 06:48 AM~17053125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got Pinstripe??? Looks like early starts n late nights :wow: Lookin good


----------



## elspock84

someone needs to photoshop this pic!! asap!! :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

WHEN YOY C IT YOU WILL SHIT BRICKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 08:42 AM~17053450
> *WHEN YOY C IT YOU WILL SHIT BRICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell that mafucka to smile!!!!!!!!! or open his eyes at least!!!


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 07:50 AM~17053491
> *tell that mafucka to smile!!!!!!!!! or open his eyes at least!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS WHAT I SAID BUT HES 1 COOL AS FOOL


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 30 2010, 11:54 PM~17051771
> *:yessad:
> *


here you go bro sing along and try not to cry :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 08:55 AM~17053520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS WHAT I SAID BUT HES 1 COOL AS FOOL
> *


you need to invest in one of these


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 06:48 AM~17053125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 07:42 AM~17053450
> *WHEN YOY C IT YOU WILL SHIT BRICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 07:51 AM~17053138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE COMIMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


daym midnight....ur moving up in the game huh?

i am so fukkin jealous.......


----------



## sic713

sup ******..l checkin in.. thanks for bumpin da topic.. spock.. i asshole.. ima fuck u up when i see u.. lol.. no ****...

but im out here workin enjoyin the peeps.. its cool in da ark... 

be back in htown sat morn....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2010, 04:15 PM~17057241
> *spock.. i asshole.. ima fuck u up when i see u.. lol.. no ****...
> 
> *


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 05:28 PM~17057362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rightclick, saved :naughty:


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 07:42 AM~17053450
> *WHEN YOY C IT YOU WILL SHIT BRICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had to to Get a better look


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Apr 1 2010, 07:37 AM~17064111
> *I had to to Get a better look
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 31 2010, 08:42 AM~17053450
> *WHEN YOY C IT YOU WILL SHIT BRICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


playing hide and go seek or something :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 09:24 AM~17053336
> *someone needs to photoshop this pic!! asap!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 08:24 AM~17053336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

call me when u hit town....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2010, 06:20 PM~17069187
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's a big ass snickers bar :ugh: wahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

:cool;


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2010, 10:36 PM~17071965
> *:cool;
> *


:wave: hey there buddy ole pal!


----------



## biglewy805

:wow:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2010, 06:20 PM~17069187
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 1 2010, 10:13 PM~17072466-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: hey there buddy ole pal!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-biglewy805_@Apr 1 2010, 11:47 PM~17073337
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh u laughin huh.. remember im in ur house right now.. and ur at work..
ima leave u a surprise in ur toilet


----------



## AR 84 CADDY




----------



## AR 84 CADDY

> [/quote


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 08:42 AM~17074576
> *sup homie
> oh u laughin huh.. remember im in ur house right now.. and ur at work..
> ima leave u a surprise in ur toilet
> *


Da leftovers of dat snickers bar :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez

wasssssssssssss uppppppppppppppp...........


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 07:42 AM~17074576
> *sup homie
> oh u laughin huh.. remember im in ur house right now.. and ur at work..
> ima leave u a surprise in ur toilet
> *


thats why i'm puttin yo ass in a room like on FRIDAY "aint nobody gone drop a stinky load around here but me"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: see you soon homie


----------



## miggy254

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17076731
> *thats why i'm puttin yo ass in a room like on FRIDAY "aint nobody gone drop a stinky load around here but me"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: see you soon homie
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## caddydaddy505

Sup sic those mc doors wrk. 4 u


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:32 PM~16980189
> *my 2nd full candy job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope, the blazer was ur 2nd candy??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy505_@Apr 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17081374
> *Sup sic those mc doors wrk. 4 u
> *


havent put them on yet.. but they will work..


----------



## switches4life

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sic international??? :0 :0 , looks like u somewhere in mexico :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2010, 10:10 PM~17081703
> *nope, the blazer was ur 2nd candy??? :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah forgot bought that one :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

why it look like you working wit out a t shirt :uh:


----------



## sic713

i was in tonitown arkansas.. lol

da boonies..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 10:21 PM~17081823
> *i was in tonitown arkansas.. lol
> 
> da boonies..
> *


look like it. did you bring me anything from there :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

and me too


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17081721
> *sic international??? :0  :0 , looks like u  somewhere in mexico :biggrin:
> *


Simon estoy vatos me llevaron hasta mexico... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2010, 09:25 PM~17081856
> *look like it. did you bring me anything from there  :happysad:
> *


Chorizo ...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 10:44 PM~17082006
> *Chorizo ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sweet is it pork or beef???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17082034
> *:0  :0  :0  sweet is it pork or beef???
> *


 No se ?? i let u find out :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 10:51 PM~17082073
> *No se ?? i let u find out  :biggrin:
> *


pinche torta de mole!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17019804
> *Yeah bruh, Sic is doing the damn thing.....U fuckn with the Wego Tour this year?
> *


yea u might catch me at a couple of shows


----------



## sic713

back home on some texas soil..


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 09:41 PM~17081987
> *Simon estoy vatos me llevaron hasta mexico... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2010, 08:57 AM~17084590
> *back home on some texas soil..
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 08:42 AM~17074576
> *sup homie
> oh u laughin huh.. remember im in ur house right now.. and ur at work..
> ima leave u a surprise in ur toilet
> *


 :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: im sorry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2010, 09:57 AM~17084590
> *back home on some texas soil..
> *


how WAS THE PLAIN RIDE SIC? I BET U FELL ASLEEP REAL QUICK! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: U KNOW U MISS THIS HILL BILLY TOWN ALREADY


----------



## mrchavez

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 3 2010, 12:41 PM~17085842
> *how  WAS THE PLAIN RIDE SIC? I BET U FELL ASLEEP REAL QUICK! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  U KNOW U MISS THIS HILL BILLY TOWN ALREADY
> *


it was good. i wet to sleep for a lil while..

i miss dj hero.. :angry:


----------



## chumain805

:wave: :wave: :wave: :tears: :naughty:


----------



## sic713

wassss upppppppppppp


----------



## sic713

MORE COMIMING SOON


----------



## chumain805




----------



## chumain805




----------



## miggy254

Sic looks kinda like Z-Ro


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 06:46 AM~17090967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE COMIMING SOON
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 06:46 AM~17090967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE COMIMING SOON
> *


 :wow: Nice...


----------



## mrchavez

damn sic...you went off on them rides..... much props homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sic713

thanks everybody


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 08:58 PM~17096186
> *thanks everybody
> *


man they aight    



























jk lookin chingon :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2010, 05:55 PM~16930442
> *top half all done..
> time to work on bottom half and fix the chips in the paint..
> reckless driving ass lando..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey sic i have been doing custom painting for almost 2 years and autobody classes at college well i am diggin the fades you are doing here and there custom as hell but how much did all this time pay off ? like how much did u make off this paint job on this car u can pm me the price if u want .. thanx im just quoting to learn a bit cause u have some amazing talent and so do i but i have none to show


----------



## hittin back bumper




----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## chumain805

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 74_Glass

:thumbsup:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Apr 4 2010, 10:00 AM~17091659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: IJOLE THATS WAS MY "MY BROWN SUGAR THERE" THE GIRL NOT SIC... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2010, 04:18 PM~17086573
> *it was good. i wet to sleep for a lil while..
> 
> i miss dj hero.. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM MY BOYS WERE TRIPPIN CUS U PASSED ALMOST ALL THE DAMMM LEVELS.. SO MUCH 4 U BEING A ROOKIE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17106067
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: IJOLE THATS WAS MY "MY BROWN SUGAR THERE" THE GIRL NOT SIC... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  


> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 5 2010, 07:45 PM~17106098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAM MY BOYS WERE TRIPPIN CUS U PASSED ALMOST ALL THE DAMMM LEVELS.. SO MUCH 4 U BEING A ROOKIE HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
hell yea.. that games fun


----------



## sic713

uploading arkansas trip pics now.. about 46 of em...


----------



## sic713

*big larrys trunk*


----------



## mrchavez

hola wey?


----------



## sic713

*mandos ls monte*


----------



## mrchavez

:0


----------



## sic713

*lol
lollipop*


----------



## sic713

*biglewy805*


----------



## sic713

*carlos' rag
mr.taqeria*


----------



## sic713

*str8 lac'n*


----------



## bigshod




----------



## sic713

*chumain805*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

lookin good sik..u puttin in werk :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

damn sic you got it man


----------



## sic713




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17107598-->
> 
> 
> 
> *chumain805*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 12:00 AM~17108140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job guey! :thumbsup:


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:17 PM~17107511
> *mandos ls monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i gotta say you are fucking good bro seriously that is why i love this shit i know ima be able to do that shit one day man i cant wait STAY UP :werd:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:55 PM~17108068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C right there...Thats the 1 I was talkn about..Damn it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 10:55 PM~17108068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:17 PM~17107511
> *mandos ls monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: Looks good & sic .... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

*thats all folks..

but big ups to nw ark individuals.. they showed me some bad ass hospitality..all of em are some cool ass homies.. and got some good chicken up there too..
clean rides about to hit the streets soon..
never met any of these guys before but they showed me luv as if they knew me for yrs..once again thanks... see yall soon once that 62 ,63 , and that rag 63 gets ready...*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 5 2010, 10:11 PM~17108305
> *man i gotta say you are  fucking good bro seriously that is why i love this shit i know ima be able to do that shit one day man i cant wait STAY UP  :werd:
> *


if you got the passion for it and love to do it, it will come naturally.. never give up.. i havent.. suscess in this game dont come easy.. but time will telll... thanks for the props


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 02:14 PM~17114057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all folks..
> 
> but big ups to nw ark individuals.. they showed me some bad ass hospitality..all of em are some cool ass homies.. and got some good chicken up there too..
> clean rides about to hit the streets soon..
> never met any of these guys before but they showed me luv as if they knew me for yrs..once again thanks... see yall soon once that 62 ,63 , and that rag 63 gets ready...
> *


SUP SIC U GOT DOWN AND GOT SUM BAD ASS SKILLS BRO ON THE REAL U ONE DOWN ASS BROTHA LOL U FAMILY NOW U NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW MUCH RESPECT JERMAIN AKA CHUMAIN805 :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17114057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all folks..
> 
> but big ups to nw ark individuals.. they showed me some bad ass hospitality..all of em are some cool ass homies.. and got some good chicken up there too..
> clean rides about to hit the streets soon..
> never met any of these guys before but they showed me luv as if they knew me for yrs..once again thanks... see yall soon once that 62 ,63 , and that rag 63 gets ready...
> *


LIKE MY LIL CARNAL SAID U ONE KOO BROTHA  HOPE TO C U SOON AND AGAIN DAMM I CANT STOP LOOKIN AT MY CUTTY :biggrin: :biggrin: U FUCKN TALENTED HOMIE. MY LIL BOYS SAID TO TELL U WHATS UP AND U DID A GREAT F N JOB ON MY SONS CUTTY.. NEXT TIME UR DOWN WE GONNA TAKE U OUT CLUBIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OR GET U ANOTHER TRAY OF THAT CHICKEN :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

ttt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805+Apr 6 2010, 05:54 PM~17115950-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP SIC U GOT DOWN AND GOT SUM BAD ASS SKILLS BRO ON THE REAL U ONE DOWN ASS BROTHA LOL U FAMILY NOW U NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW  MUCH RESPECT JERMAIN AKA CHUMAIN805 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alreadyt
> <!--QuoteBegin-biglewy805_@Apr 6 2010, 07:00 PM~17116592
> *LIKE MY LIL CARNAL SAID U ONE KOO BROTHA   HOPE TO C U SOON AND AGAIN DAMM I CANT STOP LOOKIN AT MY CUTTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  U FUCKN TALENTED HOMIE. MY LIL BOYS SAID TO TELL U WHATS UP AND U DID A GREAT F N JOB ON MY SONS CUTTY.. NEXT TIME UR DOWN WE GONNA TAKE U OUT CLUBIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  OR GET U ANOTHER TRAY OF THAT CHICKEN :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


thanks big homie...
clubbin with da snow bunnies... lol


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 07:55 AM~17121535
> *alreadyt
> 
> thanks big homie...
> clubbin with da snow bunnies... lol
> *


dey are our friends :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 02:15 PM~17114073
> *if you got the passion for it and love to do it, it will come naturally.. never give up.. i havent.. suscess in this game dont come easy.. but time will telll... thanks for the props
> *


thanks man thass whats up i know i just gotta keep going hard im not gonna give up i want my own shop and wont stop keep it going man shit is SIC for real


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82+Apr 7 2010, 11:41 AM~17123372-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man thass whats up i know i just gotta keep going hard im not gonna give up i want my own shop and wont stop keep it going man shit is SIC for real
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only way to do it.. i havent gave up..
> be prepared for alot of haters.. cuz when u 1st start they gunna back you, but once they realize u gettin good.. they gon doubt ya
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 12:22 PM~17123678
> *:cheesy:
> *


call me.


----------



## Gallo

lookin god bro :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17126791
> *
> call me.
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

you dont want none!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17107598
> *biglewy805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass...


----------



## mrchavez

miggy254 Apr 4 2010, 03:01 PM | | Post #3921 

Dat Boy Miggy

Posts: 5,265
Joined: Jan 2008
From: Heart Of Texas 254




Sic looks kinda like Z-Ro 




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Screenz

Fleetwood needs leaf!!!!  dont forget about your homies!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17129916-->
> 
> 
> 
> miggy254  Apr 4 2010, 03:01 PM    |  | Post #3921
> 
> Dat Boy Miggy
> 
> Posts: 5,265
> Joined: Jan 2008
> From: Heart Of Texas 254
> Sic looks kinda like Z-Ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not even close.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Screenz_@Apr 8 2010, 05:38 AM~17132140
> *Fleetwood needs leaf!!!!  dont forget about your homies!
> *


 :biggrin: 
when i get back...
ill take care of ya


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17129916
> *miggy254  Apr 4 2010, 03:01 PM    |  | Post #3921
> 
> Dat Boy Miggy
> 
> Posts: 5,265
> Joined: Jan 2008
> From: Heart Of Texas 254
> Sic looks kinda like Z-Ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life

so whats ur location sic international :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

I'm in houstone.off of wayside.tommorow ill be in saginaw michigan.2 hrs from detroit.


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:wave: BIG moves!!


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2010, 06:50 AM~17132192
> *not even close.. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> when i get back...
> ill take care of ya
> *



:0 you didn't say NO **** :0


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2010, 05:50 AM~17132192
> *not even close.. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> when i get back...
> ill take care of ya
> *


Don't all black people look alike...LOL...
But u right...Not even close but at least ya'll both sayin fuk u..


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17137928
> *Don't all black people look alike...LOL...
> But u right...Not even close but at least ya'll both sayin fuk u..
> *



he looks more like DJ LANCE ROCK from YO GABBA GABBA....HAHAHA


----------



## drew-barry-86

Orale SIC you get down ese, maby you can get down on the cutty in November, so it can be ready for next year


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 8 2010, 07:08 PM~17138284
> *Orale SIC you get down ese, maby you can get down on the cutty in November, so it can be ready for next year
> *


Just hit me up when u ready


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17126791
> *only way to do it.. i havent gave up..
> be prepared for alot of haters.. cuz when u 1st start they gunna back you, but once they realize u gettin good.. they gon doubt ya
> call me.
> *


oh i know lol i call them fans but yeah good look


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## ILUVMY82

whats a good way to start airbrushing could you recommend anything in particular certain ways to do it


----------



## sic713

I started off as a t shirt artist.I'm 25 and been airbrushin since I was in middle school.just never took it far on cars.


----------



## sic713

At da airport gettin ready to head to michigan. And y'all mutha fuckers don't go postin pages of dumb shit and convos about this and dat. Save it for da pics.and no photoshops.....


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 04:39 AM~17142555
> *At da airport gettin ready to head to michigan. And y'all mutha fuckers don't go postin pages of dumb shit and convos about this and dat. Save it for da pics.and no photoshops.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 7 2010, 10:38 PM~17129916-->
> 
> 
> 
> miggy254  Apr 4 2010, 03:01 PM    |  | Post #3921
> 
> Dat Boy Miggy
> 
> Posts: 5,265
> Joined: Jan 2008
> From: Heart Of Texas 254
> Sic looks kinda like Z-Ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 8 2010, 06:50 AM~17132192
> *not even close.. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> when i get back...
> ill take care of ya
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



great work on them rides Sic


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 04:39 AM~17142555
> *At da airport gettin ready to head to michigan. And y'all mutha fuckers don't go postin pages of dumb shit and convos about this and dat. Save it for da pics.and no photoshops.....
> *


....damn ....good luck on tha trip homie... see you when you get back mariposa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 04:39 AM~17142555
> *At da airport gettin ready to head to michigan. And y'all mutha fuckers don't go postin pages of dumb shit and convos about this and dat. Save it for da pics.and no photoshops.....
> *


 U ssseeerrriooo ?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

I'm with seriooooo in michifas!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 01:24 PM~17145549
> *I'm with seriooooo in michifas!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DONT WORRY I GOT SIC WE WILL RELEASE HIM APRIL 22 :biggrin: OR WHENEVER THESE RIDES GET DONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 9 2010, 04:02 PM~17146704
> *DONT WORRY I GOT SIC WE WILL RELEASE HIM APRIL 22 :biggrin:  OR WHENEVER THESE RIDES GET DONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


      :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 




shes ours.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 9 2010, 04:02 PM~17146704
> *
> *


jk that fool gonna get down on the rides... dont hurt her too much...
:rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 01:24 PM~17145549
> *I'm with seriooooo in michifas!
> *


 :biggrin: Dont forget to post pics. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

x2


----------



## sic713

I will.fucked up right..drunk txtin..lol....


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17156340
> *I will.fucked up right..drunk txtin..lol....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: stupid you dont text on computer.


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17156340
> *I will.fucked up right..drunk txtin..lol....
> *


thought you didnt drink... you asshole you lie to me.. how could you.. just leave.. dont come back till u apologize..


----------



## sic713

I don't drink beer..fruity drinks


----------



## miggy254

lol :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

he aint painted shit yet 2 days of bar hoppin im gone ship this dude back to yall :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we already had drunks here :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 10:49 PM~17156764
> *I don't drink beer..fruity drinks
> *














pik just one


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 10 2010, 11:27 PM~17157127
> *he aint painted shit yet 2 days of bar hoppin  im gone ship this dude back to yall :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  we already had drunks here :biggrin:
> *


the mariposa liked them fruity drinks too much. her other side done came out and forgot shes a painter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 













































































:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 07:26 AM~17158534
> *:biggrin:
> the  mariposa  liked  them fruity  drinks  too  much.  her  other  side  done  came  out  and  forgot  shes  a  painter :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

:ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 10 2010, 10:23 PM~17156570
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  stupid  you  dont  text  on  computer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2010, 11:24 PM~17150243
> *jk  that  fool gonna  get  down on the  rides...  dont  hurt  her  too  much...
> :rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah remember she was with us 4 a week shes still sore so b gentel on her  :biggrin: :0 sup sic :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Apr 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17162084
> *yeah remember she was with us 4 a week shes still sore so b gentel on her    :biggrin:  :0 sup sic  :wave:
> *


...who knows what she does on the plane... some gay milehigh chit..




:0 :rimshot:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:38 PM~17163868
> *...who  knows  what  she  does  on  the  plane...  some gay  milehigh chit..
> :0  :rimshot:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 10:49 PM~17156764
> *I don't drink beer..fruity drinks
> *


 :yes: I only saw him take about 1 sip from a can & that was all the beer . Puro wine coolers for sic :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 05:39 AM~17142555
> *At da airport gettin ready to head to michigan. And y'all mutha fuckers don't go postin pages of dumb shit and convos about this and dat. Save it for da pics.and no photoshops.....
> *


fuck you!


----------



## mrchavez

darkness why you playing (caressing) with your girl tetas


----------



## mrchavez

I LOVE BOOBIES!!! 
most tits postd-----elspock84


you did it for elspock????? o god !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

this is tight


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17168199
> *fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:11 AM~17168747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is  tight
> *


not as tight as it would have been if youda put that on the deuce :biggrin: 










j/p shits gonna go hard


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17168199-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn *****. U sure like goin and diggin up old pics
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 11:04 AM~17168686
> *darkness  why  you  playing (caressing) with  your  girl  tetas
> *


Naw I was coping some model. That was the pose she did when she modeled on that same car.but some asshole only posted one pic..


:ugh: :twak:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 21 2006, 06:15 PM~6011847
> *lookin nice :biggrin:
> *


Wizzle you talking to the man


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 01:56 PM~17169639
> *Damn *****. U sure like goin and diggin up old pics
> 
> Naw I was coping some model. That was the pose she did when she modeled on that same car.but some asshole only posted one pic..
> :ugh: :twak:
> *


No I found them both in off topic. In da failed sexxy topic.


----------



## caveydd81

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17168199
> *fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol!!! you guys are wrong!!


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 11 2010, 02:27 AM~17157127
> *he aint painted shit yet 2 days of bar hoppin  im gone ship this dude back to yall :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  we already had drunks here :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 01:55 AM~6966818
> *cummin soon..
> black.. blue pearl.. after i fix the damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need some paint on my bike I'm slow


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2010, 05:54 PM~17171665
> *No I found them both in off topic.  In da failed sexxy topic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 11:46 AM~17169068
> *not as tight as it would have been if youda put that on the deuce :biggrin:
> j/p shits gonna go hard
> *


please believe that the duece will get done by sic.... ...yours too........


----------



## mrchavez

SIC713
Molesting your car with tape
832.372.0874
..

i see you............


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 12 2010, 11:46 AM~17169068
> *
> *



hi bully


----------



## miggy254

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 12 2010, 09:24 PM~17174844
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2010, 12:49 AM~17156764
> *I don't drink beer..only watermelon flavored malt liquor
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 13 2010, 10:26 AM~17178636
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

any pics of michigan dammit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Yea.. but won't post em till I get home.. just finished 1st car..gunna clear it tommorow


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, sic713

:cheesy: kool


----------



## sic713




----------



## fleetwoodkiller

looks good


----------



## mrchavez

u ugly ass idiot i thought you were gonna post when you got home...aye maria make your mind up


----------



## mrchavez

hey sic them tape lines look sexy so far cant wait to see mas


----------



## sic713

I posted em from my phone.. android rules...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2010, 07:30 PM~17194146
> *android rules...
> *



x2.com/fosho


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2010, 04:57 PM~17193899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good sic but we want 2 c more :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sancuztoms

Looks good so far its like being in jail I can't even see my own car lol..


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Apr 14 2010, 10:59 PM~17195947
> *Looks good so far its like being in jail I can't even see my own car lol..
> *


What how the hell Dre seeing everything I know the rapist is doing quality work :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2010, 05:30 PM~17194146
> *I posted em from my phone.. android rules...
> *


I know my droid is the shit....fuck a iphone :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Guest

looking better and better ever time i check your thread! good work bro!

are you using bases or perals for those patterns? hard to tell form the pics


----------



## sancuztoms

That's what's up sic nice work


----------



## mrchavez

damn that looks very nice... :0


----------



## sic713

Thanks..bases and pearls on top of candy brandywine...


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 12:31 PM~17201931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Real Nice Sic!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 12:31 PM~17201931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMM HOMIE NICE!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 02:31 PM~17201931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok lookin good bro now I want a sneak peak of the regal :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Apr 15 2010, 06:18 PM~17205837
> *ok lookin good bro now I want a sneak peak of the regal :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: you can see it in chicago :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, MonumentsC.C, *TONY MONTANA*


say hello to my little friend :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 15 2010, 08:27 PM~17207251
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, MonumentsC.C, TONY MONTANA
> say  hello  to my  little  friend :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17207318
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


cant wait to see how your ride gonna look like


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 01:31 PM~17201931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes sir ! Nice !


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 05:47 AM~17210304
> *cant  wait  to  see  how your  ride  gonna  look  like
> *


X2


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 16 2010, 01:05 PM~17213509
> *X2
> *


is sic still acting normal o is he still on them fruity drinks


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 03:15 PM~17214487
> *is  sic  still  acting  normal  o  is  he  still  on them  fruity  drinks
> *


no time for fruity drinks, we had free time for the first 4 days now its crunch time


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 03:15 PM~17214487
> *is  sic  still  acting  normal  o  is  he  still  on them  fruity  drinks
> *


:ugh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2010, 04:29 PM~17215182
> *:ugh:
> *


dont worry sic we gone squeeze one more day of partying in :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 16 2010, 04:34 PM~17215218
> *dont worry sic we gone squeeze one more day of partying in :biggrin:
> *


...blahahahaha sic nervous hno: hno: she might get the rape date pill in his margarita... we  wont tell anyone .... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 16 2010, 07:56 PM~17216317
> *...blahahahaha  sic  nervous hno:  hno:  she  might  get  the  rape date pill  in  his  margarita... we  wont  tell  anyone .... :biggrin:
> *


hes gettin some choriso!!!! :wow:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 16 2010, 09:56 PM~17217765
> *hes gettin some choriso!!!!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

Alright mutha fuckaz..didn't know my birth certificate said female..all this she this and she that...but I'm paintin the regal..about to lay patterns now...pics later


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 01:07 PM~17220837
> *Alright mutha fuckaz..didn't know my birth certificate said female..all this she this and she that...but I'm paintin the regal..about to lay patterns now...pics later
> *


can't wait to see them


----------



## sic713




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 07:05 PM~17223326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more


----------



## mrchavez

damn that looks fawking tight...............................


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2010, 03:19 PM~17228896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that leafin sets it off :thumbsup: ( no cheerleading) :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 18 2010, 02:22 PM~17228908
> *that leafin sets it off :thumbsup: ( no cheerleading) :biggrin:
> *


Haha ..u a fool...
No cheerleading intended


----------



## rug442

:sprint:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2010, 05:19 PM~17228896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes Sir :biggrin: :biggrin: keep that up and you will be making a trip back this way


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17228896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## ROBERTO G

best one ive seen.. stared at this top about 10 times during the whole show :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Vayzfinest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs

Just "SIC!" as always...  niiice!


----------



## mrchavez

damn ginaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 03:06 PM~17239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS SIC DARKNESS :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254

whad up Sic?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hittin back bumper




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 05:16 PM~17239135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: giving them thier money's worth.


----------



## mac2lac

lookin good homie...


----------



## sic713




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats tight nuuuuukka :cheesy: i gotta study your shit and c how u do the fades real clean :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color combo!


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam dat color scheme is bad ass!! loving it!   :biggrin:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 06:16 PM~17239135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You bad ass motha fuckaThats tight to def right there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic just molested me, my ride has been violated in a good way!!!! thanks sic you got down homie love my ride. now time to turn them bottles back for your last day here


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 03:06 PM~17239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


suicided man thats nice Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

Beautiful homie!! Ima still get at u when I'm ready


----------



## mrchavez

damn sic ... that is nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 10:39 AM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out tight sickness :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
dammm thats nice SIC


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 12:39 PM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 07:21 PM~16864013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Bruh, u gettn down.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Thanks again everybody..these colors combos are sic...its rootbeer kbc..with a coniac met pattern...some gold mix with candy tangerine..and wala...lol....


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2010, 06:59 AM~17256470
> *Thanks again everybody..these colors combos are sic...its rootbeer kbc..with a coniac met pattern...some gold mix with candy tangerine..and wala...lol....
> *


I see you up early heading to the airport if so have a safe trip back bruh you got down :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Apr 21 2010, 04:26 AM~17256506
> *I see you up early heading to the airport if so have a safe trip back bruh you got down :biggrin:
> *


I leave tommorow..couldn't sleep. But thanks.


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2010, 09:30 AM~17256902
> *I leave tommorow..couldn't sleep. But thanks.
> *


ok so are you all done today you just chillin


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: Sic made love to that car ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 18 2010, 01:05 PM~17228172-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17239059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a split door?
if so any pics?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 05:16 PM~17239135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that white like a dry paintbrush stroke, or a reflection of something else?

If its not a paintbrush stroke, I call dibs cause that shit looks kinda kool. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc+Apr 21 2010, 06:40 AM~17256961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok so are you all done today you just chillin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All done.. packed up .paint already at post office..chillin in hotel room till later
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Apr 21 2010, 07:02 AM~17257057
> *Is that white like a dry paintbrush stroke, or a reflection of something else?
> 
> If its not a paintbrush stroke, I call dibs cause that shit looks kinda kool.  :biggrin:
> *


I cleaned it with wax remover..just the residue..

But I see where u gettin at...looks like a ghost stroke..no ****..
U might of came up with something new...lol


----------



## switches4life

GOT A NEW HEADER PANEL FOR THE CUTTY WAY,


----------



## sic713

Alright..still got your paint at shop..I think...ill look in shelf when I get home


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2010, 01:15 PM~17259151
> *Alright..still got your paint at shop..I think...ill look in shelf when I get home
> *


All these pics dont do justice for the final product. Next out of town trip you need to include a plane ticket for me and I can provide the customer witha before and after photo shhot, for a small fee. :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 21 2010, 06:47 AM~17256990
> *is that a split door?
> if so any pics?
> *


yes split and suicide top part and regular bottom half door
before sic713









after sic713








now time to put it all together for chicago damn only one month away hope it makes it


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

dan u got down on that shit


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 21 2010, 01:52 PM~17259946
> *yes split and suicide top part and regular bottom half door
> before sic713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after sic713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time to put it all together for chicago damn only one month away hope it makes it
> *


ftw ill never see this paintjob in person


----------



## sic713

Neva say neva...he might go to dallas


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 21 2010, 12:52 PM~17259946
> *yes split and suicide top part and regular bottom half door
> before sic713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after sic713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time to put it all together for chicago damn only one month away hope it makes it
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH CLEAR :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 21 2010, 01:52 PM~17259946
> *yes split and suicide top part and regular bottom half door
> before sic713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after sic713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time to put it all together for chicago damn only one month away hope it makes it
> *


that is fukkin nice. :0


----------



## mrchavez

dammit man............... you on a whole different level ... have a safe trip ....... see you when we see you :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2010, 04:20 PM~17261506
> *Neva say neva...he might go to dallas
> *


:0


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## TONY MONTANA

ok last night here i will be takin sic to the airport at 5:00am he'll be home soon. thanks once again sic you got down on the rides i'll post pics of mine from LRM/ODB show in chicago in one month


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 01:39 PM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



T T T NICE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 21 2010, 06:51 PM~17263618
> *ok last night here i will be takin sic to the airport at 5:00am he'll be home soon. thanks once again sic you got down on the rides i'll post pics of mine from LRM/ODB show in chicago in one month
> *


Thanks for bringin me out... food was off da chain..I'm still full...ill wait a lil while before I post all the pics I took... once again thanks... and also to santiago and the rest of the oc brothas I meet..see y'all soon.... hope to meet more of u all next time


----------



## mac2lac

damn homie those colors go together very nicely!!! GREAT FKN JOB!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2010, 02:47 PM~17238912
> *best one ive seen.. stared  at this top about  10 times during the whole show  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ockennyb

It was nice kicking it with you sic, paintjobs turned out nice! Hopefully the next time you're here I'll be getting mine painted!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Apr 22 2010, 02:05 AM~17267960
> *It was nice kicking it with you sic, paintjobs turned out nice! Hopefully the next time you're here I'll be getting mine painted!
> *


Same here homie... thanks for everything


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 05:50 AM~17268024
> *Same here homie... thanks for everything
> *


I will meet you next time you should be back on home soil by now


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

after sic713








now time to put it all together for chicago damn only one month away hope it makes it 
[/quote]

:wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

Back in da. H..... long flight...miss home... Monday its time to grind back at da shop


----------



## regal ryda

thats it make room for the Bully


----------



## sancuztoms

Thanks sic car turned out great.love it see you when you come back at the bar.....lol sorry bro


----------



## sic713

Lol..flap jack titties..haha..its all good bro..I had fun


----------



## RA-RA

MY BOY SIC GOING COAST TO COAST ON THEM BOYZ!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 01:37 PM~17270989
> *Lol..flap jack titties..haha..its all good bro..I had fun
> *


----------



## BigKeyOC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2010, 02:39 PM~17248225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Outta Control Bro


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 11:02 AM~17269180
> *Back in da. H..... long flight...miss home... Monday its time to grind back at da shop
> *


Next time you will be here for a month with more cars to do :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:ninja:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Apr 23 2010, 06:50 AM~17278526
> *Next time you will be here for a month with more guys to do :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RA-RA

uffin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 12:55 AM~17108068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good gawd! I love that. thats what my car needs.


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 23 2010, 11:57 AM~17281233
> *good gawd!  I love that. thats what my car needs.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mrchavez

:nicoderm:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2010, 08:18 AM~17294557
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## tiptoewelch

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 05:16 PM~17239135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just rap the regal good job sic, oc sending much love.... holla back


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 22 2010, 03:51 AM~17263618
> *ok last night here i will be takin sic to the airport at 5:00am he'll be home soon. thanks once again sic you got down on the rides i'll post pics of mine from LRM/ODB show in chicago in one month
> *


cant wait to see it in the chi !


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 26 2010, 01:59 PM~17307677
> *cant wait to see it in the chi !
> *


gone be close shit i'm running out of time
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Apr 26 2010, 07:10 AM~17303746
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713

*sup world.. been slackin on pics.. but heres some for my michigan trip..had a real good time and meet some true ass homies.. ill def be done to go again.. hospitality was good.. and fred sho can cook... batman... u still a chipper.. .. tip, lay off da hen dogg.. lol..kenny can now quit makin excuses to come to saginaw now...and also everyone else i meet up there...
and to he peeps that made it happen.. dre and santiago.. thanks.. so heres some pics of the work i did..*


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

*alright... next up... dre's regal...
he saids its the best so far..
im not posting all the pics just yet.. teasers*


----------



## sic713

thats all folks


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup: Great work homie.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:0 Nice !!


----------



## sic713

thanks


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17309289
> *alright... next up... dre's regal...
> he saids its the best so far..
> im not posting all the pics just yet.. teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im next on the waitin list :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17309244-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 05:51 PM~17309289
> *alright... next up... dre's regal...
> he saids its the best so far..
> im not posting all the pics just yet.. teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 05:53 PM~17309303
> *thats all folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

u done came up like a mofo. lovin that regal.


----------



## drnitrus

Great work man!


----------



## Vayzfinest

DAMNN THAT REGAL LOOKS VICIOUSE HOMIE!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 26 2010, 05:23 PM~17309577
> *:wow:
> 
> u done came up like a mofo. lovin that regal.
> *


thanks bigspook and i'm lovin ur random porn topic
:boink: :boink: :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: (oh yeah no ****)


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Apr 26 2010, 05:56 PM~17309901
> *DAMNN THAT REGAL LOOKS VICIOUSE HOMIE!!
> *


thx sic713 the m/f man


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 06:51 PM~17309289
> *alright... next up... dre's regal...
> he saids its the best so far..
> im not posting all the pics just yet.. teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of tape are u using for your patterns ? and it look bad ass ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

green 3m.. 1/4 and 1/8


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17309922
> *thx sic713 the m/f man
> *


No doubt, and hell yea he is, soon as im eady u know who im calling


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

wut up sic :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

se mira bien la pinturas que hace este wey... si sabe lo que esta haceindo.... 

:0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17311284
> *wut up sic :biggrin:
> *


whats good on your side


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 09:01 PM~17312613
> *whats good on your side
> *


you missed our convo last night Nukka(no ****) :happysad: 



Mac dime call my otha phn :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 04:51 PM~17309289
> *alright... next up... dre's regal...
> he saids its the best so far..
> im not posting all the pics just yet.. teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is Serious Homie


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 04:53 PM~17309303
> *thats all folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good............... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2010, 06:57 PM~17309908
> *thanks bigspook and i'm lovin ur random porn topic
> :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: (oh yeah no ****)
> *


thats why i do it......sounds **** but i swear its not.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17312648
> *you missed our convo last night Nukka(no ****) :happysad:
> Mac dime call my otha phn  :biggrin:
> *


shit.. i was sleep.. i heard it ring.. but didnt feel like rolling over


----------



## 93caddy

nice work


----------



## 95rangeron14z

looks great.... TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mack10

Keep doing what u doing and keep dem ****** lined up... Next u will b going to Germany or Japan or some shit..


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17309303
> *thats all folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw the regal in person Looks great you did the damn thang


----------



## sic713

Thatnks big homies..dat dude and mac


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

ready for clear tommorow


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 07:45 PM~17335600
> *ready for clear tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn that 6 deuce looks clean


----------



## sic713




----------



## HMART1970

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sancuztoms

nice work bro getting down... sic dont play


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17335545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 30 2010, 02:45 PM~17353323
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup mando


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Mack10

:0


----------



## sic713




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2010, 06:59 PM~17361416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2010, 05:59 PM~17361416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that an 86 cutlass grill i see :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 1 2010, 11:12 PM~17362868
> *is  that  an  86  cutlass  grill  i    see :wow:
> *


Lol!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2010, 10:22 PM~17362965
> *Lol!
> *


or a new twist on a bowlingball???


----------



## sic713

Fish eye lense mutha sucka...playin around with my camera


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17364550
> *Fish eye lense mutha sucka...playin around with my camera
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 05:57 PM~17367630
> *
> *


what day u coming homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17367649
> *what day u coming homie
> *


tomorrow i will find out... :cheesy:  

i'll call you tomorrow!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17368683
> *tomorrow  i  will  find  out...  :cheesy:
> 
> i'll  call  you  tomorrow!!
> *


let me know.. i gotta buff it.. but wont take long.. 30 mins


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:55 PM~17108068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT UNDER THE CLEAR OF OVER? LOOKS BADASS


----------



## sic713

over


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2010, 07:37 AM~17371692
> *let me know.. i gotta buff it.. but wont take long.. 30 mins
> *


lol....... dont know yet


----------



## sic713

no rush


----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 07:45 PM~17335600
> *ready for clear tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fades and stripes looking great..... :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

whats up Sic


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up Sic


----------



## RA-RA

uffin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17364550
> *Fish eye lense mutha sucka...playin around with my camera
> *


What camera did you get? :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2010, 09:44 AM~17386394
> *What camera did you get?  :scrutinize:
> *


none... my cell phone does it


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:51 AM~17386477
> *none... my cell phone does it
> *


I thought maybe you finally bought a good camera.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2010, 09:51 AM~17386486
> *I thought maybe you finally bought a good camera.
> *


hell no.. thats y i got suckaz like u...

no ****


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:57 AM~17386562
> *hell no.. thats y i got suckaz like u...
> 
> no ****
> *


see there you go again!!! bro u r starting to scaring me....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 4 2010, 10:43 AM~17387039
> *see there you go again!!! bro u r starting to scaring me....
> *


scared of da mandingo


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:57 AM~17386562
> *hell no.. thats y i got suckaz like u...
> 
> no ****
> *


How about you suck on my dash


----------



## sic713

Failed


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by miggy254+May 3 2010, 10:13 PM~17381397-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up Sic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@May 4 2010, 09:26 AM~17385667
> *What up Sic
> *


i think he's ignoring us


----------



## mrchavez

hola sic......como estas...


----------



## betoooo!

TTT


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 12:51 PM~17386477
> *none... my cell phone does it
> *


What phone do you have that does that


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:17 AM~17387378
> *scared of da mandingo
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUP SIC HIT ME UP THIS WEEKEND MY BAD 4 LAST TIME BUT MY BRO IS OK :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254+May 4 2010, 03:50 PM~17389782-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think he's ignoring us
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haa.. tard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 04:13 PM~17390000
> *hola  sic......como  estas...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup foolio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:18 PM~17391017
> *What phone do you have that does that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> samsung moment..
> android app... fx camera
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chumain805_@May 4 2010, 06:41 PM~17391316
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SUP SIC HIT ME UP THIS WEEKEND MY BAD 4 LAST TIME BUT MY BRO IS OK :thumbsup:
> *


wateva fucker.. call u in a lil bit


----------



## mrchavez

...any pics of new projects u working on :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 4 2010, 08:06 PM~17392435
> *...any  pics  of  new  projects  u  working  on :cheesy:
> *


Only yours and mack 10"s


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 09:27 PM~17392840
> *Only yours and mack 10"s
> *


the rapper? :0


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 08:45 PM~17393157
> *the rapper?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Miggy? :twak: Do what you do Sic...


----------



## mrchavez

damn everyone up in here tonight


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 4 2010, 09:52 PM~17393301
> *Miggy?  :twak:  Do what you do Sic...
> *


lol .. you going to the Temple show on June 13th?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 4 2010, 09:16 PM~17393672
> *lol .. you going to the Temple show on June 13th?
> *


I will b there...Don't know if "My Blessing" will b with me or not... :dunno:


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 4 2010, 10:07 PM~17394430
> *I will b there...Don't know if "My Blessing" will b with me or not... :dunno:
> *


YO I HEARD YOU GOT A FLEET NOW?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

1990 lincoln town car for 900.00 98xxx miles, car starts runs a few miles and dies needs fuel pump. strong motor black


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17403403
> *YO I HEARD YOU GOT A FLEET NOW?
> *


 :0 :0 ah shit is this true? i wanna get 1 too. gotta love them big bodies


----------



## sic713

new old picss i havent posted
some may be a repost!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

SIC713.
832 372 0874...

ILL MOLESTE YOUR CAR..


----------



## sic713




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 07:44 PM~17413821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIC713.
> 832 372 0874...
> 
> ILL MOLESTE YOUR CAR..
> *


THat Hood Centerpiece is Bad A$$...I like.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

:worship: Lookn nice


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17413794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie you picked perfect colors for this one.....came out bad ass!!! keep molestin'....NO ****.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mack10+May 6 2010, 07:53 PM~17413921-->
> 
> 
> 
> THat Hood Centerpiece is Bad A$$...I like.... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS WAT UR GETTIN...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 07:57 PM~17413972
> *damn homie you picked perfect colors for this one.....came out bad ass!!! keep molestin'....NO ****.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. THANKS.. NO **** INTENDED


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## cardenas3782

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17413845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cardenas3782

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17413845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that loocks fuking bad ass bro


----------



## mrchavez

WHAT UP YOU DUMBASS.. U A FOOL...


----------



## Hoss805

Looks Good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 6 2010, 09:45 PM~17415279-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT  UP  YOU  DUMBASS.. U  A  FOOL...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup sausage on a stick boy
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hoss805_@May 6 2010, 09:48 PM~17415317
> *Looks Good Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 09:44 PM~17413821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIC713.
> 832 372 0874...
> 
> ILL MOLESTE YOUR CAWK..
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> SIC713.
> 832 372 0874...
> 
> ILL MOLESTE YOUR CAR..
> 
> 
> tight shit as always :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 09:44 PM~17413821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIC713.
> 832 372 0874...
> 
> ILL MOLESTE YOUR CAR..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 07:44 PM~17413821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

nice work homie... keep slinging that tape and paint...!


----------



## miggy254

damn thats bad azz.. you got me wanting to take my lincoln to Htown now


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> SIC713.
> 832 372 0874...
> 
> ILL MOLESTE YOUR CAR..
> tight shit as always :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> u outdid urself on this regal homie.
Click to expand...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 7 2010, 07:25 PM~17423761
> *u outdid urself on this regal homie.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Bad Ass Work...as always


----------



## Edric08

Bag of chips wuz up the ride turned out good i will be holla at you soon but tell then get your up n stop chippen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :barf: :barf: :barf: paint job was sick you a cool dude to bad i didnt get to hang out catch you when you come back to do my shit


----------



## sic713




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 07:45 PM~17413845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 big upgrade on thar car, looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## TONY MONTANA

first this








now this








somebody trying to get locked up stick to molseting cars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

Getttin gangsta with da razor scooter and da bb gun ak


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2010, 06:04 PM~17429884
> *Getttin gangsta with da razor scooter and da bb gun ak
> *


yeah my youngest daughter just ask what is that "MIKE"( as they know you) holding :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2010, 06:06 PM~17429895
> *yeah my youngest daughter just ask what is that "MIKE"( as they know you) holding :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:roflmao:

something she should never touch..


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2010, 05:40 PM~17429753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ugh its an airsoft rifle not a bb gun get it right dark one


----------



## mrchavez

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2010, 09:38 AM~17429393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


backround looks burnt :420:


----------



## chewie

SIC713.
832 372 0874...

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## mrchavez

call me mariposa....


----------



## mrchavez

COME ON WITH IT.


----------



## RA-RA

uffin:


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17429798
> *first this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody trying to get locked up stick to molseting cars :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :tears: :buttkick: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## betoooo!

thursday gona come up quick sic :biggrin: ready or not,here they come...


----------



## Edric08

Wuz up Sic you get that ride going yet


----------



## sic713

yes sir.. doin paint now.. motors done.. waitin on one peice before i put hood on.. its gettin there


----------



## mrchavez

what up fool...... damn now i wont be able to kick it down there! ride gonna be up there thursday for the pic up... so ima see when we can make a trip down there to kick it....


----------



## sancuztoms

whats up sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 11 2010, 10:31 PM~17461913-->
> 
> 
> 
> what  up  fool...... damn  now  i  wont  be  able  to  kick  it  down there!  ride  gonna  be  up  there  thursday for  the  pic  up...  so  ima  see  when  we  can  make  a  trip  down  there  to  kick  it....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** don't know body wanna see yo ugly ass...hahah...
> <!--QuoteBegin-sancuztoms_@May 12 2010, 12:23 AM~17462596
> *whats up sic
> *


What up big homie


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2010, 04:47 AM~17463238
> ****** don't know body wanna see yo ugly ass...hahah...
> 
> 
> *



   i hate you....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 12 2010, 05:03 PM~17469285
> *      i  hate  you....
> *


:roflmao::


----------



## Edric08

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2010, 06:58 PM~17459216
> *yes sir.. doin paint now.. motors done.. waitin on one peice before i put hood on.. its gettin there
> *


Thats wuz up homie just finish mines glad its over you got to send me some pic of that motor :thumbsup:


----------



## Edric08

Wuz up Kenny OOOCCC


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17429798
> *first this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody trying to get locked up stick to molseting cars :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

no chicago sic idk when i'm gone bust out this paint job now


----------



## Mack10

C u 2morrow bruh...


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!

:wave: what up fool....dammit sic ........ umm i couldnt fawking unlowad that hoe of that 18wheeler...... FAWKING TOOK 4 EVAAAAAAA..... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THA SUN........LOOKS GOOD!!!! THEM FLAKES BE TWINKILING..LOL.... HAVE YOU STARTED TO MOLEST THEM OTHER ONES WE SENT YOU... THEN I THINK WE GONNA TAKE DOS MAS TO YO DARKNESS ASS.. LATER BBBBIIIIIIOOOOOOCCCCCHHHHHHHH..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 08:39 PM~17483728
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> 
> :wave: what  up  fool....dammit  sic ........ umm  i  couldnt  fawking  unlowad  that  hoe  of  that  18wheeler...... FAWKING  TOOK  4  EVAAAAAAA.....  CANT  WAIT  TO  SEE IT IN  THA  SUN........LOOKS  GOOD!!!!  THEM  FLAKES  BE  TWINKILING..LOL....  HAVE  YOU  STARTED  TO  MOLEST  THEM  OTHER  ONES WE  SENT  YOU...  THEN  I  THINK  WE  GONNA  TAKE  DOS  MAS  TO  YO DARKNESS  ASS..  LATER  BBBBIIIIIIOOOOOOCCCCCHHHHHHHH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


glad you like.. havent started, but tommorow ill be gettin the material i need.. and also im a do some touch ups on the blue cutty.. seen a few spots... im a take cae of him


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2010, 09:41 PM~17484539
> *glad you like.. havent started, but tommorow ill be gettin the material i need.. and also im a do some touch ups on the blue cutty.. seen a few spots... im a take cae of him
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 13 2010, 09:39 PM~17483728
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, betoooo!
> 
> :wave: what  up  fool....dammit  sic ........ umm  i  couldnt  fawking  unlowad  that  hoe  of  that  18wheeler...... FAWKING  TOOK  4  EVAAAAAAA.....  CANT  WAIT  TO  SEE IT IN  THA  SUN........LOOKS  GOOD!!!!  THEM  FLAKES  BE  TWINKILING..LOL....  HAVE  YOU  STARTED  TO  MOLEST  THEM  OTHER  ONES WE  SENT  YOU...  THEN  I  THINK  WE  GONNA  TAKE  DOS  MAS  TO  YO DARKNESS  ASS..  LATER  BBBBIIIIIIOOOOOOCCCCCHHHHHHHH..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was like this the hno:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## ockennyb

Did you get that power steering pump straightened out?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@May 15 2010, 11:18 AM~17498497
> *Did you get that power steering pump straightened out?
> *


yes sir.. works very good.. but i got a lil leak.. think its the gear box, but fk it.. im rollin


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17494234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

dammit i still aint seen it in tha sun..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2010, 03:44 PM~17499813
> *Looks good :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17494234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD MR CHAVEZ


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2010, 03:57 PM~17499883
> *LOOKING GOOD MR CHAVEZ
> *


Sic did a good a$$ job on dis r8 here...Much props


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 15 2010, 03:52 PM~17499861
> *dammit  i  still  aint seen  it  in  tha sun..
> *


we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit......probably one of the best use of pearl i've seen.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN


----------



## mrchavez

oooooooohhhhhhhh dammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnn sic ...that hoe looks sexy...... makes my eye smile...lol..... i kew you had something throwed for that bad boy.... :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 15 2010, 05:02 PM~17500189
> *Sic did a good a$$ job on dis r8 here...Much props
> *


thank you sir...cant wait to see yours .... you on a whole differnt level..


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


save the best for your shit huh looks chingon pinche puto :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: this shit looks amazing sic you are the future of this shit right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

Thanks everybody... and nope.. I didn't save the best for mine.. my car actually doesn't have fans or water drops...just candy and tape fades.... but I like colorfull shit..plus pearls look the best over a blk base..


More pics tonight when I go to da shop


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2010, 07:02 AM~17504448
> *Thanks everybody... and nope.. I didn't save the best for mine.. my car actually doesn't have fans or water drops...just candy and tape fades.... but I like colorfull shit..plus pearls look the best over a blk base..
> More pics tonight when I go to da shop
> *


THEM COLORS LOOKING GOOD TOGETHER THAT BLUE IS POPPIN


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2010, 08:02 AM~17504448
> *Thanks everybody... and nope.. I didn't save the best for mine</span>.. my car actually doesn't have fans or water drops...just candy and tape fades.... but I like colorfull shit..plus pearls look the best over a blk base..
> More pics tonight when I go to da shop
> *


no shit its a joke :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+May 16 2010, 07:15 AM~17504481-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEM COLORS LOOKING GOOD TOGETHER THAT BLUE IS POPPIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suppose to be a red blue flip flop.. but looks bluer than anything
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@May 16 2010, 08:22 AM~17504762
> *no shit its a joke  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


hardy har har.. fuck u been up to porn man


----------



## cardenas3782

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2010, 08:37 AM~17504853
> *suppose to be a red blue flip flop.. but looks bluer than anything
> hardy har har.. fuck u been up to porn man
> *


 :wow: looking good sic keep it up bro


----------



## miggy254

este wey es bein chingon


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2010, 01:58 PM~17506822
> *este wey es bein chingon
> *


Bruh I ask you this...Can you speak espanol..I notice that you always b gettn sh8 n spanish..Last time I checked u black..LOL...U 1 versatile m/f if you can..But then again u got mexicans around your black a$$ 24/7 so you should b able to spit a lil espanol..I can't speak a lick and I am married to 1...LOL..Fuk it ******, I am fucked up n sh8 is jus commn out.. Ur ride is lookn clean...Keep it bruh n soon you will be international...Bet...


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 16 2010, 04:14 PM~17507500
> *Bruh I ask you this...Can you speak espanol..I notice that you always b gettn sh8 n spanish..Last time I checked u black..LOL...U 1 versatile m/f if you can..But then again u got mexicans around your black a$$ 24/7 so you should b able to spit a lil espanol..I can't speak a lick and I am married to 1...LOL..Fuk it ******, I am fucked up n sh8 is jus commn out..  Ur ride is lookn clean...Keep it bruh n soon you will be international...Bet...
> *


hymmmmmmm intersting.... big migggggggg....... lol am i missing something


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2010, 09:37 AM~17504853
> *hardy har har.. fuck u been up to porn man
> *


Masterbating too black midget gay porn :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 05:44 PM~17508090
> *Masterbating too black midget gay porn :naughty:
> *


haha..


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 
that foker looks killer!! once again sic


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 05:32 PM~17508016
> *hymmmmmmm  intersting....  big  migggggggg....... lol  am i  missing  something
> *


Nah, I was jus askn Sic if he understood spanish...Thats all bruh.....U wasn't missing anything..


----------



## mrchavez

i gotcha...damn im slow..... i thought you were talking to miggy.. since you quoted him i was like wtf lol....


----------



## 713ridaz

> we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> truck looks good....


----------



## sic713

> Bruh I ask you this...Can you speak espanol..I notice that you always b gettn sh8 n spanish..Last time I checked u black..LOL...U 1 versatile m/f if you can..But then again u got mexicans around your black a$$ 24/7 so you should b able to spit a lil espanol..I can't speak a lick and I am married to 1...LOL..Fuk it ******, I am fucked up n sh8 is jus commn out.. Ur ride is lookn clean...Keep it bruh n soon you will be international...Bet...


lol.. shit im datin a hispanic chick.. but she dont speak the shit either..
all these mexicans around me



> Masterbating too black midget gay porn :naughty:


wow


> we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> truck looks good....
> 
> 
> 
> i see you rollin da drop
Click to expand...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Mack10+May 16 2010, 05:14 PM~17507500-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bruh I ask you this...Can you speak espanol..I notice that you always b gettn sh8 n spanish..Last time I checked u black..LOL...U 1 versatile m/f if you can..But then again u got mexicans around your black a$$ 24/7 so you should b able to spit a lil espanol..I can't speak a lick and I am married to 1...LOL..Fuk it ******, I am fucked up n sh8 is jus commn out..  Ur ride is lookn clean...Keep it bruh n soon you will be international...Bet...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:32 PM~17508016
> *hymmmmmmm  intersting....  big  migggggggg....... lol  am i  missing  something
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:52 PM~17508816
> *Nah, I was jus askn Sic if he understood spanish...Thats all bruh.....U wasn't missing anything..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o0o0o0o0ohhh ok :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 08:20 PM~17509049
> *i  gotcha...damn  im  slow..... i  thought  you  were  talking to  miggy.. since  you  quoted  him  i  was  like  wtf  lol....
> *


lol me too.. i was like dude iam mexican


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GVE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see u Sic, looks good


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A paint job a month for you on that car looks great, can't wait to see what next months creation looks like


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17494242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Newer 5.3? Should've kept the fuel injection Sic. Bitch is bad either way


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@May 17 2010, 05:27 PM~17519310
> *Newer 5.3? Should've kept the fuel injection Sic. Bitch is bad either way
> *


yea.. but fuck all the computer shit.. they run better carbed.. and less hassle.. simple to hook up.. and i dont have to pump gas to start it.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Pancho77


:0 :0


----------



## betoooo!

wat it dew


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, sic713, *Pancho77*

sic..this is pancho with babyblue cut^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17500441
> *we got rain here. cloudy days.. this will lighten it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@May 17 2010, 04:10 PM~17517970
> *A paint job a month for you on that car looks great, can't wait to see what next months creation looks like*


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Pancho77

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 09:51 PM~17521982
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, sic713, Pancho77
> 
> sic..this  is  pancho  with babyblue  cut^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: what it is homie ...Badass work!!...Im ready for the finished product! :drama:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 08:51 PM~17521982
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, sic713, Pancho77
> 
> sic..this  is  pancho  with babyblue  cut^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 17 2010, 09:51 PM~17521982-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, sic713, *Pancho77*
> 
> sic..this  is  pancho  with babyblue  cut^^^^ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pancho77_@May 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17522053
> *:wave:  :wave:  what it is homie ...Badass work!!...Im ready for the finished product! :drama:
> *


my bad for backin up into it last December at the toys4tots show


----------



## miggy254




----------



## miggy254




----------



## danny chawps

[/quote]





































damn foo that muthat fucka is SICK :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

What a bucket. :uh: 
































































:barf:


----------



## sic713

still under construction.. bare with me.. details details


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 01:49 PM~17529613
> *still under construction.. bare with me.. details details
> *


Still under construction...LOL..Bruh put it back together n take it 2 show...It's ready...Some Bad A$$ work... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 09:56 AM~17525890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 10:56 AM~17525890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that fuel injected :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@May 18 2010, 06:08 PM~17532428
> *Is that fuel injected :wow:
> *


was


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 05:23 PM~17531240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you got jokes  :biggrin: that was us in Dallas for the Torres Empire show but thoses pics are nothing compared to da 1s taking when we stayed in Houston for Los Magnificos.. just ask 713lowriderboy he was in da room with us  :0 but he knocked out on da recliner after only 3 coronas :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 05:23 PM~17531240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWW SHIT, LOOKY LOOKY


----------



## DREDOGG

>





































damn foo that muthat fucka is SICK :cheesy:
[/quote]
This car lookin good, bad ass work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Pancho77

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2010, 10:27 PM~17522479
> *my bad for backin up into it last December at the toys4tots show
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Pancho77_@May 20 2010, 03:41 PM~17553418
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 i said i was sorry. how bout i buy you a lap dance when we all go to 2Minnies :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

where u at scatterd brains


----------



## mrchavez

Who posted in: SIC713
Poster Posts 
sic713 1348 
mrchavez 173 
elspock84 133 
kiki 115 
ridenlow84 108 
hot$tuff5964 102 
ROBERTO G 73 
cali rydah 72 
bigshod 64 
lone star 59 
southside customs 54 
miggy254 52 
switches4life 49 
Homer Pimpson 49 
montemanls 48 
cutebratt04 45 
majikmike0118 40 
DA_SQUID 38 
6ix5iveIMP 35 
regal ryda 34 
BIGSPOOK 33 
degre576 33 
zfelix 31 
TONY MONTANA 30 
OH MY GOD 86 30 
chumain805 29 
bloodline 27 
Mack10 27 
BigLinc 24 
6Deuced 24 
duceoutdaroof 23 
slo 21 
Mr.Teardrop 21


----------



## miggy254

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2010, 06:37 PM~17554683
> *Who posted in: SIC713
> Poster Posts
> sic713 1348
> mrchavez 173
> elspock84 133
> kiki 115
> ridenlow84 108
> hot$tuff5964 102
> ROBERTO G 73
> cali rydah 72
> bigshod 64
> lone star 59
> southside customs 54
> miggy254 52
> switches4life 49
> Homer Pimpson 49
> montemanls 48
> cutebratt04 45
> majikmike0118 40
> DA_SQUID 38
> 6ix5iveIMP 35
> regal ryda 34
> BIGSPOOK 33
> degre576 33
> zfelix 31
> TONY MONTANA 30
> OH MY GOD 86 30
> chumain805 29
> bloodline 27
> Mack10 27
> BigLinc 24
> 6Deuced 24
> duceoutdaroof 23
> slo 21
> Mr.Teardrop 21
> 
> *


im not on the list! :angry:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2010, 04:00 PM~17554358
> *where  u  at  scatterd  brains
> *


workin slowly.. my shoulder been hurting since monday night.. havent been able to do much work.. but im almost back to normal


----------



## 79 cutty

Paint came out sick. Future plans for the engine? (Chrome, powder coating, etc?)


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2010, 07:05 AM~17560240
> *workin slowly.. my shoulder been hurting since monday night.. havent been able to do much work.. but im almost back to normal
> *


hmm i hope she sounded sexy on da phone atleast


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 21 2010, 06:46 AM~17560455-->
> 
> 
> 
> Paint came out sick. Future plans for the engine? (Chrome, powder coating, etc?)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a cam..that's about it.. prob some coil covers painted to match car...
> <!--QuoteBegin-miggy254_@May 21 2010, 08:48 AM~17561407
> *hmm i hope she sounded sexy on da phone atleast
> *


Ask chavez


----------



## excalibur

those new pearl patterns on your car, is that just regular pearl colors sprayed over the black? just curious.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 21 2010, 12:22 PM~17563115
> *those new pearl patterns on your car, is that just regular pearl colors sprayed over the black?  just curious.
> *


basically


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17562444
> *
> Ask chavez
> *


i dont understand but i hate you ....beeshhh.... idiot...


----------



## zfelix

what up bro looks like they keepin you buisy in tx


----------



## betoooo!

TTT FOR ONE SIC HOMIE THAT GETS DOWN


----------



## datdude-oc

2 Members: datdude-oc, Edric08


----------



## Fonzoh

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> What a bucket. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the mean muggin 3s :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

damn sick your cars paint is nice bro your real good wit that paint gun :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Thanks


----------



## DANEAL




----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

wut up ...


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@May 22 2010, 04:40 PM~17571996
> *damn sick your cars paint is nice bro your real good wit that paint gun  :biggrin:
> *


thats not all he's good at :biggrin: 






just ask mrchavez


----------



## sic713

hno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 20 2010, 05:37 PM~17554683
> *Who posted in: SIC713
> Poster Posts
> sic713 1348
> mrchavez 173
> elspock84 133
> kiki 115
> ridenlow84 108
> hot$tuff5964 102
> ROBERTO G 73
> cali rydah 72
> bigshod 64
> lone star 59
> southside customs 54
> miggy254 52
> switches4life 49
> Homer Pimpson 49
> montemanls 48
> cutebratt04 45
> majikmike0118 40
> DA_SQUID 38
> 6ix5iveIMP 35
> regal ryda 34
> BIGSPOOK 33
> degre576 33
> zfelix 31
> TONY MONTANA 30
> OH MY GOD 86 30
> chumain805 29
> bloodline 27
> Mack10 27
> BigLinc 24
> 6Deuced 24
> duceoutdaroof 23
> slo 21
> Mr.Teardrop 21
> 
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 01:11 PM~17578039
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all u need is what we talked bout


----------



## mrchavez

oh shit tha elcamino looking scary... starring at me... looks mean... :wow:  ...sup sic....


----------



## miggy254

Sic you coming down to Temple for the June 13th wego show? if so let me know


----------



## mac2lac




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 01:11 PM~17578039
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y u mean muggn? uffin: Lookn good bruh :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 02:11 PM~17578039
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17582744
> *Sic you coming down to Temple for the June 13th wego show? if so let me know
> *


YEA ME TOOOO....


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17578039
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Put that 200 shot on there and you good to go :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

>





































damn foo that muthat fucka is SICK :cheesy:
[/quote]


nice patterns :0


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ




----------



## Los 210

:drama:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## miggy254

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, SPIRIT 62, *Pancho77*
:sprint:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, sic713

sup ese..... :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 01:11 PM~17578039
> *hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh snap ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Alright fam..I'm gettin that itch again to rape another car..feel like flyin ..knowsayin...get at me..


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17624710
> *Alright fam..I'm gettin that itch again to rape another car..feel like flyin ..knowsayin...get at me..
> *


*
THA SS :0*


----------



## regal ryda

Sup nicca.....u know I got work fo ya


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+May 27 2010, 05:18 PM~17625882-->
> 
> 
> 
> THA SS :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's next in line
> <!--QuoteBegin-regal ryda_@May 27 2010, 07:38 PM~17627306
> *Sup nicca.....u know I got work fo ya
> *


As soon as you get it painted..but I feel like workin in another state


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2010, 08:53 PM~17627484
> *That's next in line
> 
> As soon as you get it painted..but I feel like workin in another state
> *



just not Arizona .. we want you to come back but they trippin over there right now


----------



## mrchavez

I ALSO GOT MO WORK FOR YOU.. :0


----------



## sancuztoms

ur car looking nice


----------



## mac2lac

What's up on Mac10's ride? Also need to get that Tbird to you......hit me up we may take it to the show Sunday and can drop it off afterwards.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17629379
> *What's up on Mac10's ride? Also need to get that Tbird to you......hit me up we may take it to the show Sunday and can drop it off afterwards.....
> *


drop off is fine.. but it wont be touched for a while.. got a few ahead of him


----------



## drnitrus

whats the waiting list lookin like?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 28 2010, 10:07 AM~17632495
> *whats the waiting list lookin like?
> *


4 cars.but money talks..lol.. might help skip along..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2010, 12:27 PM~17633655
> *4 cars.but money talks..lol.. might help skip along..
> *



tellim how it works


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17633655
> *4 cars.but money talks..lol.. might help skip along..
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17633655
> *4 cars.but money talks..lol.. might help skip along..
> *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 28 2010, 07:00 AM~17630888-->
> 
> 
> 
> drop off is fine.. but it wont be touched for a while.. got a few ahead of him
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 28 2010, 01:27 PM~17633655
> *4 cars.but money talks..lol.. might help skip along..
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 28 2010, 05:16 PM~17635909
> *how did the ones get ahead of mac10?
> 
> oh i see now....well how much to have it done in 2 weeks? and how much to finish mac10's in same time frame lifted and all....complete jobs.....let me know may just bring cash in hand....
> *


Simple and fast cash always come 1st.plus I was out of town for a month..but it won't be done in 2 weeks..unless theirs some outrageous doe involve...another 500 could change that...he did get hooked up fat for all the work I'm doin...

but lifting it has nothin to do with me.gotta talk to hydro man...


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2010, 07:04 PM~17636475
> *Simple and fast cash always come 1st.plus I was out of town for a month..but it won't be done in 2 weeks..unless theirs some outrageous doe involve...another 500 could change that...he did get hooked up fat for all the work I'm doin...
> 
> but lifting it has nothin to do with me.gotta talk to hydro man...
> *


No comment on any of this...Lets be a little more professional about all this...Sic, give me a call so we can get all this minor stuff handled...


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2010, 08:04 PM~17636475
> *Simple and fast cash always come 1st.plus I was out of town for a month..but it won't be done in 2 weeks..unless theirs some outrageous doe involve...another 500 could change that...he did get hooked up fat for all the work I'm doin...
> 
> but lifting it has nothin to do with me.gotta talk to hydro man...
> *


  I know you will put it down either way....just had to give you a hard time pinche buey... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

SUP SCATTERED BRAINS..... WE WILL SEE YOU SUNDAY AT THE LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 29 2010, 06:38 AM~17639640
> *SUP  SCATTERED BRAINS.....  WE  WILL  SEE  YOU  SUNDAY  AT  THE  LATIN  KUSTOMS CAR  SHOW..... :biggrin:
> *


 you missed a good ass fight last night


----------



## miggy254

Sic you got down on Pancho's cutdawg
























































= another happy customer








oh yea and u know this guy already








:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

See yalll made it safe and in one peice.. thanks for the oppunrtunity... greatly appriciated.. lataz jotos


----------



## miggy254

ill be hittin u up pretty soon too bout what i asked u da other day :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254




----------



## sic713

Clearin da 60 right now


----------



## sic713




----------



## SPIRIT 62

NICE HOMIE!!


----------



## lowlyfencentex

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: oh yea i see it shining...u got the crown :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit came out fu*kin nice sic!To tha top for mack10's 60! :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 1 2010, 08:35 PM~17669088-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MF SOB THAT BITCH IS NASTY!!!!!!!!!!! FKN GOOD JOB SICK!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Jun 1 2010, 10:29 PM~17670332
> *That shit came out fu*kin nice sic!To tha top for mack10's 60! :thumbsup:
> *


X1960  

WE NEED TO TAKE MAC10'S 60 AND YOUR MONTE TO A SHOW SOON TO SHOW OFF SICK'S WORK...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This got me all kinds of fucked up... :biggrin: Hell yeah I'm smilin, cheezn, grinning... :biggrin: Bruh you completely did a makeover on "My Blessing"...I went thru a lot of sh8 n the past 2yrs (thanks 2 1 shop n dallas) but if I knew the outcome would of been this..... DAMN IT!! Thanks Sic to everything that you have done.. This is how you change a ni**as life...Right here.. I am truly blessed... 

Thats what I call SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY...


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 2 2010, 12:38 AM~17671670
> *This got me all kinds of fucked up...  :biggrin: Hell yeah I'm smilin, cheezn, grinning... :biggrin:  Bruh you completely did a makeover on "My Blessing"...I went thru a lot of sh8 n the past 2yrs (thanks 2 1 shop n dallas) but if I knew the outcome would of been this..... DAMN IT!! Thanks Sic to everything that you have done.. This is how you change a ni**as life...Right here.. I am truly blessed...
> 
> Thats what I call SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY...
> *


This makes me glad I suggested that you go see the homie Sic.....


----------



## mike661




----------



## sic713

thanks my ******..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 08:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 10:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












that bitch is baaad ass sic !!!!!!!!!!!!! puttin it down homie :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713




----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 07:44 AM~17672949
> *thanks my ******..
> *


  been down since crooked line mafia days homie...you already know.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 07:34 PM~17678762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 2 2010, 06:11 PM~17678150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that bitch is baaad ass sic !!!!!!!!!!!!! puttin it down homie :biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


FAILED :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## DREDOGG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to see this baby ride the streets of killeen


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

*TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, Mack10, hot$tuff5964, tkustomstx :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn, sik, i been following your painting since bikes. looks like you got the cars on lock now. good job bro.


----------



## miggy254

TTT


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 06:34 PM~17678762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: what colors is this? bad ass
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Oriental blue. Was painted in dallas..I just did patterns


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 08:14 AM~17708021
> *Oriental blue. Was painted in dallas..I just did patterns
> *


----------



## hoodcamino




----------



## sic713




----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 04:56 PM~17710198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !  Got any more pics?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 05:56 PM~17710198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 04:56 PM~17710198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 03:56 PM~17710198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:35 PM~17669088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 04:56 PM~17710198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 12:49 PM~17728559
> *
> all done.. started weds.. done tuesday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 01:49 PM~17728559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 01:49 PM~17728559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sic :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17728559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love this look bro simple but still SIC! :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 02:49 PM~17728559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did mike finally get the bumper insert he never got after the last paint job.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

the homie Sic getting down


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 07:56 PM~17743017
> *the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: , glad to have his ass here in htown, fool getting used to fly to other states :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 08:56 PM~17743017
> *the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

Thanks my ******...but this is just a start of vic ls..


----------



## rug442

LOOK GOOD SKID.


----------



## sancuztoms

:wave:


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 12:49 PM~17728559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the same truck u paint a few yrs ago with a different paint job


----------



## i rep

> :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> 
> im liken this shit now thats gangsta
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 10 2010, 08:40 AM~17747995
> *is this the same truck u paint a few yrs ago with a different paint job
> *


Yep.that was one of the 1st.. and was due for a new paint job...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 10 2010, 08:41 AM~17747999
> *im liken this shit now thats gangsta
> *


NICE HOMEBOY... CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS IN THE 254


----------



## touchdowntodd

i need that blue top on my shit... not the same, but same basic colors..


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 10 2010, 02:23 PM~17749344
> *i need that blue top on my shit... not the same, but same basic colors..
> *


cant go wrong with sics work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: this dood gets down for real!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2010, 10:45 PM~17743742
> *Thanks my ******...but this is just a start of vic ls..
> *


can't wait to see what you got next for that ls :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 07:56 PM~17743017
> *the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 07:56 PM~17743017
> *the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 frame lookin good


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 10 2010, 02:08 PM~17750703
> *cant go wrong with sics work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: this dood gets down for real!!!
> *


thanks big homie.. u gettin down too.. just keep at it


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 08:56 PM~17743017
> *the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeee

is that yours? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2010, 09:18 PM~17753377
> *niceeeee
> 
> is that yours?  :0
> *


nah Miggy, I wish  it's my homie Boiler's frame


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 10 2010, 07:19 PM~17753391
> *nah Miggy, I wish   it's my homie Boiler's frame
> *


good things come for those who wait homie, im sure once you finish ur school career, you will have a nice ride with all the goodies,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 10 2010, 09:23 PM~17753434
> *good things come for those who wait homie, im sure once you finish ur school career, you will have a nice ride with all the goodies,
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 10 2010, 07:24 PM~17753449
> *
> *


yeah, but thats if u ll ever finish it :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 10 2010, 09:34 PM~17753558
> *yeah, but thats if u ll ever finish it :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2010, 11:51 AM~17748587
> *Yep.that was one of the 1st.. and was due for a new paint job...
> *


Mine too.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2010, 09:47 PM~17753085
> *thanks big homie.. u gettin down too.. just keep at it
> *



thanks man but im kinda retired right now i destroyed my back at work so i havent been able to do anything in over 8 months im hopin to be able to get back at it eventually !!!!!!!!!! my advice i give to everybody now is just think about it before you do it there is no reversing damage to your spine!!!!! just keep doin what your doin sic you are the future of this paint thing!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 07:59 PM~17743064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what up sick :cheesy: looking gooooooood mufuka , im still taking notes  ......so tempting i just wana do a quick slaaaaaap on that big head of your :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 14 2010, 09:01 PM~17788183
> *what up sick  :cheesy:  looking gooooooood mufuka , im still taking notes   ......so tempting i just wana do a quick slaaaaaap on that  big head of your  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Wat up...
U retarded.. really wanna make my line crooked....


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 14 2010, 05:57 PM~17785415
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The Truth

any pics of johns box?????


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 15 2010, 02:18 PM~17794937
> *any pics of johns box?????
> *


yep.. uploading em now


----------



## sic713




----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 02:39 PM~17795108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 


dammit


----------



## sic713

found my camera after a month
da box

































macks 60.. on the hydraulic side now.. 
know what that means


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:25 PM~17795496
> *found my camera after a month
> da box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macks 60.. on the hydraulic side now..
> know what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 09:56 PM~17743017
> *the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats for the streets :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 15 2010, 06:49 PM~17797379
> *:wow:  thats for the streets  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


better believe it, no more trailer queen , thats for dammn sureeee!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:25 PM~17795496
> *found my camera after a month
> da box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macks 60.. on the hydraulic side now..
> know what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we demand pics with clear :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

I just started today..give me a week or so..it will be cleared


----------



## miggy254

Sic .. we was lookin for you in Temple yesterday


----------



## sic713

Had a wedding sat.no way in hell I was gettin up early Sunday for a show


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:25 PM~17795496
> *found my camera after a month
> da box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macks 60.. on the hydraulic side now..
> know what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 11:44 PM~17799366
> *Had a wedding sat.no way in hell I was gettin up early Sunday for a show
> *


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 04:25 PM~17795496
> *found my camera after a month
> da box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macks 60.. on the hydraulic side now..
> know what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good.....


----------



## MARINATE

THAT CAPRICE IS SICK HOMIE!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 16 2010, 08:31 AM~17802916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 any electric shortage when u went inside church? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 16 2010, 06:19 PM~17808342
> *:0  :0 any electric shortage when u went inside church? :biggrin:
> *


lmao...man o man


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2010, 09:27 PM~17809013
> *lmao...man o man
> *


Jesus toes... 











That is all.


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:

for those who dont know.. when my biddy ness got married. statue of jesus had toes long like fingers. lol


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2010, 08:06 AM~17813713
> *:roflmao:
> 
> for those who dont know.. when my biddy ness got married. statue of jesus had toes long like fingers. lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jun 9 2010, 07:56 PM~17743017-->
> 
> 
> 
> the homie Sic getting down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713Lowriderboy_@Jun 9 2010, 07:59 PM~17743064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2010, 07:09 PM~17828026
> *:boink:
> *


Wutz up sic, hows tha ss coming along hno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Jun 19 2010, 11:31 AM~17832371
> *Wutz up sic, hows tha ss coming along hno:
> *


Next in line homie.. look for progress pics later this week


----------



## tiptoewelch

whats up sic!!! just stopping by... outta control saginaw, michigan


----------



## Cut N 3's

:wave: what up homie


----------



## ROBERTO G

Post pics of mistas car. That bitch is playa


----------



## sic713

Posted them last yr


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2010, 04:33 PM~17839535
> *Posted them last yr
> *


Nope just sneak pics. Have never seen a pic of the whole car


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2010, 03:59 PM~17833786
> *Next in line homie.. look for progress pics later this week
> *


Already homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 20 2010, 05:34 PM~17839738
> *Nope just sneak pics. Have never seen a pic of the whole car
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 21 2010, 08:07 PM~17848783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch is clean..im diggin the grille


----------



## sic713

pics of elco please


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## Homer Pimpson

I'll post some but it will taake aa while, I am on my wireless and it takes forever to upload pics to my photobucket.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are a couple i already had uploaded.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 22 2010, 07:56 AM~17853898
> *Here are a couple i already had uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


los looks like a mini devious... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## sic713

sic


----------



## mrchavez

whut up scattered brains................ :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

them xtensions r bad azz


----------



## Mack10

Sic what ride you got lined up next?

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## alex_low

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 22 2010, 09:17 AM~17854469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 I really love your elco all the special touch you put on it give a unique style good job


----------



## sic713

thank you...





whats up mack and lando..


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 24 2010, 12:29 AM~17872304
> *Sic what ride you got lined up next?
> 
> TTT
> *


 :dunno: what bout the silver lincoln?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jun 24 2010, 08:10 PM~17880198
> *:dunno:  what bout the silver lincoln?
> *


yep.. gettin a candy touch...
its coming


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 22 2010, 11:37 PM~17862028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them xtensions r bad azz
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:420:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 25 2010, 04:44 PM~17887811
> *:420:
> *


 :run:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 22 2010, 08:01 AM~17853926
> *los looks like a mini devious... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 21 2010, 06:07 PM~17848783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cutty looks real good, got to see it when sun hittin, got to love them european clips


----------



## sancuztoms

whats up sic :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Jun 26 2010, 11:01 PM~17896579
> *whats up sic  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 11:31 AM~17201931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SIC 713 DONE DID WHAT HE WAS SUPPOSE TO DO PUT THAT BEST PAINT OUT IN MICHIGAN CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE SANTIAGO WHO WON BEST PAINT TODAY AT HIS FIRST SHOW TODAY IN MICHIGAN


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 27 2010, 07:45 PM~17901052
> *SIC 713 DONE DID WHAT HE WAS SUPPOSE TO DO PUT THAT BEST PAINT OUT IN MICHIGAN CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE SANTIAGO WHO WON BEST PAINT TODAY AT HIS FIRST SHOW TODAY IN MICHIGAN
> *


pics!


----------



## Pitbullx

come paint my Impalas


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 28 2010, 06:44 PM~17910816
> *come paint my Impalas
> *


buy my plane ticket.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jun 29 2010, 10:52 AM~17916723
> *:wave:
> *


post pics of your ride.. i seen one pic


----------



## sic713

*arkansas trip work in tulsa ok..*


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 12:21 PM~17917402
> *post pics of your ride.. i seen one pic
> *


My bro has them on his camera need to get it from him .


----------



## mrchavez

pics pics pics...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jun 29 2010, 12:52 PM~17917705
> *My bro has them on his camera need to get it from him .
> *


Cool..post em up


----------



## betoooo!

wat up sic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 29 2010, 06:23 PM~17920560
> *wat up sic
> *


Wat up homie. Gettin ready for a shop remoldling..lol.. tell ol boi the ss is about to get rape here next week..gotta get re organized and shit at da shop..


----------



## degre576

whats up sic. looking good over there. no ****


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17920839
> *whats up sic. looking good over there.  no ****
> *


Lol.wat up big homie


----------



## sic713

worked on the box a lil today... tommorow is bondo day.. sand sand sand...


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17920828
> *Wat up homie. Gettin ready for a shop remoldling..lol.. tell ol boi the ss is about to get rape here next week..gotta get re organized and shit at da shop..
> *


awreadii :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 08:27 PM~17921184
> *worked on the box a lil today... tommorow is bondo day.. sand sand sand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
fukn clean, gold leafn just so B E A U TIFULL :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jun 29 2010, 03:44 PM~17919337
> *pics  pics  pics...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Reading conversations is cool but lookn at pics... :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sancuztoms

whats up sic pics r up kinda took long the trophie is for you thanks bro


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17911806
> *buy my plane ticket.
> *


jump on I35 and drive north for bout 4hrs  :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 08:27 PM~17921184
> *worked on the box a lil today... tommorow is bondo day.. sand sand sand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## miggy254

man SIC i see you big baller.. hope to do some more business with you here real soon


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2010, 05:32 PM~17929800
> *man SIC i see you big baller.. hope to do some more business with you here real soon
> *


ballin my ass


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Mack10


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 06:40 PM~17930374
> *ballin my ass
> *


Whats good bruh? Everyone down there good? I know the weather has been fuked up.. How bad did the hurricane hit you guys?


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 1 2010, 10:10 AM~17935490
> *Whats good bruh?  Everyone down there good? I know the weather has been fuked up.. How bad did the hurricane hit you guys?
> *


we so far so good. stayin home today.. not about to risk flood waters..

on a good note.. your rear deck is primered.. im a paint it this weekend.,if the weather permits


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 11:40 AM~17936099
> *we so far so good. stayin home today.. not about to risk flood waters..
> 
> on a good note.. your rear deck is primered.. im a paint it this weekend.,if the weather permits
> *


Can't wait to see pics...I know its gonna be bad a$$... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 1 2010, 03:05 PM~17938067
> *Can't wait to see pics...I know its gonna be bad a$$... :biggrin:
> *


flaked


----------



## sic713

we gettin drowned by rain right now.. aint no joke.. but i managed to stripe one side of the box..


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2010, 12:18 PM~17945891
> *we gettin drowned by rain right now.. aint no joke.. but i managed to stripe one side of the box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"THE JUICE BOX"


----------



## miggy254

stay safe out there in the storm homies.. on the news its lookin pretty bad.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17945875
> *flaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks bruh 4 keepn me updated...I'm sure that once you finish my car and it is put back together it will b a masterpiece... Every1 will know that SIC painted "My Blessing"n it will go down in history..Best believe that... :wow:


----------



## Mack10

*SIC* :barf:


----------



## danny chawps

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....ama send u a mask .......  i bet that clear got u all high 


:420: :420: :420:......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 3 2010, 08:12 AM~17951858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ....ama  send u a mask .......   i bet that clear got u all high
> :420:  :420:  :420:......
> *


i got one. but actually this clear dont have no smell.. sometimes you cant even tell... weird.... but send me one.. i can always use an extra


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2010, 08:26 AM~17951909
> *i got one. but actually this clear dont have no smell.. sometimes you cant even tell... weird.... but send me one.. i can always use an extra
> *



:0 a patternd out chawps mask :biggrin:  .....fuck that its not the smell , its the clear getting all up in my lungs that worries me


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2010, 10:26 AM~17951909
> *i got one. but actually this clear dont have no smell.. sometimes you cant even tell... weird.... but send me one.. i can always use an extra
> *


You don't wear a mask to avoid the nasty smell of clear, you wear it to protect your health.



:uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jul 3 2010, 08:31 AM~17951922-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  a patternd out chawps  mask  :biggrin:   .....fuck that its not the smell , its the clear getting all up in my lungs that worries me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes!
> hold your breath.lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2010, 08:43 AM~17951988
> *You don't wear a mask to avoid the nasty smell of clear, you wear it to protect your health.
> :uh:
> *


of course.. i do wear my mask.. im not the type to paint in a closed room spraying clear high pressure


----------



## danny chawps

> yes!
> hold your breath.lol
> 
> 
> pass out and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:
> 
> 
> of course.. i do wear my mask.. im not the type to paint in a closed room spraying clear high pressure
> 
> :wow: :around:     :420: :420: :run: :biggrin: uffin: u a fool ...crazy muuufuka :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17950750
> *SIC :barf:
> *


just amazing work :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17952086
> *just amazing work :wow:
> *


x2!


----------



## One and Only 254

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2010, 09:43 AM~17951988
> *You don't wear a mask to avoid the nasty smell of clear, you wear it to protect your health.
> :uh:
> *


SIC don't pay them any mind I don't wear a mask when I spray and I'm perfectly fine







:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> yes!
> hold your breath.lol
> pass out and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:
> of course.. i do wear my mask.. im not the type to paint in a closed room spraying clear high pressure
> 
> :wow: :around:     :420: :420: :run: :biggrin: uffin: u a fool ...crazy muuufuka :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIC don't pay them any mind I don't wear a mask when I spray and I'm perfectly fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> that made my day.. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

in the works.. today in this lovely raining weather


----------



## sic713

let nature take its course


----------



## caddydaddy505

Sic this nacho get at me need sum work done


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2010, 02:14 PM~17953723
> *in the works.. today in this lovely raining weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work


----------



## Skim

darkness u doin the damn thang brotha, ur work is more impressive each time I look


----------



## sic713

thank you homies


----------



## miggy254




----------



## TheThrowedMex

say you be workin on slabs too mayne?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Jul 4 2010, 11:30 AM~17958796
> *say you be workin on slabs too mayne?
> *


Ill work on anything as long as their moneys green


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17959731
> *Ill work on anything as long as their moneys green
> *



I cant pay in quarters :happysad: :angry:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 5 2010, 01:44 AM~17962354
> *I cant pay in quarters :happysad:  :angry:
> *


thats my payment plan


----------



## sic713

Quickie.. homie from clute. Tx.. this their kin folk ride.. goin back to new mexico this weekend..


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

damn................................................................. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ccoy1

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2010, 02:21 PM~17959731
> *Ill work on anything as long as their moneys green
> *


I feel ya brah,I was jus curious on dat since all I seen was lo lo'z n ur user name had 713.


----------



## ccoy1

Diffrent profile


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 5 2010, 09:19 PM~17967613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickie.. homie from clute. Tx.. this their kin folk ride.. goin back to new mexico this weekend..
> *


Whats up blacky, you going bowling sat?


----------



## ILUVMY82

shit is Great Man


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 08:42 AM~17971641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254

SIC check ur private messages :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17979584
> *SIC check ur private messages  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 12:21 PM~17917402
> *post pics of your ride.. i seen one pic
> *


Even with the scratches ?  1st time out in tulsa & i guess people dont like your patterns cause they scratched them with a piece of stick (my guess) cause they aint deep


----------



## Mack10

*Sic, whats good bruh? By chance does Robert have a screen name??? *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 07:42 AM~17971641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ccoy1+Jul 6 2010, 07:22 PM~17977384-->
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya brah,I was jus curious on dat since all I seen was lo lo'z n ur user name had 713.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. i work on lows mostly.. but i also do trucks and hot tods
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homer [email protected] 6 2010, 09:00 PM~17978583
> *Whats up blacky, you going bowling sat?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17979584
> *SIC check ur private messages  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> its empty
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OH MY GOD 86_@Jul 7 2010, 06:38 AM~17981264
> *Even with the scratches ?   1st time out in tulsa & i guess people dont like your patterns cause they scratched them with a piece of stick (my guess) cause they aint deep
> *


sure.. but thats fucked up.. hatin asses


----------



## Mack10

*Can you PM the details...Thanks*


----------



## mrchavez

:0  :wow:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 7 2010, 05:22 PM~17984952
> *:0    :wow:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## sic713

very crazy


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

uffin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 7 2010, 05:34 PM~17986152
> *uffin:
> *


more coming up..


----------



## sic713

got the colors on hood and trunk done.. forgot to take a pic before i covered it up..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

over here impatient like a mother fucker

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

its coming along good.. weather here is fuckin me up tho.. raining on and off all day... sum bullshit


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 06:42 PM~17986737
> *got the colors on hood and trunk done.. forgot to take a pic before i covered it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the car that got dropped off when i was at the shop?? u putting in work on it!!! :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

It's cool, I just waited way TOOOOOO long to take it down there so that's why I'm like :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 7 2010, 06:56 PM~17986879-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats the car that got dropped off when i was at the shop?? u putting in work on it!!!  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep..its gettin there
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 7 2010, 07:01 PM~17986928
> *It's cool, I just waited way TOOOOOO long to take it down there so that's why I'm like  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Well its down here now.. so before you know it.it will be back in da d


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17986737
> *got the colors on hood and trunk done.. forgot to take a pic before i covered it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## sic713

shops clean.. man there was a bunch of bullshit in here.. tommorow im a pressure wash everything.. , then back to work sat.. sorry fellas. had to take 2 days off to do this


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Damn big time difference in there


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17986737
> *got the colors on hood and trunk done.. forgot to take a pic before i covered it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

thats raghouse is coming out clean


----------



## lo68impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 8 2010, 07:26 PM~17997173
> *Damn big time difference in there
> *


yep


----------



## mrchavez

you can get around now


----------



## sic713

RIGHT


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17986737
> *got the colors on hood and trunk done.. forgot to take a pic before i covered it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i shoulda talked my mom into lettin me go learn 

i woulndt know where to start :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX

Very nice work sic


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Fast little round trip, ride's looking good! :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 10 2010, 04:37 PM~18012395
> *Fast little round trip, ride's looking good!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


glad you like it homie.. been striping on it all day,.big boat


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Oh, you said big BOAT, that you were going to bring up what we talked about LOL


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

post art krimes smoke session


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 7 2010, 10:25 AM~17982223
> *Can you PM the details...Thanks
> *



Big Balla!!!


TTT for tha homie SIC


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 06:42 PM~17986737
> *got the colors on hood and trunk done.. forgot to take a pic before i covered it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## montemanls

what up sic  i like the fans come out of the center to form a circle


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 11:13 AM~18016885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Well I'm guessing that right after you did that hellacious burn out you replaced your back tires*.. :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2010, 11:35 PM~18014849
> *Big Balla!!!
> TTT for tha homie SIC
> *


*I have many rides rolln thru my head that Sic will be doing the work too but for now I need to focus on "My Blessing" n making it thru skool..* :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 11 2010, 01:37 PM~18017304
> *I have many rides rolln thru my head that Sic will be doing the work too but for now I need to focus on "My Blessing" n making it thru skool.. :biggrin:
> *



you'll get it homie.....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 11:13 AM~18016885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 11:13 AM~18016885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Sweet!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 06:36 PM~18028062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking damn good!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 02:13 PM~18016885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

dammit sic you be doing tha damn thing.... keep up the good work...  ...


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## cardenas3782

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:56 PM~18046940
> *:thumbsup:
> *




thats some badd ass work sic :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18045740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:
Fuckin badass work homie!


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 06:38 PM~18028078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



jerks :buttkick:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

I clearly made the right choice...appreciate it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 01:50 PM~18045747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That is bada$$ work..Keep it up bruh*.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## sic713

pics and vid coming


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 04:36 PM~18028062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all that raghouse needs it four midgets in the trunk and some spokes


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

lil video


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18048740
> *lil video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 09:42 PM~18048730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammit blackness that is sick  whens it leavin cus i wanna see it finished up in person, looked badass when i seen it the other day.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:49 PM~18045740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




mayne can't forget my boys....fuckin SIC :wow:


----------



## sic713

not leavin till end of month


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:49 PM~18045740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Incredible!!! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DETONATER

Wut it Du SIC... Ya getting a bigger shop? Room for more FLAKE lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 15 2010, 09:19 AM~18052819
> *Wut it Du SIC... Ya getting a bigger shop? Room for more FLAKE lol  :biggrin:
> *


not anytime soon.. but i already got 3 jars of hok flake.. but once those run out ill be placing my next order with you


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

Bro. You have stepped up your GAME.....!!!!!!!
I'm loving everything your doing.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 08:43 PM~18048740
> *lil video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GONNA HAVE TO HIT U UP AS SOON AS I FIND ME A LITTLE SOMETHIN,,LOOKS REAL CLEAN ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrocity903

damn bro you do some good work i just wish you could travel to east texas


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jul 15 2010, 05:53 PM~18056982-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bro. You have stepped up your GAME.....!!!!!!!
> I'm loving everything your doing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you big homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 06:36 PM~18057361
> *GONNA HAVE TO HIT U UP AS SOON AS I FIND ME A LITTLE SOMETHIN,,LOOKS REAL CLEAN ... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awready !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hydrocity903_@Jul 15 2010, 07:18 PM~18057772
> *damn bro you do some good work i just wish you could travel to east texas
> *


i can kind of get a car .. unless i fly there..:dunno:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 11:13 AM~18016885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2010, 10:40 PM~18058680
> *i can kind of get a car .. unless i fly there..:dunno:
> *


HYDROCITY903 - ROAD TRIP IT!!!! Drive down there & pick him up & then take him home when he's finished...$ you spend on gas will be worth it, trust me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

hey sic heard you working at target now :0


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 11:10 AM~18082464
> *hey sic heard you working at target now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Jul 16 2010, 07:43 PM~18065368-->
> 
> 
> 
> HYDROCITY903 - ROAD TRIP IT!!!! Drive down there & pick him up & then take him home when he's finished...$ you spend on gas will be worth it, trust me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit he came down friday.. left sat evening
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 11:10 AM~18082464
> *hey sic heard you working at target now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol.. thats fuckedddddd up..

assshollleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 01:10 PM~18082464
> *hey sic heard you working at target now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn they found someone blacker than you. :wow:


----------



## sic713

that foo look like a alien..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 02:12 PM~18084094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 02:14 PM~18084105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 03:12 PM~18083555
> *shit he came down friday.. left sat evening
> l
> *


Pics or ...oh nevermind :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks good I'm sure it was worth the trip!!!


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 19 2010, 03:22 PM~18084589
> *Pics or ...oh nevermind  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks good I'm sure it was worth the trip!!!
> *


Yeah sic713 hooked me up got there early in the morning and left in the afternoon, ill post pics after its cleared :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 19 2010, 07:34 PM~18085665
> *Yeah sic713 hooked me up got there early in the morning and left in the afternoon, ill post pics after its cleared :biggrin:
> *


I see I see...he even kicked my ride out any gave you the spot :buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 19 2010, 08:18 PM~18086039
> *I see I see...he even kicked my ride out any gave you the spot  :buttkick:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 19 2010, 09:01 PM~18086552
> *:wow:
> *


Yup yup..but its cool, I was late on rent :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## sic713

lmao.. you guys are crazy


----------



## betoooo!

:wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 11:10 AM~18082464
> *hey sic heard you working at target now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












*Bad A$$ bruh..* :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DREDOGG

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 19 2010, 11:35 PM~18089741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad A$$ bruh.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## skinnythepmp

Wassup sic! Finally got my Rag 68 in from iowa need to come see you as soon as I put some ins on it....you remember me The other ***** that came wit nacho to get that maroon regal stripped 2 weeks ago.....anyway that kandy 75 is clean as hell good work


----------



## danny chawps

WHATS UP HOLMES ..... WHATS REALLY HOOD FOO :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it do SIC.. That flake job comming soon.. That flake is just waiting to be sprayed... :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Glad to have my rag back in the garage...great job on it...i have no doubt i'll be back for some more work in the future.. :yes: 

we hit traffic on 45, an accident had the highway shut down..no lie I had people getting out of their car and checking out the ride..1 lady even creeped up and knocked on my window asking about it..That's sign enough that you did what I took it to you to do. :thumbsup: 

P.S. Daughter approved :h5:


----------



## skinnythepmp

Presedentez your ride is sic! I saw the before and after but please don't put no 30's on it.......please l


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 19 2010, 06:18 PM~18086039
> *I see I see...he even kicked my ride out any gave you the spot  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Jul 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18132876
> *Presedentez your ride is sic! I saw the before and after but please don't put no 30's on it.......please l
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: Appreciate it, got some 14's red spokes coming...should of been here already but that's another story :banghead: & then gonna have SIC do his thing to them when the timing works out. :naughty:


----------



## sic713

glad everything went well.. time to relaxe.. its sunday.. befroe u know it, mondays here


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18107115
> *Wassup sic! Finally got my Rag 68 in from iowa need to come see you as soon as I put some ins on it....you remember me The other ***** that came wit nacho to get that maroon regal stripped 2 weeks ago.....anyway that kandy 75 is clean as hell good work
> *


cool.. give me a ring when your ready


----------



## Mack10




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

Damn mexicans got pat


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18153578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn mexicans got pat
> *


It's totalled!!!!! I'll buy it...63 convertible :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18153578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn mexicans got pat
> *




:scrutinize: 

thats not the car i dropped off


----------



## MAD_ONE

Stripe work looks great, good stuff....


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 02:12 PM~18084094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

Going to chicago in 2 weeks


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18162622
> *Going to chicago in 2 weeks
> *


what u coming up here for?


----------



## MRJ-AIR

Nice work Homie!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 28 2010, 02:26 PM~18165353
> *what u coming up here for?
> *


to rape someones car


----------



## mrchavez

que pasa wey?.............everything good


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 28 2010, 02:26 PM~18165353
> *what u coming up here for?
> *


IMAGINATIONS taking car of business with sic713


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jul 28 2010, 06:36 PM~18167577-->
> 
> 
> 
> que  pasa  wey?.............everything  good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup foo.. yea its good.. workin on the ss.. gettin it jammed
> <!--QuoteBegin-imgntnschgo_@Jul 28 2010, 10:17 PM~18170342
> *IMAGINATIONS taking car of business with sic713
> *


yes sir.. see ya soon


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 28 2010, 04:34 PM~18165874-->
> 
> 
> 
> to rape someones car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 11:17 PM~18170342
> *IMAGINATIONS taking car of business with sic713
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jul 29 2010, 07:42 AM~18172434
> *
> yes sir.. see ya soon
> *


 :biggrin: u gonna be here for the street low show then. in 2 weeks.


----------



## sic713

The week before..only coming down for the weekend


----------



## bigshod




----------



## sic713

from today


----------



## sic713

some oldies


----------



## sic713

mack 10s


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 07:14 PM~18188752
> *some oldies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you do this or just paint? :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 30 2010, 05:14 PM~18188760-->
> 
> 
> 
> mack 10s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 05:14 PM~18188752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Unbelievable work...All of it....Im feeling like my ride just got "Pimped"...Now where is Xzibit...But real talk...You guys are doing a tremendous job on my ride...THANKS to everyone down @ SouthSide.. Now can I get a T-Shirt...Fuk what you heard, if you want your sh8 done right then take it to SouthSide Customs..*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 30 2010, 07:38 PM~18189645
> *Did you do this or just paint?  :biggrin:
> *


*Bruh this is all SIC...*


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Good shit...I'll be back down in a few months :x:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 30 2010, 10:11 PM~18189945
> *Unbelievable work...All of it....Im feeling like my ride just got "Pimped"...Now where is Xzibit...But real talk...You guys are doing a tremendous job on my ride...THANKS to everyone down @ SouthSide.. Now can I get a T-Shirt...Fuk what you heard, if you want your sh8 done right then take it to SouthSide Customs..
> *


Lookin good Mack, Holla at ur boy


----------



## majikmike0118

yo sic do the damn thang that blue 60 is the badest 4 door ive ever seen and that fokkin orange 2 door box man you are just makin serious noise with that one great work homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 31 2010, 09:17 AM~18192852
> *yo sic do the damn thang that blue 60 is the badest 4 door ive ever seen and that fokkin orange 2 door box man you are just makin serious noise with that one great work homie!!!!!!!!!
> *


*X60 *:biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

What up sic..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Aug 2 2010, 11:17 AM~18206858
> *What up sic..
> *


supo homie.. wats good in da ark


----------



## SW713

get to work :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

Sic likes the sausage


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 12:10 PM~18082464
> *hey sic heard you working at target now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats fucked up lol


----------



## mac2lac

Damn homie you have come a long way!!! Your skills have greatly improved and you are puttin it down man.....  

crooked line mafia fo life!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

da homie sic be getting down like james brown


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 4 2010, 10:25 AM~18226448
> *da  homie  sic  be  getting  down  like  james  brown
> *


sup muthasucka...

:wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

How soon u leaving to Chi town?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2010, 01:00 PM~18226777
> *sup muthasucka...
> 
> :wow:
> *


I find it baffling that you edited his post and put double spaces in between all the words


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Aug 4 2010, 09:12 PM~18232060-->
> 
> 
> 
> How soon u leaving to Chi town?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tommorow morning.. be back monday...
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Aug 4 2010, 09:20 PM~18232141
> *I find it baffling that you edited his post and put double spaces in between all the words
> *


i didnt do that.. i think thats how that retard types


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## imgntnschgo

he's in chicago....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

MAYBE SOME DAY I'LL THROW SOME PATTERNS LIKE SIC

FOR NOW I'LL KEEP AT IT ON MY MODELS :biggrin: 














































:happysad:


----------



## sic713

Mini water drops.that's cool


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 6 2010, 10:34 PM~18248956
> *AND CANDY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

SIC's troll account and he flew to Chicago to paint a miniture bug???? :sprint:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

He told me he'd have my shit ready in time for today and he did...that's pretty rare for a painter these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ




----------



## phatcity214

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 8 2010, 09:09 PM~18260886
> *He told me he'd have my shit ready in time for today and he did...that's pretty rare for a painter these days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That a clean paint job sic


----------



## sic713

Hell yea..lookin damn good at that show homie..knock offs brings it out better...thanks phatcity...


At da airport rite now..headin back to h town..ill be back to chi town for sure...pics after I get home and sleep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 8 2010, 11:09 PM~18260886
> *He told me he'd have my shit ready in time for today and he did...that's pretty rare for a painter these days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tell baby girl the shine is back


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 9 2010, 01:14 AM~18261887
> *That a clean paint job sic
> *


X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 19 2010, 01:10 PM~18082464
> *hey sic heard you working at target now  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18232141
> *I find it baffling that you edited his post and put double spaces in between all the words
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

*so this past weekend i went to chi town to rape another victim..
very clean car.. thanks for all the love...hospitality was awesome...*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2010, 03:57 PM~18266832
> *so this past weekend i went to chi town to rape another victim..
> very clean car.. thanks for all the love...hospitality was awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2010, 05:20 AM~18262731
> *Hell yea..lookin damn good at that show homie..knock offs brings it out better...thanks phatcity...
> At da airport rite now..headin back to h town..ill be back to chi town for sure...pics after I get home and sleep
> *


MANNNN those are the old knock'off can you believe I still ain't got the new ones...correction...I got them but they sent me 13's instead of 14's...oh well its getting worked out will hopefully be here in time for the 22nd...these are decent...from about 20 feet LOL


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2010, 09:34 AM~18263335
> *tell baby girl the shine is back
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Can't do anything to it without her tripping...what you doing to my car daddy?? :guns:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 9 2010, 03:54 PM~18267367
> *MANNNN those are the old knock'off can you believe I still ain't got the new ones...correction...I got them but they sent me 13's instead of 14's...oh well its getting worked out will hopefully be here in time for the 22nd...these are decent...from about 20 feet LOL
> *


no shit.. damn, thought those were the new ones..


----------



## 63RIVI

What side of town did you stay at?


----------



## sic713

southeast


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 8 2010, 11:09 PM~18260886
> *He told me he'd have my shit ready in time for today and he did...that's pretty rare for a painter these days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## classact

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 8 2010, 09:09 PM~18260886
> *He told me he'd have my shit ready in time for today and he did...that's pretty rare for a painter these days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice more pic.


----------



## sic713




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2010, 08:20 AM~18283204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 FLAKED OUT!


----------



## chumain805

:wave: :wave: :wave: SUP MY AFRICAN BROTHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 04:38 PM~18209702
> *Sic likes the sausage
> *


he also likes chorizo :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2010, 02:57 PM~18266832
> *so this past weekend i went to chi town to rape another victim..
> very clean car.. thanks for all the love...hospitality was awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up sic, I got the fleetwood put back together and it looks damn good ill get my homie to post some pics on here :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Aug 11 2010, 04:49 PM~18287142
> *he also likes chorizo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2010, 02:57 PM~18266832
> *so this past weekend i went to chi town to rape another victim..
> very clean car.. thanks for all the love...hospitality was awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Aug 11 2010, 09:32 AM~18283936-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  FLAKED OUT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 04:42 PM~18287084
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: SUP MY AFRICAN BROTHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 04:49 PM~18287142
> *he also likes chorizo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 07:10 PM~18288234
> *Whats up sic, I got the fleetwood put back together and it looks damn good ill get my homie to post some pics on here  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> post em up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hydrocity903_@Aug 11 2010, 07:11 PM~18288244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## mrchavez

BOUT TO TAKE THA CUTTY TO ITS FIRST SHOW ON SUNDAY... hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 13 2010, 07:15 PM~18304951
> *BOUT  TO  TAKE  THA  CUTTY TO  ITS  FIRST  SHOW  ON  SUNDAY...  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bout damn time


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18304951
> *BOUT  TO  TAKE  THA  CUTTY TO  ITS  FIRST  SHOW  ON  SUNDAY...  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We'll be needing some pics!


----------



## hydrocity903

T.T.T :h5:


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey bro check out my sig and build thread... your my insperation uffin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 12:25 AM~18319520
> *hey bro check out my sig and build thread... your my insperation uffin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## sic713

best graphics in chicago supershow


----------



## 93caddy

nice car


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:32 AM~18320377
> *thanks homie
> *


  nah thank you for all the tips
i paintede my car..gave candy a shot check out the pics in the sig ?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:19 AM~18320659
> *best graphics in chicago supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 4 2010, 10:25 AM~18226448
> *da  homie  sic  be  getting  down  like  james  brown
> *


*Seen MrChavez's Ride this weekend...His ride was fkn clean..Sic you got down on it bruh..Sorry no pics though..Wasn't trying to stand to long in the fkn heat.. :biggrin: *


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

243 pages of monkey caca.......... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

uffin: uffin: uffin: Those pics make me appreciate the work on them even more, its nice to see the rides all cleaned up and back assembled


----------



## sic713

yes it does...


----------



## lone star

the red caprice convertible, looks real good, nice work.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 05:38 PM~18325972
> *the red caprice convertible, looks real good, nice work.
> *


thank u


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

let the molesting begin..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 16 2010, 07:38 PM~18325972-->
> 
> 
> 
> the red caprice convertible, looks real good, nice work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:39 PM~18326609
> *thank u
> *


Thank you x2 :happysad:


----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 8 2010, 09:09 PM~18260886
> *He told me he'd have my shit ready in time for today and he did...that's pretty rare for a painter these days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:19 AM~18320659
> *best graphics in chicago supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB SIC


----------



## sic713

Thanks spook.badass pics..wish I could of stayed out there..we"ll meet up next time ..ill be back


----------



## hydrocity903

theirs one pic, i took it out to our show to show it for the first time, i got alot of compliments but their is no doubt that sic did a good job on my fleetwood, ill try to get a better pic of it :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18327224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Aug 16 2010, 08:55 PM~18328387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theirs one pic, i took it out to our show to show it for the first time, i got alot of compliments but their is no doubt that sic did a good job on my fleetwood, ill try to get a better pic of it  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 06:43 PM~18326658
> *let the molesting begin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Seen MrChavez's ride this weekend...Nice...Can't wait to c this one.. :wow: *


----------



## '83 caddy

what's up sic, came down to the last minute buy made it to the show, pulled an all nighter. here are the pic of my car. pics don't do justice, looks better on the sun.


----------



## '83 caddy




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 07:43 PM~18326658
> *let the molesting begin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> what's up sic, came down to the last minute buy made it to the show, pulled an all nighter. here are the pic of my car. pics don't do justice, looks better on the sun.
> 
> Clean car, especially now that we can see the whole thing...SIC be teasing people with them close ups that only show a portion of the ride.
> 
> :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18327866
> *Thanks spook.badass pics..wish I could of stayed out there..we"ll meet up next time ..ill be back
> *


next time ur out this way let me know, we'll hit up a skrip club and i'll get some loot to get some striping done too. :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> what's up sic, came down to the last minute buy made it to the show, pulled an all nighter. here are the pic of my car. pics don't do justice, looks better on the sun.
> 
> Clean car, especially now that we can see the whole thing...*X1960* :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

> what's up sic, came down to the last minute buy made it to the show, pulled an all nighter. here are the pic of my car. pics don't do justice, looks better on the sun.


damn.. came out really good.. i cvan tell they cleared the hell outta that thing.. nice and wet..glad you guys are happy with it.. plucky looks tired...and no white castle bernie...lol


> what's up sic, came down to the last minute buy made it to the show, pulled an all nighter. here are the pic of my car. pics don't do justice, looks better on the sun.
> 
> Clean car, especially now that we can see the whole thing...SIC be teasing people with them close ups that only show a portion of the ride.
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time ur out this way let me know, we'll hit up a skrip club and i'll get some loot to get some striping done too. :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good..
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

sup sausage lover.............. them flakes be twinkiling so pretty..lol.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:... ..bout to start another project.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 10:31 AM~18332476
> *sup  sausage lover.............. them flakes  be twinkiling  so  pretty..lol.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:... ..bout  to  start another  project.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


awreadii...
dont u got a 62


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 03:56 PM~18324353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



as you can kinda see... somebody painted the interior pieces just like he was told to do when it was down there....


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 10:33 AM~18332487
> *awreadii...
> dont u got a 62
> *


yes sir.... but ................. not that one just yet... gotta play with some lil toys first...wtf is up... pics please.... keep us posted on the projects down there


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2010, 10:38 AM~18332542
> *as you can kinda see... somebody painted the interior pieces just like he was told to do when it was down there....
> *


get out of here idiot.... sic is my inspiration,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:0 :boink: :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, OH MY GOD 86*, tito_ls* :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 11:38 AM~18332545
> *yes  sir.... but  .................  not  that  one  just  yet... gotta  play  with  some  lil  toys  first...wtf  is  up...  pics  please....  keep  us  posted  on the  projects down  there
> *



:uh: what lil toys are you playing with :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Aug 17 2010, 10:40 AM~18332561
> *:0  :boink:  :boink:
> *


..... are u humping the other smiley?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2010, 10:41 AM~18332567
> *:uh: what lil toys are you playing with :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


no comment to your ugly question


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 11:39 AM~18332558
> *get  out  of  here  idiot....  sic  is  my  inspiration,lol.    :biggrin:
> *



you was just being cheap then :biggrin: told ya sic...


----------



## mrchavez

omg........i know..... :happysad:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 11:41 AM~18332573
> *no  comment  to  your  ugly  question
> *



sorry for putting your business out there... :biggrin: 

why dont you post pics of your car on here fool....


----------



## sic713

stolen pics


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Aug 17 2010, 10:38 AM~18332545-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes  sir.... but  .................  not  that  one  just  yet... gotta  play  with  some  lil  toys  first...wtf  is  up...  pics  please....  keep  us  posted  on the  projects down  there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i been postin pics foo.. keep up..
> <!--QuoteBegin-tito_ls_@Aug 17 2010, 10:41 AM~18332567
> *:uh: what lil toys are you playing with :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


sasuage butt dildo


----------



## mrchavez

hell............ because my broke ass no gotti the net at tha casa so now i get to get on here at work and i got sum good ones ... amazing work ... you gotta have a twisted mind to think of this chit... darknes where tha fawk u at


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 10:45 AM~18332606
> *i been postin pics foo.. keep up..
> 
> sasuage butt dildo
> *


 thats you...... y dont u go flake out your private collection..


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 11:45 AM~18332606
> *
> 
> sasuage butt dildo
> *



:yes: :yes: you must have seen it in the glove compartment of the cutty....


----------



## mrchavez

blahahahahah...u stupid...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Aug 17 2010, 10:45 AM~18332607-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell............ because  my  broke  ass  no  gotti  the  net  at  tha  casa  so  now  i  get  to  get  on here  at  work  and  i  got  sum  good  ones ... amazing  work ...  you  gotta  have  a  twisted  mind  to  think of  this  chit... darknes  where  tha  fawk  u  at
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im workin bitch!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 10:46 AM~18332616
> *thats  you......  y  dont u go flake out your  private  collection..
> *


keep talkin shit.. ill go buy one.. flake it out green and give it to u at a show.. lol try me


----------



## betoooo!

:0 ya crazy....... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18333370
> *im workin bitch!!!
> keep talkin shit.. ill go buy one.. flake it out green and give it to u at a show.. lol try me
> *



you wont do it... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 06:20 PM~18336160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2010, 06:29 PM~18336820
> *you wont do it... :biggrin:
> *


You really don't know me..id buy the biggest one there is and give it to that fucker


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 06:20 PM~18336160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: lookn good sic


----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 08:29 PM~18337380
> *You really don't know me..id buy the biggest one there is and give it to that fucker
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 09:29 PM~18337380
> *You really don't know me..id buy the biggest one there is and shove it all the way in my bunghold, aaaallllllllllllllllllllllll the way.....
> *




:uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 06:20 PM~18336160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18333370
> *im workin bitch!!!
> keep talkin shit.. ill go buy one.. flake it out green and give it to u at a show.. lol try me
> *


x2 i wanna see if you do this :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 17 2010, 08:11 PM~18337844-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dumbass.. dont start
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DA_SQUID_@Aug 17 2010, 08:32 PM~18338077
> *x2 i wanna see if you do this :cheesy:
> *


they dont call me sic for nothing


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 10:39 PM~18338159
> *dumbass.. dont start
> they dont call me sic for nothing
> *



wut


----------



## TheThrowedMex

i got sent too u dat u was Ike,da Ike dat sprayed Troy?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 17 2010, 08:52 PM~18338310-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TheThrowedMex_@Aug 17 2010, 09:19 PM~18338685
> *i got sent too u dat u was Ike,da Ike dat sprayed Troy?
> *


im sic.. i molest cars with masking tape.. im not ike or 3rd coast .. never painted a slab candy in my life... so i have no clue what your talkin about..

if u need something painted.. holla at me...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 12:21 PM~18333370
> *im workin bitch!!!
> keep talkin shit.. ill go buy one.. flake it out green and give it to u at a show.. lol try me
> *


you would just to get your hands on one ..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 18 2010, 11:19 AM~18343246
> *you  would  just  to  get  your hands on  one  ..
> *


try me fucker..


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 11:44 AM~18343418
> *try me fucker..
> *


u mad......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 12:44 PM~18343418
> *try me fucker..
> *



I think he has already pulled your card... He is trying you... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 09:39 PM~18338159
> *dumbass.. dont start
> they dont call me sic for nothing
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
POIDH!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Aug 18 2010, 11:46 AM~18343443-->
> 
> 
> 
> u  mad......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait till me and my chick go to sex store again
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DA_SQUID_@Aug 18 2010, 12:59 PM~18344102
> *:wow:  :wow:
> POIDH!!!!!  :happysad:
> *


huh?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 03:33 PM~18344930
> *wait till me and my chick go to sex store again
> huh?
> *


pics or it didnt happen :happysad:


----------



## sic713

o


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookin good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thank u


----------



## hydrocity903




----------



## hydrocity903




----------



## hydrocity903




----------



## hydrocity903




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

nice ride


----------



## sic713

hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Aug 18 2010, 05:20 PM~18346345
> *nice ride
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 05:21 PM~18346355
> *hell yea :thumbsup:
> *


maybe next time ill get you to come to East Texas :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Aug 18 2010, 04:12 PM~18345785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice a$$ work.. :biggrin: *


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18324950-->
> 
> 
> 
> 243 pages of monkey caca.......... :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hydrocity903_@Aug 18 2010, 05:35 PM~18345981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this right here is fkn SICK!!!!.....leafing and pinstripe goes perfect together.....great job fker!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheThrowedMex

> *im sic.. i molest cars with masking tape.. im not ike or 3rd coast .. never painted a slab candy in my life... so i have no clue what your talkin about..
> 
> if u need something painted.. holla at me...
> *


naw i was jus askin homie,dat ***** Ike got his own place or watts up?.well i fyou know.


----------



## hydrocity903

hey sic ima need some leafing and pinstriping done on this bike pm me a price uffin:


----------



## cali rydah

let me know when u gone be ready 
:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## mrchavez

darkness........wake up :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

You coming up for the show?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Aug 18 2010, 04:35 PM~18345981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how a bigbody should look


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DETONATER

ttt


----------



## DREDOGG

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 05:20 PM~18336160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammit, coming out real good homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85cap.rider

I see u still over there doing the damn thang!


----------



## hydrocity903

ttt


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18336160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:  :thumbsup: * !!!THOSE PATTERNS LOOK HELLA GOOD!!!... * :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23




----------



## Mack10

*............Say Cheese *


----------



## mrchavez

verynice


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2010, 10:00 AM~18392964
> *verynice
> *


agreed, this cat is going to be a top DOG on this game , sport, culture, whatever u want to call it


----------



## BIGSPOOK

got some more pics of ur work sic


----------



## sic713

Thanks for the luv homies..
Nice pics spook.. was this from another local show or what?


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2010, 08:15 PM~18397430
> *Thanks for the luv homies..
> Nice pics spook.. was this from another local show or what?
> *


yeah. 73rd and cicero in bedford park. south of chicago
the homies out here are loving ur work.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 24 2010, 07:18 PM~18397456
> *yeah. 73rd and cicero in bedford park. south of chicago
> the homies out here are loving ur work.
> *


Thanks man.. appriciate the pics..we"ll meet up next time..no ****


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2010, 08:21 PM~18397493
> *Thanks man.. appriciate the pics..we"ll meet up next time..no ****
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by OG509RIDER_@Aug 20 2010, 06:40 PM~18365678
> *how a bigbody should look
> *


:yes:


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2010, 08:21 PM~18397493
> *Thanks man.. appriciate the pics..we"ll meet up next time..no ****
> *


hey but when we meet up 

:naughty: :boink:


----------



## '83 caddy

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 24 2010, 09:04 PM~18397323
> *got some more pics of ur work sic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what's up spook, good pics but the car has alot of clear and it's hard to get some of the details of the paint job on pictures, catch you at the next show or picnic.

what's new sic, i see you been busy. i'm really happy with your work, nothing but good comments on your work on the regal.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Aug 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18417437-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey but when we meet up
> 
> :naughty: :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dudeeee
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-'83 caddy_@Aug 26 2010, 10:13 PM~18417553
> *what's up spook, good pics but the car has alot of clear and it's hard to get some of the details of the paint job on pictures, catch you at the next show or picnic.
> 
> what's new sic, i see you been busy. i'm really happy with your work, nothing but good comments on your work on the regal.
> *


thanks homie.. glad you guys brought me up there.. lettin me express my sickness.. lol..


----------



## mrchavez

:uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2010, 08:16 AM~18419274
> *dudeeee
> 
> *


so is that a yes or no :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 27 2010, 10:48 AM~18420659
> *so is that a yes or no  :wow:
> *


yes to me coming up there..
but no buttsecks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2010, 02:11 PM~18421614
> *yes to me coming up there..
> but no buttsecks
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Aug 26 2010, 11:13 PM~18417553
> *what's up spook, good pics but the car has alot of clear and it's hard to get some of the details of the paint job on pictures, catch you at the next show or picnic.
> 
> what's new sic, i see you been busy. i'm really happy with your work, nothing but good comments on your work on the regal.
> *


----------



## Edric08

wuzzzzz upppppp homie OOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCC who OC wht u been up to playa besides painting them SIC azz paint jobs  :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Aug 27 2010, 04:45 PM~18423201
> *wuzzzzz upppppp homie OOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCC who OC wht u been up to playa besides painting them SIC azz paint jobs   :biggrin:
> *


wat up.. same ol shit. jus workin.. i see ya batman.. got the car all done up


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903+Aug 18 2010, 04:12 PM~18345785-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 04:22 PM~18345857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 04:35 PM~18345981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hydrocity903_@Aug 18 2010, 04:43 PM~18346041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Looks good.


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2010, 11:38 AM~18162622
> *Going to chicago in 2 weeks
> *


We didn't see you there in the CHI you must have been working


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 01:43 PM~18332592
> *stolen pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea you stole them from me :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

heres darkness... stolen from slimonthebumperrr


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2010, 09:12 PM~18436640
> *heres darkness... stolen from slimonthebumperrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sancuztoms

whats up bro lookin good im almost jealous


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2010, 08:12 PM~18436640
> *heres darkness... stolen from slimonthebumperrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got jokes huh bitch.. 
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 07:06 AM~18439265
> *u got jokes huh bitch..
> :biggrin:
> *


and u know it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, DETONATER, *sic713*

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## betoooo!

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 12:26 PM~18441229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 my bro say s he s ready for it


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 30 2010, 12:43 PM~18441854
> *:0 my bro say s he s ready for it
> *


just put the 1st coat of clear.. couple more to go..


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18441253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see yu got the hydros back on the el co. looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

looking good...ese..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 31 2010, 09:47 AM~18450120
> *looking  good...mike..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Edric08

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18441253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man dont nobody want to see this potato chipper but it look good tho to bad it dont hop lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Aug 31 2010, 04:18 PM~18453636
> *Man dont nobody want to see this potato chipper but it look good tho to bad it dont hop lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


U got jokes huh.. wait till I get my batteries..lol


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2010, 05:20 PM~18454136
> *U got jokes huh.. wait till I get my batteries..lol
> *


and imma gas hop the shit out of it :0


----------



## KDM66

WHAT UP DARKNESS


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2010, 07:20 AM~18449395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 10:26 AM~18441229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Aug 18 2010, 03:12 PM~18345785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 09:43 AM~18332592
> *stolen pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 04:13 PM~18188745
> *from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Late with some of these, good talking to you at the show MACK10.


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903+Aug 18 2010, 04:12 PM~18345785-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 04:22 PM~18345857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 04:35 PM~18345981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hydrocity903_@Aug 18 2010, 04:43 PM~18346041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mack10




----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18487270
> *Late with some of these, good talking to you at the show MACK10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18487270
> *Late with some of these, good talking to you at the show MACK10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Same here bruh..Your ride is looking clean..Hope to have mine put back together soon...  *


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 6 2010, 11:17 AM~18498240
> *Same here bruh..Your ride is looking clean..Hope to have mine put back together soon...
> *


me too... i need that spot u have at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 12:51 PM~18498824
> *me too... i need that spot u have at the shop  :biggrin:
> *


*It's all yours bruh...Got my ride las Saturday :biggrin: *


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 6 2010, 01:11 PM~18498928
> *It's all yours bruh...Got my ride las Saturday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

*PM sent  *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18487270
> *Late with some of these, good talking to you at the show MACK10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Seen this in person & its clean ! sic molested that car :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2010, 05:20 PM~18454136
> *U got jokes huh.. wait till I get my batteries..lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: .....i wana see bumper checkin , no chippin !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 6 2010, 01:11 PM~18498928
> *It's all yours bruh...Got my ride las Saturday :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 7 2010, 08:33 AM~18504889
> *:wow:  Seen this in person & its clean ! sic molested that car  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


Appreciate it


----------



## Mack10




----------



## hydrocity903

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

mayne


----------



## cali rydah

i need some of that flake action


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2010, 12:56 PM~18534866
> *mayne
> *


 :biggrin: you like????? you did.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 12:15 PM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ridenlow84

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean :cheesy: ........what up sick


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 11 2010, 07:00 AM~18540004
> *clean  :cheesy: ........what up sick
> *


whats chawppin


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 look clean bro


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## meangene

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

HERE YOU GO SIC A LIL SOMETHING TO BUMP TO WHILEYOU DOING YOUR MAGIC


----------



## chumain805

:wave: :wave: :wave: SUP MY AFRICAN BROTHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Sup mayne
Y'all boys doin alright in da ark


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 01:14 PM~18541940
> *whats chawppin
> *



just trying to keep up with ya :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2010, 09:21 PM~18570767
> *Sup mayne
> Y'all boys doin alright in da ark
> *


Oh yeah u know how it is here .. Be done cruzing the whole town in 30 min. :biggrin: & cant forget the slim chicken !!! :0


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## kiki

HIGH


----------



## flakes23




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 15 2010, 09:27 AM~18574279
> *Oh yeah u know how it is here .. Be done cruzing the whole town in 30 min. :biggrin:  & cant forget the slim chicken !!! :0
> *


Good to hear..slim chicken is off the hook


----------



## cali rydah

hey purple boy, are we still on for sunday??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 15 2010, 09:48 PM~18580209
> *hey purple boy, are we still on for sunday??
> *


no.. ill let u know which day.. still workin on lac..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2010, 09:56 PM~18580280
> *no.. ill let u know which day.. still workin on lac..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 12:15 PM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS BRO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

speakin on pg.254


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18590387
> *speakin on pg.254
> *


    :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 17 2010, 09:59 AM~18590387
> *speakin on pg.254
> *





:yes: :yes: :cheesy: uffin: :werd:


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18487270
> *Late with some of these, good talking to you at the show MACK10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sik-8

this dude has got mad paint skills..been at tha shop alot lol...hey sic u want some apple juice haha or should i say caca lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 1-sik-8_@Sep 17 2010, 10:48 PM~18596032
> *this dude has got mad paint skills..been at tha shop alot lol...hey sic u want some apple juice haha or should i say caca lol
> *


man.. im just getin over that shit,, no more apple juice for me..


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by 1-sik-8+Sep 18 2010, 12:48 AM~18596032-->
> 
> 
> 
> this dude has got mad paint skills..been at tha shop alot lol...hey sic u want some apple juice haha or should i say caca lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup fool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 11:18 AM~18597724
> *man.. im just getin over that shit,, no more apple juice for me..
> *


where's tha gangsta lean weygro???


----------



## 1-sik-8

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2010, 09:42 AM~18597808
> *waddup fool
> where's tha gangsta lean weygro???
> *


hey whats good with cha bro..
gangsta lean is lookin real good tha top is sicc...another clean L.K. ride


----------



## 1-sik-8

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 09:18 AM~18597724
> *man.. im just getin over that shit,, no more apple juice for me..
> *


thats alot of shit to get over then lol...


----------



## sic713

gangsta lean..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 04:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ddaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnn :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Nice!!!!! Is it a Fleetwood? You taking me back to my childhood when a I used to get right back in line for another turn. :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 18 2010, 03:48 PM~18599419
> *Nice!!!!! Is it a Fleetwood? You taking me back to my childhood when a I used to get right back in line for another turn.  :happysad:
> *


yep.. fleetwood that came from dallas.. "done deal" was the name of it


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 05:51 PM~18599432
> *yep.. fleetwood that came from dallas.. "done deal" was the name of it
> *


Don't remember it but from the looks of it you did it justice. Is it coming back to Dallas?


----------



## tko_818

:nicoderm: SIC work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 18 2010, 03:53 PM~18599443
> *Don't remember it but from the looks of it you did it justice. Is it coming back to Dallas?
> *


nope.. stuck here in houston


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

alright, I'm sure more of your work will make it up here. still waiting to see the silver & green linc come out.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 18 2010, 04:25 PM~18599577
> *alright, I'm sure more of your work will make it up here. still waiting to see the silver & green linc come out.
> *


not sure when it is.. but i know its cleared already..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 04:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Motherfucker!!!!! :wow:  :worship: :worship:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 05:20 PM~18599560
> *nope.. stuck here in FIXED*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 10:14 PM~18601618
> *FIXED
> *


i knew u were gunna do that shit


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 03:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## betoooo!




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 19 2010, 08:58 PM~18607601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## cali rydah




----------



## cali rydah

now that you have her, make me proud... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 02:13 PM~18612916
> *now that you have her,  make me proud... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammit gotta keep my eyes on this.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 02:51 PM~18613223
> *dammit  gotta  keep  my  eyes  on  this.
> *


  gonna be a monster.. oh yea its a hopper too :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 02:56 PM~18613252
> * gonna be a monster.. oh yea its a hopper too  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 02:59 PM~18613274
> *:biggrin:
> *


gonna try something different on this one


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 03:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 04:13 PM~18612916
> *now that you have her,  make me proud... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From the look of that trunk you didn't need to take it to SIC. :sprint: 

When I quoted the pic I seen they were called paint prison..taking your shit to SIC is more like celebrity prison, be out before you know it. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 20 2010, 03:45 PM~18613649
> *From the look of that trunk you didn't need to take it to SIC.  :sprint:
> 
> When I quoted the pic I seen they were called paint prison..taking your shit to  SIC is more like celebrity prison, be out before you know it. Can't wait to see it.
> *


lol.. this lil dude from houston was playing with tape on it.. and yea sic did my magnum and im happy with it, so i decided to bring him another project


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

That's right forgot about your other car.


(too insecure to say your magnum :burn: )


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Sep 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18613913
> *That's right forgot about your other car.
> (too insecure to say your magnum  :burn: )
> *


lol..yea i cant wait to see what he does to it.. throw some monkey caca on that bitch!! :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 04:16 PM~18613924
> *lol..yea i cant wait to see what he does to it.. throw some monkey caca on that bitch!! :happysad:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: jk... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18622161
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: jk... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*IF YOU HANG WITH HATERS YOU MIGHT BECOME SOME OF THEIR QUALITIES*


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2010, 11:33 AM~18622180
> *IF YOU HANG WITH HATERS YOU MIGHT BECOME SOME OF THEIR QUALITIES
> *


  yup..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2010, 01:25 PM~18623175
> * yup..
> *


----------



## '83 caddy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 05:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what's up sic, i see you been busy doing more badass paint jobs, i finally cleaned up all the mess you left at my garage :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Sep 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18626301
> *what's up sic, i see you been busy doing more badass paint jobs, i finally cleaned up all the mess you left at my garage  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir..
aww the mess.. memories.. lol..

it wasnt that bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 03:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## sic713

mee too


----------



## DKM ATX

TT for young Doc


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 22 2010, 10:19 AM~18631853
> *TT for young Doc
> *


 :0


----------



## grandson

bro, your work has come so far. it's awesome. keep it movin


----------



## sic713




----------



## cali rydah

im jealous :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

i have same pic???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

water drops on top of water drops?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

ok ok too many water drops..


----------



## mrchavez

sumthn im playin with..(nohomo) :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2010, 08:12 PM~18436640
> *heres darkness... stolen from slimonthebumperrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: 
let tha brotha get down........


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Sep 27 2010, 01:39 PM~18674020
> *lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> let tha brotha get down........
> *


:ugh:

whats up ****


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Sep 27 2010, 01:39 PM~18674020
> *lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> let tha brotha get down........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 03:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 Nice !!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 27 2010, 09:50 AM~18672241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  have  same  pic???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dam thats what a fully water dropped car would look like :cheesy:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2010, 03:33 PM~18674936
> *:ugh:
> 
> whats up ****
> *


 :biggrin: nothing much *** :0 just working on the cutlass frame n once im done im bringing u back 2 paint it my cutlass this time u going all out like mondo's monte but with more leafing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 28 2010, 09:15 AM~18681015
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  Nice !!
> *


i want sumthing like this sic :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 03:21 PM~18599290
> *gangsta lean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my bad like this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

thats whats up.. i gotcha my *****.. we gon kick it again in the nw ark


----------



## cali rydah

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18681839
> *thats whats up.. i gotcha my *****.. we gon kick it again in the nw ark
> *



sup mufuuuuka , u going to vegas?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 12:58 PM~18682763
> *sup mufuuuuka , u going to vegas?
> *


nope.. aint got money to waste


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2010, 01:29 PM~18683002
> *nope.. aint got money to waste
> *


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18681839
> *thats whats up.. i gotcha my *****.. we gon kick it again in the nw ark
> *


4 SHO N THIS TIME WE GONNA CRUZ IT IN THE WARM WEATHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 27 2010, 09:57 AM~18672291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumthn im  playin with..(nohomo) :biggrin:
> *


DAM !!!!!!!!!....... :wow: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damn its dark in here


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2010, 09:51 AM~18700996
> *damn its dark in here
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: 


i saw sumwhere on here that you working on a new age linc.?????????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2010, 09:51 AM~18700996
> *damn its dark in here
> *


maybe some new paint jobs would brighten this topic up :uh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## LKWD Local

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18705697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks super nasty all shined up!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

shit it wasnt shined up.. didnt even wash that bitch.. never wash my car..unless its show coming up


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18613740
> *lol.. this lil dude from houston was playing with tape on it.. and yea sic did my magnum and im happy with it, so i decided to bring him another project
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18705697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18705697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE..................


----------



## mrchavez

looking good .........


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18705697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 1 2010, 01:10 PM~18712222
> *looking  good .........
> *


X DUECE............ :cheesy:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 07:32 PM~18705697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:Looks Clean!!! where was this at?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 08:14 PM~18706517
> *
> *


yea you  :biggrin:


----------



## inkpusher504

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18533862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sick as hell


----------



## inkpusher504

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17950750
> *SIC :barf:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## inkpusher504

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17335545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

How's your caprice coming?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Oct 4 2010, 04:55 PM~18734454
> *How's your caprice coming?
> *


sitting at the shop..lol.. seen it saturday..lol.. :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 2 2010, 01:08 PM~18718369
> *yea you    :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 4 2010, 05:23 PM~18734671
> *:wave:
> *


what up smurf??


----------



## danny chawps

i think the flake is too heavy for your car foo :biggrin: 

chawping it uo with the 5 0 huuuuuh :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2010, 09:50 AM~18750501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the flake is too heavy for your car  foo  :biggrin:
> 
> chawping it uo with the 5 0  huuuuuh  :scrutinize:
> *


lol.. super chipper..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18705697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2010, 10:49 AM~18750958
> *lol.. super chipper..
> *


hey i filmed that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2010, 10:49 AM~18750958
> *lol.. super chipper..
> *



chippin ass nikka :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 12:12 PM~18751479
> *hey i filmed that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Tarzan :happysad: u were all like daaayyuum look at the paintjob :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## '83 caddy

took the regal to a show this sunday and it won best paint, too bad it might be the last show of the year. uffin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2010, 06:53 PM~18754946
> *Tarzan  :happysad:  u were all like daaayyuum look at the paintjob  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


no i didnt.. actually i didnt say shit.. not a groupie homie.. i filmed the homie bcuz he was one of the only ones out there hitting a switch... sic is my dog and he is working on car # 2 for me... thanks


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy_@Oct 6 2010, 10:42 PM~18757062
> *took the regal to a show this sunday and it won best paint, too bad it might be the last show of the year. uffin:
> *


thats badass.. 
thanks homie..

hows everyone up there doing?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 10:45 PM~18757086
> *no i didnt.. actually i didnt say shit.. not a groupie homie.. i filmed the homie bcuz he was one of the only ones out there hitting a switch... sic is my dog and he is working on car # 2 for me... thanks
> *


ha well the voice on the backround :biggrin: pics of the said #2 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 7 2010, 07:22 AM~18758565
> *ha well the voice on the backround  :biggrin:  pics of the said #2 :cheesy:
> *


yea voice wasnt me..lol.. and pics of my 2 cars are on this topic go back a few pages to see, 2007 magnum sic leafed and striped and my 85 2dr box he is getting ready to do is at his shop now..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2010, 06:53 PM~18754946
> *Tarzan  :happysad:  u were all like daaayyuum look at the paintjob  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the homie boiler u said thats a bad paint job, sic painted his blue cutlass that was one 3's in the clip


----------



## hydrocity903

T.T.T :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2010, 06:22 PM~18778810
> *:boink:
> *













dear l.i.l,,


sic at his best..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 11:24 AM~18759152
> *yea voice wasnt me..lol.. and pics of my 2 cars are on this topic go back a few pages to see, 2007 magnum sic leafed and striped and my 85 2dr box he is getting ready to do is at his shop now..
> *


Bawla talk right there.......... :wow:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 12 2010, 12:28 PM~18791703
> *Bawla talk right there..........  :wow:
> *


car is gone.. sold it to the homie from dallas.. not gonna release no names, but i know its in good hands


----------



## G-Bodyman

Whats up Sick!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

sup stranger


----------



## CERTIFIED713

was up *****. much love from your boy pepe from Certified!!!! TTT


----------



## sic713

What up homie..


----------



## hydrocity903

T.T.T whats up sic :wave:


----------



## sic713

same ol same ol.. got some pics i need to post.. bein lazy


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

*I knew you've been doing fans for a lil while now but windmills???* :sprint: 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sic713

shit *****.. i get down like james brown.. lol


----------



## sic713

that shit was on concrete too.. thats why i jumped up quick after i hit my elbow


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Ay SiC can you tell me wich and where you get the size for your leafing. I'm trying to practice. In town for a bit so thought I'd get some. can't find nothing back home except that mona lisa one, got to try something diffrent........thanks


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Oct 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18830001
> *I knew you've been doing fans for a lil while now but windmills???  :sprint:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


stick to painting lol
jk :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

whats new sic any new paint commin out????


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2010, 10:28 PM~18804855
> *car is gone.. sold it to the homie from dallas.. not gonna release no names, but i know its in good hands
> *



:0 cool. Naw I'm not a jornualist I'm not asking name to get a story.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 88spokes+Oct 16 2010, 10:55 PM~18831084-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ay SiC can you tell me wich and where you get the size for your leafing. I'm trying to practice. In town for a bit so thought I'd get some. can't find nothing back home  except that mona lisa one, got to try something diffrent........thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use rolco.. get it from a local art supply store
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Oct 17 2010, 09:10 AM~18832584
> *whats new sic any new paint commin out????
> *


yea.. but cams broke.. gotta take phone pics


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2010, 02:59 PM~18833501
> *i use rolco.. get it from a local art supply store
> 
> yea.. but cams broke.. gotta take phone pics
> *



 good things post some up when you get em!!!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2010, 12:59 PM~18833501
> *i use rolco.. get it from a local art supply store
> *



Orales thanks!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Oct 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18830001
> *I knew you've been doing fans for a lil while now but windmills???  :sprint:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2010, 09:27 PM~18830586
> *that shit was on concrete too.. thats why i jumped up quick after i hit my elbow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: seen a dud do a beach ball on concrete i thin that was the last time he did that he looked like he ran through a cheese grater after


----------



## sic713

lol


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

HI KNEGRO...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18847822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aaaaaaaaw shit ....where u be at sick :cheesy:


----------



## 1-sik-8

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18847822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice..how u doin bro..damn i miss tx might have to hard back down there


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Oct 21 2010, 07:58 AM~18869326-->
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaw shit ....where u be at sick  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wetsandin my ass off
> <!--QuoteBegin-1-sik-8_@Oct 21 2010, 11:34 AM~18870996
> *nice..how u doin bro..damn i miss tx might have to hard back down there
> *


i been good homie.. m,issin tx huh.. u know u always welcome to my shop...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2010, 01:35 PM~18871017
> *wetsandin my ass off
> 
> *


Literally, that sounds pretty painful. :ugh:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Oct 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18830001
> *I knew you've been doing fans for a lil while now but windmills???  :sprint:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## 1-sik-8

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2010, 11:35 AM~18871017
> *wetsandin my ass off
> 
> i been good homie.. m,issin tx huh.. u know u always welcome to my shop...
> *


thanks fam..hell yeah i miss tx all i did was fuck around at ur shop go out and hump hookers..good times


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Oct 22 2010, 05:40 AM~18878349-->
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, that sounds pretty painful.  :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao... tryin to shed some pounds
> <!--QuoteBegin-1-sik-8_@Oct 22 2010, 02:16 PM~18881958
> *thanks fam..hell yeah i miss tx all i did was fuck around at ur shop go out and hump hookers..good times
> *


lol.. this ***** said hump hookers.. lol
and smoke bud.. got some dro rite now too..lol


----------



## horror

killer job


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2010, 11:35 AM~18871017
> *wetsandin my ass off
> 
> i been good homie.. m,issin tx huh.. u know u always welcome to my shop...
> *



faaaaaawken soft hands and shit ,now u can go commit a crime and leave no finger prints :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18847822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro!


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713

Sic is gay and smells like old cheese


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 23 2010, 09:24 AM~18887581
> *Sic is gay and smells like old cheese
> *


lol


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by horror+Oct 23 2010, 06:33 AM~18886727-->
> 
> 
> 
> killer job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 23 2010, 09:24 AM~18887581
> *Sic is gay and smells like old cheese
> *


im a remember that when i stripe your car


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18887581
> *Sic is gay and smells like old cheese
> *


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18888787
> *im a remember that when i stripe your car
> *



butts


----------



## HMART1970

*CHECK THE PEARL ON THIS ONE SIC, GET THE HINT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mack10

*Looks Nice bruh..  Still putting "MY BLESSING" back together...But when I have her back together I will be posting pics on here.. :biggrin: *


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 02:57 AM~18892472
> *CHECK THE PEARL ON THIS ONE SIC, GET THE HINT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:naughty: :naughty: 

Not feeling a couple of the patterns but overall that car came out badass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

*I know I still have a ways to go but it's comming together.. :biggrin: *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 01:57 AM~18892472
> *CHECK THE PEARL ON THIS ONE SIC, GET THE HINT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 02:18 AM~18892514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I still have a ways to go but it's comming together.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

lookin good mack


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18894488
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!*


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18894488
> *I know I still have a ways to go but it's comming together.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pics of the hydro setup? You're getting close!!!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 06:06 PM~18896138
> *Thanks Bruh... Trying to be like you when I grow up n have my ride in LRM... :biggrin: A brother can dream..</span>*


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 24 2010, 02:33 PM~18894745
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Oct 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18897764
> *Any pics of the hydro setup? You're getting close!!!!
> *


*Not close enought bruh... Still have a wayz. Haven't done anything additional to my trunk yet... But when I do... You will know..  *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 11:40 PM~18898593
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOL! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 03:57 AM~18892472
> *CHECK THE PEARL ON THIS ONE SIC, GET THE HINT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, that is cool , pearl patterns under ice pearl? or is that pearl patterns under flake?


----------



## sic713

Pearl patterns over ice pearl


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## REC




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

freeway ridin
houston stylez


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 08:52 PM~18906611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 63?


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 08:52 PM~18906611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



caca


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 09:50 PM~18906596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice !!!!!! elco lookin good too sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey quick question how long do you wait after applying the leaf and turning it?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 07:35 PM~18907156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 26 2010, 05:01 AM~18910352
> *very nice !!!!!! elco lookin good too sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey quick question how long do you wait after applying the leaf and turning it?
> *


right after i apply it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 07:41 PM~18907225
> *freeway ridin
> houston stylez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 09:41 PM~18907225
> *freeway ridin
> houston stylez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

At least you can see a little piece of my hood.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## HMART1970

*THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970

*WHY ALL THESE HARD HEADS EYEBALLING YOU SIC :wow: *


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 03:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn it sic this bitch is on point !!! one of my new favorites right click save!!!! :biggrin: thanks for the heads up on the leafing!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 02:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out bad ass! uffin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 27 2010, 06:18 AM~18920163
> *damn it sic this bitch is on point !!! one of my new favorites right click save!!!! :biggrin: thanks for the heads up on the leafing!!
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 12:43 AM~18919884
> *WHY ALL THESE HARD HEADS EYEBALLING YOU SIC :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post pics of the rims when u done :wow:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 02:43 AM~18919884
> *WHY ALL THESE HARD HEADS EYEBALLING YOU SIC :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, no shit huh. lazy asses oughta be workin :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 12:01 AM~18919709
> *Very Nice  </span>*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 01:43 AM~18919884
> *WHY ALL THESE HARD HEADS EYEBALLING YOU SIC :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only da black man workin :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 01:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Way to put it down SIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 02:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my nig puttin in down (you too jon :biggrin: )


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Oct 28 2010, 05:45 PM~18934382
> *Way to put it down SIC! :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie.. how u been


----------



## skinnythepmp

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 07:50 PM~18906596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man! looks just like my 83 same color and all! guess we'll have to park next to each other at the shows "brothers from another mother" GOOD WORK! striping looks nice i wanted some but i kinda like the plain jane look


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 12:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STRAIGHT SICK FOO :cheesy:


----------



## skinnythepmp

here's mine


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Oct 28 2010, 10:28 PM~18937238
> *here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kiki

:boink: SUP DARKNESS................


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 12:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: Nice work pinche Sic ! :biggrin:


----------



## skinnythepmp

Sic you got room in the shop yet i'm almost ready gotta pull the engine out then should be ready to be molested!! NO DENTS !!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Oct 29 2010, 01:46 PM~18941429
> *Sic you got room in the shop yet i'm almost ready gotta pull the engine out then should be ready to be molested!! NO DENTS !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i will soon.. holla when u close to bein ready


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kiki+Oct 29 2010, 12:29 PM~18940931-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: SUP DARKNESS................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup fucker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OH MY GOD 86_@Oct 29 2010, 12:45 PM~18941037
> *:0  :wow: Nice work pinche Sic ! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie.. whats good in da ark.. hows da big i


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2010, 09:26 PM~18936012
> *sup homie.. how u been
> *


Been good, but starting to get a little cold. When you coming down to South Texas? Saving up some coins to lay something down on the four.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 29 2010, 12:29 PM~18940931
> *:boink: SUP DARKNESS................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: darknesses darknesses


----------



## SW713

ttt for sicness :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah

thanks sic!!


----------



## sic713

U make it out to cali


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 31 2010, 06:48 AM~18951346
> *U make it out to cali
> *


reset!!! :happysad: jan. 3


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2010, 07:15 AM~18951401
> *reset!!!  :happysad: jan. 3
> *


god damn.. coo coo..


----------



## SW713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Tre came out simple and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 03:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 12:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice paint job :wow:


----------



## sic713

thanks everybody


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 09:41 AM~18957578
> *thanks everybody
> *


Thank deeeeeeeezzzzzz


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 1 2010, 08:10 AM~18957713
> *Thank deeeeeeeezzzzzz
> *


nutz in ur mouth


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## sic713

*SIC713
832.372.0874

november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up.. 
im dropping the prices for this month only..
1st come 1st serve...

call for details and pricing.

get with the sickness..*</span>


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Don't sleep people, I kick myself everytime I think about the last opportunity I missed!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 04:24 PM~18960428
> *SIC713
> 832.372.0874
> 
> november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up..
> im dropping the prices for this month only..
> 1st come 1st serve...
> 
> call for details and pricing.
> 
> get with the sickness..</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Sic im going to have to get with you still want to pattern out the top of the four, will I have to take it from Kingsville to H-Town?


----------



## sic713

i might be able to come t you, but its easier if you bring it.. let me know something.. im making room in shop.. 1st come 1st served..


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 05:24 PM~18960428
> *SIC713
> 832.372.0874
> 
> november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up..
> im dropping the prices for this month only..
> 1st come 1st serve...
> 
> call for details and pricing.
> 
> get with the sickness..</span>
> *


what if u already have my stuff, still getting the hook up, :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 1 2010, 08:00 PM~18962623
> *what if u already have my stuff, still getting the hook up,  :biggrin:
> *


ur good.. ill take good care of ya


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 1 2010, 09:00 PM~18962623
> *what if u already have my stuff, still getting the hook up,  :biggrin:
> *


MAN FORGET THAT MONTE *****.......LOL


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 1 2010, 11:28 PM~18963617
> *MAN FORGET THAT MONTE *****.......LOL
> *


 whats up rug, don't hate the *****, get in line for mike's hook up, :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 10:10 PM~18962689
> *ur good.. ill take good care of ya
> *


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 03:24 PM~18960428
> *SIC713
> 832.372.0874
> 
> november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up..
> im dropping the prices for this month only..
> 1st come 1st serve...
> 
> call for details and pricing.
> 
> get with the sickness..</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuzup sic,ima be hiting you up real soon.i was the one that talked to you last week about striping,leafing,and clearing my lincoln.


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Nov 2 2010, 03:10 PM~18968725
> *wuzup sic,ima be hiting you up real soon.i was the one that talked to you last week about striping,leafing,and clearing my lincoln.
> *


X2 save me a spot for next weekend I'll go drop it off


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by loster87+Nov 2 2010, 02:10 PM~18968725-->
> 
> 
> 
> wuzup sic,ima be hiting you up real soon.i was the one that talked to you last week about striping,leafing,and clearing my lincoln.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool.. hit me up so we can set up a date
> <!--QuoteBegin-hittin back bumper_@Nov 2 2010, 04:14 PM~18969534
> *X2 save me a spot for next weekend I'll go drop it off
> *


same goes to you,.. gotta pencil you in,,as of now i got a 62 coming today. and a lincoln on monday..


----------



## danny chawps

these are SICK darkness :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 03:24 PM~18960428
> *SIC713
> 832.372.0874
> 
> november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up..
> im dropping the prices for this month only..
> 1st come 1st serve...
> 
> call for details and pricing.
> 
> get with the sickness..</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

:run:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2010, 09:16 AM~18974870
> *:run:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2010, 08:33 AM~18974215
> *cool.. hit me up so we can set up a date
> 
> same goes to you,.. gotta pencil you in,,as of now i got a 62 coming today. and a lincoln on monday..
> *


Put both of us down for next weekend


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2010, 09:16 AM~18974870
> *:run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Nov 3 2010, 10:01 AM~18975169
> *Put both of us down for next weekend
> *


ALRIGHT.. BET..


----------



## west_13

SIC ASS WORK...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:run:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 3 2010, 06:17 PM~18978798
> *SIC ASS WORK...
> *


x2


----------



## HMART1970

*PAT'S TREY GETTING ATTENTION FROM THE SIC ONE *


----------



## SW713

ya'll better catch this sicness :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

*62 HARD TOP IN TAPE STAGE.....LAY SUM FUNK ON THIS BITCH DAWG  *


----------



## SW713

this a good pic, the man with the magic.


----------



## sic713

nice pics hugo


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 7 2010, 10:01 PM~19012907
> *PAT'S TREY GETTING ATTENTION FROM THE SIC ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dam dat color pops with that lense


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 8 2010, 02:38 PM~19017595
> *dam dat color pops with that lense
> *


that color pops out in the sun with out a lense


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 05:35 PM~19019014
> *that color pops out in the sun with out a lense
> *


deeeeezzz nutttzzz pop out when u bend over!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

and we puttin in work like a mug.. just finished stripin a lincoln and hugo roof.. gallos dash is next, my car, and etc etc


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## infamous704

Looking Good out there in the 713! :thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman

GREAT WORK BRO,LOOKING BETTER EVERYTIME I CHECK YOU OUT.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2010, 10:24 PM~19013123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this a good pic, the man with the magic.
> *



que onda pinche darkness :cheesy: looking good foo


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 02:01 AM~18919709
> *THIS TYPE OF MOLESTATION SHOULD BE OUTLAWED.....DARKNESS LAYED SOME NASTIENESS ON BIG JOHNS BOX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i'm in love with this right here...*


----------



## HMART1970

*FEW MORE OF PATS TREY*


----------



## Vayzfinest

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LONE STAR STATE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 05:35 PM~19019020
> *and we puttin in work like a mug.. just finished stripin a lincoln and hugo roof.. gallos dash is next, my car, and etc etc
> *



Much props to homeboy SIC he got down on homeboys lincoln. Keep doing what u doing homie....


----------



## drnitrus

bad ass work as always man! if all goes well, im lookin to take the linc to you after the holidays.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 07:35 PM~19019014
> *that color pops out in the sun with out a lense
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 9 2010, 05:55 PM~19028369
> *bad ass work as always man!  if all goes well, im lookin to take the linc to you after the holidays.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

*SIC713
832.372.0874

november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up.. 
im dropping the prices for this month only..
1st come 1st serve...

call for details and pricing.

get with the sickness..*</span>













































:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BigBlue64

Ill should be heading out on the 20th. PM me the shop address


----------



## sic713

108 campbell
Pasadena tx 
77502

Call before you come.make sure I'm there


----------



## ridenlow84

make sure you call 5 min before you get there because he has a tendecy to leave even when he knows people are coming over


----------



## sic713

Ass


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 11:50 PM~19039001
> *pound me in the Ass pllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaassssssseee
> *



:uh:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 10 2010, 08:53 PM~19038343
> *make sure you call 5 min before you get there because he has a tendecy to leave even when he knows people are coming over
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 09:50 PM~19039001
> *Ass
> *



I speak ths truth ..... even cali agrees with me


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 10 2010, 09:53 PM~19038343
> *make sure you call 5 min before you get there because he has a tendecy to leave even when he knows people are coming over
> *


lol


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POTOSINO

*I HEARD FROM A GOOD FRIEND THAT YOU DID ONE OF HIS HOMIEZ RIDEZ OUT HERE IN CHITOWN SIC WHEN YOU COMING BACK?*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by POTOSINO_@Nov 12 2010, 02:05 PM~19052949
> *I HEARD FROM A GOOD FRIEND THAT YOU DID ONE OF HIS HOMIEZ RIDEZ OUT HERE IN CHITOWN SIC WHEN YOU COMING BACK?
> *


whenever someone flies me out there again.. i did the homie gonzo's ride..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 11 2010, 08:09 PM~19046760
> *I speak ths truth ..... even cali agrees with me
> *


----------



## 713ridaz

they should have never gave yo black ass a paint gun!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 12 2010, 09:55 PM~19056345
> *they should have never gave yo black ass a paint gun!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: im glad they did! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin: do you fly to waco tx. :happysad:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2010, 07:03 PM~19055046
> *whenever someone flies me out there again.. i did the homie gonzo's ride..
> *


what up sic...this is" quickstop" remember...
you ready to do this again...this time it might be 3 cars...2 with striping and
leafing and one with patterns...we'll stay in contact for this


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

New pics??? :drama:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Nov 14 2010, 11:04 AM~19064480
> *New pics??? :drama:
> *


*HERE YOU GO :biggrin: *


----------



## cutebratt04

:wow: Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 03:29 PM~19065583
> *THANKS!!!!!!</span></span>*


----------



## sancuztoms

whats up sic i think im ready for you to chage it up agian


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 13 2010, 10:50 PM~19062753
> *what up sic...this is" quickstop" remember...
> you ready to do this again...this time it might be 3 cars...2 with striping and
> leafing and one with patterns...we'll stay in contact for this
> *


sounds good.. u know im down to go to the chi


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Nov 14 2010, 09:27 PM~19069069
> *whats up sic i think im ready for you to chage it up agian
> *


aawww shit,, here we go...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

lookn good sic!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Sic you do some of the best letters I have ever seen. Keep up the good work


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 01:29 PM~19065583
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PIXs :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 15 2010, 08:00 AM~19071299
> *lookn good sic!!
> *


Thanks homie..its my graffiti background.I love lettering


----------



## '83 caddy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2010, 09:03 PM~19055046
> *whenever someone flies me out there again.. i did the homie gonzo's ride..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 02:29 PM~19065583
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: uffin: good job!! you should of done the 62 before it was in the mag


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 02:29 PM~19065583
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good stuff bro see ya in 3 weeks


----------



## rug442

here u go nick


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 15 2010, 08:39 PM~19076810
> *:nicoderm:  uffin: good job!! you should of done the 62 before it was in the mag
> *


*NO SHIT, BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 01:29 PM~19065583
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those some bad pics sick , i like the lettering :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps




----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2010, 09:03 AM~19081002
> *
> *


*FAT FINGERS HUH* :roflmao:


----------



## kiki

HIGH......................DARKNESS IS THE CACA.............


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LONE STAR STATE

Say homies do u know where i can find a front left fender and a front clip for a 1987 cadillac brougham...


----------



## cuate64

nice work


----------



## kiki

HIGH


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Nov 17 2010, 05:34 PM~19095109
> *Say homies do u know where i can find a front left fender and a front clip for a 1987 cadillac brougham...
> *


naw i dont.try junk yards


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

elco
violet ice pearl


----------



## sic713




----------



## arabretard

:0


----------



## mrchavez

looking good...... ready for magnificos


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:run:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 9 2010, 10:05 AM~19024822
> *FEW MORE OF PATS TREY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 19 2010, 02:58 PM~19111382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where's this car hidding :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Que onda sickness !!! U ready for dec. the 5th :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Nov 21 2010, 06:57 PM~19127466
> *Que onda sickness !!! U ready for dec. the 5th  :biggrin:
> *


fuck no!!


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the bad ass paint jobs.


----------



## sic713

puttin h town on da map


----------



## ChocolateThriller

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 01:29 PM~19065583
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow: :0 YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT BIG BODY


----------



## sic713




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2010, 11:15 AM~19143203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SIC713 :worship: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

...sic i tried to shoot flake an got more on me then all them panels combined..lol... mite have you do this chit... :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2010, 09:13 PM~19128687
> *fuck no!!
> *


 :0 I was gonna buy you some budlight !! Oh i mean some wine cooler :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Nov 23 2010, 01:03 PM~19143602-->
> 
> 
> 
> SIC713  :worship:
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 01:06 PM~19143625
> *...sic i  tried  to  shoot  flake  an  got  more  on  me  then all them  panels combined..lol... mite  have  you  do this  chit... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to much air pressure..yea its messy
> <!--QuoteBegin-OH MY GOD 86_@Nov 23 2010, 03:43 PM~19145030
> *:0  I was gonna buy you some budlight !! Oh i mean some wine cooler  :biggrin:
> *


u coming down?
who else coming


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 08:21 AM~19151137
> *
> to much air pressure..yea its messy
> 
> u coming down?
> who else coming
> *


Hey sic i was supposed to go down there last week,but my two sons and wife got sick so I going to postpone it till they get better. I dont hope im getting sick next.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Nov 24 2010, 07:30 AM~19151165
> *Hey sic i was supposed to go down there last week,but my two sons and wife got sick so I going to postpone it till they get better.  I dont hope im getting sick next.
> *


 no problem bro.. just get at me when u ready. hope all goes well with fam


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I really love that big body! Hope I get to see u next year bro.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 24 2010, 11:18 AM~19152629
> *I really love that big body! Hope I get to see u next year bro.
> *


thanks.. yea we can def set sumthing up. im always down to travel..


----------



## mrchavez

see you at magnificos... beessssshhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

4 show


----------



## DVNRDGRS

TTT happy holidays homie


----------



## Hail To The Chief

What up Sic don't for get about us up here in Michigan I still need you to do my frame and truck!


----------



## sic713

got my camera working again.. new pics coming soon of some projects i got going


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2010, 08:50 AM~19181396
> *got my camera working again.. new pics coming soon of some projects i got going
> *


might be time to buy a new one bissh :uh:


----------



## rug442

:wow:


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 07:21 AM~19151137
> *
> u coming down?
> who else coming
> *


 :yes: :yes: So far my bro. larry & me


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Nov 28 2010, 08:35 PM~19186022-->
> 
> 
> 
> might be time to buy a new one bissh  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no.. i locked memmory card.. didnt know u could lock em..:ugh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OH MY GOD 86_@Nov 29 2010, 06:45 AM~19188534
> *:yes:  :yes:  So far my bro. larry & me
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2010, 08:39 AM~19188734
> *no.. i locked memmory card.. didnt know u could lock em..:ugh:
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: pendejo


----------



## downforce

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 AM~19188734
> *no.. i locked memmory card.. didnt know u could lock em..:ugh:
> *


Did you recently delete files from it onto your computer? if so, plug it back into the computer and delete the computer's trash...it should unlock the memory card and restore its capacity space.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the best paint jobs.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 29 2010, 04:00 PM~19191976
> *Did you recently delete files from it onto your computer? if so, plug it back into the computer and delete the computer's trash...it should unlock the memory card and restore its capacity space.
> *


no the card had a lil tab on the side that locks it.I didn't know u could lock em.but its workin now. Thanks tho


----------



## bigshod




----------



## cali rydah




----------



## mrchavez

aye wey...on tan las viejas...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2010, 09:50 AM~19181396
> *got my camera working again.. new pics coming soon of some projects i got going
> *


 :drama:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## bigshod




----------



## mrchavez

wtf...........


----------



## hotstuff5964

wtf :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 1 2010, 12:28 PM~19209754
> *wtf  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## tito_ls

you gonna be striping during setup, know someone interested..


----------



## mrchavez

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, $moneymaker$, degre576
:wave: 


i think im getting sum stripes.


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 03:34 PM~19211282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: luckys!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 28 2010, 09:22 PM~19186538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good sic


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## LONE STAR STATE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2010, 08:12 AM~19227311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good homie, hope to see u on sunday....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2010, 10:12 AM~19227311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

thanks sic



















before and after


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2010, 09:12 AM~19227311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice bro!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh my! Nice panel!


----------



## topd0gg

nice work on the monte


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 07:50 PM~18906596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw the truk 2day its sik as hell


----------



## sic713

thamks everyone


----------



## LONE STAR STATE

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 4 2010, 01:28 PM~19237251
> *Saw the truk 2day its sik as hell
> *



Preciate that bro... :biggrin:... Homeboy SIC got down


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 4 2010, 06:04 PM~19238509
> *Preciate that bro... :biggrin:... Homeboy SIC got down
> *


If u don't mind me askin we're did u buy that rear window or who manufactures it?


----------



## LONE STAR STATE

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Dec 4 2010, 05:31 PM~19238671
> *If u don't mind me askin we're did u buy that rear window or who manufactures it?
> *


hit me up tomorrow at the show...


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 4 2010, 07:09 PM~19238916
> *hit me up tomorrow at the show...
> *


Sure will bro. Thxz


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for sik


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 02:34 PM~19211282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

fker


----------



## ILUVMY82

DAMN PUTTIN IT DOWN NASTY


----------



## sic713

few rides i did


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

re did this 3 days before show


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


did u really? dam


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


i really like the ones at the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:10 PM~19265383
> *did u really? dam
> *


yea.. added the bottom re base and flaked the car.. let roof alone


----------



## LONE STAR STATE

What it do SIC, thats some nice work.....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 7 2010, 04:49 PM~19265739
> *What it do SIC, thats some nice work.....
> *


sup homie.. chillin.. relaxin


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


*3 days before the show! Sand, laid silver base with a gang of flake, candy blue patterns, recleared and cut/buffed.....Ohh dont forget all the fucking tape and paper, ***** gets down! :biggrin: *


----------



## pi4short

nice work brotha...! :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks hugo,slim


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bro u got anything new?


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 7 2010, 10:18 PM~19268952
> *Wassup bro u got anything new?
> *


some o the stuff i just posted is


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


my favorite one u did sick :biggrin: i love the top foo :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

mines too


----------



## HMART1970

*MY TOP DONE BY SICK BLINGING UNDER SHOW LIGHTS :biggrin: *


----------



## sic713

iced like a mutha fucka


----------



## mrchavez

badass......


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2010, 05:13 PM~19273988
> *badass......
> *


x2 tight werk sic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:48 PM~19265129
> *few rides i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you beat me to it kneegromus

here's some more, first one hugo took, the last 3 where taken by raul aka "65RIVI"


----------



## sic713




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:thumbsup: Allways clean stuff sic !!


----------



## mrchavez

hey enfermo713... wtf is up.... how busy are you. might have to ship yo ass to central texas... :ninja: :ninja: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2010, 10:39 AM~19292360
> *hey  enfermo713... wtf is  up.... how busy  are  you.  might  have  to  ship  yo  ass to  central texas... :ninja:  :ninja:  :rimshot:  :boink:
> *


whats up.. shit im ready to work..hit me up on da text


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2010, 01:37 PM~19293894
> *whats up.. shit im ready to work..hit me up on da text
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2010, 03:37 PM~19293894
> *whats up.. shit im ready to work..hit me up on da text
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## sic713

few pics in my cam..
slimss linc and robs 62


----------



## sic713

refection off linc.. straight out the gun..


----------



## sic713

progress..
did both side of the car in about a hr and half. in the cold weather


----------



## sic713

chocolate thriller.. dropped of weds morn. picked up thurs morn..pulled a late nighter


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT




----------



## Hail To The Chief

Looking good Sic I can't wiate for spring!!


----------



## sic713

me either...


----------



## wimone

lookin good homie, keep it up!!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 07:32 PM~19309617
> *progress..
> did both side of the car in about a hr and half. in the cold weather
> *


Nice touch on the 62


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2010, 01:37 PM~19293894
> *whats up.. shit im ready to work..hit me up on da text
> *


call me so i can get this fixed


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 05:30 PM~19309608
> *few pics in my cam..
> slimss linc and robs 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :0 thats bad ass on the 62 i need to get some of that ,and thx sic for doing that favor on my trunk lid, if you plan on being out this way let me or germain know so we can get this roof done :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 15 2010, 06:07 PM~19336657
> *damn :0  thats bad ass on the 62 i need to get some of that  ,and thx sic for doing that favor on my trunk lid, if you plan on being out this way let me or germain know  so  we can get this roof done  :thumbsup:
> *


no plans but im down to fly up there for a weekend.. or so.. wont take too long.. but wait till next yr when weather warms up and stuff.. think jermain wants me to do his cutlass also


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2010, 07:26 PM~19337511
> *no plans but im down to fly up there for a weekend.. or so.. wont take too long.. but wait till next yr when weather warms up and stuff.. think jermain wants me to do his cutlass also
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84

BUMP


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 06:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *



*LIKE MCD'S !M LOV!N !T............*


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


*Damn , Good job! :h5:*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 05:59 PM~19265259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re did this 3 days before show
> *


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## ridenlow84

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps

what it doo sick :biggrin: 

u rimind me of kevin hart :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 21 2010, 08:34 AM~19383650
> *what it doo sick  :biggrin:
> 
> u rimind me of kevin hart  :happysad:
> *


wtf.. ur retarded..lay off the laquer.. lol


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2010, 09:12 AM~19383865
> *wtf.. ur retarded..lay off the laquer.. lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up sik! How u been bro? Your work is hella clean.


----------



## sic713

sup homie.. im alright just trying to make it thru the holidays.. im ready to bust dat this new yrs...got some ideals im ready to try out.. my brain been going crazy.. lmao


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## rug442

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19285565 :run: :boink: :buttkick:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

BEAUTIFUL work !


----------



## sic713

gracias!


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## majikmike0118

merry chrismahanakwanzakah sicco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Dec 24 2010, 09:57 AM~19410725-->
> 
> 
> 
> merry chrismahanakwanzakah sicco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> feliz navidad
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Dec 24 2010, 10:40 AM~19411012
> *Happy Holidays everyone.
> *


thanks same 2 u


----------



## cali rydah

:uh: :angry:


----------



## SW713

:uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Merry xmas my nukka!!! :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

New pics?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Will you be at the shop Friday?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Dec 28 2010, 06:15 PM~19442948
> *Will you be at the shop Friday?
> *


dont think so


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## sic713

ummmmmmm


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2010, 10:50 PM~19454686
> *ummmmmmm
> *



what up foo :wow: :wow:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 24 2010, 04:56 PM~19413703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


wtf.... :ugh:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Dec 30 2010, 09:21 AM~19457616
> *wtf.... :ugh:
> *



hes raping the poor toilet


----------



## sic713

droppin off some cosby kids


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 24 2010, 04:56 PM~19413703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


THIS SHOULD BE IN SPY PICS!
:biggrin: 

PAPPARAZI ALL OVER. ITS NOT SAFE FOR YOU EVEN TO TAKE A SHIIT . YOU REACHED FAME HOMIE THAT DOOKEY IS WORTH $$$$ LOL STAY UP SIC :ugh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2010, 01:24 PM~19459393
> *droppin off some cosby kids
> *


mr. look at these chuck taylors....lmfao.....


----------



## KABEL




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

When will you be back at the shop?


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 24 2010, 05:56 PM~19413703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## mrchavez

what up mike...have a good new years... 2011 is calling your ass, take it easy homie and we'll catch up with you soon...another year gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! peace out homie....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~+Dec 30 2010, 03:01 PM~19459991-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SHOULD BE IN SPY PICS!
> :biggrin:
> 
> PAPPARAZI ALL OVER. ITS NOT SAFE FOR YOU EVEN TO TAKE A SHIIT . YOU REACHED FAME HOMIE THAT DOOKEY IS WORTH $$$$  LOL STAY UP SIC  :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol..thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 03:06 PM~19460033
> *mr. look at  these chuck taylors....lmfao.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 11:13 PM~19464411
> *When will you be back at the shop?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> monday or tues.. i dunno
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Dec 31 2010, 12:07 PM~19467899
> *what up mike...have  a  good new years... 2011 is calling your ass, take it easy homie and we'll catch up with you soon...another year gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! peace out homie....
> *


already, be safe.. hit me up homie.. ill be around


----------



## elspock84

Happy new year nukka!!! Hope all ur dreams come true this year :boink: :boink:


----------



## sic713

happy new yrs homies..
and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am.. 

be safe muthafuckaz...


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2010, 05:17 PM~19470147
> *happy new yrs homies..
> and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am..
> 
> be safe muthafuckaz...
> *


 :biggrin: ima be rollin 2night.see you tommorow.ill hit you up......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Dec 31 2010, 09:53 PM~19472011
> *:biggrin: ima be rollin 2night.see you tommorow.ill hit you up......
> *


Aww ready.be safe.hit me up


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2010, 05:17 PM~19470147
> *happy new yrs homies..
> and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am..
> 
> be safe muthafuckaz...
> *



happy new years foo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 09:16 AM~19473710
> *happy new years foo  :biggrin:
> *


same to u homie


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 31 2010, 01:26 AM~19464909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



miklo you retarded ass :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

2011 is here.. big ups to those who supported me last year ,and bigger ups to those who been following since day one..new yr, new cars, new style.. looking foward to those who are bringing me their rides and those who are flying me out.. greatly appriciated.. thanks homie


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 06:13 PM~19484566
> *2011 is here.. big ups to those who supported me last year ,and bigger ups to those who been following since day one..new yr, new cars, new style.. looking foward to those who are bringing me their rides and those who are flying me out.. greatly appriciated.. thanks homie
> *


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

What about those who aren't "bringing" you their rides or "flying" you out?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 2 2011, 09:30 PM~19486529
> *What about those who aren't "bringing" you their rides or "flying" you out?
> *


you fit in.. ur ride is here...


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 2 2011, 09:30 PM~19486529
> *What about those who aren't "bringing" you their rides or "flying" you out?
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 10:28 PM~19487291
> *you fit in.. ur ride is here...
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2011, 12:28 AM~19487291
> *you fit in.. ur ride is here...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> HEY SICK, DO YOU HAVE PICS OF YOUR MOTOR?? I WANNA DO THAT TO MY REGAL?


----------



## sic713

check my build up topic. link in sig


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 06:13 PM~19484566
> *2011 is here.. big ups to those who supported me last year ,and bigger ups to those who been following since day one..new yr, new cars, new style.. looking foward to those who are bringing me their rides and those who are flying me out.. greatly appriciated.. thanks homie
> *



I always said give this fool some time he will be getting better and better hopefully this year you will do 2 of my cars


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 3 2011, 10:23 PM~19496394
> *I always said give this fool some time he will be getting better and better hopefully this year you will do 2 of my cars
> *


  me too :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

awwwww


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2011, 11:57 PM~19497440
> *awwwww
> *


 :boink:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 11:24 PM~19497168
> *  me too  :biggrin:
> *


me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 4 2011, 07:22 AM~19498668
> *me 3 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## phatcity214

Turning out nice


----------



## DVNRDGRS

mann preciate it my niggga!!


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 08:51 AM~19509102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :run: think I might do patterns on mine now!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 5 2011, 12:28 PM~19510016
> *:0  :run: think I might do patterns on mine now!
> *


 :0 do it do it do it :0


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2011, 11:30 AM~19510027
> *:0 do it do it do it  :0
> *


Haha we'll see


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper+Jan 5 2011, 10:28 AM~19510016-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :run: think I might do patterns on mine now!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 10:30 AM~19510027
> *:0 do it do it do it  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-hittin back bumper_@Jan 5 2011, 10:49 AM~19510146
> *Haha we'll see
> *


should start on urs end of week


----------



## cali rydah

:boink: :run: :run:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 3 2011, 11:23 PM~19496394
> *I always said give this fool some time he will be getting better and better hopefully this year you will do 2 of my cars
> *



i always said he was gay :dunno: 





but the boy can paint gottdammit :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 5 2011, 04:24 PM~19511873
> *i always said he was gay :dunno:
> but the boy can paint gottdammit :biggrin:
> *


paint ur face :skeet: :skeet: :skeet:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2011, 03:07 PM~19512192
> *paint ur face  :skeet:  :skeet:  :skeet:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 03:08 PM~19511754
> *should start on urs end of week
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jan 5 2011, 02:24 PM~19511873-->
> 
> 
> 
> i always said he was gay :dunno:
> but the boy can paint gottdammit :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2011, 03:07 PM~19512192
> *paint ur face  :skeet:  :skeet:  :skeet:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## loster87

looking good sic...


----------



## sic713




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 08:25 PM~19514157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 08:25 PM~19514157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:drama: <span style=\'color:red\'>That doesn't suck</span> :drama:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 5 2011, 10:09 PM~19516331
> *:drama: <span style=\'color:red\'>That doesn't suck</span>  :drama:
> *


whats up man


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 08:25 PM~19514157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













*Can't wait 4 da Fleetwood to get molested.*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 07:51 AM~19509102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice patterns


----------



## pancho1969

Great work in here :worship:


----------



## ILUVMY82




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 6 2011, 03:15 PM~19521946
> *whats up man
> *


Oh Shit.... :sprint: 



Just kidding, what's good homie?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 07:51 AM~19509102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 that looks SICK FOO :cheesy: whatcha got in that spray bottle foo? :squint:


----------



## sic713

Wax and grease remover.lol.. so I don't spill it


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 07:51 AM~19509102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD CARLOS  :biggrin:


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 5 2011, 10:28 AM~19510016
> *:0  :run: think I might do patterns on mine now!
> *


do it wey los linc coming out clean as hell...do yours too fool!!!!! :wow:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 6 2011, 11:30 PM~19527836
> *LOOKING GOOD CARLOS   :biggrin:
> *


thanks mike


----------



## mrchavez

where the pics at.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 08:25 PM~19514157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

cam broke


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2011, 06:31 PM~19542236
> *cam broke
> *


  :tears:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 6 2011, 10:56 PM~19526970
> *Oh Shit.... :sprint:
> Just kidding, what's good homie?
> *


lol  ... everything is good and u


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Nothing worth complaining about


----------



## switches4life

HAPPY B DAY FOOL, KEEP SPRAYING


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2011, 03:42 PM~19549013
> *HAPPY B DAY FOOL, KEEP SPRAYING
> *


x2


----------



## sic713

Thanks homies


----------



## sic713

postin new pics a lil later,..


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rug442

I COULD DECIDE.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 9 2011, 11:18 PM~19553115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I COULD DECIDE.
> *


damn
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAPPY B-DAY BRO


----------



## sic713

:roflmao: fuckin miklo... ur a fool.
Thanks everybody


----------



## sic713




----------



## 95rangeron14z

Awesome work, just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

happy birthday homie.... hope all is good with you....


----------



## Hoss805

Happy birthday Homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 10 2011, 12:27 PM~19556407-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday homie.... hope all is good with you....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hoss805_@Jan 10 2011, 12:40 PM~19556501
> *Happy birthday Homie  :biggrin:
> *


yall a day late,but its the thought that counts...lmao..


----------



## HMART1970

*HAPPY B-DAY MY *****!!!!!!!* :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2011, 10:22 AM~19554753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2011, 05:23 PM~19558800
> *yall a day late,but its the thought that counts...lmao..
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 10:07 AM~17220837
> *Alright mutha fuckaz..didn't know my birth certificate said female..all this she this and she that...*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

*both rides are done.. ready for clear now.. red linc will get that tommorow.. black one maybe sunday, give the stripes time to cure..*


----------



## sic713




----------



## pi4short

looking good sic.... :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 05:28 PM~19577542
> *both rides are done.. ready for clear now.. red linc will get that tommorow.. black one maybe sunday, give the stripes time to cure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I like it looks good both cars!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jan 12 2011, 04:41 PM~19577636-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good sic.... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hittin back bumper_@Jan 12 2011, 04:47 PM~19577690
> *:wow: I like it looks good both cars!
> *


good to know.. :thumbsup:

i like em both.. few touch ups here and there and we good to go :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

ballin....


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2011, 06:37 PM~19578166
> *ballin....
> *


If I had a 61 rag id be ballin :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jan 12 2011, 05:37 PM~19578166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ballin....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hittin back bumper_@Jan 12 2011, 05:39 PM~19578187
> *If I had a 61 rag id be ballin  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 05:29 PM~19577549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lokkn good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87

looks good sick


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 06:28 PM~19577542
> *both rides are done.. ready for clear now.. red linc will get that tommorow.. black one maybe sunday, give the stripes time to cure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Happy Late B-Day Brotha... Looking good up in here.. keep'em coming :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 13 2011, 10:57 AM~19585490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok and.....why are you posting this in my topic?
:dunno:


----------



## sic713

we got clear..... sucks in this cold ass weather we got..


----------



## sic713




----------



## Drop'em

any pics on the Caddy from Beaumont


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 13 2011, 05:11 PM~19588612
> *any pics on the Caddy from Beaumont
> *


havent sprayed it yet. after these 2 lincs leave ill be working on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 07:10 PM~19588604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 06:10 PM~19588604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

lincs looking clean


----------



## chevylo97

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 04:32 PM~19588361
> *ok and.....why are you posting this in my topic?
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh: 

lics looking sic!!!!


----------



## sic713

I guess.


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19599504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: badass!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19599504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

that look good wey.... u comprende???????? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 15 2011, 11:44 AM~19605098
> *that look good wey.... u comprende???????? :biggrin:
> *


u stupid.. whats up foo.. :420:


----------



## cali rydah

clear the shop


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:51 PM~19599496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good los , when its done you already know what we talked about !


----------



## 713ridaz

hay hay


----------



## ockennyb

:h5:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2011, 10:21 PM~19608206
> * clear the shop
> *


Hey hey hey...don't run me out just yet! :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 04:29 PM~19613417
> *Hey hey hey...don't run me out just yet!  :nicoderm:
> *


lol.. i wanted to buy the caprice back but came up on another project, so he needs to hurry so he can get onto my new project, after our caprice first! :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

I would have sold it back to ya! I'm ready for him to get started on it so I can stop changing my mind LMAO...should be soon!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 05:33 PM~19613760
> *I would have sold it back to ya! I'm ready for him to get started on it so I can stop changing my mind LMAO...should be soon!!  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


i was talking to him and i was saying i was gonna ask u but the ls came kandy painted :biggrin: gonna redo the whole car tho.. :happysad: i know the feeling i get impatient too and start over thinking stuff :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2011, 08:54 PM~19614292
> *i was talking to him and i was saying i was gonna ask u but the ls came kandy painted  :biggrin:  gonna redo the whole car tho..  :happysad:  i know the feeling i get impatient too and start over thinking stuff  :happysad:
> *


I seen the pic in your avatar, looks like a good start. I got an LS that I will hopefully put back together in a couple years, just trying to get the caprice wrapped up before all my money goes to my daughter's 15 otherwise it will be sitting for a minute too :happysad:

Anyways stay up, good luck with the MC!!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 08:29 PM~19615247
> *I seen the pic in your avatar, looks like a good start. I got an LS that I will hopefully put back together in a couple years, just trying to get the caprice wrapped up before all my money goes to my daughter's 15 otherwise it will be sitting for a minute too  :happysad:
> 
> Anyways stay up, good luck with the MC!!
> *


i need some ls parts, hook me up.. i need new tail lights and driver side corner lens  cash in hand,let me know how much! :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Only if I got extras, will check this week and let you know.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 16 2011, 08:51 PM~19615508
> *Only if I got extras, will check this week and let you know.
> *


----------



## Hail To The Chief

What's up sic spring is right around the couner don't forget about me! We need to set up a date I'm thinking 2 weeks in April!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hail To The Chief_@Jan 17 2011, 07:25 PM~19623887
> *What's up sic spring is right around the couner don't forget about me!  We need to set up a date I'm thinking 2 weeks in April!!
> *


i think dre needs work too. hit him up .. my schedule is free. i aint worried about bein home for easter sunday, so let me knwo something..


----------



## sic713




----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 16 2011, 11:52 AM~19611287
> *looking good los , when its done you already know what we talked about !
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Jan 17 2011, 10:10 PM~19625227
> *:scrutinize:
> *


That's. What I said, this that dude that always talkin bout hopping and got called out by a few people and never showed up


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 09:04 PM~19625141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 08:18 PM~19624503
> *i think dre needs work too. hit him up .. my schedule is free. i aint worried about bein home for easter sunday, so let me knwo something..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah

:420:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 09:04 PM~19625141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shit buuuumps son :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:51 PM~19599496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glassssss :biggrin:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:51 PM~19599504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :420: :werd:


----------



## sic713

whats up my peoples...


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2011, 05:52 PM~19642181
> *whats up my peoples...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## gimp350

sick


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2011, 05:52 PM~19642181
> *whats up my peoples...
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## sancuztoms

yeah me to more work i need/want more added well see depends how long ur here and who all is getting theres done ill get at you a lil bit later........oc


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Jan 20 2011, 06:45 PM~19653104
> *yeah me to more work i need/want more added well see depends how long ur here and who all is getting theres done ill get at you a lil bit later........oc
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2006, 07:37 AM~6095365
> *thankx homie.. i try to take some people advice with a good attitude.. but sometimes its hard when they tryin tp put ya down.. but thanks for th love.. hopefully in 3 yrs ill be well known*


u said it n u ment it :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Jan 20 2011, 06:45 PM~19653104
> *yeah me to more work i need/want more added well see depends how long ur here and who all is getting theres done ill get at you a lil bit later........oc
> *


cool


----------



## sancuztoms

ttt


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Any updates? :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 22 2011, 10:51 AM~19666857
> *Any updates?  :nicoderm:
> *


nope.. u know better than that! the weather is fucking up his flow..:biggrin: i have a boy that may be interested in taking the box off ur hands..


----------



## cali rydah

thanks for the help yesterday..round 2 today if u wanna get dirty again..lol.. all **** :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2011, 01:37 PM~19667097
> *thanks for the help yesterday..round 2 today if u wanna get dirty again..lol.. all **** :happysad:
> *


Keep talking like that and people are going to think he's molesting more than cars!

So the lincs are still in the works then?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 22 2011, 06:25 PM~19669204
> *Keep talking like that and people are going to think he's molesting more than cars!
> 
> So the lincs are still in the works then?
> *


he does..lol..and yes they are pretty much done.. he says they should be gone by end of the week..


----------



## INIMITABLE




----------



## cali rydah




----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2011, 09:43 AM~19692208
> *:boink:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2011, 09:52 AM~19692271
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2011, 11:47 AM~19693161
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 25 2011, 06:03 PM~19695878
> *
> *


----------



## fons

O BOY


----------



## sic713




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2011, 07:44 AM~19711402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those colors remind me of my lac....  , oh well I hope I win the lottery so I can get a SIC paint job.... :biggrin: looking good geuy!


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2011, 08:44 AM~19711402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good we still on for sat?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:51 PM~19599496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Jan 27 2011, 09:47 AM~19712201-->
> 
> 
> 
> those colors remind me of my lac....   , oh well I hope I win the lottery so I can get a SIC paint job.... :biggrin:  looking good geuy!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just need that baby blue on there :biggrin:
> im not expensive.. but paint did go up.. assholes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hittin back bumper_@Jan 27 2011, 09:51 AM~19712233
> *Lookin good we still on for sat?
> *


sat or sunday...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2011, 07:44 AM~19711402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLURY BUT NIIICE... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

:biggrin: SATURDAY BUMP BRO...


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

STARTING THE YR OFF RIGHT.. THANKS TO THOSE WHO SURPORT.. GMC ENVOY BACK IN KILLEN.. RED AND BLK LINC BACK IN PALESTINE..

THANKS LADIES AND FELLAZ...



















GOOD WORK, BETTER PRICES..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

So...What's next? :x:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 30 2011, 07:38 PM~19740455
> *So...What's next?  :x:
> *


my luxury sport!! :biggrin: :x: :x:


----------



## sancuztoms

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Jan 30 2011, 07:38 PM~19740455-->
> 
> 
> 
> So...What's next?  :x:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Jan 30 2011, 09:17 PM~19741454
> *my luxury sport!!  :biggrin:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2011, 11:13 PM~19742826
> *:biggrin:
> *


ok the caprice had next!!! :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

He's always got more than one car going at a time so we're good.




(Mike if you feel like you need more practice, go ahead and knock out the luxory sport first :0 :rimshot: )


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jan 31 2011, 05:07 PM~19748589
> *He's always got more than one car going at a time so we're good.
> (Mike if you feel like you need more practice, go ahead and knock out the luxory sport first  :0  :rimshot: )
> *


actually i wanna do it next..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 05:26 PM~19748789
> *actually i wanna do it next..
> *


hit me up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2011, 06:42 PM~19749533
> *hit me up
> *


k


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 07:05 PM~19749768
> *k
> *


----------



## REC




----------



## SW713

he can hit deez nutz next with his mouff!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2011, 09:54 PM~19752054
> *he can hit deez nutz next with his mouff!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## SW713

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *sic713*

uh huh, see i said nutz in mouff and he shows up dammit i'm good :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2011, 09:56 PM~19752091
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713
> 
> uh huh, see i said nutz in mouff and he shows up dammit i'm good :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR LAC 95

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

patterns by slimondabumperrrrr


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Forgiven 63

:biggrin: .................................................


----------



## imgntnschgo

We'll be looking for you,when you make your stop in chicago sic....


----------



## sic713




----------



## chumain805

:wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Feb 2 2011, 11:39 AM~19766841-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: .................................................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-imgntnschgo_@Feb 2 2011, 11:39 AM~19766844
> *We'll be looking for you,when you make your stop in chicago sic....
> *


together cc is bring me out there if all goes well.. if u guys are coo hit em up


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Feb 2 2011, 11:40 AM~19766847
> *:wave:
> *


sup mayne.. i need to call u and talk about 6 foe


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

plenty of pics just posted.. no need to hunt for a while.. untill elspock,rivis n lacs brings the gayness... lmao..


----------



## mrchavez

whuts tha damn deal sic!!! this weather in texas is a bioch.. fawk this chit.. gotta stay insideand chill :420: :420: :werd:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 12:26 PM~19767144
> *whuts tha damn deal sic!!! this weather in texas is a bioch.. fawk this chit..  gotta stay insideand chill :420:  :420:  :werd:
> *


yep. im home. painted ahood last night.. went to check on it this morning and back home i went.. thats why i posted all these damn pics.. nothing else to do nawmean..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MORNING BUMP SIC...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

aww i feel sorry for yall in texas this what we got last night in michigan








this a pic from my girl mika


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 2 2011, 12:59 PM~19767349-->
> 
> 
> 
> MORNING BUMP SIC...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONY MONTANA_@Feb 2 2011, 01:02 PM~19767375
> *aww i feel sorry for yall in texas this what we got last night in michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this a pic from my girl mika
> *


man fuck that.. ill cry if my low low was buried like that..thats just crazy.. i remember playin basketball with ur lil boy.. i love texas... lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 01:23 PM~19767560
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> man fuck that.. ill cry if my low low was buried like that..thats just crazy.. i remember playin basketball with ur lil boy.. i love texas... lol
> *


that boy wanna go play outside today
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 2 2011, 01:26 PM~19767593
> *that boy wanna go play outside today
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol.snow taller than him


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 11:42 AM~19766854
> *:wave:
> together cc is bring me out there if all goes well.. if u guys are coo hit em up
> *


hell yea we cool....


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 11:42 AM~19766854
> *:wave:
> together cc is bring me out there if all goes well.. if u guys are coo hit em up
> *


what up sic...we have a caddy that needs stripping and silver leafing...i'm 
aware together c.c. got some cars worked on,if you can fit us in your schedule
i'll talk with together and work out with them,they some straight up homies
we'll work something out....laterz


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 3 2011, 10:52 AM~19777169
> *what up sic...we have a caddy that needs stripping and silver leafing...i'm
> aware together c.c. got some cars worked on,if you can fit us in your schedule
> i'll talk with together and work out with them,they some straight up homies
> we'll work something out....laterz
> *


yeai can fit you in..i should be up there formaybe 2 weeks.. enought ime to do thier rides and you guys..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 05:36 PM~19779245
> *yeai can fit you in..i should be up there formaybe 2 weeks.. enought ime to do thier rides and you guys..*


 :wow: 

ALL ****.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 03:36 PM~19779245
> *yeai can fit you in..i should be up there formaybe 2 weeks.. enought ime to do thier rides and you guys..
> *


more ****  :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

can u spray this right now... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 10:02 AM~19785909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u spray this right now... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Ice Pearls? :wow:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 3 2011, 03:44 PM~19779324-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> ALL ****.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Feb 3 2011, 04:35 PM~19779751
> *more ****  :wow:
> *


lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 08:02 AM~19785909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u spray this right now... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


dazzam


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 4 2011, 09:19 AM~19786365
> *Ice Pearls?  :wow:
> *


waterbase snow-flakes with a lil ice pearl texture gots sum texture but it will buff out after sum wet sanding.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2011, 08:02 AM~19785909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u spray this right now... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 hno: Just make sure you buy him a 2 liter sunkist & he will due it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Feb 4 2011, 01:45 PM~19788403
> *:0  hno: Just make sure you buy him a 2 liter sunkist & he will due it  :biggrin:
> *


no mames wey!..
lmao


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Feb 4 2011, 01:45 PM~19788403
> *:0  hno: Just make sure you buy him a 2 liter sunkist & he will due it  :biggrin:
> *


i just bought him one red kool aid jammer :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 5 2011, 01:02 AM~19785909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u spray this right now... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i only dream nightmares of pics like that now. now its nothing but palm trees and people that talk funny... (australia)


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 03:36 PM~19779245
> *yeai can fit you in..i should be up there formaybe 2 weeks.. enought ime to do thier rides and you guys..
> *


orale....


----------



## MR LAC 95

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Feb 4 2011, 01:45 PM~19788403-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  hno: Just make sure you buy him a 2 liter sunkist & he will due it  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammit thats it... :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 01:48 PM~19788430
> *no mames wey!..
> lmao
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u comprende guat u just said... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cali [email protected] 4 2011, 01:49 PM~19788438
> *i just bought him one red kool aid jammer  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 01:50 PM~19788443
> *i only dream nightmares of pics like that now. now its nothing but palm trees and people that talk funny... (australia)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 11:31 AM~19766779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like this one :cheesy:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 10:53 AM~19766941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Feb 6 2011, 01:08 AM~19799391
> *more pics please  :biggrin:
> *


been posted.. somewhere in the topic.. not toooo ar back


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 01:48 PM~19788430
> *no mames wey!..
> lmao
> *


  Me la pelas ... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

THANKS SIC...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## RA-RA

uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 6 2006, 10:58 AM~5190468-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bike i just painted
> 
> [attachmentid=527856]
> 
> [attachmentid=527857]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt [email protected] 11 2006, 07:53 PM~5223382
> *damnnn niceee new paint job alot of detail work into the graphics.... props... looks similar style to this firewall i did :thumbsup:
> (this was just the base for the kandy)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5561057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY TRIED TO TAKE IT BACK TO THE BEGINING BUT COULDN'T...LOL... LOVE YOUR GUYS STYLE... GREAT WORK BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY




----------



## charles85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Feb 8 2011, 07:12 PM~19821611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldn't or couldn't work in this weather :0 what up sic


----------



## MR LAC 95

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Feb 8 2011, 07:12 PM~19821611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my future bombita.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sancuztoms




----------



## sic713

something old










new


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

What, no boring pics of bodywork??


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

*last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
a member of my club passed away..rip luis 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256

http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html

nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..


nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..



























next day i came back and striped it..
here it is all done..



































*


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 07:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :angel:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 09:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :angel:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

You, Ness and Dre made us proud. Good job.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 08:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn sorry for yaw loss :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 09:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful bro ! :angel:


----------



## mrchavez

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chumain805

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 09:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hoss805

good job bro. 
may the homie rest in peace :angel:


----------



## pi4short

:angel:


----------



## sic713

thanks fellaz.. wanted to wait a while before i posted this up, but thank you all.. from me, and the houston stylez fam


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DAMN BRO SORRY FOR YOU AND YOUR CLUBS LOSS :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sic713

thank u


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2011, 12:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



condolences man. also, does he normally paint without a mask? gotta look out for your homies man....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 13 2011, 01:18 AM~19856520
> *condolences man. also, does he normally paint without a mask?  gotta look out for your homies man....
> *


yea...he does..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2011, 11:27 AM~19857779
> *yea...he does..
> *


well buy him a mask nukka :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 10:44 AM~19857876
> *well buy him a mask nukka  :uh:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2011, 02:28 PM~19858745
> *
> *


Broke ass nukka let him at least borrow yours


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2011, 03:51 PM~19859344
> *Broke ass nukka let him at least borrow yours
> *


ok


----------



## danny chawps

what it dooo mufuka , come roll some stickyickyicky with yo boy :biggrin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## sancuztoms

:angel: sorry about ur loss bro


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2011, 03:27 AM~19857779
> *yea...he does..
> *


yikes...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Feb 13 2011, 09:10 PM~19862297-->
> 
> 
> 
> what it dooo mufuka , come roll some stickyickyicky with yo boy :biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 .. im in d.a.r.e club..
> drugs ae bad.. very very bad..
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sancuztoms_@Feb 13 2011, 10:00 PM~19862842
> *:angel: sorry about ur loss bro
> *


----------



## mrchavez

whut it do whut it do


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MONDAY BUMP SIC...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 07:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angel: :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 09:32 AM~19851177
> *last week i posted on facebook,"just painted the realest shit ever..it was a pleasure"
> a member of my club passed away..rip luis
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7928256
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/26793353/detail.html
> 
> nes..stylez y sup "brother in law" to luis hit me up to paint his casket.. i was all game..
> it was during the cold houston freeze, so we borrow a booth where my other club member dre works..
> nes sprayin last coat of clear.. he hasnt painted in a min so but layed it out like never before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next day i came back and striped it..
> here it is all done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angel: Thats real, looking good homie.


----------



## KDM66

that shit was cool sorry for your loss guys tell ness wear a mask


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Feb 15 2011, 12:53 AM~19873595
> *that shit was cool sorry for your loss guys  tell ness wear a mask
> *


ness always wears a mask, we forgot em..


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2011, 01:43 PM~19884581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


squidy on the right :cheesy:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

stripes by me..









overall by urs truely..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2011, 05:50 PM~19886472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn bro you beat da shit outta of da ride :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

gas hopping..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2011, 09:35 AM~19891694
> *gas hopping..
> *


i got da # of a painter if u want me to hook u up


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2011, 08:52 AM~19891818
> *i got da # of a painter if u want me to hook u up
> *


lol.. i aint fixin shit this time. i fixed chips before. next time i do anything to this car.. it will be a complete full make over..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2011, 09:55 AM~19891834
> *lol.. i aint fixin shit this time. i fixed chips before. next time i do anything to this car.. it will be a complete full make over..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 24 2010, 07:04 PM~18397323
> *got some more pics of ur work sic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT SOMTHING LIKE THIS SICK   :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Feb 18 2011, 10:15 AM~19901408
> *I WANT SOMTHING LIKE THIS SICK     :0
> *


got u homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the paint jobs.


----------



## kingkong1072

great work bro got my cutty at a&m customs cant wait to see what you do to it


----------



## mrchavez

ttt :uh:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Feb 18 2011, 01:48 PM~19902766
> *great work bro got my cutty at a&m customs cant wait to see what you do to it
> *


yea arelio told me about it


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Starting on it this week? :squint:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 19 2011, 05:13 PM~19911381
> *Starting on it this week?  :squint:
> *


not unless i drive to dallas..
so far we workin on a truck.. a bucket box.. and a monte


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2011, 08:40 PM~19888549
> *stripes by me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall by urs truely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 21 2011, 07:45 PM~19927256
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## zfelix

whats up sic :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 03:40 PM~19910403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 22 2011, 08:47 AM~19931723
> *whats up sic :wave:
> *


sup felix


----------



## sic713

swift cc.. workin on this for the pass few days... ill post more pics a lil later

shitty ass camera phone pics


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 07:23 PM~19935558
> *swift cc.. workin on this for the pass few days... ill post more pics a lil  later
> 
> shitty ass camera phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :wow:


----------



## sic713

pics of a older paint job.. me in action step by step.. not in order tho.. and yeah.. im wearin shit kickers and some shorts.. :roflmao:

hey they confortable..lol


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

all done, shoes to match..1st show


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 07:58 PM~19937310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 09:03 PM~19937364
> *:uh:
> *


it was hot in dat booth.. 90 degrees outside.. lol


----------



## sic713




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 08:05 PM~19937395
> *it was hot in dat booth.. 90 degrees outside.. lol
> *


oh..thought u were sad cause it looked bad or sumthing :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 08:06 PM~19937408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   sweet


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19937310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id hit it :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:06 PM~19937408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks 100 times better than before!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19937411-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh..thought u were sad cause it looked bad or sumthing :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ass.. i was tired.. did all of that in 2 days..had to get er done for my homies wedding..
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 09:09 PM~19937455
> *id hit it  :wow:
> *


i already did! :wow:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 08:09 PM~19937455
> *id hit it  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u dum


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

leafing looks tight :worship:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:11 PM~19937478
> *
> i already did! :wow:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :wow: send me a pm :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 22 2011, 10:11 PM~19937480
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: u dum
> *


you would too dont lie!! :uh: shit id do it for a paint job!


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 08:13 PM~19937498
> *pics or it didnt happen  :wow:  send me a pm  :wow:
> *


pm sent :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 22 2011, 09:13 PM~19937498-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didnt happen  :wow:  send me a pm  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so u sayin u want a pic of my cock..
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 09:14 PM~19937515
> *you would too dont lie!!  :uh:  shit id do it for a paint job!
> *


homos..


----------



## sic713

pics of my bucket..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 09:17 PM~19937550
> *pics of my bucket..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 NOW THAT IS SIC!!! VERRRRRRRRRY NIIICE BRO... JUST A QUICK BUMP...


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19937550
> *pics of my bucket..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still love that ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19937408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims look similar, i demand a do-over :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:16 PM~19937545
> *so u sayin u want a pic of my cock..
> 
> homos..
> *


what who where :ugh: :ugh: no not really :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 22 2011, 09:23 PM~19937620
> *rims look similar, i demand a do-over  :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea.. u took his color.. :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19937550
> *pics of my bucket..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now this is a badass picture :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 22 2011, 09:20 PM~19937581-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 NOW THAT IS SIC!!! VERRRRRRRRRY NIIICE BRO... JUST A QUICK BUMP...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 09:23 PM~19937614
> *still love that ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Feb 22 2011, 09:27 PM~19937662
> *what who where  :ugh:  :ugh: no not really  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 09:28 PM~19937668
> *yea.. u took his color.. :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :x:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:29 PM~19937677
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

this is bad ass..watchit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 11:48 PM~19938380
> *this is bad ass..watchit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of da inside of a jaw breaker! :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

that was pretty tight... whats tha damn deal.. they keeping u busy wey..


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:48 PM~19938380
> *this is bad ass..watchit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
baddddassss dude


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 23 2011, 11:09 AM~19941119-->
> 
> 
> 
> that was pretty tight... whats tha damn deal.. they keeping u busy wey..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea. spraying some candy pink right now
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gallo_@Feb 23 2011, 04:12 PM~19943192
> *:0  :cheesy:
> baddddassss dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 06:23 PM~19935558
> *swift cc.. workin on this for the pass few days... ill post more pics a lil  later
> 
> shitty ass camera phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2011, 09:13 PM~19944608
> *yea. spraying some candy pink right now
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 PM~19946413
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


not urs.. im still doing body work.. finding dents all over


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:48 PM~19938380
> *this is bad ass..watchit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 now how to do this on a real car :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2011, 12:57 AM~19947033
> *not urs.. im still doing body work.. finding dents all over
> *


ok make sure u handle that no need for anyone to think I got a "turn table" paint job.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 24 2011, 04:50 AM~19948068
> *ok make sure u handle that no need for anyone to think I got a "turn table" paint job.
> *


owned...

naw im a straighten it up pretty good.. not horrible and it wont have a ton on bondo on it


----------



## ROCK OUT

I'm painting the dish on some wheels, after i scuff them up do i need adhesion promoter before the self etching primer?


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2011, 09:28 AM~19948487
> *owned...
> 
> naw im a straighten it up pretty good.. not horrible and it wont have a ton on bondo on it
> *



No half shaved trunk lock?






:tears:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Feb 24 2011, 12:14 PM~19950390-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm painting the dish on some wheels, after i scuff them up do i need adhesion promoter before the self etching primer?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 24 2011, 06:57 PM~19953613
> *No half shaved trunk lock?
> :tears:
> *


NO.. BUT MAYBE A DOOR HANDLE


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:x: :x:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 06:23 PM~19935558
> *swift cc.. workin on this for the pass few days... ill post more pics a lil  later
> 
> shitty ass camera phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

pics????? :cheesy:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 10:48 PM~19938380
> *this is bad ass..watchit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someone has been doing a little LSD :naughty:


----------



## ridenlow84




----------



## HMART1970

*WUZ UP DARKNESS, HOPE YOU DONT MIND AND FUCKS YOU IF YOU DO :biggrin: *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 26 2011, 01:43 PM~19967109
> *WUZ UP DARKNESS, HOPE YOU DONT MIND AND FUCKS YOU IF YOU DO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont mind.. but i wont even be here for the show..


----------



## cali rydah

i almost didnt make it home today :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2011, 07:51 PM~19968931
> *i almost didnt make it home today  :happysad:
> *


:whoa:
wtf happened


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2011, 11:06 PM~19970122
> *:whoa:
> wtf happened
> *


oil leak


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2011, 08:44 AM~19971416
> *oil leak
> *


oh.. i thought u almost wrecked or somethin.. , yea oil leak will blow that motor quick


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 09:29 AM~19971608
> *oh.. i thought u almost wrecked or somethin.. , yea oil leak will blow that motor quick
> *


not tripping still under warranty


----------



## sic713

yes sir


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 10:26 AM~19971929
> *yes sir
> *


tryna find me a 23 inch front rim and a 18 back rim.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2011, 03:06 PM~19967234
> *i dont mind.. but i wont even be here for the show..
> *


*MAKE THAT FERIA HOMIE  *


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 27 2011, 10:32 AM~19971958
> *MAKE THAT FERIA HOMIE
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2011, 02:06 PM~19967234
> *i dont mind.. but i wont even be here for the show..
> *


well on a good note you will be blessing my frame wit the sicness :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 27 2011, 04:48 PM~19974015
> *well on a good note you will be blessing my frame wit the sicness :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ye ssir.. did cheif get the ticket.. i need the dates.. so i can call chicago boys..and get this stuck crackin.. before u know it ill be on a plane


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 05:39 PM~19974312
> *ye ssir.. did cheif get the ticket.. i need  the dates.. so i can call chicago boys..and get this stuck crackin.. before u know it ill be on a plane
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 05:39 PM~19974312
> *ye ssir.. did cheif get the ticket.. i need  the dates.. so i can call chicago boys..and get this stuck crackin.. before u know it ill be on a plane
> *


he at work right now but ill have him call you tomorrow with confirmed date but im pickin you up so i told him friday april 8th. Good friday. an a good day to get drunk i mean paint :biggrin: ill be off fri-mon


----------



## Dino

[what color blue is this?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Feb 27 2011, 06:07 PM~19974476
> *he at work right now but ill have him call you tomorrow with confirmed date but im pickin you up so i told him friday april 8th. Good friday. an a good day to get drunk i mean paint  :biggrin: ill be off fri-mon
> *


alright cool.. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 27 2011, 07:53 PM~19975169
> *[what color blue is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hok oriental blue..
but its not sprayed heavy..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Feb 28 2011, 12:10 PM~19980419
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

What's good with you :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

eyyy pinche wey... wazzzz zzzappining. :wow:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2011, 01:20 AM~19977410
> *hok oriental blue..
> but its not sprayed heavy..
> *


thank u


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## cali rydah




----------



## mrchavez

this kneegro must be staying busy... :biggrin:


----------



## Hail To The Chief

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>How's the bucket box coming?</span>


----------



## sic713

sup peeps.. im here.. bucket box is almost ready for paint.. been painting a magenta truck.. and knockin out some small work..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Mar 2 2011, 08:54 PM~20001949-->
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>How's the bucket box coming?</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 3 2011, 07:33 AM~20005286
> *sup peeps.. im here.. bucket box is almost ready for paint.. been painting a magenta truck.. and knockin out some small work..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2011, 07:33 AM~20005286
> *sup peeps.. im here.. bucket box is almost ready for paint.. been painting a magenta truck.. and knockin out some small work..
> *


 :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2011, 09:33 AM~20005286
> *sup peeps.. im here.. bucket box is almost ready for paint.. been painting a magenta truck.. and knockin out some small work..
> *


 :run:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2011, 09:33 AM~20005286
> *sup peeps.. im here.. bucket box is almost ready for paint.. been painting a magenta truck.. and knockin out some small work..
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## geezzus

Yo SIC, Im going to bring my Truck up there to see what you can do for me


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Mar 4 2011, 05:04 PM~20016566
> *Yo SIC, Im going to bring my Truck up there to see what you can do for me
> *


cool.. hit me up before hand. make sure im there.. im in and out on da weekends


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SIC713 HAVE YOU SEEN THESE BEFORE? THE COATING STORE ON EBAY SELLS THEM


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 5 2011, 06:24 PM~20023798
> *SIC713 HAVE YOU SEEN THESE BEFORE? THE COATING STORE ON EBAY SELLS THEM
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seen em.. coool


----------



## HMART1970

*THE DARK ONE..................CHECK YO PUMP PLUGS NUGGA :roflmao: *


----------



## sic713

nics pics


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 11:01 AM~20034503
> *nics pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

elco lookin ggood.....


----------



## sic713

add the new page..
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sic713/192081594164907


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2011, 07:02 PM~20045655
> *add the new page..
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sic713/192081594164907
> *


i see LA Magnum made the folder.. did u put the newest pics in ??


----------



## sic713

No..that's just pics from shop computer. I got some at home..and on the topic


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2011, 08:30 PM~20046538
> *No..that's just pics from shop computer. I got some at home..and on the topic
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 7 2011, 10:07 AM~20034160
> *THE DARK ONE..................CHECK YO PUMP PLUGS NUGGA  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fantastic Pics bro!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 9 2011, 04:13 PM~20052318
> *Fantastic Pics bro!
> *


Muchas gracias Raul! Darkness did a great job at modeling with his Elco!!!


----------



## sic713

beautifull black model.. :barf:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 08:23 PM~19935558
> *swift cc.. workin on this for the pass few days... ill post more pics a lil  later
> 
> shitty ass camera phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how do you pull those lines so straight!? bad ass homie!!!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Mar 9 2011, 07:17 PM~20054048
> *how do you pull those lines so straight!? bad ass homie!!!
> *


years of pulling them so crooked, he finally started pulling them straight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72+Mar 9 2011, 07:17 PM~20054048-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do you pull those lines so straight!? bad ass homie!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u..
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Mar 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20055479
> *years of pulling them so crooked, he finally started pulling them straight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yea that pretty much sums it up.. practice makes perfect..


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2011, 06:53 PM~20053457
> *beautifull black model.. :barf:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :fool2:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

U gonna be at the shop next Friday?


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 10 2011, 10:52 AM~20058928
> *U gonna be at the shop next Friday?
> *


no, but thanks for asking! :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Shit still need to meet up with u when I come down there too


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 10 2011, 11:06 AM~20059035
> *Shit still need to meet up with u when I come down there too
> *


just call me (no ****) :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2011, 06:16 PM~20061364
> *just call me (no ****)  :happysad:
> *


Will do, I should be down there next week.


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 10 2011, 09:26 PM~20063872
> *Will do, I should be down there next week.
> *


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2011, 12:41 PM~20068476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hail To The Chief

What up Sic


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I really love ur elco.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hail To The Chief+Mar 11 2011, 08:56 PM~20071731-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Sic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up homie..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Mar 12 2011, 01:25 AM~20073524
> *I really love ur elco.
> *


i really hate it, but thanks


----------



## mrchavez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, sic713




:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## bibbs

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

[/quote]
THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HEY SIC. HAVEN'T CAME THRU IN A MIN... HOPE U GUYS ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 16 2011, 03:58 PM~20107196-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 03:59 PM~20107205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shoes i thought u stopped wearing those!! :happysad:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 02:59 PM~20107205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets see the female sporting them heels, :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 16 2011, 04:01 PM~20107219
> *lets see the female sporting them heels,  :biggrin:
> *


he is gonna wear them to his next photo shoot with the elco! :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 16 2011, 04:00 PM~20107215-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice shoes i thought u stopped wearing those!!  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol..passed dem down to patricia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 04:01 PM~20107219
> *lets see the female sporting them heels,  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets see if i got some pics
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Mar 16 2011, 04:02 PM~20107229
> *he is gonna wear them to his next photo shoot with the elco!  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## curbserver78

lookin good sic


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 05:59 PM~20107205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: Could of been nice and cropped it out! :twak:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 16 2011, 04:56 PM~20107694
> *:happysad: Could of been nice and cropped it out!  :twak:
> *


shows u its still here.. but these pics are a lil more..


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 16 2011, 04:39 PM~20107552-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol..passed dem down to patricia
> lets see if i got some pics
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@Mar 16 2011, 04:56 PM~20107694
> *:happysad: Could of been nice and cropped it out!  :twak:
> *


box of bucket :happysad:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

stick to the cars my wife bugging me about you doing something to her shoes when you get here to do my frame.








stop fuckin up my happy home :biggrin: she still want some stripes on her truck from your last visit


----------



## flaco361

are you ready to sell


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2011, 08:30 PM~20046538
> *No..that's just pics from shop computer. I got some at home..and on the topic
> *


yo sIc was good loco?when u flying out to "A" town arkansas?tontitown lol.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+Mar 17 2011, 04:08 PM~20115445-->
> 
> 
> 
> stick to the cars my wife bugging me about you doing something to her shoes when you get here to do my frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop fuckin up my happy home  :biggrin:  she still want some stripes on her truck from your last visit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao.. the grlfrien started all this high heel stuff... but females love it, instant pussy..lol
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 06:10 PM~20116262
> *are you ready to sell
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope..tearin her apart
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHITOWN LOS_@Mar 17 2011, 08:52 PM~20117889
> *yo sIc was good loco?when u flying out to "A" town arkansas?tontitown lol.
> *


whats up,ill be comin up there sometime this yr


----------



## mrchavez

looking good sic.... gonna talk to tha homies see when they ready so you can knock out'em all out while we ship yo ass to cen-tex....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice high heels.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2011, 05:02 PM~20107229
> *he is gonna wear them to his next photo shoot with the elco!  :0
> *


*YOUUS RIGHT! HE REQUESTED ME TO SHOOT EM WEARING RED PUMPS AND LIP GLOSS* :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20124603
> *YOUUS RIGHT! HE REQUESTED ME TO SHOOT EM WEARING RED PUMPS AND LIP GLOSS :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


lol.. he showed me a pic today of him wearing some white ones :0 said it was for some chick in his apartment complex.. i said why do u have them on.. he said "test fit" :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 03:59 PM~20107205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Mar 18 2011, 06:16 PM~20124421-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice high heels.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 06:42 PM~20124603
> *YOUUS RIGHT! HE REQUESTED ME TO SHOOT EM WEARING RED PUMPS AND LIP GLOSS :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali rydah_@Mar 18 2011, 08:03 PM~20125241
> *lol.. he showed me a pic today of him wearing some white ones  :0  said it was for some chick in his apartment complex.. i said why do u have them on.. he said "test fit"  :happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 yall are all fuckin idiots.. lmao.. got me crackin up...


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20126620
> *yall are all fuckin idiots.. lmao.. got me crackin up...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## sic713

spam


----------



## sic713

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20127391
> *spam
> *


 :drama:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20127391
> *spam
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20127391
> *spam
> *













look at those pearls and flakes.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20127391
> *spam
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: 


i find this funny...


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20127391
> *spam
> *


when u making plans to come to arkansas?i might get my regal ready for u to flake it pattern it leaf it? :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 06:02 PM~20107238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful work bro !


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 19 2011, 11:55 AM~20128864-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookin good... love that car..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHITOWN [email protected] 19 2011, 02:09 PM~20129669
> *when u making plans to come to arkansas?i might get my regal ready for u to flake it pattern it leaf it? :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure yet.. sometime in summer maybe,ill post it up when i do get it set up
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Mar 19 2011, 04:04 PM~20130200
> *Beautiful work bro !
> *


thank you..


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 18 2011, 09:03 PM~20125241
> *lol.. he showed me a pic today of him wearing some white ones  :0  said it was for some chick in his apartment complex.. i said why do u have them on.. he said "test fit"  :happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*"TEST FIT?" *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 19 2011, 07:57 PM~20131388
> *"TEST FIT?" :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


no **** :biggrin:


----------



## Hail To The Chief

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 03:59 PM~20107205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

sprayed this for a buddy..highway horrors...
some type of green with 2 oz of ice pearl.. kustomshop.com


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2011, 06:35 AM~20149819
> *sprayed this for a buddy..highway horrors...
> some type of green with 2 oz of ice pearl.. kustomshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## sic713

spam


----------



## sic713

mayne.. ive come a long way. 1st car ever..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

1st candy..










2nd candy


----------



## sic713

2011






































ive been blessed,thanks to all who followed and surported..:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:fool2: :fool2: :drama:


----------



## cali rydah

when are u leaving to go out of town.. i need my helmet painted


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2011, 03:23 PM~20170995
> *when are u leaving to go out of town.. i need my helmet painted
> *











very soon


----------



## sic713

very very soon.. i stop working in about a week.. so hurr up


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2011, 03:48 PM~20171138
> *very very soon.. i stop working in about a week.. so hurr up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loster87

you have come a long way..keep putting out them killer paint jobs.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 24 2011, 06:01 PM~20172092
> *you have come a long way..keep putting out them killer paint jobs.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Quit reflecting on the past & shade the box :drama:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2011, 11:10 AM~20169463
> *2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been blessed,thanks to all who followed and surported..:thumbsup:
> *


your going to make us all cry.lol.nah for reals this mexiafricanamerican gets down.you did some sIc ass work on all the "I" fam in Arkansas.bIg props to my homie sIc.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2011, 04:23 PM~20170995
> *when are u leaving to go out of town.. i need my helmet painted
> *











CALI ROLLIN :rimshot:


----------



## sic713

sorry, i dont paint buckets.. 

:rimshot:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:burn: :buttkick: 






Wait....what???
:banghead:


----------



## Hail To The Chief

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2011, 11:10 AM~20169463
> *2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been blessed,thanks to all who followed and surported..:thumbsup:
> *


I'm next!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot: :naughty: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck! hope you ok nukka


----------



## sic713

im fine.. i saw it coming.. swerved, but couldnt get away


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:31 PM~20194893
> *im fine.. i saw it coming.. swerved, but couldnt get away
> *


damn was it a truck or something. cause thats kind of high up there  and was it your fault?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MY NUKKA  WTF HAPPEN


----------



## MARINATE

MAN THAT WILL MAKE A GROWN MAN CRY...FUCK :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 27 2011, 07:35 PM~20194933
> *DAMN MY NUKKA   WTF HAPPEN
> *


umm i think he buffed it to much and warrped da metal :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 27 2011, 05:32 PM~20194908-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn was it a truck or something. cause thats kind of high up there    and was it your fault?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONY [email protected] 27 2011, 05:35 PM~20194933
> *DAMN MY NUKKA   WTF HAPPEN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 05:47 PM~20195033
> *MAN THAT WILL MAKE A GROWN MAN CRY...FUCK :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 05:50 PM~20195054
> *umm i think he buffed it to much and warrped da metal  :uh:
> *




dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..
i ended up finding his ass.. and he went to jail.. i found him before the cops...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:56 PM~20195119
> *dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..
> i ended up finding his ass.. and he went to jail.. i found him before the cops...
> *


WELL GOOD YOU ARE OK BRO SORRY ABOUT THE CAR


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 05:50 PM~20195054
> *umm i think he buffed it to much and warrped da metal  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R u go try to fix it or just chop it up as a lost


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20195119
> *dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..
> i ended up finding his ass.. and he went to jail.. i found him before the cops...
> *


so you whooped his ass :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 27 2011, 06:03 PM~20195207-->
> 
> 
> 
> R u go try to fix it or just chop it up as a lost
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chop up body, get new one..
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 06:05 PM~20195225
> *so you whooped his ass  :wow:
> *


no cops were too close


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 09:13 PM~20195931
> *chop up body, get new one..
> 
> no cops were too close
> *


please tell me he wasnt a ******* wit out ins :uh:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 06:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant: :rant: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: 
Dam that really sucks bro. I've been through that. Really hope you get compensated for your ride.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 07:37 PM~20196191
> *please tell me he wasnt a ******* wit out ins  :uh:
> *


white dude


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 10:01 PM~20196450
> *white dude
> *


 :h5: sweet i thought maybe mesican since he ran away :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 08:14 PM~20196599
> *:h5: sweet i thought maybe mesican since he ran away  :happysad:
> *


they said that dudes crazy in head.. he was once caught chasing a rooster with a bb gun in the middle of a park or sum shit.. lol..
he was on a whole nother level


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 10:21 PM~20196670
> *they said that dudes crazy in head.. he was once caught chasing a rooster with a bb gun in the middle of a park or sum shit.. lol..
> he was on a whole nother level
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Sorry about your car getting hit homie


----------



## MR LAC 95

Damn homie thats fucked up :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

This is "......I almost didnt make it home" appropriate


----------



## drnitrus

shit that dent is a little worse then the one you got the day i stopped by the shop.....SUCKS!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:  i can buff that right out :biggrin: , atleast you ok ma nigg , replace that quarter and make it an even tighter elco next time around


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Mar 28 2011, 09:12 AM~20200068-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit that dent is a little worse then the one you got the day i stopped by the shop.....SUCKS!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea that lil dent aint shit compared to this
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Mar 28 2011, 10:05 AM~20200424
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:    i can buff that right out  :biggrin: , atleast you ok ma nigg , replace that quarter and make it an even tighter elco next time around
> *


not fixable. easier to get a new body and start over..


----------



## MR LAC 95

Hopeful that fool had insurance ! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

dammit mike........... that sucks at least you didnt get hurt, could've been worse but someone was looking after you! that elco was lookin good man.. we all know you'll bust out with something on a whole nother level..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2011, 02:27 PM~20202238
> *dammit mike........... that sucks at least you didnt get hurt, could've been worse but someone was looking after you!  that elco was lookin good man.. we all know you'll bust out with something on a whole nother level..
> *


thanks homie.. 
im a bout to shit on em..


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 08:01 PM~20196450
> *white dude
> *


dam dude sorry bout ur ride.well thanks to God ur ok.n thats what matters.dont worry u will b upwith a new better ride :biggrin:


----------



## Hail To The Chief

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: Dam Sic WTF I'd be pissed shit I'm pissed for you :run: :run: :rant: :rant: :banghead: :banghead: :burn: :burn: Well atleast your alright Will see you soon!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN LOS+Mar 28 2011, 09:56 PM~20206504-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam dude sorry bout ur ride.well thanks to God ur ok.n thats what matters.dont worry u will b upwith a new better ride :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hail To The Chief_@Mar 29 2011, 03:00 AM~20207687
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: Dam Sic WTF I'd be pissed shit I'm pissed for you :run:  :run:  :rant:  :rant:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :burn:  :burn: Well atleast your alright Will see you soon!
> *


yea im mad ,but bein mad dont solve anything..
see ya in 2 weeks


----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: valio verga ese


----------



## fatruss

dude atleast i knwo your paint has no problem with adhesion lol that shit didnt even flex and flake off. nice shit. i mean sorry about the car but good as paint work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Mar 29 2011, 04:41 PM~20212126
> *dude atleast i knwo your paint has no problem with adhesion lol that shit didnt even flex and flake off. nice shit. i mean sorry about the car but good as paint work
> *


lol.. i said the same shit.. i was like damn.. at least i know my paint holds up..


----------



## sic713




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 04:02 PM~20220821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talkin bout :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 30 2011, 04:05 PM~20220852
> *thats what im talkin bout :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im still at it.. hadto shit on em before i leave texas..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 04:21 PM~20221027
> *im still at it.. hadto shit on em before i leave texas..
> *


2 weeks you gone shit on em michigan


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 30 2011, 04:43 PM~20221202
> *2 weeks you gone shit on em michigan
> *


toilet paper..- check..


----------



## loster87

thanks again sic for putting it down on the linc.heres some pics


----------



## sic713

sweet!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 27 2011, 06:30 PM~20194878
> *fuck! hope you ok nukka
> *


x2 thats fucked up


----------



## mrchavez

what year is that linc?


----------



## elspock84

sic?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 08:37 AM~20226708
> *sic??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont smoke cigarettes


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:0 :0 FTP !! That hit ur ride thats messed up 


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

insurance called today.. they coming out monday to look at it..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2011, 10:29 AM~20227389
> *insurance called today.. they coming out monday to look at it..
> *


lemme hold something








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 31 2011, 08:30 AM~20226666
> *what year is that linc?
> *


ita a 99 with an updated front end.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Mar 31 2011, 05:39 PM~20230266
> *ita a 99 with an updated front end.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

*BE SURE TO CLEAR YOUR SCHEDULES APRIL 9 FOR THE BBQ AND APRIL 10 FOR THE SHOW!
WE ALSO HAVE THE LADIES FROM VIX ENTERTAINMENT COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW!*


----------



## MR LAC 95

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2011, 09:37 AM~20226708
> *sic??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn sic if thats what u get down with ill get ur room filled with them WHORES lmao


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Apr 1 2011, 01:56 PM~20237160
> *Damn sic if thats what u get down with ill get  ur room filled with them WHORES lmao
> *


lol.. fuck that..but if they some real women with the correct body parts.. holla at me.. lmao


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## sic713




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey sic whats the.story on the elco. What actually happened.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 2 2011, 10:14 AM~20242136
> *Hey sic whats the.story on the elco. What actually happened.
> *


dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..
i ended up finding his ass.. and he went to jail.. i found him before the co


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20194784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: 
muy bueno work !!


----------



## sic713

gracias senorita..


----------



## imgntnschgo

what up...sic...gonzo get a hold of you...we ready


----------



## imgntnschgo

we got this blue flaked out caddy...ready to get molested....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

always cool checking out your work Sic...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+Apr 6 2011, 10:25 AM~20273627-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up...sic...gonzo get a hold of you...we ready
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 10:26 AM~20273637
> *we got this blue flaked out caddy...ready to get molested....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea gonzo called me yesterday.. we can make it happen
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Apr 6 2011, 10:30 AM~20273669
> * always cool checking out your work Sic...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:23 AM~20273615
> *gracias senorita..
> *


 :wow: yu estupid ediota.. too many paint fumes holmes :chuck: :chuck: :420: :420:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2011, 12:31 PM~20274346
> *:wow: yu estupid ediota.. too many paint fumes holmes :chuck:  :chuck:  :420:  :420:
> *


lmao..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:50 AM~20272980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: My *LORD* thats beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

thank you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:50 AM~20272980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 08:52 AM~20272997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta say ur work looking better and better sIc.good job looking good.for ur pinstippin,leafin,painting and all kinds of artistic thangz. SIc 713 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:50 AM~20272980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you ain't messing around with this one!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

U gone yet?


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 11:52 AM~20272997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.work sic...........kinda makes me want a sprite :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

lol..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 6 2011, 09:41 PM~20279251
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2
good thing u got him before the cops did


----------



## sic713

checkinin from saginaw michigan... whatsup world


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2011, 05:25 AM~20326839
> *checkinin from saginaw michigan... whatsup world
> *



GOT TO WAKE UP EARLY TO MAKE THE DOUGHNUTS :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 08:52 AM~20272997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTTA LOVE THE GREEN NICE JOB


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2011, 11:05 PM~20334088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 14 2011, 07:26 AM~20336600
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> *


hola mi senorita...:420:


----------



## BigBlue64

I know I had been putting it off but let me know when you get in I have plans for this one Sic.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2011, 09:32 AM~20337321
> *hola mi senorita...:420:
> *


 :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :squint: :squint: :squint: :fuq:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 14 2011, 03:04 PM~20339699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I had been putting it off but let me know when you get in I have plans for this one Sic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Hurry up and get back to TX!!!

Remember: 
1 coat base
1 coat candy
1 coat clear 
Next! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:rofmlao:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

lOOKING GOOD SIC.
NEVER EXPECTED TO SEE YOU AT THE STOP LIGHT ROLLING IN A OUTTA CONTROL TRUCK IN THE HOOD OF SAGINAW MICHIGAN. AT FIRST I THOUGHT CHEIFF GOT CAR JACKED.. LOL I WAS REACHING FOR MY PISTOL.......


----------



## mrchavez

hno: hno: hno: 
damn sic was gonna catch a bullet in the ass :machinegun:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 14 2011, 02:04 PM~20339699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I had been putting it off but let me know when you get in I have plans for this one Sic.
> *


Im not a big four door fan, But this one right here...................ooooooooooooooh weeeeee


----------



## imgntnschgo

hey sic...we ready...this caddy ready to get molested by a negrito.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Apr 16 2011, 03:33 PM~20353537
> *hey sic...we ready...this caddy ready to get molested by a negrito.... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 
Cool.see you guyz soon..2-3 weeks....


----------



## sic713

Looking for another state to jump to when I leave chicago..if not back to houston I go..hit me up for prices and etc..832 372 0874.sic


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Mr lowrider305

Whats up homie...Did you find a new elco????


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2011, 11:32 AM~20357812
> *Looking for another state to jump to when I leave chicago..if not back to houston I go to finish the box..hit me up for prices and etc..832 372 0874.sic
> *



:ninja:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 17 2011, 11:20 AM~20358394
> *Whats up homie...Did you find a new elco????
> *


Found some.but I'm waitin on the insurance..once I. Got money in hand then ill go buy another..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

Sic in Michigan hanging with Outta Control smashing this one pound burger.


----------



## Dee Luxe

It's been 4 years and I'm still waiting :angry:


----------



## Dee Luxe

It's been 4 years and I'm still waiting :angry:


----------



## abeto

sucks what happend to your ride... but if youre looking for a new one theirs this cat out in katy gutting his. you could probly pull the body for cheap last time i saw it it looked in good shape not to jacked. just figured ide pass the word if you planed on rebuilding yours..... i could look for his ph if you want


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats crackin sik!


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Apr 17 2011, 08:06 PM~20360564
> *Sic in Michigan hanging with Outta Control smashing this one pound burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got a 1 pound chorizo he can smash his face on


----------



## sic713

Gay bitch pat...



Back to painting


----------



## sic713




----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20367501
> *Gay bitch pat...
> Back to painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA YEA ITS AIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: DONT MIND ME IM JUST HATING LOL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 18 2011, 03:17 AM~20363254
> *Wats crackin sik!
> *


What's up homiee... what's goin on with ya!


----------



## Mack10




----------



## mrchavez

lookin ggood now lets see sum kolor


----------



## Hail To The Chief

Sic you are the truth my truck is looking awsome :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

Fuck it turn ya heads..lmao..


----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20376694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2011, 03:59 PM~20358751
> *Found some.but I'm waitin on the insurance..once I. Got money in hand then ill go buy another..
> *


  That's whats up


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by Hail To The Chief_@Apr 19 2011, 10:22 PM~20376560
> *Sic you are the truth my truck is looking awsome :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Is it Done yet


----------



## datdude-oc




----------



## sic713

Spy pics and shit


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 11:18 AM~20388957
> *Spy pics and shit
> *


 hahaha tryn to concentrate :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## BigBlue64

Looking good! Cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20376694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Solid !


----------



## hi_ryder

sucks chuck norris fucked up your elc :uh: insurance gonna pay out? or is it run by chuck too...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 22 2011, 04:38 PM~20398205
> *sucks chuck norris fucked up your elc  :uh: insurance gonna pay out? or is it run by chuck too...
> *


they payin good,but tryn to fuck me on the buy back price, waitin for lady to call back so i can bitch


----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



That shit looks clean BUT looks like more than 1 coat, so much for sticking to a plan. :rant:


----------



## mrchavez

hey sic? :fuq: :fuq: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## sic713

lol..both u idiots.....


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2011, 12:29 AM~20406083
> *lol..both u idiots.....
> *


Says the guy painting shit in another state!!!










Wait, what???  :banghead: :banghead: 

Happy Easter...since u can't stick to a plan, fuck it go all out & quit holding out on the impala frame.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 24 2011, 07:46 AM~20407471
> *Says the guy painting shit in another state!!!
> Wait, what???    :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> Happy Easter...since u can't stick to a plan, fuck it go all out & quit holding out on the impala frame.
> *


im just warming up for the blk box back home..


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## elspock84

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 24 2011, 12:24 PM~20409025
> * :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2011, 10:23 AM~20407612
> *im just warming up for the blk box back home..
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Stolen from another topic...


----------



## sic713

sweet


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Apr 25 2011, 04:00 PM~20417033
> *Stolen from another topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: those colors together look dope  , any more pics?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2011, 10:00 AM~20402356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Good Ass Work..  *


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Sic,

Michigan 

Frame

Fuschia Flakes

Just saying :shhh:


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 09:38 AM~20430491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I could see those colors looking good on a black box


----------



## sic713




----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2011, 09:00 PM~20434943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23

Hit me up when you get back in town, Ill pay you to come up and do some striping under the hood and door jams.


----------



## sic713




----------



## HOTSHOT956

:cheesy:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 27 2011, 09:38 AM~20430491-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Apr 27 2011, 11:31 PM~20436427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up when you get back in town, Ill pay you to come up and do some striping under the hood and door jams.
> *


Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 07:18 AM~20446574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: tite


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2011, 10:00 AM~20402356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck frame ? :wow: :wow: looks killer


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 07:17 AM~20446569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



a malibuuuuuuuuuu huuuuuh :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## BigKeyOC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 10:17 AM~20446569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 08:15 AM~20446562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet :biggrin: That is what im looking for.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Apr 27 2011, 09:31 PM~20436427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Engine Bay :wow: :biggrin: It's looking good bruh  *


----------



## hi_ryder

updates on the hellcamino?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2011, 06:47 AM~20453046
> *updates on the hellcamino?
> *


 :rofl: x2


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2011, 05:47 AM~20453046
> *updates on the hellcamino?
> *


wont be none..


----------



## SW713

lookin good nig, you're makin daddy proud :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 29 2011, 09:15 AM~20446562-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 09:17 AM~20446569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 09:18 AM~20446574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2011, 01:11 AM~20453482
> *wont be none..
> *


when you buy it back not gonna post the tear down? and the resurrection?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Apr 30 2011, 11:38 AM~20454277-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good nig, you're makin daddy proud :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gay!
> <!--QuoteBegin-hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2011, 05:31 PM~20455593
> *when you buy it back not gonna post the tear down? and the resurrection?
> *


already bought it back,money in da bank, and no pics what so ever, ill post some 1st time it hits the streets


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2011, 11:39 PM~20457718
> *already bought it back,money in da bank, and no pics what so ever, ill post  some 1st time it hits the streets
> *



:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2011, 09:15 AM~20446562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang, those colors are flowin' !


----------



## loster87

last week picnic


----------



## sic713

Looking good fellas


----------



## sic713




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2011, 01:39 AM~20457718
> *gay!
> 
> already bought it back,money in da bank, and no pics what so ever, ill post  some 1st time it hits the streets
> *


----------



## kiki

HIGH...................


----------



## sic713

done, chrome undies coming soon


----------



## sic713

painted by black cherry, pinstriped by yourstruely...

dont mind the rims they coming off


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 08:14 AM~20464912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigBlue64

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## KingOne

SIC HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOUR STAY IN THE NASTY DONT WORRY WE'LL HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU TO DO IN THE FUTURE OOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCC WHO OUTTA CONTROL DWN WIT THE SIC-NESS


----------



## freddy915




----------



## bump512




----------



## legions76

Looking good sic. ill b talking to u soon about some striping.


----------



## imgntnschgo

Orale SIC...CHICAGO is waiting...apurate.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@May 5 2011, 06:23 PM~20493388
> *Orale SIC...CHICAGO is waiting...apurate.... :biggrin:
> *


heading there this sunday..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U bad ass homie. Makes me wanna redo my frame.


----------



## mrchavez

:wave: :wave: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## BigBlue64

When you coming back to the great State of TEXAS?


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2011, 08:47 PM~20494471
> *heading there this sunday..
> *


Hope you brought some clean chones...cause you know you going
to the cochinas club.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+May 6 2011, 08:20 AM~20496708-->
> 
> 
> 
> U bad ass homie. Makes me wanna redo my frame.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets d oit
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20498837
> *When you coming back to the great State of TEXAS?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno, monthor so, but not takin on any new work untill i finish what i have, so itwill still be another months wait
> <!--QuoteBegin-imgntnschgo_@May 6 2011, 04:01 PM~20499141
> *Hope you brought some clean chones...cause you know you going
> to the cochinas club.... :biggrin:
> *


i gots plenty.. rubbers thatis..lmao


----------



## BigBlue64

You just keep outdoing yourself everytime. Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 10:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 10:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: LOOKS GOOD SIC!


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 09:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice color combination


----------



## sic713

thanks fellaz


----------



## sic713

chicago bound today


----------



## BigBlue64

Have a safe trip! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@May 8 2011, 06:39 AM~20506790
> *Have a safe trip! :thumbsup:
> *


we on the road now


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@May 8 2011, 06:39 AM~20506790
> *Have a safe trip! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :h5: :wave:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Niiice 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You do the base too or just patterns and stripes? Looks nice


----------



## TONY MONTANA

just wanna give the homie sic props for the work he has done for me on my regal and my 64 frame and yes he'll be back in Michigan to do the body when thts ready.. THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+May 8 2011, 05:03 PM~20509494-->
> 
> 
> 
> You do the base too or just patterns and stripes? Looks nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did everything, even body work...
> thanks to big key,ras,and fred... that bitch would of never got done
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2011, 05:22 PM~20509586
> *just wanna give the homie sic props for the work he has done for me on my regal and my 64 frame and yes he'll be back in Michigan to do the body when thts ready.. THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already homie... thanks for eveything


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2011, 05:22 PM~20509586
> *just wanna give the homie sic props for the work he has done for me on my regal and my 64 frame and yes he'll be back in Michigan to do the body when thts ready.. THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Looks nice bruh..  *


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 8 2011, 08:30 PM~20510994
> *Looks nice bruh..
> *


THANKS MACK10


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2011, 05:22 PM~20509586
> *just wanna give the homie sic props for the work he has done for me on my regal and my 64 frame and yes he'll be back in Michigan to do the body when thts ready.. THANKS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiiiiiice,i know homie sIc gets down.he did some of our cars,his crazy ass gets down.regal looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN LOS_@May 9 2011, 01:08 PM~20515154
> *Niiiiiiiiice,i know homie sIc gets down.he did some of our cars,his crazy ass gets down.regal looks bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO HE TOOK THAT CAR TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL FOR ME


----------



## 83delta88

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2011, 09:43 PM~20501027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ddaaammmmmmmm really looking into this color


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 8 2011, 07:22 PM~20509586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## killerbeaver

Thanks for the nice work homie see you next year to do my tc


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@May 9 2011, 07:46 PM~20517965
> *Thanks for the nice work homie see you next year to do my tc
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

maaaaaaaaaaaaaa nikka , what up homes  the brown g body is off the hook n so is the bu


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 09:25 PM~20519115
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaa nikka , what up homes    the brown g body is off the hook n so is the bu
> *


whats up my nig, up here in chicago with together cc... got 3 caddies gettin molested...


----------



## bibbs




----------



## sic713




----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2011, 10:04 PM~20527173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wrk looking good sIc.make sure TOGHETER CC takes u to 26th street for some good mexican food.enjoy ur visit to CHI TOWN bro :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN LOS_@May 10 2011, 10:15 PM~20527260
> *Wrk looking good sIc.make sure TOGHETER CC takes u to 26th street for some good mexican food.enjoy ur visit to CHI TOWN bro    :wave:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good fool....


----------



## bump512




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Looking good...all this practice is making me anxious. :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@May 11 2011, 05:41 PM~20532507
> *Looking good...all this practice is making me anxious.  :happysad:
> *


im tired of being slept on.. bout to let these folks know why i got the name i got..


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 11:00 PM~20534258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 10:58 PM~20534245
> *im tired of being slept on.. bout to let these folks know why i got the name i got..
> *


That's what's up!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 10:58 PM~20534245
> *im tired of being slept on.. bout to let these folks know why i got the name i got..
> *


well they call you darkness cause ummm ur kinda really really really really dark skinned but :shhh: dont tell nobody i know :happysad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

Serious work you're putting out! 
Fuck, you've gone a LONG way from those lowrider bikes.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 12 2011, 07:50 AM~20536664-->
> 
> 
> 
> well they call you darkness cause ummm ur kinda really really really really dark skinned but  :shhh: dont tell nobody i know  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur an idiot
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 12 2011, 07:56 AM~20536706
> *Serious work you're putting out!
> Fuck, you've gone a LONG way from those lowrider bikes.
> *


yes i have... pullin tricks out the bag
thanks alot


----------



## caveydd81

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2011, 10:04 PM~20527173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME LIKE.!!!


----------



## Royalty

First time posting in here but I've been watching since your other topic in post your rides and the bikes you did. It's defnitely been cool to see the evolution of your skills. Caddy looks awesome, much respect.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 12 2011, 08:15 PM~20541648
> *First time posting in here but I've been watching since your other topic in post your rides and the bikes you did.  It's defnitely been cool to see the evolution of your skills.  Caddy looks awesome, much respect.
> *


 :biggrin: 
thank you...
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2011, 10:56 PM~20542087
> *:biggrin:
> thank you...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## OC-child's play2

ur still a queer punk and yea they have saw me!!!!!!!!!!!








Darkness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

super close up n shit....why you in the back ground lookin like "duhhh dumb diddy dumb dumb.."lol


----------



## BigKeyOC

He's like let me see if i can get Key to cook this food :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Cuz 0

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 10:00 PM~20534258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 10:00 PM~20534258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cleannnnnnn!!


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

:squint:


----------



## MR LAC 95

We don't need any more gay pics of u homeboy we got boys town in Chicago which I'll drop u of like u asked later !


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@May 14 2011, 05:57 AM~20550681
> *We don't need any more gay pics of u homeboy we got boys town in Chicago which I'll drop u of like u asked later !
> *


ha,ill pass..sounds gay


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 11:00 PM~20534258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@May 14 2011, 05:57 AM~20550681
> *We don't need any more gay pics of u homeboy we got boys town in Chicago which I'll drop u of like u asked later !
> *


i knew it :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :inout:


----------



## JUAN-707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2011, 11:04 PM~20527173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: looking real good from monday


----------



## JUAN-707

> _Originally posted by JUAN-707_@May 14 2011, 01:15 PM~20551962
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: looking real good from monday
> *




Can't wait to see it cleared nice work sic.......


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs

looking good...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 14 2011, 10:34 PM~20554043
> *looking good...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713

lac #2


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 11:13 PM~20554341
> *lac #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mothafucka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 09:13 PM~20554341
> *lac #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some gun metal and black flake would set it off even more.. Looks SIC! :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 09:13 PM~20554341
> *lac #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN SIC


----------



## JUAN-707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 10:13 PM~20554341
> *lac #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam this shit looks bad ass you snap had to work but will see it in person tomorrow............. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2011, 12:38 AM~20554908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by OC-child's play2_@May 13 2011, 12:27 AM~20542443
> *ur still a queer punk and yea they have saw me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I will be ready for you for Round 3 will send you pics of what I have you have seen one though


----------



## NORIEGA

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 14 2011, 10:34 PM~20554043
> *looking good...
> *


x2 alright I C U :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## BigKeyOC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2011, 01:38 AM~20554908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2011, 11:00 PM~20534258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good, Love the colors!!


----------



## sic713

:wow: :wow:


----------



## killerbeaver

I still have not seen any pics of the beaver


----------



## Gotti

_*Thanx again for the advice last night sic we preppin' the car this week and gonna get it crackin' by Saturday so you might hear from me again homie......thanx again!*_


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 17 2011, 07:20 AM~20569554
> *Thanx again for the advice last night sic we preppin' the car this week and gonna get it crackin' by Saturday so you might hear from me again homie......thanx again!
> *


welcome.

hit me up anytime


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 01:50 PM~20571023
> *welcome.
> 
> hit me up anytime
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2011, 06:54 PM~20566239
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.dont u have any days off?lol u always working.kind if like me.work is looking better and better :wave:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 17 2011, 12:01 PM~20571081-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHITOWN LOS_@May 17 2011, 01:09 PM~20571449
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.dont u have any days off?lol  u always working.kind if like me.work is looking better and better :wave:
> *


not a day off yet. but its all good... im puttin it down so i can take my black ass home..lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 04:26 PM~20571984
> *:x:
> not a day off yet. but its all good... im puttin it down so i can take my black ass home..lol
> *


thats if we dont kidnap yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by OC-child's play2_@May 12 2011, 09:27 PM~20542443
> *ur still a queer punk and yea they have saw me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 05:49 PM~20572530
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


te gustan las negras cabezonas :uh: mas puto!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 04:00 PM~20572611
> *te gustan las negras cabezonas  :uh: mas puto!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 06:05 PM~20572646
> *:biggrin:
> *


that shit hurts :uh: so they say :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 04:06 PM~20572659
> *that shit hurts  :uh: so they say  :happysad:
> *


i wouldnt know :squint:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 02:29 PM~20572004
> *thats if we dont kidnap yo ass  :biggrin:
> *


too late i been held hostage since michigan.. they transfer me in the soccer mom van..... got me on lock with a ball and chain..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 06:16 PM~20572714
> *too late i been held hostage since michigan.. they transfer me in the soccer mom van..... got me on lock with a ball and chain..
> *


:banghead: want me to go rescue you :naughty:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 05:20 PM~20573033
> *:banghead: want me to go rescue you :naughty:
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 07:20 PM~20573033
> *:banghead: want me to go rescue you :naughty:
> *


 :inout:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 09:25 PM~20573986
> *:chuck:
> *


Ungrateful asshole


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 17 2011, 10:23 PM~20574497
> *:inout:
> *


:twak:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20574806
> *Ungrateful asshole
> *


 :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 10:57 PM~20574817
> *:angry:
> *


:boink:


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 12:05 AM~20575401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKING BADASS!!! :wow:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 12:18 AM~20575481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait to get you out here to work yo magic on my caddy nukka! :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 10:05 PM~20575401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: damn you was just warming up in michigan cause this right here is HOT


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 18 2011, 12:28 AM~20575560
> *:wow:  :wow:  damn you was just warming up in michigan cause this right here is HOT
> *


x2 :werd:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 10:05 PM~20575401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


y0u did it again darkneeees :cheesy: looks sick homes


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 17 2011, 10:26 PM~20575546-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get you out here to work yo magic on my caddy nukka!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon my *****
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONY [email protected] 17 2011, 10:28 PM~20575560
> *:wow:  :wow:  damn you was just warming up in michigan cause this right here is HOT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still got more to go...
> thk bro,
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 10:31 PM~20575584
> *y0u did it again darkneeees  :cheesy:      looks sick homes
> *


thk bro


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 12:35 AM~20575620
> *soon my *****
> *


i cant wait!!! :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## sic713




----------



## danny chawps

dam :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 12:43 AM~20575678
> *dam :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i know huh :wow: this nukka been holding out on all da pics :wow:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 09:32 AM~20577132
> *:biggrin:
> *


buenos dias


----------



## SPANISHFLY

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 12:41 AM~20575665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMN!!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE.......


----------



## mrchavez

Q'vo pinche sic... hows everything?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 18 2011, 07:42 AM~20577188-->
> 
> 
> 
> buenos dias
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hola. como estas chiquita
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 18 2011, 10:15 AM~20578201
> *Q'vo pinche sic... hows everything?
> *


good.. just doin what i do


----------



## BigBlue64

TTT Sic ! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 11:39 PM~20575646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good sic!! patterns flow perfect on the sides :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64+May 18 2011, 10:53 AM~20578422-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT Sic ! Keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BAYTOWNSLC_@May 18 2011, 11:18 AM~20578551
> *lookn  good sic!! patterns flow perfect on the sides :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
thanks bro


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 11:47 AM~20578387
> *hola. como estas chiquita
> good.. just doin what i do
> *



i says i mean i says, stop in waco on your way back home n come do some mo shit on my cutlass and sum other rides ima line up... :biggrin: 

at the rate you been going you prolly got a long waitn line huh...??? :biggrin:


----------



## louies90




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 09:13 PM~20554341
> *lac #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My ***** you did it again
Alway looking up to you
One day !!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

The silver lac is sick :wow: 

That has to be your best work yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@May 18 2011, 05:10 PM~20580775
> *My ***** you did it again
> Alway looking up to you
> One day !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chickenfriedsteak

SiC, I read about your elco.....as an El Camino lover, I hate to hear that...... I did see an 85 in La Porte for sale sitting at the Walgreens at Underwood and Spencer.......the body was S T R A I G H T.....he burnt off before I could get the number........


----------



## Vayzfinest

Damn those caddys are bad as fuck!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chickenfriedsteak_@May 19 2011, 04:40 AM~20584046
> *SiC, I read about your elco.....as an El Camino lover, I hate to hear that...... I did see an 85 in La Porte for sale sitting at the Walgreens at Underwood and Spencer.......the body was S T R A I G H T.....he burnt off before I could get the number........
> *


my homie lives right there at that intersection, ill tell him to keep an eye open, i found a few so im a go check them all out and see whats up.


----------



## 713ridaz

hay hay


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2011, 08:24 AM~20584809
> *hay hay
> *


yo yo


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 06:16 PM~20572714
> *too late i been held hostage since michigan.. they transfer me in the soccer mom van..... got me on lock with a ball and chain..
> *


don't drink any Kool-Aid from AL all it is his special flavored date rape drug....don't let him fool you


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 19 2011, 11:56 AM~20585443
> *don't drink any Kool-Aid from AL  all it is his special flavored date rape drug....don't let him fool you
> *


come on man you know damn well YAW cant say no to koolaid :uh:


----------



## kiki




----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 12:19 PM~20585565
> *come on man you know damn well YAW cant say no to koolaid  :uh:
> *


i know :uh:


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 19 2011, 01:56 PM~20586477
> *i know  :uh:
> *


or cakes! :cheesy:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Lacs are looking clean, but where's today's pics?? lol


----------



## BigBlue64

Leaving your mark in Chi Town. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@May 19 2011, 05:41 PM~20587609
> *Lacs are looking clean, but where's today's pics?? lol
> *


:werd:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

kickass work bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+May 19 2011, 03:41 PM~20587609-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lacs are looking clean, but where's today's pics?? lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ugh fine, ill post pics as im on da shitter..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:27 PM~20589214
> *Leaving your mark in Chi Town.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:29 PM~20589243
> *:werd:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPIRIT 62_@May 19 2011, 09:25 PM~20590342
> *kickass work bro
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: thank u


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 11:33 PM~20590416
> *ugh  fine, ill post pics as im on da shitter..
> yes sir...
> 
> :uh:
> :wow:  :biggrin:  thank u
> *


ummm so wheres da pics bissh!


----------



## sic713

1st clear session, everything buried pretty good id say..


----------



## sic713




----------



## CUZICAN

Gettin down right nasty with them colors hoime


----------



## elspock84

:drama: mas pictures por favor


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 19 2011, 09:51 PM~20590563
> *Gettin down right nasty with them colors hoime
> *


this bish is done.. on to the next...gotta clear the blue one..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 08:55 PM~20590601
> *this bish is done.. on to the next...gotta clear the blue one..
> *


----------



## JUAN-707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 10:43 PM~20590483
> *1st clear session, everything buried pretty good id say..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING REAL GOOD SIC................ :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2011, 05:01 PM~20587332
> *or cakes! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 11:43 PM~20590483
> *1st clear session, everything buried pretty good id say..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good SIC ...


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 20 2011, 07:09 AM~20591760
> *
> *


Don't forget nukka we know ur weakness :squint: baby D


----------



## bump512

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon

i miss u!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 20 2011, 08:31 AM~20592564
> *i miss u!!!!
> *


fagget


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2011, 12:21 PM~20593246
> *fagget
> *


its ****** not FAGGET :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 10:46 AM~20593393
> *its ****** not FAGGET  :uh:
> *


you would know, its tatted on your 5 head


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2011, 01:54 PM~20593671
> *you would know, its tatted on your 5 head
> *


NO YOU FUCKING IDIOT!!!! its on my lower back :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 12:14 PM~20593775
> *NO YOU FUCKING IDIOT!!!! its on my lower back  :happysad:
> *


oh so your a tramp now...

tramp stamp.. let me guess.. it says big shod was here..."sponsored by sparkle fx"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2011, 03:11 PM~20594021
> *oh so your a tramp now...
> 
> tramp stamp.. let me guess.. it says big shod was here..."sponsored by sparkle fx"
> *


 :wow: fucking shod has been talking huh


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2011, 01:14 PM~20594030
> *:wow: fucking shod has been talking huh
> *


:run:


----------



## danny chawps

http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/33911 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 20 2011, 04:21 PM~20594418-->
> 
> 
> 
> :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@May 20 2011, 05:12 PM~20594671
> *http://www.worldstaruncut.com/uncut/33911  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonys93

Damn Darkness, really nice work your putting out. Love those lacs.


----------



## BigKeyOC

Looks Good Bro uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 11:46 PM~20590509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks sick


----------



## 93caddy

Nice work sic!!!!


----------



## OC-child's play2

i like the way u just held back on my shit, and go down there and cut loose Lol!!!it look's aight!!! just kidding darkness look's good lil' bro keep up the excelllant work make ur Pimp proud!!!!wish my rim's looked like that!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OC-child's play2_@May 22 2011, 10:17 AM~20603786
> *i like the way u just held back on my shit, and go down there and cut loose Lol!!!it look's aight!!! just kidding darkness look's good lil' bro keep up the excelllant work make ur Pimp proud!!!!wish my rim's looked like that!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


those rims were a pain in the ass.. :angry:
but i still love em tho..

how everything going, u been driving the whip..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2011, 11:00 AM~20603941
> *those rims were a pain in the ass.. :angry:
> but i still love em tho..
> 
> how everything going, u been driving the whip..
> *


nope


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20590509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam bro caddys are off the hook.not only cause u did my 64 but ur work is bad ass. ( hope i get a dicount for the advertising lol ) nah on the reals good wrk bro. :guns: :guns:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20590509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GREAT SIC... REMINDS ME A LIL OF KANDY AND CHROME STYLE... IT CAME OUT AWSOME... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, I KNOW YOU WILL DO COMPA'S CAR SOME SERIOUS JUSTICE... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 22 2011, 04:18 PM~20605115
> *LOOKING GREAT SIC... REMINDS ME A LIL OF KANDY AND CHROME STYLE... IT CAME OUT AWSOME... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, I KNOW YOU WILL DO COMPA'S CAR SOME SERIOUS JUSTICE...  :biggrin:
> *


thank you, yea i like to swicth it up a lil here and there.. i get influenced by different painters, but i put a sic twist to it.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY+May 22 2011, 12:57 PM~20604374-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :inout:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHITOWN LOS_@May 22 2011, 03:08 PM~20604855
> *Dam bro caddys are off the hook.not only cause u did my 64 but ur work is bad ass.  ( hope i get a dicount for the advertising lol  )  nah on the reals good wrk bro. :guns:  :guns:
> *


you know im a take care of ya


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2011, 04:26 PM~20605141
> *  :inout:
> 
> you know im a take care of ya
> *



what up cuuuuz :biggrin:  im tired :420: , but you already know what up , az dont sleep :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY

TOGETHER C.C. (CHICAGO) & SICK


----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

How many more cars you got lined up?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@May 22 2011, 07:32 PM~20606153
> *How many more cars you got lined up?
> *


not sure..3 weeks i believe..


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

LOOKIN GOOD SICKNESS... FASHO U SHOULD ROLL BY SKIMS PAD ILL B BACK OUT THERE FOR A FEW MORE WEEKS ...... TTT


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

K. Im in houston this week figured id swing by and check out the progress




:uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2011, 09:44 PM~20606262
> *not sure..3 weeks i believe..
> *


:h5:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+May 22 2011, 08:03 PM~20606481-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD SICKNESS... FASHO U SHOULD ROLL BY SKIMS PAD ILL B BACK  OUT THERE FOR A FEW MORE WEEKS ...... TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@May 22 2011, 08:04 PM~20606492
> *K. Im in houston this week figured id swing by and check out the progress
> :uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Less faces more pics


----------



## Los 210

:biggrin:


----------



## OC-child's play2

been driving it here and there just trying to put certain things back together on it lil' bro!!!hey keep up the good work and mom's asked about u !!


----------



## Edric08

wud up mofo i see still puttin wrk lookin good bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by OC-child's play2+May 25 2011, 11:47 AM~20626148-->
> 
> 
> 
> been driving it here and there just trying to put certain things back together on it lil' bro!!!hey keep up the good work and mom's asked about u !!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell her i said hi.. and all the other fam.. im still up here.. going home soon..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edric08_@May 25 2011, 01:03 PM~20626633
> *wud up mofo i see still puttin wrk lookin good bro  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what it dew my *****!


----------



## elspock84

:squint:


----------



## chickenfriedsteak

Sic, have u found another ride yet? I sold this cat some old school records, and he's got a CLEAN elco.....he might wanna sell.... Pm, I'll give u his email


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chickenfriedsteak_@May 25 2011, 04:31 PM~20627828
> *Sic, have u found another ride yet? I sold this cat some old school records, and he's got a CLEAN elco.....he might wanna sell.... Pm, I'll give u his email
> *


yea found about 3 of em, still not home yet to see em in person.. need to see certain things before i pick one.. doesnt need to run or anything, just need certains specs, i still got mines


----------



## imgntnschgo

mr. sik-ness remember me....


----------



## NORIEGA

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo+May 25 2011, 05:59 PM~20628440-->
> 
> 
> 
> mr. sik-ness remember me....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea..u were fuked up.I drove u home..lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NORIEGA_@May 26 2011, 02:37 AM~20631531
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up?
> *


What's up homie


----------



## OC-child's play2

Darkness everybody darkness what up fool!!


----------



## '83 caddy

> Yea..u were fuked up.I drove u home..lol
> 
> i don't think he remember


----------



## sic713

> Yea..u were fuked up.I drove u home..lol
> 
> i don't think he remember
> 
> 
> 
> he probaly dont.. quickstop..
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

:fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## DETONATER

=sic713,May 25 2011, 05:48 PM~20628354]




























I like what your doing here... :biggrin:


----------



## keessimpala65

Very nice work


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20638315-->
> 
> 
> 
> :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 11:12 PM~20638608
> *=sic713,May 25 2011, 05:48 PM~20628354]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what your doing here... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-keessimpala65_@May 27 2011, 02:30 AM~20639036
> *Very nice work
> *


----------



## bump512

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

looking good michael!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 27 2011, 09:37 AM~20640381
> *looking good michael!
> *


X CDC... LOL... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SIC...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 27 2011, 09:37 AM~20640381-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good michael!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 12:20 PM~20641323
> *X CDC... LOL... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SIC...
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2011, 11:36 PM~20575627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you keep getting better and better with each paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the great work big homie


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 27 2011, 02:06 PM~20641930
> *you keep getting better and better with each paint job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep up the great work big homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SW713

this ***** comin back with bank in his pocket :0 

im a let errryone know SHOW PALACE on you when you get back :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

p.s., you're gay


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+May 27 2011, 05:21 PM~20643069-->
> 
> 
> 
> this ***** comin back with bank in his pocket :0
> 
> im a let errryone know SHOW PALACE on you when you get back :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big bank hank..
> shit im broke fool..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 05:21 PM~20643072
> *p.s., you're gay
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20644048
> *big bank hank..
> shit im broke fool..
> 
> *


 :uh: i call bullshit :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2011, 08:28 PM~20644131
> *:uh:  i call bullshit  :uh:
> *


whats the number


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2011, 10:33 PM~20644167
> *whats the number
> *


847 588 2300 :happysad:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2011, 08:37 PM~20644184
> *847 588 2300  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2011, 10:43 PM~20644216
> *:uh:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## BigBlue64

Keep repping Tejas Sic ! :wave:


----------



## SkysDaLimit




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

U started on the 3rd lac yet?


----------



## sic713

3rd lacs done..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2011, 06:52 PM~20648185
> *3rd lacs done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 28 2011, 06:52 PM~20648185-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd lacs done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 06:59 PM~20648227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 28 2011, 07:00 PM~20648233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pinche ***** eres cabron :wow:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2011, 10:51 PM~20649210
> *:thumbsup:
> *


dont use up all ur tricks nukka :happysad: not yet at least :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2011, 06:52 PM~20648185
> *3rd lacs done..
> 
> *


Damn who ever said careful what you ask for was full of shit!!! Those colors make it hard to see, but I bet it pops in the sun. :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20649431
> *dont use up all ur tricks nukka  :happysad: not yet at least  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



Co-Signed :yes: :yes:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@May 28 2011, 11:56 PM~20649463
> *Co-Signed  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: as soon as im done wit his ass ill ship him back to you  and dont ask questions if he walking funny :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

make no mistake about it, it's not his ass I want. :happysad:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2011, 04:59 PM~20648227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These colors look real nice together, but is that a dent on the fender?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@May 29 2011, 12:02 AM~20649496
> *make no mistake about it, it's not his ass I want.  :happysad:
> *


me either :ugh: umm so how bout them bulls :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

You're a trip, I didnt mean any disrespect...what y'all have is special :bowrofl: :boink:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 28 2011, 09:46 PM~20649431-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont use up all ur tricks nukka  :happysad: not yet at least  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldnt be where im at no if i did that now would i..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 09:54 PM~20649455
> *Damn who ever said careful what you ask for was full of shit!!! Those colors make it hard to see, but I bet it pops in the sun.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea it looks nice in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 10:00 PM~20649484
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5: as soon as im done wit his ass ill ship him back to you    and dont ask questions if he walking funny  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PRESIDENTEZ_@May 29 2011, 06:12 AM~20650448
> *You're a trip, I didnt mean any disrespect...what y'all have is special  :bowrofl:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+May 29 2011, 08:12 AM~20650448-->
> 
> 
> 
> You're a trip, I didnt mean any disrespect...what y'all have is special  :bowrofl:  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 29 2011, 08:22 AM~20650469
> *i wouldnt be where im at no if i did that now would i..yea it looks nice in the sun...
> :uh:
> :wow:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 27 2011, 01:12 AM~20638608
> *=sic713,May 25 2011, 05:48 PM~20628354]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like what your doing here... :biggrin:
> *


X2 !


----------



## JUAN-707

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2011, 05:59 PM~20648227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Looking real good SIC real dope ass work.........


----------



## sic713

lay it low has the gheys


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> lay it low has the gheys


yeah u r


----------



## mrchavez

them jobs came out gooood....... yup lil a lil weird now......


----------



## Mack10

sic713 said:


>


 
*Nice work bruh.. *


----------



## Mack10

sic713 said:


> 1st clear session, everything buried pretty good id say..


 
*Rims look good.. R they a bitch to do??*


----------



## sic713

Mack10 said:


> *Rims look good.. R they a bitch to do??*


They a bitch.but ill do em


----------



## Los 210




----------



## Mack10

sic713 said:


> They a bitch.but ill do em


----------



## BigBlue64

Work looking beautiful!:yes:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> [/Q
> 
> 
> 
> :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>


I LIKE HOW THEM WHEELS CAME OUT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210

Nice work


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigBlue64

Hey Sic, I hope you dont run out of ideas! Lol. I cant wait. Everything is looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

I'm always thinkin of new things.. got some ideals I wanna play with..


----------



## BigBlue64

sic713 said:


> I'm always thinkin of new things.. got some ideas I wanna play with..


I thinks its time for a makeover. Have a few places that need work but nothing major. I think after this show in Corpus I am goint to tear the car down and get it ready.


----------



## sic713

BigBlue64 said:


> I thinks its time for a makeover. Have a few places that need work but nothing major. I think after this show in Corpus I am goint to tear the car down and get it ready.


 Yea.get her torn apart real good.trim and etc..door panels and stuff..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

You continue to impress, truck came out good!!!


----------



## mrchavez

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> You continue to impress, truck came out good!!!


x62


----------



## hi_ryder

sic holmes :h5:


----------



## 93caddy

NICE WORK


----------



## Los 210




----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

JUAN-707 said:


> sic713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> 
> 
> :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this one  what it doooooooooooo sick , whats really going down ninja
Click to expand...


----------



## SPANISHFLY

sic713 said:


> :biggrin:


whats up puto


----------



## SPANISHFLY

JUAN-707 said:


> sic713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> PINCH JUAN YOUR TRUCK CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO
Click to expand...


----------



## Mack10

*1st show/1st place*




































































*Thought I'd edit this too let everyone know that "My 1st Blessing" was painted and pin striped by SIC.. This is a mini version that compliments "My Blessing" which Sic also pin striped and patterned. Can't wait to have it out.. Will post finished pics as soon as I can.. Thanks SIC for helping in making this happen..* uffin:


----------



## JUAN-707

SPANISHFLY said:


> JUAN-707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sic713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> PINCH JUAN YOUR TRUCK CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO
> 
> 
> 
> YA I KNOW I KNOW SIC MADE IT HAPPEN... GOT A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY AND WELL TAKING 2ND PLACE WELL ICEING ON THE CAKE HAVE TO DO A LIL MORE THAN I AM A SURE THING FOR 1ST
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JUAN-707

JUAN-707 said:


> SPANISHFLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUAN-707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YA I KNOW I KNOW SIC MADE IT HAPPEN... GOT A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS AT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY AND WELL TAKING 2ND PLACE WELL ICEING ON THE CAKE HAVE TO DO A LIL MORE THAN I AM A SURE THING FOR 1ST
> 
> 
> 
> O YA 1ST SHOW 2END PLACE
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## sic713

You welcome fellas..thanks a lot.


----------



## sic713

Blue lac took best paint at a local show..


----------



## switches4life

sic713 said:


> Blue lac took best paint at a local show..


the green paint job is killer way, nice nice combination


----------



## BigBlue64

Congrats! Paints jobs looking killer Sic! TTT. Stroller has a nice blue!:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Thanks my nigs


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


> Blue lac took best paint at a local show..


i like the caddy


----------



## Mack10




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alooooha. Sik


----------



## datdude-oc

sic713 said:


> I'm always thinkin of new things.. got some ideals I wanna play with..


Go home, or you just need to open two more shops in Tha Chi and Saginaw


----------



## hydrocity903

What's up sick seeing all these clean rides with patterens make me want to get some on the lac pm me a price on getting some patterns on the roof of the car and inside my trunk and when can you get to it too?:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> Blue lac took best paint at a local show..


clean yo nails bissh!! 
:uh::uh::uh:


----------



## mrchavez

switches4life said:


> the green paint job is killer way, nice nice combination


x2

real nice!


----------



## sic713

switches4life said:


> the green paint job is killer way, nice nice combination


 thanks homie


Hannibal Lector said:


> Alooooha. Sik


 whats upbro, how ya doin


datdude-oc said:


> Go home, or you just need to open two more shops in Tha Chi and Saginaw


 yea no shit, yall fkers wont let me go home..


hydrocity903 said:


> What's up sick seeing all these clean rides with patterens make me want to get some on the lac pm me a price on getting some patterns on the roof of the car and inside my trunk and when can you get to it too?:biggrin:


 


elspock84 said:


> clean yo nails bissh!!
> :uh::uh::uh:


 :inout:


mrchavez said:


> x2
> sup my brotha
> real nice!


----------



## 93caddy

TTT SIC 713


----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> yea no shit, yall fkers wont let me go home..


 









If you aint in back in TEXAS by Sept I'm starting a petition to have 713 removed from your name. :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713

lmao.. no can do.. ill be home by july..


----------



## elspock84

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> If you aint in back in TEXAS by Sept I'm starting a petition to have 713 removed from your name. :scrutinize:


x2 this nukka wont be home til next yr and his new names gonna be sic773/847


sic713 said:


> lmao.. no can do.. ill be home by july..


no you wont madafucka!


----------



## sic713

i can just skipp gaykegan.....


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> i can just skipp gaykegan.....


you know what muthafucka im not gonna tell you again its *WAUKEGAN*! dont let that shit happen again :twak::twak::twak::twak: and no ur not gonna skip it! :nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## sic713

Dicinyobootygan..lmao


----------



## imgntnschgo

sic713 said:


>


thats a badass caddy...te avientas guero....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sic713 said:


>


I LOVE WHERE THIS PAINT IS HEADED ! KEEP US POSTED BRO !


----------



## sic713

Its done..lol


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LOOKING REAL GOOD SIC


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> lmao.. no can do.. ill be home by july..


Dont july to me muddafucka


----------



## imgntnschgo

sic773 is already looking for an apartment...but in the wrong hood...*** HOOD....


----------



## sic713

Wtf..


----------



## BigBlue64

Done! Are you sure? Lol.


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

Dino..from imaginations cc.chicago...


----------



## '83 caddy

cars are looking good...


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> Dino..from imaginations cc.chicago...


 

LOOKS REAL NICE SIC LIKING THEM GRAFFICS:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## sic713

Grassyass...


----------



## elspock84

:finger::finger::finger:


sic713 said:


> Grassyass...


----------



## sic713

Rollin heavy cc


----------



## sic713




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup sik its been awhile since i.popped in. Lookin real solid homie


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> Rollin heavy cc




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

sic713 said:


> 1st clear session, everything buried pretty good id say..


Chingon Sickness !!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

getting better and better all the time sic.. let'em know homie!!!!!!!!:run::run::run::run:


----------



## sic713

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup sik its been awhile since i.popped in. Lookin real solid homie


Sup bro.. yep..almost done here in chicago..hawaii next..lol


----------



## sic713

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Chingon Sickness !!:thumbsup:


Sup mayne.coming back to houston anytime soon


----------



## sic713

mrchavez said:


> getting better and better all the time sic.. let'em know homie!!!!!!!!:run::run::run::run:


Fo sho...get wit da sickness


----------



## Bedrockcc

93caddy said:


> TTT SIC 713


Bad ass always enjoy seeing you're work .


----------



## elspock84

***


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

sic713 said:


> Sup mayne.coming back to houston anytime soon


:yes::yes: & u got to hook me up on silverleafing the fruit stand !!


----------



## BigBlue64

With all that work you are going to be needing a trip to Hawaii! LOL :yes:


----------



## Cuz 0

look good


----------



## sic713

another quick stripe and leaf job...



















owner if this regal moms wanted a lil something, so we hooked her up..she rollin a lac..




























http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1106/248875_215376568502076_192081594164907_610257_7245143
_n.jpg


----------



## BigBlue64

Good to see everything going good. Leave some ideas for my car Sic! Lol


----------



## geezzus

Hope you didn't forget i'm still in line for a Paint job, when you get back


----------



## SlickDD75

GOOD SHIT HUERO!


----------



## SPANISHFLY




----------



## SPANISHFLY




----------



## sic713

SPANISHFLY said:


>


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

SPANISHFLY said:


>


all i see is eyes sick :biggrin:......DAAAAAARKEEEEEEES LOL dont worry foo when we at the strip club they find me when i smile


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

JUST PASSING THRU WITH A QUICK BUMP... TTT...


----------



## sic713

:h5:


----------



## elspock84

put this nukka to work already


----------



## TONY MONTANA

he always playing you have to click the image to enlarge


----------



## elspock84




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

*HEY SIC, HERE GOES A BUMP TTMFT... YOU LOOK TO YOUNG TO BE A DADDY SO DON'T KNOW IF HAPPY FATHERS DAY IS IN ORDER HERE??? BUT JUST IN CASE, MAY YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE...*


----------



## sic713

no kids for me..:boink:

but thanks, its the thought that counts


----------



## sic713

finally got a good wifi connection thansk to elspock....so heres a ass load of pics i got of the rides ive been doing ... left houston april 11th went to saginaw michigan.. and then to chicago il.. now im in waukegan... next stop is home...

pics are in no order..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

sic713 said:


>


NIIICE SHOW AND TELL... LOOKING GOOD FOO...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

sic713 said:


> no kids for me..:boink:
> 
> but thanks, its the thought that counts


I THOUGHT SOO, COOL THEN HAVE FUN BRO... LOVE THE NEW FLICKS...


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

sic713 said:


>


fukin right mucho props


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## Trendsetta 68

bEAUTIFUL WORK !


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

What a fucken showoff!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

lmao... i think i deserv it


----------



## hi_ryder

cream in undies :boink::h5:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> lmao... i think i deserv it


No doubt, its obvious you left town to become a traveling serial molester


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> No doubt, its obvious you left town to become a traveling serial molester


:roflmao: tighting up my molesting skills


----------



## BigBlue64

Credit well deserved Sic!


----------



## louies90

:/ he's ok i guess..


----------



## JustCruisin

Awesome pics, love all the preety colors!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## trealcha

Damn man you really doing ya thang an I need to get you on my car before your prices become too much for me lol


----------



## down_by_law

sic713 said:


>


 Thats Funny thats my lady's name too


----------



## sic713

Lol


----------



## MISTER ED

*SICK WORK MR SIC...... *


----------



## elspock84

Hes getting down on my caddy :wow:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> Hes getting down on my caddy :wow:


pics:x::x:


----------



## elspock84

TONY MONTANA said:


> pics:x::x:


Here's a sneak peak 


Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


----------



## 93caddy

Dam nice work!!


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> Here's a sneak peak
> 
> 
> Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


 i like the purple..


----------



## BigBlue64

That's off the hook Sic!


----------



## elspock84

quick lil strip job by sic on monday.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK SIC...


----------



## mrchavez

dammit sic lookin real good homie...


----------



## OC-child's play2

u alright !!!queer!! hey nice work:thumbsdown:


----------



## JUAN-707

elspock84 said:


> Here's a sneak peak
> 
> 
> Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"


NICE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## imgntnschgo

OC-child's play2 said:


> u alright !!!queer!! hey nice work:thumbsdown:


what up sic...you still on the gay shit?????


----------



## JUAN-707




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn looking real good


----------



## elspock84

quick lil stripe jobs el negrito did.


----------



## bibbs

elspock84 said:


> quick lil stripe jobs el negrito did.


:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

JUAN-707 said:


>


nice


----------



## hi_ryder

SIC! :h5:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## sic713

:Cool:


----------



## elspock84

another stripe job el negrito did.


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> another stripe job el negrito did.


:boink: :boink: :boink: @ the striping...... ok at sic too :boink: :boink: :boink: :shh: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## sic713

yea.. im a sexy blk muthafucka....lol..


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> yea.. im a sexy blk muthafucka....lol..


----------



## louies90

black ain't the word.. :/


----------



## Hoss805

your doing some nice work Sic


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

elspock84 said:


> Here's a sneak peak
> 
> 
> Signature in my new blend "Sic's Purple Drank"



Pon mas fotos guey ...:nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup sic. Haven't been in here awhile. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sic713

Hoss805 said:


> your doing some nice work Sic


 thank u


elspock84 said:


>


 ugh


Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup sic. Haven't been in here awhile. Keep up the good work.


 thanks


----------



## louies90

pinche negrito!


----------



## elspock84

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Pon mas fotos guey ...:nicoderm:


DA PICS OF MY CAR ARE ON MY TOPIC PENDEJO


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

[/


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## Mack10




----------



## sic713

Got me a new one,this bitch is solid ass fuck too..thnks conrad....see y'all in the streets next year... 
And to da haters..ha deal with it...


----------



## BigBlue64

sic713 said:


> Got me a new one,this bitch is solid ass fuck too..thnks conrad....see y'all in the streets next year...
> And to da haters..ha deal with it...


A new canvas to start on! :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

sic713 said:


> Got me a new one,this bitch is solid ass fuck too..thnks conrad....see y'all in the streets next year...
> And to da haters..ha deal with it...


looks like no engine or box? man you love the elc's cant wait to see what you do with this one... you going to transplant lotta stuff from the wreck?


----------



## sic713

hi_ryder said:


> looks like no engine or box? man you love the elc's cant wait to see what you do with this one... you going to transplant lotta stuff from the wreck?


yea im switchin some things over, but not much...i got something else up my sleeve


----------



## Edric08

wud up fagggggggggggg i see u finally made it back to TX


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> yea im switchin some things over, but not much...i got something else up my sleeve


It aint lotion that's for sure :uh: you ashy muthphucka!


----------



## sic713

Edric08 said:


> wud up fagggggggggggg i see u finally made it back to TX


 yes sir.. finally mayne.. feels good tho


elspock84 said:


> It aint lotion that's for sure :uh: you ashy muthphucka!


stfu up u fAT motherfucker..


----------



## sureñosbluez

elspock84 said:


>


bad assss :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10

sic713 said:


> Got me a new one,this bitch is solid ass fuck too..thnks conrad....see y'all in the streets next year...
> And to da haters..ha deal with it...


*Best of luck with this one.. Sure it will b badass*


----------



## sic713

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=330284&stc=1&d=1309467986


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=330284&stc=1&d=1309467986


YOUR DOING IT WRONG IDIOT!


----------



## sic713

No shit sherlock


----------



## DETONATER

You did your thang on spocks cadi... Great job! now that sumbish needs good weather so we can get some pics in da sun...!


----------



## mrchavez

sup michael, i see you doing your thang... glad you made it back to texas safe, damn balla!!!!!!!!!!!:chuck::chuck::chuck:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> No shit sherlock


fuck you *****!!  in da butt!


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

HOW MANY CARS U DOIN IN THE CHI AND HOW LONG U BEEN THERE AND HOW MUCH MORE TIME U GOT WOULDNT MIND CHECKIN UR WORK IN PERSON


----------



## elspock84

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> HOW MANY CARS U DOIN IN THE CHI AND HOW LONG U BEEN THERE AND HOW MUCH MORE TIME U GOT WOULDNT MIND CHECKIN UR WORK IN PERSON


hes long gone. sent him home last sunday.


----------



## mrchavez

elspock84 said:


> hes long gone. sent him home last sunday.


:h5::h5:


----------



## elspock84

pinche negrito es chingon!


----------



## hi_ryder

elspock84 said:


> pinche negrito es chingon!


wtf looked better before :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder

jk fuckin HOT! :worship::boink:


----------



## Los 210

:wow:nice work


----------



## datdude-oc

TTT


----------



## Bedrockcc

You are do good work .


----------



## Bedrockcc

Boy did i fuck up lol , You are hell of a painter.
I always enjoy seeing you're new work of art.


----------



## hydrocity903

T.T.T


----------



## louies90

:tears: miss you..


----------



## Edric08

wud up *** you done wit tht peace of shit car bro a bro need to hit TX so we can get r drink on


----------



## MR LAC 95

miss my little negrito:fool2::finger:


----------



## hi_ryder

T T Tfor the chocolate doughnuts


----------



## mrchavez

where that hell u at sic???????:finger::chuck:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## JUAN-707

:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

Que pasa sIc?what it do. How's your elky coming out


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Any new pics?


----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


>


 Tease


----------



## sic713

yup


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup sik


----------



## sic713

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup sik


sup homie.. hows that island weather


----------



## louies90

:fool2:


----------



## mrchavez

whats da damn deal homie!!! stayn busy? uffin::run:


----------



## elspock84

:drama::drama:


sic713 said:


>


----------



## elspock84

finnally decided to post these pics


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## LONE STAR STATE

Looking good homie... I need a price to pattern out my top hit me up on a PM


----------



## Skim

elspock84 said:


> finnally decided to post these pics


aw shit darkness doing it and also, Im glad to see you are a CUBS fan homie, I seen the BBQ grille cover and the pennants lol


----------



## Skim

oh and also sic we gonna see u up here soon from what I hear... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

Keep doing the your thing!


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> aw shit darkness doing it and also, Im glad to see you are a CUBS fan homie, I seen the BBQ grille cover and the pennants lol


 thanks bro... yea he likes the cubs and da cock..foos gayer than gay..


Skim said:


> oh and also sic we gonna see u up here soon from what I hear... :biggrin:


 yes sir.. workin out my traveling issues


BigBlue64 said:


> Keep doing the your thing!


yes sir..


----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> yes sir.. workin out my traveling issues.


 Shit finish the box and get a free ride up here..lmaoIs that a lil progress I see on the drivers door?? Lol


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Shit finish the box and get a free ride up here..lmaoIs that a lil progress I see on the drivers door?? Lol


process all over ..
i need to go to d town this weekend possibly, ill get it worked out.... drive my regal..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> process all over ..i need to go to d town this weekend possibly, ill get it worked out.... drive my regal..


 Alright cool, lac looks good, it done now?


----------



## danny chawps

what it dooo kuuuuuuz


----------



## elspock84

Skim said:


> aw shit darkness doing it and also, Im glad to see you are a CUBS fan homie, I seen the BBQ grille cover and the pennants lol



hell yeah im a huge cubs fan! actually the blue base of the car is really really close to cubs blue  . 



sic713 said:


> thanks bro... yea he likes the cubs and da cock..foos gayer than gay..


*I FUCKING HATE YOU!!!!!! 

*I MISS YOU :tears:


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:run:


Can't wait to see what's next! :drama:


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>




:thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## BigBlue64

What is the base color? That Lac is off the hook!


----------



## sic713

BigBlue64 said:


> What is the base color? That Lac is off the hook!


 its electric blue base.. with oriental blue kandy..


----------



## sic713

BigBlue64 said:


> What is the base color? That Lac is off the hook!


 its electric blue base.. with oriental blue kandy..


----------



## 93caddy

nice work !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

x2 !


----------



## regalman806

:shocked::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

that caddy's manglin the haterz yo. big ups! :h5: and :boink:


----------



## sic713

:naughty:


----------



## topd0gg

sic713 said:


>


sweet work :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:run:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

cali rydah said:


> now that you have her, make me proud... :biggrin:





PRESIDENTEZ said:


> From the look of that trunk you didn't need to take it to SIC. :sprint:
> 
> When I quoted the pic I seen they were called paint prison..taking your shit to SIC is more like celebrity prison, be out before you know it. Can't wait to see it.



:uh: DAMNNNNN I think I jinx it :banghead: 

Oh well my time has come, can't wait :run::drama:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:inout:


----------



## sic713

u sure did im tryin mayne.. im tryin.. one man shop.. but this weather is no bueno.. heads been killin me all day


----------



## BigBlue64

Watch out for that dehydration! Been crazy hot.


----------



## cali rydah

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> :uh: DAMNNNNN I think I jinx it :banghead:
> 
> Oh well my time has come, can't wait :run::drama:


:yes: is it for sale yet? ill buy it back, i think lol


sic713 said:


> u sure did im tryin mayne.. im tryin.. one man shop.. but this weather is no bueno.. heads been killin me all day


are you hiring?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:nicoderm:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

cali rydah said:


> :yes: is it for sale yet? ill buy it back, i think lolare you hiring?


 Shit I aint done nothing to it and already got more $ tied up in than its worth


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> u sure did im tryin mayne.. im tryin.. one man shop.. but this weather is no bueno.. heads been killin me all day


 Now that it's next its just a matter of time...im sure you'll make it worth the wait. Besides, I aint forgot you said within a year or its free. Lmao


----------



## sic713

i did?


----------



## cali rydah

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Shit I aint done nothing to it and already got more $ tied up in than its worth


lol.. im waiting for the finished product!


sic713 said:


> i did?


yea u tend to forget when u promise extras and act like u never said it! (no ****)


----------



## sic713

i plea da fif


----------



## cali rydah

stooooopid!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> i did?


:uh:



sic713 said:


> i plea da fif


----------



## elspock84

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> :uh:


 I have a feeling u just got FUCKED :wow: no **** I promise :happysad:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

elspock84 said:


> I have a feeling u just got FUCKED :wow: no **** I promise :happysad:



Well considering the timing of your reply, all I can say is...

















sic713 said:


> i plea da fif




:ugh:


----------



## sic713

lmfao


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

SUP SIC... QUICK BUMPSKIE...


----------



## mrchavez

que onda pinche sic, hope all is good in tha houstone!!!! well at least in you hood... TTT for the homie...


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## rodzr

U get down


----------



## elspock84

*PINCHE NEGRITO ERES CHINGON!
*


----------



## Big Doe

Mayne that looks good


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WHAT COLOR IS THAT IT LOOKS RAW NICE WORK SIC..........


----------



## sic713

its a custom mix.. not sure what the owner got it fro,.. and thx everybody..


----------



## JUAN-707

IT LOOKS LIKE THAT ONE HOPPER CALLED SWEET`N AND LOW I THINK ITS FROM LA


----------



## mrchavez

man, some nice lines on that box!!!!!:worship:


----------



## misterslick

sic713 said:


>


 OOOOOH WEE! i think i just creamed in my pants:fool2::fool2:


----------



## hi_ryder

nice work man.... big ups homie


----------



## elspock84

JUAN-707 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE THAT ONE HOPPER CALLED SWEET`N AND LOW I THINK ITS FROM LA


nope sweet-n-low is pink and its a car dancer uffin: im pretty sure thats da car dancer wit only 8 bats in da setup.


----------



## DKM ATX

sic713 said:


>


_
Good Lawd _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bump512

x512


----------



## trealcha

hey sic on that box chevy you just did i notice that was a dark purple on the leafing and i want to know if you can paint over the leafing with black would have the same effect cuz i never seen anyone do if before just curious


----------



## sic713

trealcha said:


> hey sic on that box chevy you just did i notice that was a dark purple on the leafing and i want to know if you can paint over the leafing with black would have the same effect cuz i never seen anyone do if before just curious


ive done it . looks likeshit to me, but watever the customer wants


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Goes hard bro ! Solid work !


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>


dam kuuuuuuz that muuufuka looks SICK ! ive always like this box maybe because its lavender ....i made a lavender for my big body but i dont know which fucking car to build ....... some sick leafing is needed in az kuuuuuz , one day ill have a ride ready for stripping :happysad:


----------



## sic713

u know im down to do it my *****


----------



## OC-child's play2

u think u cold!!!!!o.k. maybe you is we will c again when it's time for the 74,the mali frame and the SS!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bro. Haven't been in here in awhile.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Let me know on the trunk :dunno:


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Looks good.......would look better if it was my shit! :buttkick: How's the bodywork coming? Let me know on the trunk. :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>



me likey long time


----------



## danny chawps

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Looks good.......would look better if it was my shit! :buttkick: How's the bodywork coming? Let me know on the trunk. :dunno:


:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Looks good.......would look better if it was my shit! :buttkick: How's the bodywork coming? Let me know on the trunk. :dunno:


 shit that fram been there for 2 weeks.. workin on it here and there untill chrome comes in.. and ill be workin on the box this week


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

PM Sent


----------



## hydrocity903

T.T.T


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>


:yes::yes::yes: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw sukky sukky now , i like that shit nuuuka


----------



## sic713

thk my nig...


----------



## sic713




----------



## DETONATER

:shocked:


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That is tighter than a dick in a butt. No ****


----------



## sic713

lmao.. no **** intended.


----------



## elspock84

wtf????


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sick work bro !


----------



## imgntnschgo

here you go sic my caddy after your ass molested it...hasn't been the same ever since....
don't know how to post pic...just click on pic


----------



## imgntnschgo

you like titties???


----------



## mrchavez

what up my ninja....seen you in central texas the other day... text sent..lmfao..


----------



## sic713

imgntnschgo said:


> here you go sic my caddy after your ass molested it...hasn't been the same ever since....
> don't know how to post pic...just click on pic
> View attachment 356894
> 
> View attachment 356899


omg.. looks damn good in the sun.. i need to see this bitch in person next yr..



mrchavez said:


> what up my ninja....seen you in central texas the other day... text sent..lmfao..


wtf


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

imgntnschgo said:


> here you go sic my caddy after your ass molested it...hasn't been the same ever since....
> don't know how to post pic...just click on pic
> View attachment 356894
> 
> View attachment 356899


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## imgntnschgo

sic you like tit-tayyys


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


>



:boink:


----------



## sic713

imgntnschgo said:


> sic you like tit-tayyys


i love tittas bro... hey bro hey bro.. i love white titties..


----------



## sic713




----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


>


DAMN BRO IM LOVING THIS STYLE SEE YOU IN APRIL  IM GETTIN IT READY


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> DAMN BRO IM LOVING THIS STYLE SEE YOU IN APRIL  IM GETTIN IT READY


if not april, may.. gotta make sure weather gon be right this time
you know i switch it up on these mutha fuckas..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> if not april, may.. gotta make sure weather gon be right this time
> you know i switch it up on these mutha fuckas..


MAY KOOL WIT ME I GOT TIME IM RETIRED NOW LOL REGAL LAST SHOW WAS THIS PAST SUNDAY


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> MAY KOOL WIT ME I GOT TIME IM RETIRED NOW LOL REGAL LAST SHOW WAS THIS PAST SUNDAY


oh yea.. dizzam.. rip..lol


----------



## SPOOK82

sic713 said:


>


DAYAM 
I THINK WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO GET UP MIGHT BE NEEDING SOME WORK DONE ON MY CUTTY


----------



## sic713




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NICE WERK ^ ^ ^


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

dam ur puttin it down for Houston doin some bad ass work Ima hit you up fosho when its time to paint my drop 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

GOD DAMN!!! you snappin my nukka! :boink:


----------



## sic713

6TRAE_DROP said:


> dam ur puttin it down for Houston doin some bad ass work Ima hit you up fosho when its time to paint my drop 63 :thumbsup:


 thanks homie.. hit me up or stop by shop and check me out..


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> NICE WERK ^ ^ ^


thanks bro.. we killed that box..



elspock84 said:


> GOD DAMN!!! you snappin my nukka! :boink:


awready... thats texas talk fo yo fat ass


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> awready... thats texas talk fo yo fat ass


u callin me fat again u no good madafucka :uh: 

*I FUCKING HATE YOU !!!! *


----------



## sic713

sweet!


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

it looks good fool


----------



## sic713

thx bro


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> sweet!


 :guns:


----------



## A&Rplating

sic713 said:


> sweet!


you might have to come back to chicago to do couple of our cars:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

A&Rplating said:


> you might have to come back to chicago to do couple of our cars:thumbsup:


hit me up.. im ready to fly ...


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> hit me up.. im ready to fly ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>


----------



## majikmike0118

sic713 said:


>


 Long time homie you are fokkin em up !!!!!!!! Keep it up that bitch is baaaaaad !!!!


----------



## sic713

thx bro.. how u been dude


----------



## majikmike0118

sic713 said:


> thx bro.. how u been dude


 Good man moved up to Atlanta trying to get Rollin again looks like you been busy !!!!


----------



## sic713

majikmike0118 said:


> Good man moved up to Atlanta trying to get Rollin again looks like you been busy !!!!


thats whats up bro.. yea i been busy too much shit for just me..its sunday.. im about to headup to the shop now and put in work...


----------



## 93caddy

nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

What up sIc?you got work like mothafo. Make that money pimpin


----------



## mrchavez

TTT to the homie sic:ninja:


----------



## pink63impala

sic713 said:


>


Is that magenta?


----------



## sic713

candy purple


----------



## D-BO

sic713 said:


>


Siiiiiiiick!!!! What's the name of that song playing in the back ground?


----------



## sic713

boss hogg outlaws
serve and collect 3


----------



## MRJ-AIR

D-BO said:


> Siiiiiiiick!!!! What's the name of that song playing in the back ground?


This is some nice work!


----------



## HECTOR664

esta kabron :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## mrchavez

:machinegun:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup sik. U goin to Vegas? Pm me if u goin or not i would like to meet u in person. No ****


----------



## sic713

naw im not going.. i highly doubt it.. no tengo dinero ,.its all tied up..


----------



## imgntnschgo

sic713 said:


> naw im not going.. i highly doubt it.. no tengo dinero ,.its all tied up..


whats up guero...i thought we was going to checkout them tit-tays out in vegas...we'll be out there if you
change your mind....


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

:wow: :wow: :wow: just keeps getttin better and better and better! Great work my nukka!


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>


NICE WORK LOKING BAD ASS:yes::yes:


----------



## sic713

im on sum new shit my nigs.. wait till ya see this big body caddy im doing with blk and greys..and a homies elco.."not mines"


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> im on sum new shit my nigs.. wait till ya see this big body caddy im doing with blk and greys..and a homies elco.."not mines"


save some for louies caddy nukka! lol


----------



## elspock84

oh and my babys stroller :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> im on sum new shit my nigs.. wait till ya see this big body caddy im doing with blk and greys..and a homies elco.."not mines"


 And and and


----------



## sic713

a bad ass box with no trunk..lol


----------



## 8t4mc

Dude!! That trunk section is outragous!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> a bad ass box with no trunk..lol


lmao, he told me friday shld be ready in 2 weeks


----------



## sic713

thanks....


----------



## bump512

bump!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

NICE WORK! :wave:


----------



## SPOOK82

bad ass work


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>


JUST JAW DROPPING ........AMAZING WORK MA NIGG


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:ddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> View attachment 367059
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061
> View attachment 367062


 JUST FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> View attachment 367059
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061
> View attachment 367062


 JUST FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## 8t4mc

sic713 said:


> View attachment 367059
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061
> View attachment 367062







Mother fuuuuuck!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> View attachment 367059
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061
> View attachment 367062


man u on some mo shit bro im really feeling this new shit


----------



## DETONATER

=sic713;14561217]











[/QUOTE]


:fool2::fool2::fool2::chuck::chuck::chuck::h5: Oh thank you Sic... I need that today... BAD ASS! lol


----------



## sic713

lmao.... sparkle fx....


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> View attachment 367059
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061
> View attachment 367062



DAM................................:run::run::run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: _*That's outragous*_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigjxloc

constantly progressing.
Looks killer SIC.


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE

sic713 said:


> View attachment 367059
> View attachment 367060
> View attachment 367061
> View attachment 367062


TTT! Nice work seen the golf cart last night at the cook off!


----------



## SkysDaLimit

sic713 said:


>



OOOOHHHH MAN!


----------



## HMART1970

SkysDaLimit said:


> OOOOHHHH MAN!


*NEGRITO STOMPING WITH THE BIG DAWGSS!*


----------



## sic713

HMART1970 said:


> *NEGRITO STOMPING WITH THE BIG DAWGSS!*


 trying to


SkysDaLimit said:


> OOOOHHHH MAN!


 sup curly.. staying busy


3rd COAST RIDER said:


> TTT! Nice work seen the golf cart last night at the cook off!


ye i was told it was going to be out there..


----------



## mrchavez

whut up my ninja, show the world some more of the taping skillz, lets see some pics you got some skills homie, :h5:


----------



## sic713

mrchavez said:


> whut up my ninja, show the world some more of the taping skillz, lets see some pics you got some skills homie, :h5:


got some pics, but they on facebook.. i been looking for my camera.. and just found it in da washer machine... argggghhhhh


----------



## mrchavez

:banghead::loco:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

wat up sic I just knocked off a wrapped and molded frame im thinking about going ahead and getting it painted here pretty soon can you pm me a price.....i want just a metalic laurel green pinstripes and leafing were its visible.....


----------



## sic713




----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>



NICE ROOF CAME OUT SIC LIKE ALL THE FLAKE:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

sic713 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## majikmike0118

sic713 said:


>


 Dammit man that shit is fire !!!!!! Keep it up homie !!!!!!


----------



## sic713

stuff ive done in the past few weeks..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## resname93

sic713 said:


>


damn homie shit looks sic as hell. like looking at your work.


----------



## sic713

thx bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sic713 said:


>




DAMN! nice patterns bro


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*DOING SOME REALLY GOOD WORK SIC..... *


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


i think ur best work so far handsdown! :worship::thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## mrchavez

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn.................:run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sic713 said:


>


_*Out freakin' ragous*_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do what you do homie !


----------



## sic713




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE

sic713 said:


>


 :bowrofl: :fool2: :fool2:
No words need to be said!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:shocked:____________________________________________________________________:chuck:


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT
BAD ASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## icebox

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*Out freakin' ragous*_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do what you do homie !


 lookin good up in here brotha, keep it up mang:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

:run:


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>


 Oooooooooowiiiiii. That shit goes hard playa gaaawt daaayum where you at kandy n chrome haha ma boy killin em with that fresh shit everytime


----------



## hood fame

sic713 said:


>


damn sic....real sickness homie you are real artist whit real technique and skill methods like latin means ''ars'' althought real creativity means,any fk whit your shit man....keep it up homie:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

*ROOF JOBS FROM THE PAST....THE SICKNESS


























*


----------



## sic713

HMART1970 said:


> *ROOF JOBS FROM THE PAST....THE SICKNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 simple and clean..


danny chawps said:


> Oooooooooowiiiiii. That shit goes hard playa gaaawt daaayum where you at kandy n chrome haha ma boy killin em with that fresh shit everytime


 u crazy *****.. whats up homie..


bump512 said:


> :run:


 :biggrin:


SPOOK82 said:


> TTT
> BAD ASS WORK HOMIE


 :biggrin:


DETONATER said:


> :shocked:____________________________________________________________________:chuck:


:biggrin:


:boink:


----------



## sic713

hood fame said:


> damn sic....real sickness homie you are real artist whit real technique and skill methods like latin means ''ars'' althought real creativity means,any fk whit your shit man....keep it up homie:thumbsup:


thank you homie...nice choice of words...
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

_*FOR SALE








*_


----------



## HMART1970

*RARA'S 62....FULLY MOLESTED BY THE DARKONE

































































*


----------



## danny chawps

Lol


----------



## sic713

wow.. that pic came out so gay... this ***** quick with da camera


----------



## DJLATIN

HMART1970 said:


> *RARA'S 62....FULLY MOLESTED BY THE DARKONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## elspock84

Yup I'd smash it again :boink:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Damn!!!!!! I thought it was crazy to repaint that top, I was wrong




Edit: You kinda look like Curtis "50 Cent" Jackson in that pic, but put u on the right block n im sure we could turn u into $5 Mike easily


----------



## mrchavez

sic713 said:


> wow.. that pic came out so gay... this ***** quick with da camera





DJLATIN said:


> :fool2:





elspock84 said:


> Yup I'd smash it again :boink:





PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Damn!!!!!! I thought it was crazy to repaint that top, I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You kinda look like Curtis "50 Cent" Jackson in that pic, but put u on the right block n im sure we could turn u into $5 Mike easily







:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elspock84

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Damn!!!!!! I thought it was crazy to repaint that top, I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You kinda look like Curtis "50 Cent" Jackson in that pic, but put u on the right block n im sure we could turn u into $5 Mike easily


5??? ***** please :twak: lil make up and da right clothes we can easily get 25 to 30 :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

:run:


----------



## HMART1970

:inout:


----------



## sic713

lmfao.. im laughin so fuckin hard right now.. all yall ****** some idiots.. elspock.. remember my 3rd leg, lmao.. u couldnt walk the next day,,lol


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> lmfao.. im laughin so fuckin hard right now.. all yall ****** some idiots.. elspock.. remember my 3rd leg, lmao.. u couldnt walk the next day,,lol


yeah i member shit i still haven farted right since :burn:


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> Yup I'd smash it again :boink:


:burn: i never knew dark chocolate could turn sweet...


----------



## louies90

elspock84 said:


> 5??? ***** please :twak: lil make up and da right clothes we can easily get 25 to 30 :thumbsup:



:rofl:


----------



## mrchavez

:run::drama:


----------



## sic713

the madness


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

elspock84 said:


> 5??? ***** please :twak: lil make up and da right clothes we can easily get 25 to 30 :thumbsup:


My bad my bad...I kept thinking u were saying "No ****" when u were really just saying "No, hoe mo hoe mo"...30 it is, unless he can STILL fit in them high heels he painted.



And to think he tried telling the new elco got its name from a box of condoms...yeah ok


----------



## sic713

fker


----------



## elspock84

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> My bad my bad...I kept thinking u were saying "No ****" when u were really just saying "No, hoe mo hoe mo"...30 it is, unless he can STILL fit in them high heels he painted.
> 
> 
> 
> And to think he tried telling the new elco got its name from a box of condoms...yeah ok


Wahahah! :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez

:rofl:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup: Esta chingon sickness !!


----------



## frameoffz

HMART1970 said:


> *RARA'S 62....FULLY MOLESTED BY THE DARKONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:Sick


----------



## JUAN-707

:rofl::rofl::rofl:HA HA HA WHAT A **** YOU SHOULD PUT THAT UP ON THE COVER OF STREETLOW:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JUAN-707

elspock84 said:


> Yup I'd smash it again :boink:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JUAN-707

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> _*FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


HOW MUCH FOR THEM WHEELS?


----------



## sic713

lmao.. fool said streetlow....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











*_


----------



## bonediggetie

This Shit is like McDonald's "I'm love'n it" ..........


----------



## JUAN-707

SORRY SIC DIDNT WANT TO OFFEND YOU. YOUR A SURE TUMBS UP FOR LOWRIDER MAG ANY DAY:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> lmao.. fool said streetlow....




SORRY SIC DIDNT WANT TO OFFEND YOU. YOUR A SURE TUMBS UP FOR LOWRIDER MAG ANY DAY:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

JUAN-707 said:


> SORRY SIC DIDNT WANT TO OFFEND YOU. YOUR A SURE TUMBS UP FOR LOWRIDER *** ANY DAY:rofl::rofl::rofl:



 whoa, give the guy a break, I'm sure he was only clowning around in that pic.


----------



## sic713

lmao.. i was clowin.. fuckin juan got jokes.. everytime i come in here in crackin up


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> lmao.. i was clowin.. fuckin juan got jokes.. everytime i come in here in crackin up





:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## hittin back bumper

Ima take the lincoln back for you to redo the whole thing, new look for 2012!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_



nice i like that


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

sic713 said:


> my bike i just painted
> 
> [attachmentid=527856]
> 
> [attachmentid=527857]


BAD ASS!


----------



## IMGNTS64SS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_




NO THIS IS INSANELY SICK


----------



## bump512

bump!!


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

What up pinche darkness ,makin that cheddar I see keep u:run the good work locooo


----------



## SPIRIT 62

kickass work sic


----------



## TONY MONTANA

bro the 62 looked great glad i got to see it in person hers a few i took of this pass weekend


----------



## sic713

thanks homie.. glad you got to see it.. thanks for the pics.. nice kickin it with ya again in my hometown


----------



## sic713

mototrcyle parts for houston retro bobbers.


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> mototrcyle parts for houston retro bobbers.


:fool2: :worship:


----------



## elspock84

Wait a min! Where's da engine parts I was looking at :twak:


----------



## sic713

southside duece.. everything thats painted and patterns on this ride was done by me..this ride help put me out there with the 1st paint job..

























then we deceided to redo it.. so i took my same style of patterns and stepped it up a notch..


----------



## sic713

elspock84 said:


> Wait a min! Where's da engine parts I was looking at :twak:


go to project rides


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## sic713

oo me so horny!!


----------



## hood fame

sic713 said:


> oo me so horny!!


hey we want some pussyyyy


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao:you a crazy ediota.... mas pics wey!!!! of projects!


----------



## sic713

ill post sum.. workingon new stuff now..


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Love your style Sic, you got down on that deuce.


----------



## sic713

SHORTDOG 62 said:


> Love your style Sic, you got down on that deuce.


thanks big homie


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> thanks big homie


:wave: xoxoxoxoxo :boink:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

New pics??


----------



## CUZICAN

Killing it homie. I can see your progressions as time passes and your in BEAST MODE right now.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

TTT


----------



## IMPALA863

:wave:


----------



## sic713

suppp.. slow boogie no pics worth taking.. but we making progress


----------



## lafamilia66

Hey sic wanted to kick it with you real quick. Im in box you my # . Hit me up went you free up.


----------



## sic713

k.. ill hit you up


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> suppp.. slow boogie no pics worth taking.. but we making progress



:x:


----------



## hood fame

happy holidays mr sick....


----------



## sic713

thanks homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Merry Christmas Sic !


----------



## sic713

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Merry Christmas Sic !


thanks homie.. happy holidays.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Aloha sik! Its been awhile since I stopped by. Hapoy holidays brotha


----------



## bump512




----------



## MR LAC 95

Ttt nuka!


----------



## mrchavez

first fly lands on tape.........................


----------



## mrchavez

then i cut is ass loose and does this shit..wtf.. this ever happen to u sic


----------



## sic713

lmao.. u got two gay flys fuckin.. lmao.. ur gaydar attracted them lando


----------



## mrchavez

blahahahaha.....:twak:....


----------



## micster8

Wuz Up Sic. Hows the New Year coming along for you?


----------



## sic713

its good so far.. im working steady.. every project is makin progress...


----------



## sic713

things from round the shop..making progress on everything


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

cant wait to see your elco homie...sic work like always


----------



## sic713

thanks bro.. its coming alone.. i just added a bunch of pics to the build thread..


----------



## D-BO

sic713 said:


>


What's the name of this song?


----------



## sic713

D-BO said:


> What's the name of this song?


slim thug.
diamonds... also a remix with jezzy on it i think..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE

D-BO said:


> What's the name of this song?


TTT!


----------



## bump512

x52!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> things from round the shop..making progress on everything



EVERYTHING EVERYTHING??


----------



## imgntnschgo

hey sic...you like TETAS....


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## BigPit903




----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah

:ugh:


----------



## elspock84

:boink:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT for bad ass work can't wait to take my frame to you


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:ninja::wave:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

"Thanks to some trusted word-of-mouth recommendations, Albert enlisted master-painter SIC from Houston, Texas to fly in and lay down impressive patterns and pinstripe motif that truly sets the cadillac apart from the rest."



 FUCK There goes the prices...Congrats for the Lac in lowrider this month.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Oh...and can you respect black history month by painting something...black!!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Oh...and can you respect black history month by painting something...black!!


 let's do it my frames just about ready for you sic


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> "Thanks to some trusted word-of-mouth recommendations, Albert enlisted master-painter SIC from Houston, Texas to fly in and lay down impressive patterns and pinstripe motif that truly sets the cadillac apart from the rest."
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK There goes the prices...Congrats for the Lac in lowrider this month.


THANKS FO THE LOVE.. U STILL MY NINJA


PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Oh...and can you respect black history month by painting something...black!!


ur N IDIOT.. LMAO..


6TRAE_DROP said:


> let's do it my frames just about ready for you sic


:COOL:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Congrats on your recognition in the magazine, caddie looks fukin bad bro!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62

Good looking out sic n thanks for all the hard work on the 62 homie n shit now your getting down on my 4....shit much luv homie i been down with your work from day 1


----------



## sic713

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Good looking out sic n thanks for all the hard work on the 62 homie n shit now your getting down on my 4....shit much luv homie i been down with your work from day 1


..


----------



## sic713

88spokes said:


> Congrats on your recognition in the magazine, caddie looks fukin bad bro!


:thumbsup:...


----------



## imgntnschgo

Hey sic, also two other pics were posted in the new lowrider april issue repping your work...in the chicago show...congrats guero, on the lac pic...looking forward to see you in chicago soon (NO ****)...
you like tetas....


----------



## mrchavez

oh shit my ninja sic....:run::ninja:


----------



## bibbs

:thumbsup:Congrats on lowrider....from ashy to .... fuck it you still ashy


----------



## DREEGZ

your work is pro homie


----------



## elspock84

bibbs said:


> :thumbsup:Congrats on lowrider....from ashy to .... fuck it you still ashy


:werd: ashier than a MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

Pinche negrito eres chingon! Congrats my nukka! :h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

elspock84 said:


> :werd: ashier than a MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!


:yes::yes::yes::biggrin:


----------



## sic713

imgntnschgo said:


> Hey sic, also two other pics were posted in the new lowrider april issue repping your work...in the chicago show...congrats guero, on the lac pic...looking forward to see you in chicago soon (NO ****)...
> you like tetas....


hell yea.. thanks alot/


mrchavez said:


> oh shit my ninja sic....:run::ninja:


sup landoooo


bibbs said:


> :thumbsup:Congrats on lowrider....from ashy to .... fuck it you still ashy


fuck u


DREEGZ said:


> your work is pro homie


thx


elspock84 said:


> :werd: ashier than a MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!


fuck u too


elspock84 said:


> Pinche negrito eres chingon! Congrats my nukka! :h5:


thx, but fuck u dos


TONY MONTANA said:


> :yes::yes::yes::biggrin:


and fuck you three..



lmao thanks my nigs.. yall some assholes but fam in my book


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> hell yea.. thanks alot/
> 
> sup landoooo
> 
> fuck u
> 
> thx
> 
> fuck u too
> 
> thx, but fuck u dos
> 
> and fuck you three..
> 
> 
> 
> lmao thanks my nigs.. yall some assholes but fam in my book


And u love me don't forget


----------



## DINO 84 CADDY

SIC ITs DINO FROM IMAGINATIONS ; CHECK OUT A VIDEO ON YOUTUBE ; IMAGINATIONS CARCLUB. SOME OF YOUR WORK


----------



## sic713

DINO 84 CADDY said:


> SIC ITs DINO FROM IMAGINATIONS ; CHECK OUT A VIDEO ON YOUTUBE ; IMAGINATIONS CARCLUB. SOME OF YOUR WORK


alright.. will do ,, thx bro..


----------



## sic713




----------



## drasticbean

*ITS ABOUT TIME SIC GETTING HIS PROPS.:worship:......... THE PRICES WILL GO UP NOW....:run:*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

drasticbean said:


> *ITS ABOUT TIME SIC GETTING HIS PROPS.:worship:......... THE PRICES WILL GO UP NOW....:run:*


 hopefully not to much :x:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

6TRAE_DROP said:


> hopefully not to much :x:


X 2hno:


----------



## littlerascle59

:fool2:


----------



## elspock84

Fuck yeah!!! Raise yo prices! God damn I'm glad I got my shit done already


----------



## littlerascle59

Lol


----------



## sic713

lol.. that asshole..


----------



## SPOOK82

elspock84 said:


> Fuck yeah!!! Raise yo prices! God damn I'm glad I got my shit done already


:nosad::facepalm:


----------



## BigPit903

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:rofl::facepalm:


----------



## reyc1977

hno::nosad::run::chuck::facepalm:


elspock84 said:


> Fuck yeah!!! Raise yo prices! God damn I'm glad I got my shit done already


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## hood fame

:dunno:


sic713 said:


> lol.. that asshole..


:drama::wow:


----------



## hood fame

elspock84 said:


> Fuck yeah!!! Raise yo prices! God damn I'm glad I got my shit done already


:loco::sprint::shh:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> lol.. that asshole..


:h5: that's what they get for passin up on my nikka! You snooze u loose :h5:


----------



## SPOOK82

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## cwb4eva

dayummmmm sic, ive lookd at almost err page n i gotz 2 say u a bad mutha fukkaaa ttmft


----------



## sic713

green monster..


----------



## 8t4mc

sic713 said:


> green monster..


damn bob!!! I didnt know you were having the top done.Looks great sic!!


----------



## DETONATER

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

DETONATER 
sic713
:h5:


----------



## sic713

Sup homie..thanks for the bling..


----------



## SPOOK82

sic713 said:


> green monster..


looking bad ass


----------



## mrchavez

whut up yo...


----------



## montemanls

sic713 said:


> green monster..


Looking good sic.


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


:wow: speechless :worship:


----------



## rug442

sic713 said:


>


*NOT JUST YOUR AVERAGE KANDY JOB..... A LOT OF DEPTH ON THIS ONE...... NICE SKILLS SKID....*:h5:*
*


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## b_moneystyles

green fo the money! looking CLEAN!


----------



## hood fame

sic713 said:


>


dammnnn looks hella clean bro:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


>



LOOKING REAL GOOD THERE SIC LIKING THEM GREEN PATTERNS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

Is this green roof done whit only one and the same candy color in differend coates???


----------



## sic713

Lolohopper said:


> Is this green roof done whit only one and the same candy color in differend coates???


i used hok organic green, teal green and a custom lime gold mix..
with white,black,and planet green also..
but 80 percent of it is candy organic green


----------



## mrchavez

looking crazy and wild.... like at one point you must have vandalized someones properties.. with sum spray paint,..:sprint:


----------



## sic713

naw, never been a graffiti artist :ugh:


----------



## runninlow

sic713 said:


>


Looks sick homie. I'm loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles

sic713 said:


> naw, never been a graffiti artist :ugh:


hmm me neither...:ugh::cheesy:


----------



## backyard64

damn sic u doin it my 64 still waitin on u homie lmk


sic713 said:


>


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## lowpro85

whats good, got a question need some insight on something....Im renting out a booth at a local shop and have a painter traveling here to lay some patterns and thats it, the shop wants to charge a lil over 2gs to clear, wetsand and buff. he said he would have to use the expensive clear for that kind of paint job...does it really matter what kind of clear they use and is that paying too much???


----------



## sic713

i think that high to clear and buff.. but also what clear are they using.. some clear range in 500 dollar range for a gallon..
but a cheaper clear will do just fine.. i always double clear my work jut to have depth and no tape lines.. only prob with cheaper clears is the uv protection.. but you really only need to worry about that if your ride is outside 24/7...


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

more of the monster.. recleared roof.. no hard tape lines.. and did firewall.. that was fun..
also added some lime sickness to the rear cove


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> more of the monster.. recleared roof.. no hard tape lines.. and did firewall.. that was fun..
> also added some lime sickness to the rear cove


love it!!


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## BigBlue64

Much props! Your turning out great pieces of art!


----------



## sic713

thanks.. thats what its about. the art aspect..


----------



## caddydaddy505

sic713 said:


> thanks.. thats what its about. the art aspect..


Sic when u ready for me at least 1 scooter.


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Nice!!!!


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup:


sic713 said:


>


----------



## sic713




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful homie !
*


sic713 said:


> more of the monster.. recleared roof.. no hard tape lines.. and did firewall.. that was fun..
> also added some lime sickness to the rear cove


----------



## hi_ryder

beautiful stuff, like how you work in the signature too... :h5:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


FUCK YEAH!!!!! :worship: I knew u was gonna snap wit this bitch!


----------



## sic713

thankx my peeps


----------



## drasticbean

HOLY SHIT ,...!!!!!!!!
That shit is niceeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84

drasticbean said:


> HOLY SHIT ,...!!!!!!!!
> That shit is niceeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


hey da pics are back up wahahahah! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sic713

slideshow of the green monster


----------



## Bedrockcc

sic713 said:


> slideshow of the green monster


Nice work as always:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> slideshow of the green monster


FUCKING SIC!!! :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

loving it...:run:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Great work! Keep on doing it!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> slideshow of the green monster


badass bro


----------



## topd0gg

sic713 said:


> slideshow of the green monster


Saw out here at the impala shop in denton great work the patterns look bad ass.


----------



## sic713

thanks my ninjas


----------



## UCE*EP

sic713 said:


> more of the monster.. recleared roof.. no hard tape lines.. and did firewall.. that was fun..
> also added some lime sickness to the rear cove


WTF... that is beautiful homie!!! great work USO


----------



## sic713

Thanks bro..I like that beautifull word


----------



## JUAN-707

sic713 said:


> slideshow of the green monster



NICE WORK SIC LOOKS RAW :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## King61




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup sic its been awhile I was in here but lookin bad ass homie.


----------



## IMGNTS64SS

waz up sic :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

*What's good SIC... Your work has been lookn fkn outstanding.. Shit last time we spoke was Magnificos but I got something else I need you too get your hands on.. I got me a El Co... If you could PM me and let me know how many I have in front of me.. Thanks bruh.. *


----------



## sic713

im in chicago right now..


----------



## sic713




----------



## Los 210

:wow:


----------



## sic713




----------



## IMGNTS64SS

sic713 said:


>


 nice


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

GOOD SHIT!!!


----------



## Hoss805

Looks tight Sic... :thumbsup:



sic713 said:


>


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looms great homie


----------



## sic713




----------



## Justin-Az

sic713 said:


>


This shit is sic


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>


gawd dayuuuum son DOIN IT !!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>


THAT SHI CRAY .......looks insame dawg thinking outside the box, spidermans gonna want one just like that lol


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


This one tops in da top 5 uve done. My car is #1 cause I look at everyday


----------



## Los 210

:wow: Nice work


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


>



...pinks purples violets...would have been killer


----------



## sic713

they will be soon


----------



## jonny blaze

Hey sic have you ever done patterns on a white car?


----------



## sic713

yea i have


----------



## sic713




----------



## pancho1969

sic713 said:


>


:wow: :wow: liken them spider webs!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Always impressive work homie!! like how you give the fingerprinting depth!!


----------



## sic713

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Always impressive work homie!! like how you give the fingerprinting depth!!


thanks homie..


----------



## Royalty

Saw the green monster in kc today. Great job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Royalty said:


> Saw the green monster in kc today. Great job man. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

:wow::wow::wow: Badass work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

killing it with that work


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wow::thumbsup:



sic713 said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN

looks good guey :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

gracias...


----------



## Inked1

ttt


----------



## sic713




----------



## SPIRIT 62

BEAUTIFUL WORK SIC !!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

love that bike homie !


----------



## ..CRATO..

Clean work homie!


----------



## sic713

thanks fellas


----------



## sic713




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Flaked out like a MOFO, SIC job homie!!


----------



## RML3864

sic713 said:


>


Damn thats SIC


----------



## TRAVIESO87

you a badd man with that paint gun mike


----------



## SPOOK82

TRAVIESO87 said:


> you a badd man with that paint gun mike


x2 
i was like this when i saw my roof


----------



## sic713

TRAVIESO87 said:


> you a badd man with that paint gun mike


thanks bro... whats been good


SPOOK82 said:


> x2
> i was like this when i saw my roof


this idiot here..


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sic713 said:


> thanks bro... whats been good
> same ol shit went out to kentucky and painted 2 cars for some club members now im finally gonna bring my box to my shop this weekend and start on it


----------



## sic713

uhh oh, its time.. still doing the candy or color change..


----------



## CJAY

SIC YOUR WORK IS KILLIN IT HOMIE!!! TTT!


----------



## sic713

thanks bro..


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sic713 said:


> uhh oh, its time.. still doing the candy or color change..


color change gonna hit you up when i finish paintin it so you can molest it lol


----------



## pancho1969

sic713 said:


>


:wow: great paint job great pics too :wow:


----------



## sic713

TRAVIESO87 said:


> color change gonna hit you up when i finish paintin it so you can molest it lol


ahh shit, thats whats up. hit me up on facebook wen its time.. good luck.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## I Drag A55

good ass work Sic!


----------



## SPANISHFLY

*WHATS UP MIKE..*


----------



## sic713

Whats up homies...thanks for the props


----------



## silver64

fuckin amazin work, come along way from doin the bikes n shit years ago


----------



## sic713

yes sir.. cant stop, will never stop..thanks alot.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassssuuuuuup and aloooooooha! Sic


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

amazing work in here and very nice style..:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

orientalmontecarlo said:


> amazing work in here and very nice style..:thumbsup:


thank u



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassssuuuuuup and aloooooooha! Sic


lol

sup bro.. waiting on that plane ticket for hawaii so i can molest your ride..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

sic713 said:


>


what does something like this cost lets say on a convertible?? Can you achieve a nice look not using candy paint?? I'm assuming it's candy


----------



## sic713

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what does something like this cost lets say on a convertible?? Can you achieve a nice look not using candy paint?? I'm assuming it's candy


depends if i paint the full car or just add patterns to your existing paint..
and yes, i can use basecoats and pearls and still adchive a nice look without candy..


----------



## USF '63

sic713 said:


> sup bro.. waiting on that plane ticket for hawaii so i can molest your ride..



And he will molest it............ :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

Spent 4hrs going threw all the pics Badass work!!! Can't wait


----------



## sic713

Thats alot of time. You on Facebook...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

:nicoderm:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

How's the MC coming? So it can get out the way LOL


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

sic713 said:


> Thats alot of time. You on Facebook...


yes sirr 
Facebook.com/dominic.hernandez.986


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> How's the MC coming? So it can get out the way LOL


 good now i got air. compressor took a shit last week.. couldnt do shit for a whole week


----------



## mrchavez

:inout:


----------



## CustomMachines

sic713 said:


>


came out sick


----------



## SPOOK82

sic713 said:


> good now i got air. compressor took a shit last week.. couldnt do shit for a whole week


:run::run:
get back to work so we can see some pics :fool2:


----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## npazzin

mine just did that yesterday! FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sic713 said:


> good now i got air. compressor took a shit last week.. couldnt do shit for a whole week


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


Oh this is gonna be good :drama: :fOol2:


----------



## playboi13

sic713 said:


>


i want these colors ... sicc work homie


----------



## stright 64

Nice work......


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Was that the brown MC? Did it used to have a vinyl top?


----------



## S.O.S._903

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


>


IM NOT A FAN OF PIASLEY BUT DAMN THT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## sic713

playboi13 said:


> i want these colors ... sicc work homie


sorry, cant have those.. them colors are from my car..



stright 64 said:


> Nice work......


thx


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Was that the brown MC? Did it used to have a vinyl top?


what brown mc?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> what brown mc?


The one that lived at the shop lol was there before the box. Atleast I thought it was brown!!


----------



## danny chawps

sic713 said:


>



thats that olschool paint right thuur ....i like


----------



## playboi13

sic713 said:


> sorry, cant have those.. them colors are from my car..
> 
> 
> thx


Just the purple actually.. its perfect


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> The one that lived at the shop lol was there before the box. Atleast I thought it was brown!!


i dunno..


danny chawps said:


> thats that olschool paint right thuur ....i like


thx my nig


playboi13 said:


> Just the purple actually.. its perfect


its just candypurple


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Was thinking that was the MC that had been at the shop for a few years, thought that's why it was getting painted before the box guess not the same one. :dunno:


----------



## bibbs




----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Any progress on the MC?


----------



## montemanls

sic713 said:


>


looking good sic.like them dark kandies.


----------



## SPANISHFLY




----------



## S.O.S._903




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Weekly bump...wtf..weekly


----------



## USF '63

SIC
KANDY N CHROME
DOC

Getting much props in Tulsa over the weekend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GddOLDuckc8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## trealcha

Real good work on that 63 I'm loving it got to see it in person at the picnic an I got to get you to pattern my car much respect sic


----------



## sic713




----------



## DETONATER

Love the concept! Looks bad ass... time to airbrush an alien craft zipping around one of those planets. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

DETONATER said:


> Love the concept! Looks bad ass... time to airbrush an alien craft zipping around one of those planets. lol :thumbsup:


thanks alot..thats your flake up there..
man i had alot of lil details i wanted to add. still in the air, but i been thinking about it since its not cleared yet..


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

STUPID!!!!!!!! Game changer! Keep it original!


----------



## jonny blaze

That shit is literally out of this world!!!!!!!! No pun intended.... LOL. Sic is killing the paint game with this one all hell all of em........


----------



## USF '63

Thats that 8 Ball and MJG Space Age 4 ever shit

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sic713 said:


>


INNOVATIVE SIC:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

sic713 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

Nice!


----------



## drasticbean

Now i know why they call you SIC ...!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike052082

Screenz said:


>


What kind of car is this? I love those fins on the back. Maybe they were grafted in from another car?


----------



## hotstuff5964

They're '57 Packard tail lights, one of the oldest tricks in the book for hot rodders.


----------



## DETONATER

Got Sic with it son..! :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Time for some new shit on some old shit!!


----------



## phx rider

drasticbean said:


> Now i know why they call you SIC ...!!!!!!!!


X2 sic is thee most innovative new painter on the scene! Absolutely amazing ideas and execution!! I think he might be form one of those galaxy's on that roof :shh:


----------



## drasticbean

phx rider said:


> X2 sic is thee most innovative new painter on the scene! Absolutely amazing ideas and execution!! I think he might be form one of those galaxy's on that roof :shh:


Planet Sic.


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## sic713

feelin that


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Keep up the good work....ways it gonna take to get my ride hooked up times not an issue I got more time that money lol I wanna go a different direction with the paint message me so we can figure something out or maybe I can go by the shop in a couple weeks


----------



## sic713




----------



## HMART1970

sic713 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced

I remember one of sics first paint jobs years back he posted on here, now to see the jobs your hammering out these days it's incredible to see the how much your skills have grown, in all reality you have far less years of experience than most painters out there however your skill surpasses there experience!! Skies the limit man your an artist and your motivation and dedication blows me away.

Been a while since I been on this site......


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


>


wow


----------



## sic713

6Deuced said:


> I remember one of sics first paint jobs years back he posted on here, now to see the jobs your hammering out these days it's incredible to see the how much your skills have grown, in all reality you have far less years of experience than most painters out there however your skill surpasses there experience!! Skies the limit man your an artist and your motivation and dedication blows me away.
> 
> Been a while since I been on this site......


Thanks alot bro.. I was feelin a lil down today,but after reading this it brought a smile to my face.. Priciate the props and checkin me out..:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## majikmike0118

6Deuced said:


> I remember one of sics first paint jobs years back he posted on here, now to see the jobs your hammering out these days it's incredible to see the how much your skills have grown, in all reality you have far less years of experience than most painters out there however your skill surpasses there experience!! Skies the limit man your an artist and your motivation and dedication blows me away.
> 
> Been a while since I been on this site......



I agree 100% as a fellow painter and also a sales rep for paint I've been in hundreds of shops in the south east and your on a whole notha level homie and it's just getting better with every job I see !!!


----------



## sic713

majikmike0118 said:


> I agree 100% as a fellow painter and also a sales rep for paint I've been in hundreds of shops in the south east and your on a whole notha level homie and it's just getting better with every job I see !!!


thanks alot..i got my eye on the prize..


----------



## topd0gg

bad ass work :thumbsup: love the creativity


----------



## noe_from_texas

bad ass stuff mike


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

hmmm...the page 3...September bump..


----------



## A&R

:wave:


----------



## backyard64

help my cars waitin on you


----------



## louies90

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 552770
> View attachment 552771
> help my cars waitin on you


 leave that car alone andy!


----------



## backyard64

i cant bro its close to being done i wanna do the roof an thats it i gotta get started on the new project


louies90 said:


> leave that car alone andy!


----------



## sic713

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 552770
> View attachment 552771
> help my cars waitin on you


Fly me out there.. 
Buy what i need,
Cash in my hand
Andu good to go.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:yes:


----------



## everett

pm'd


----------



## louies90

backyard64 said:


> i cant bro its close to being done i wanna do the roof an thats it i gotta get started on the new project


 i'd leave it alone..


----------



## louies90

sic713 said:


> Fly me out there..
> Buy what i need,
> Cash in my hand
> Andu good to go.


:burn: thought this said

Buy my weed
cawk in my hand
hindu good.. 

:rofl:


----------



## sic713

lmao


----------



## RIMOTA

nokturnal?


----------



## RIMOTA

sic713 said:


>


i like how you threw down on that top i painted that car almost 3yrs ago keep up the good work homie!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

your work is sick homie


----------



## sic713

thanks homie.. nice meetin ya


----------



## CE 707

it was nice to finely meet you bro your cool people you going next year


----------



## sic713

CE 707 said:


> it was nice to finely meet you bro your cool people you going next year


thanks..same here homie.. deff going to try and make it next year..
i had a blast


----------



## louies90

bump


----------



## drasticbean

What's cracking


----------



## lafamilia66

Whut it do Sic


----------



## mrchavez

:finger::ninja:


----------



## sic713

Sup fam


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> Sup fam


:finger:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## louies90

:/ sic is 50 shades of extra black..


----------



## sic713

Ha..i met a painter in Vegas..foo was like, damn you ain't lying, you a black mother fucker...lmao


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> Ha..i met a painter in Vegas..foo was like, damn you ain't lying, you a black mother fucker...lmao


not only is u darker than a maufcka. but you make people look darker. bean looks way darker next to you than what he really is lmao. looking like some dark chocolate twix in this pic lol. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

Bitch I'm dark.but bad lighting...makes it worse


----------



## HMART1970

sic713 said:


> Bitch I'm dark.but bad lighting...makes it worse


Homie your ass is BLUE, lol


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> Bitch I'm dark.but bad lighting...makes it worse


bitch you cause da bad lighting wit yo black ass! 

y i gotta be a bitch


----------



## DETONATER

you fools are crazy!


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

elspock84 said:


> not only is u darker than a maufcka. but you make people look darker. bean looks way darker next to you than what he really is lmao. looking like some dark chocolate twix in this pic lol. :roflmao:


:shocked:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

HMART1970 said:


> Homie your ass is BLUE, lol


reflection off the shirt.. lmao



elspock84 said:


> bitch you cause da bad lighting wit yo black ass!
> 
> y i gotta be a bitch


u been a bitch, fat boy


----------



## louies90

Si.com/juliosafatbitch


----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


> u been a bitch, fat boy





louies90 said:


> Si.com/juliosafatbitch


bof you can suck a cock!! i hate yaw :tears:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

what's the word on the box??


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn sic i cant believe i missed u at the show. since u was the darkest fukker over there lol jk.


----------



## sic713

Lmao..yea..i prob was..i was there all day


----------



## louies90

Hannibal Lector said:


> Damn sic i cant believe i missed u at the show. since u was the darkest fukker over there lol jk.


:/ you prolly thought he was a dark corner.. or a shadow..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:thumbsup:


sic713 said:


> Sup fam


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## plating guru




----------



## mrchavez

on tan las nalgas...:inout:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Dammit!!!!! Sick work!


sic713 said:


>


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Dam Sic you got down!




sic713 said:


>


----------



## mrchavez

damn i love this tre...:ninja:


----------



## king debo

Sic tre! Pm me what you charge to pattern a 64' ht out.


----------



## hood fame

sic713 said:


>


sick looking car


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

THAT IMP LOOKS AMAZING. IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU AT TRUKEY DRAG. LEMME KNOW WHEN YOU COME UP NORTH, THE ROOF ON MY CADDY NEEDS SOME FLAKE


----------



## sic713

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> THAT IMP LOOKS AMAZING. IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU AT TRUKEY DRAG. LEMME KNOW WHEN YOU COME UP NORTH, THE ROOF ON MY CADDY NEEDS SOME FLAKE


same here bro.. nice choppin it up with ya.. not sure if im ever going that way, but i can if really needed.. hit me up when ya ready.


----------



## sic713

king debo said:


> Sic tre! Pm me what you charge to pattern a 64' ht out.


pm sent


----------



## lafamilia66

Ay yo sic I got my paper kinda right bro. Let me know when you tryna take that trip to the 617!


----------



## sic713

lafamilia66 said:


> Ay yo sic I got my paper kinda right bro. Let me know when you tryna take that trip to the 617!


ready when you are.. hit me up on the celly


----------



## DINO 84 CADDY

MERRY CHRISTMAS SIC FROM IMAGINATIONS CAR CLUB CHICAGO.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

merry christmas bro!!! see you soon


----------



## sic713

DINO 84 CADDY said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS SIC FROM IMAGINATIONS CAR CLUB CHICAGO.





TONY MONTANA said:


> merry christmas bro!!! see you soon


same here homies.. see yall both soon hopefully..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

How's the box coming??


----------



## bibbs




----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> How's the box coming??


Still on pinky.finally cleared it..he picking up soon..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

sic713 said:


>


DAMN PATTERNS ON THOSE 13s WOULD B NICE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Joey_The_Don

sic713 said:


>


The true definition of SICKNESS!!:worship:


----------



## Joey_The_Don

sic713 said:


> more of the monster.. recleared roof.. no hard tape lines.. and did firewall.. that was fun..
> also added some lime sickness to the rear cove


MANE!!!:yes:


----------



## lesstime

happy birthday sic


----------



## BlueBerry

Got to see a Green Impala with your signature on it at the West Texas show,,, Looked good .........


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## sic713

thanks everybody.. and priciate the bday wishes


----------



## npazzin

u deff got skills!


----------



## sic713

:biggrin:


----------



## Ciscos63ht

sic713 said:


>


that's bad ass Fuck


----------



## A&R




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sic713 said:


> Badddd ass


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

What's the word on the box?


----------



## SPANISHFLY

What's up bro r u coming to Chicago this yr ?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:wave:


----------



## backyard64

x2
:x:


SPANISHFLY said:


> What's up bro r u coming to Chicago this yr ?


----------



## mrchavez

:ninja:


----------



## 65chevyman

That 63 is outta control sic713 nice job


----------



## sic713

SPANISHFLY said:


> What's up bro r u coming to Chicago this yr ?


I hope so


----------



## sic713




----------



## topd0gg

sic713 said:


>


:worship: more pics that looks clean


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SUPER NICE WORK SIC!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## louies90

post up that purple bike you just did bruh..


----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

sic713 said:


>


Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

ninja gets down


----------



## sic713

Ninja vanish


----------



## BlueBerry

nice....


----------



## louies90

sic713 said:


>


i love this bitch!


----------



## npazzin

how much you charge for a roof an dash on a 64? in fort worth


----------



## sic713

npazzin said:


> how much you charge for a roof an dash on a 64? in fort worth


Pm sent


----------



## ABRAXASS

All them bike tins look real nice....


----------



## sic713

gettin close to that time of the year when i start traveling hitting up other states.. need any work, get at me.. 

facebook.com/sic713
facebook.com/darkness713 personal page
instragm= sic713


----------



## louies90

sic713 said:


> gettin close to that time of the year when i start traveling hitting up other states.. need any work, get at me..
> 
> facebook.com/sic713
> facebook.com/darkness713 personal page
> instragm= sic713


bish you booked for end of march and april.. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

get that ticket so we set in stone..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sic713 said:


> get that ticket so we set in stone..


 don't leave just yet were on the way real soon :sprint:


----------



## louies90

sic713 said:


> get that ticket so we set in stone..


 one way ticket to us coming soon.. ill hit you up with a call when milwaukee guy is ready..


----------



## sic713




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

sic713 said:


>


shit that bike came out bad ass


----------



## sic713

64 i did featured in lrm..


----------



## mademan9

Good job bro!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

sic713 said:


> 64 i did featured in lrm..


Congrats homie!!!!


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

sic713 said:


> 64 i did featured in lrm..


You paint cars?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

props on the mag sic!!! you deserve it


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> props on the mag sic!!! you deserve it


X2.. good stuff homie!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## counterfit69

How much for roof and trunk on 86 cutlass?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good shit brotha.


----------



## backyard64

:thumbsuprops on the magazine bro


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice work you doing over there. Heard you got dropped off some rust to work on yesterday......


----------



## sic713




----------



## ICED BOXX

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Coca Pearl

sic713 said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## DINO 84 CADDY

WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO CHICAGO. NICK WANTS HIS BIKE DONE. IMAGINATIONS CC. :guns:


----------



## flaked85

sic713 said:


> 64 i did featured in lrm..


:h5:


----------



## wickedimage63

say homie i got a clean white top you can work your magic on. im in ft.worth. LMK...price wise. work looks good bro. TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLT2ROLL

Damn nice work!


----------



## wickedimage63

TTT!


----------



## CustomMachines

sic713 said:


>


sick


----------



## sic713




----------



## wickedimage63

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63

good talking to you today homie(SIC713). keep up the good work. TTMFT!!!


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Man that shits clean! Makes me wanna have u paint some shit for me!!


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Man that shits clean! Makes me wanna have u paint some shit for me!!


We can do this style..


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

I'm down for that, shit looks real good


----------



## SERIOUS

What is that green color you used.??


----------



## sic713

green pearl from hok.. tweaked with something else


----------



## elspock84

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

badass sic!!!


----------



## BIG AL 310

looking sic:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

thanks fellas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

sic713 said:


>


 :worship: :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## KERRBSS

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:


Love it


----------



## LoElco83SS

Dude hit me up. I'm Interested for u to so some work for me. Repaint my Elco.


----------



## LoElco83SS

Oh yeah my number. 337-849-8576


----------



## sic713




----------



## 956chevy

Damm that came out nice sic


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Majestic Nice

sic713 said:


>


*
Talent!! :yessad:*


----------



## king debo

SiCk NaStY


----------



## sic713

priciate it..


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713




----------



## elspock84

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

You outta town??


----------



## sic713

yes


----------



## sic713




----------



## runninlow

sic713 said:


>


uffin: Clean!


----------



## Fabians

:thumbsup:


----------



## 956chevy

:inout:


----------



## BIGJOE619

Thanks for doin such a good job homie sorry if things didn't work out when you first did the car but im on the west coast putting ur name out there maybe you can do a show board for me that way we can get you out here doin some work because people were loving the paint


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>





sic713 said:


>


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

BIGJOE619 said:


> Thanks for doin such a good job homie sorry if things didn't work out when you first did the car but im on the west coast putting ur name out there maybe you can do a show board for me that way we can get you out here doin some work because people were loving the paint


im down to do a board.. let me get home1st


----------



## IMPALA863

Im a couple steps closer to getting my 63 to u


----------



## curbserver78

:thumbsup: groupie love


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe

I'm still waiting  :dunno: :facepalm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sic713 said:


>


IM REALLY DIGGIN THIS SIC!


----------



## sic713




----------



## 65chevyman

regal is insane


----------



## sic713




----------



## BeardedWonder

sic713 said:


>


Probly my favorite roof so far sic!

Keep making them Texas painters look good!


----------



## texican

Wow


----------



## silver64

bad ass work


----------



## 956chevy

:thumbsup:


----------



## AuggieStyle

heard you were in the DFW area this week........... sorry i missed you


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

AuggieStyle said:


> heard you were in the DFW area this week........... sorry i missed you


im still here


----------



## fallstown2163

Good looking work homie  ..


----------



## sic713

:werd:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

D,,Did your ride get finished bro?


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Naw still a long ways to go but he tells me it's next out so we'll see..now it's a matter getting him to stay in HTOWN long enough. Hopefully this is the year tho


----------



## sic713

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Naw still a long ways to go but he tells me it's next out so we'll see..now it's a matter getting him to stay in HTOWN long enough. Hopefully this is the year tho


yep,only car i got left to paint back home..i just gotta 
et there


----------



## 956chevy

:wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

Damn Bro,.,Its been out there for a Minute,,Hopefully It gets done soon,.,.


----------



## sic713

hard times and life struggles.. but its the last one..
and it will be all worth it in the end


----------



## 956chevy

Happy new year:wave:


----------



## sic713

956chevy said:


> Happy new year:wave:


You To bro


----------



## D-BO

sic713 said:


>


DOPE!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

BIGJOE619 said:


> DOPEEEE


----------



## jonny blaze

What up sic? Were are those pics of all those cars you been painting? TTT FOR A BAD ASS PAINTER RIGHT HERE.....


----------



## sic713

i dont post on here anymore.. find me on facebook or instgram


----------



## chevyone

Nice


----------

